# [FR] Heroes of the Vilhon Reach II (updated 3/6!)



## Broccli_Head

This set of adventures takes place in the Forgotten Realms. 

_*What has gone before... *_

*Benito Moltos * and *Aris Cloud-dancer* met on 1 Eleisas, 1372 DR at House Silvio's Weaponcrafters in Alaghon, Turmish, the day after Turmish's _Feast of the Moon_ festival . Benito, failing to commission a custom blade from the weaponmaster was approached by an eavesdropping Aris. Aris offered to make him a sword. The next morning at their camp, south of the capital, a wild elf (*Ellysidel*) washed on shore. Aris went back to the city to buy raw materials for several weapons for his growing troupe. On the way, he ran into an half-elf (*Nosr*) and a sun elf (*Mourn*) arguing over money matters. Aris took them on as well.

As they enter Alaghon they are accosted by the city militia and Aris is accused of kidnapping. They discover that Silvio's apprentices, Tolf and Elohnn have disappeared. The accusations are dropped afte a solid alibi, persuasion from Mourns and a promise to help find the lads. The heroes return to camp and inform Benito. Benito and Mourn return to Alaghon and pursue leads on Tolf and Elhonn's wherabouts. This takes them to the new _Thayvian Enclave_ where Benito argues with the mage there, but before things get out of hand, Mourn leads him out. Mourn returns to the camp and Benito goes to the _Temple of Justice_. The next morning an attempted mugging is made on the cleric, but he triumphs. He learns that the assault is not a coincidence. The heroes regroup at the temple and head out after the apprentices. This takes them in pursuit of a wagon that headed south. They catch up, rescue the boys and arrest two Thayan natives who turn out to be slavers. On the return trip, the prisoners are sequestered by representative druids of the _Emerald Enclave_. Upon return to Alaghon, the heroes confront the rogue wizard, Kizzaf, defeat her and gain the gratitude of the head of the Red Wizards in Alaghon, a mage named Hinnar. 

They rest for a month, decline a job by the_ Red Wizards_--possibly fearing the wrath of the druids, but take a job to collect snails, a delicacy in Turmish, for a restaurant called Razmiko's. A blind priest of Ilmater, Brother Salazar, tells Benito that he is the son of a dreaded Malarite. The heroes travel to the far reaches of Turmish, Starfall Stream Pool and the Shadow Wood. On the way they encounter Malarites, a rude adventuring party, a giant bee, and orc raiders. 

Before they enter the woods, they are joined by a paladin of Tyr, *Alberia Dorthansdotter*. They also learn from a local herbalist that his ranger friend Jazzad is missing. The woods are full of goblins. Jazzad has become mad and so have other animals in the woods. They pick up a moon elf (*Balin*) who was the lone survivor of a party of elves that was slaughtered by the goblins. The snails are found to be poisonous, their secretions have narcotic properties and can put people to sleep. Jazzad is captured after a tough set of fights, a goblin war band is the captured led by an wily old goblin warrior named Angrad. Angrad is murdered by Balin out of revenge. The rest of the goblin tribe is defeated, along with rats and fiendish animals, and the survivors are banished to the hills. The heroes discover that a quasit was directing the humanoids and unfortunately, the mini-demon escaped. They leave the Shadow Wood and the Valley of Snails, defeat an ogre on the way out and return to Starfall Stream Pool. 

They stay in town for a tenday to train, help Jazzad recover from his madness, and allow the filth feaver to break for Mourn and Elllysidel (who almost dies!). Balin leaves in the middle of the night, stealing Benito's horse. The rest of the group proceeds to Blasingdell to pursue a lead about orc raiders. On the way they are accosted by the same adventuring party that they ran into on the way to SSPool. Not wanting to be pushed around, they defeat them, find a magical sword in the process, and take a prisoner of their leader. They are also attacked by a dark gargolye and the quasit Veshru. In Blasingdell they learn of _Khundrukar and the Forge of Fury_. They travel to the Stone Tooth, the mountain under which the abandoned dwarven hold lies. They enter not so gracefully from a chimney defeat several groups of orcs quickly, but end in a stalemate, where they and the orcs exchange taunts. This delay allows the orcs to counterattack. The battle is hard fought, with the leader of the orcs, an ogre named Great Ulfe, taking down Benito and then Alberia. Mourn is slain by Ulfe when he stabilizes Alberia, preventing her death. Ulfe is killed by Ellysidell and Aris. The heroes explore one more room, setting off a trap before deciding to forcemarch back to Blasingdell and then onto Alaghon to raise Mourn. 

The bard is raised but decides to retire from adventuring. Aris buys an Inn and makes Mourn the manager. Benito turns over his trusty masterwork sword,_ Mano de la Justicia_ to be imbuded with magical power. He discovers that there may be corruption in the Temple of Justice when gathering information on his past is prevented and an assassination atttempt is made on his and Alberia's lives. *Milo*, a spell-casting Ravenaar joins the group. *Grim*, the ghostwise halfling who helped Ellysidel to escape slavers also joins the heroes. Nosr discovers that he can wield spellfire and shares this with Benito. 

They set off to finish exploring Khundrukar, this time with more haste, as Alberia reveals that she is searching for her missing father. Her investigations have led her to believe that his last know whereabouts were searching for the legendary Orb of Khundrukar in the dwarven hold. On the way, they are warned by the druids of the Emerald Enclave again to stay clear of the Red Wizards. In Blasingdell, they run into_ agents of Hlondeth _ and kill after he magically poisons Aris. On the way to the Stone Tooth, they defeat a party of gnolls and learn that more of their kind have squatted in the former orc hold. The heroes assualt Khundrukar a second time, this time through the front door and defeat the gnolls. After waiting to see if the Hlondethans pursue them for a day without result they proceed to travel into the depths of Khundrukar. Milo saves Grim and Aris from stirges, the heroes defeat a nest of troglodytes, and they discover and defeat other horrors in the ruin's depths. 

Finally, they reach the forge, but it is occupied and being operated on a very low scale by duergar, gray dwarves, under the war leader Nimara. Instead of fighting, Benito and Aris cut a deal with them despite the protests of both Grim and Alberia. They agree to rid the upper halls of the hauntings and take care of a dragon that demands tribute from the dwarves. The clearing of the halls is costly: Alberia loses some of her life essence to a wight, Grim loses some wisdom from the spirit of dwarven priest. However, they are able to put the soul of Durgeddin, the founder of the forge, to rest. Their first excurison into the halls proves frustrating. They heal and then go after the dragon. Milo again proves his worth and his sacrificial nature by stunning the dragon with his mind-powers, delpleting his own physical power in the process, after the creature had taken down the paladin and was working on defeating the rest. Alberia finds her father's Purple Dragon ring and Benito discovers that her father was swept down an underground stream after forcing that information from the spirit of the dead dragon. Returning to the duergar after recovering the dragon's horde, they are not doublecrossed and negotiate a deal to trade/buy mithral. After some arguement, the party returns to clear the halls. Aris loses some pride an almost some of his own life energy to a succubus but the heroes recover texts and examples on how to create rare alloys like darksteel and mithral as well as a magical tome dedicated to Moradin. They leave Khundrukar with heavy hearts. Their only 'consolation' is that they have a trade partnership with the gray dwarves, but even that is tainted with some regret. 

Their camp has been attacked by the Hlondethan spies. Their henchman killed except for young Leo, the groomsman who has been poisoned by the enemy and slowly is turning into a snake creatrue. From Khundrukar they return to Blasingdell where they are given a feast by the local lord. It is only a temporary respite from the scars that were left from the excursion in the depths. They make their way home taking a new and hopefully faster route. By now winter is fast approaching in Turmish. Storms and some snow has already fallen in the heights of the Orsaun Mountains, but the lowlands are just cold and wet. Wild animals have already come down from the heights and into Turmish. The heroes fight a couple and then as they travel north of a ruined manor and keep, relatively wild with some overgrown woods, they are attacked by orcs in the guise of priests of Chauntea. The orcs on the road are defeated and it is discovered that they are _Zhentarim-trained_ from the Stonelands. Grim discovers more orcs on a hill and at a farmhouse. It seems like the prelude to an invasion. The party moves to stop the Zhents, securing both a shed with some ancient looking obelisk, and a farmhouse where many orcs have holed up. They discover that the obelisk is a portal that a half-fiendish orc spellcaster is trying to get back into operation. They also meet Aif, a member of the _Night Masks _who was running an spy-ring based on the farm, now a prisoner of the Zhentarim. Grim attempts to kill him after some funny business from Aif. However, Aris lets the spy go, causing a rift between him and the halfling. Reluctantly, Grim accompanies the rest of the party to make an assault on the underground base, now firmly in the grasp of the Zhent strike force, before the portal is activated. 

Meanwhile, Alberia and Milo take off with the groomsman to Alaghon to warn the Temple of Justice. During the flight, they are attacked by more Zhents near a ford crossing. Alberia makes a stand, but unknown help arrives to attack the Zhentarim allowing her and Milo to escape and reach the capital. 

Also, while the heroes were slogging through the depths of Khundrukar, elven bounty hunters came to the Great Axe Inn and kidnapped Mourn to take him to Everska to stand trial. The inn is now owned by a mysterious Mulhorandi merchant, named Thazar-de, who is not such a nice person. 

We continue the story as the Heroes have waded into the entry hall and now explore a side passage in the underground base.....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*2 Nightal, 1372:  Cleaning House *

The heroes made their way across the threshold, stepping on the fallen iron door and into another passageway. Grim had guessed correctly, it was a maze down here. This corridor had murals depicting orcish gods and heroes including a life-sized statue of some fiendish looking orc with several arms and two heads. This place seemed to also be a hall that allowed access to several crypts. After Grim determined that there were no other ways from the hall, and not wanting to open any crypts at the present time, the heroes left from there and continued on the main passage. 
They moved forward to where they had cut down the orcs throwing flasks of alchohol and discovered that strangely enough, this was a room that could house horses. Opening another door, revealed an orc with a greatsword apparently making some sort of stand. His bravado was cut short with a flurry of arrows. Grim then moved forward and discoverd another pit, almost falling in but catching the sides and hauling himself up to continue on the other side. _I did that on purpose_, Grim sent sheepishly to his companions. 

More orcish shouts echoed ahead, but they did not advance. The heroes did, after disabling the pit. They entered another room, and slew several more orcs also wielding greatswords. Grim found a hidden door that led to another side corridor. With Benito in the lead and Aris still taking a back seat, they proceeded and found holding cells covered in blood, lots of dead bodies and more narrow hallways. Benito chose one that he felt would lead them parallel to the main corridor. They came to a blank wall where Grim again earned his keep, finding the secret door. Listening, he heard orc shouts and barking dogs. The heroes rushed in, surprising orcs with trained war dogs behind barricades. Benito, Grim and Ellysidell charged forward into the melee, with Grim looking for flanking positions. Aris and Nosr hung back to provide missle fire. In no time, the dogs and their handlers lay in pools of their own blood. The next room also had defensive barricades. A series of 5-ft high rails prevented direct attack against the foe in this room, a large ogre. Upon seeing the blood-covered and determined heroes, he blew a large horn and waited for them to make their way towards him to get smashed. 
Nosr softened him up, suprising the heroes with a new spell. He launched a flare from his finger tips towards the perplexed ogre. An explosion rocked the room and the ogre screamed. Aris, tired of hanging back, took the burning ogre as his cue and charged through the rail maze. Benito and Ell started to follow suit, but decided instead to climb on top of the rail and fire at the ogre. Grim, seeing Aris move to attack, _harrumphed! _and leaned against the wall. The genasi side-stepped a might blow from the ogre seeing it bend one of the rails. He sliced into the brute's belly. Benito, not getting a good balance on the rail fired his bow and it sailed wide, clattering against the far wall. Ellysidell stood on the rail and muttered, "Just like a tree branch," gathered himself and hit the ogre solidly in the shoulder.

The creature was slowing down. Aris closed, again spinning and ducking almost in a mad-dance to avoid the possibly crushing blows of the ogre's horn-club. His handaxe bit into the side of his foe's knee forcing the ogre to fall to both knees. Aris then finished him off with a slice across the throat with his scimitar, side-stepping the body again as it toppled forward. He wiped the blood from his weapons on the clothes of the carcass and called the heroes forward. Ellysidell eyed the horn-club for his collection of big weapons. Benito feeling that the path ahead could be deadly, broke open _Moradin's Prayers of the Faithful_ and cast a spell to bolster his constitution. 

They rushed into another corridor. There in the middle was an iron grating. Grim crept forward to investigate and discovered that the grate covered a sewer system, possibly for flood control. He found no traps, but the heroes made haste to get out of this hall. Grim's apathy finally caught up with him at the next door. Casually searching for traps, he failed to notice the fine wires that held the door in place. When he opened the door, two great axes sprung at him. One chopped him hard. As the axes bounced in the doorway, one dripping blood, three orcs charged forward with great axes of their own. Again one struck Grim who decided to tumble through the opposition and let his fellows take care of the rest. Rolling under the legs of the orc to his right, he backed himself into the corner of this latest room and saw another orc--twirling another great axe in his hand--waiting to see what the invaders would do. Grim heard the clash of steel as he uncorked a potion to stop his bleeding and heal his grievous wounds. I don't get paid enough for this he thought as he quaffed the draught. 

Benito, Ellysidell and Aris surged forward against new enemies. Almost in unison as if striking a chord in a deadly dirge, the heroes felled their foes. Aris again, a slice to his orc's unprotected neck sent the Zhent gurgling to the ground. Benito ran his foe through with Hordemaster and smashed his foe with his shield for emphasis and to free his sword. Ellysidell with a mighty spin and slice of the dwarven waraxe recovered from Khundrukar split his orc's ribs and sternum sending gobbits of orc guts into the air. Without pause they continued to move forward to face thier next foe, who arrogantly guarded the passage beyond. Aris noted that he wore a symbol of leadership. This was probably the half-fiend's second-in-command. 

"Cut in on my partner as we dance," Benito called back as he took the initiative. 

Aris and Ellysidell understood and followed close on his heels. The lone orc landed a mighty blow on the cleric of Tyr as he closed, wounding Benito grieviously on the shoulder. He grimaced but swept his sword under the orc's guard, wounding him on the thigh. Then he stepped to his right. Aris came next slicing the orc across the chest, but not biting deep. The orc looked surprised. Aris spun a few paces to his left. Ellysidell waded in with a downward cleave, connecting on the orc's shoulder. The Zhent staggered, but still did not fall. He set his teeth to retaliate. Grim and Nosr had watched this tactic from across the room, impressed. Grim thought, I can't miss this fun and ran forward. 
The halfling cartwheeled through the mass of combatants as only Grim knew how, drawing his short sword in the process and ending up behind the Zhent captain. His sword struck deep into the small of the orc's back, and he fell forward, and astounded look on his face as his life left him. Almost immediately after, points of light streamed at Grim, driving him painfully into Benito's arms. The half-fiend sorcerer had made his presence known. Bentio and Aris moved through what they hoped was the final hallway to the final confrontation in this underground maze. They ran into a wall of orcs.

 Aris called back, "Nosr, clear a path!" 

Benito was relieved that the genasi had begun to reassert himself. He and Aris were horrified to see the Zhentarim leader. It was a scaly-looking orc with tentacles for arms and sharp teeth. Another orc with more human-like features was spread-eagled on a vertical X. They saw another orc break off and run towards the tortured prisoner. A flare sailed over their heads and another explosion of fire echoed through the halls. Orcs screamed and the warriors in front of Aris and Benito crumpled to the ground in blackened heaps. 

The orc who had gone to the prisoner cried out, "Nooooooooo!" and glared at Aris, "The deal is off!", as he shouldered the now smoldering corpse of the half-orc captive.

The half-fiend was not even singed. He cried out and his tentacles writhed. Points of light flew from their ends, striking Benito. The heroes closed on him and failed to connect. Their strikes were seemingly deflected by some form of arcane magic. Grim and Ellysidell joined the fray, and the Zhent was surrounded. An arcane green glow emanated from one of his tentacles and it struck Aris. The chilling touch burned his flesh and sapped some of his strength. 

Nosr skipped into the room pleased with the charred remains of four orcs at his feet. He saw a last orc messing with some levers on the far wall. "I don't think so, buddy," and made the gestures to release his arcane missles. 

The last orc was knocked to the ground but did not go unconscious. He changed form! It was the prisoner Aif. He had not fled. Nosr was dumbfounded, but stayed his ground, preparing another spell. Aif put his hands up. Nosr held his action ready if the Night Mask did anything funny. 

Meanwhile, the heroes could not seem to land even a glancing blow against the Zhent leader. Even attacks that seemed to hit, did not. The half-fiend also had a blurry look to him. He also talked incessantly about how he Alu'aka would escape and have his revenge on them. Alu'aka tried to push past the heroes to back himself into a better and more defendable corner. As he retreated, Ellysidell struck him hard across the abdomen. In the corner, Aris and Benito persued, both missing again. Alu'aka laughed and attacked again with a glowing-green tentacle. This time the burning chill struck Benito, but did not drain his strength. That was all the excuse the cleric of Tyr needed. 

"Feel the Retribution of the god of justice!" 

Benito's longsword came down with more force than the cleric believed he had ever mustered slicing through rubbery hide and bone and lopping off Alu'aka's tentacle. The Zhent sorcerer collapsed in heap. Aris made sure he was dead. Then Aris and Benito saw the stalemate that was going on between Nosr and Aif.

 Ellysidell had wisely restrained Grim who was kicking and screaming, "You shouldn't have come back! You're dead meat!" yelled the halfling. 

Benito and Aris walked over to Aif. He looked at them, "I apologize. I spoke out of anger and emotion," and then to Benito, holding out his arms, "I am at your mercy...." 
=== 
Events after this happened quickly. Aif informed them that the base could be flooded, showed them how to do it and the heroes gathered the body of the Zhent captain, mage, and Aif's half-orc friend Dagotha. They left the base via a secret passage that Aif knew about and rested on the hill. Somewhere below, they heard the rush of water and possibly the screams of other orcs, or as Aif shrugged his shoulders, others of his people as the waters rose to the top of the stairs in the passage that they had just left. 

Aris sent Ellysidell and Grim back to the farm house to gather the items at wealth that they had liberated from the orcs. Grim looked at Benito, who nodded his agreement. Nosr fired magic missles into the air for fun, howling in glee at the defeat of the Zhents. Then he calmed down and went to meditate some yards from Aris, Benito, and Aif. They went together to get the other Night Mask prisoner only to find him dead. Hoofprints led away from the scene towards the woods. The entrance to the base was sealed with a massive rock.

 Manacled and under guard, Benito questioned Aif, "Why did you come back?" 

_sigh_ "I guess seeing you and your party unified and sticking together even after a dispute, inspired me to come back for Dagotha." 

Aif seemed to squirm as he continued, loyalty being so foreign to someone like him, thought Aris. He crossed his arms and put his hand on his chin and begin to lose himself in his own thoughts. 

"Too bad, he perished," Benito tried to sympathize, "We are sorry for your loss." 

"Oh well, collateral damage and all," Aif shrugged, regaining his compusure. 

Benito shook his head, "Well, I will wait until reinforcements from Alaghon arrive, but since you have done nothing wrong in my eyes, I will let you go at that time." 

Benito went a few yards to look out into the pre-dawn darkness across the woods and south to the rolling plains of Turmish. 

"Thank you, Tyr for allowing me, no...allowing us to save my homeland." 

Benito smiled and tear rolled down his cheek. He cleared his throat and brushed it away before anyone saw.....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Let's introduce the players and supporting cast...*

The levels of the *Heroes of the Vilhon Reach* after the events of _3 Nightal, 1372--Thwarting the Zhentarim Invasion of Alaghon _

*Aris Cloud-dancer:* 3 fighter/3 ranger male air genasi (NG)
Will Aris stay with the companions once they return to Alaghon or will he go North to Cormyr and seek his destiny? Then again he may just go back home to Tethyr. 

*Benito Moltos:* 6 cleric of Tyr/1 Holy Justice male human (LG)
He is the career priest of the Temple in Alaghon. There is a chance that Benito could be torn in different directions: duty to the temple, pursuit of the past, loyalty to his companions. What path will he follow? _Mano de la Justicia _ awaits. 

*Grim of Chondalwood: *1 barbarian/6 rogue male ghostwise halfling (CG)
How long will the halfling hold a grudge against Aris? Now that he has some experience under his belt, perhaps he will exhert some muscle, look up old contacts, and check out Alaghon's underworld. Other than Ellysidell, there doesn't seem a good reason for him to stay with the Heroes. 

*Ellysidell of Chondalwood: *5 barbarian/2 fighter male wild elf (CG)
Aris has continued to teach him to refine his martial prowess and he definitely holds to his oaths and loyalties towards the genasi. Where Aris goes, so goes Ellysidell. Hopefully, Grim will show some grace. One of these days, however, the priests of Cyric and the slavers that took him from his homeland will be reckoned with. 

*Nosr of Starmantle: * 7 sorcerer half-elven male (CG(N))
As his personal power increases, Nosr also has dreams of proving himself to his peers. Perhaps a trip to his former home is in order to show his family and former 'alumni' how good he has become. Hopefully, that mean streak won't get the best of him. 

*Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal: * 5 paladin of Tyr female aasimar (LG) 
The scars from Khundrukar remain. Where is Dorthan? Her quest is a failure. Her father is probably dead. Fighting denial, Alberia longs to return to Cormyr. At least fighting to defend her homeland will take her mind from her loss. 

*Milo of Raven's Bluff: * 6 psion (savant) male human (NG)
Milo is confused. Where is he going to go? What is he going to do? Should he stay with his new friends? They really have gone out of their way to be kind to him and befriend him. But the kindest has been Alberia. Right now, where she goes, he will follow. What will the Watchers say?
===================================
Important NPCs 
*Mourn (Invilios Starym): * 3 bard/1 fighter/1 expert male sun elf (CG)
He lives. He has been bound and gagged, but at least not beaten. He has crossed over water in a boat. May the Lone Wolf give him the means to be free again! 

*Thazar-de:*  is the mysterious new owner of the Great Axe Inn (now called the Missing Bard in honor of Mourn). 

*Brother Salazar:*  the mad and tormented cleric of Ilmater who knows secrets about Benito's past. 

*Brother Gippetto : * Benito's mentor at the Temple of Justice. 

*Aif: * member of the Night Masks that Aris set free. Aif is a doppleganger. On Grim's 'to kill' list. 

*Leo: * poor groomsman who is turning into a yuan-ti broodguard. 

*Diero and Lashela: * known Hlondethan spies, possibly yuan-ti and on the Hero's hit-list 

* Hinnar: * Leader of the Red Wizards at the Thayan Enclave in Alaghon. Ally of the Heroes. 

* Denton Crimsguard: * High Abbot of the Temple of Justice in Alagon.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*3 Nightal to 7 Nightal, 1372 Year of Wild Magic: Homecoming *

For three days, the Heroes are able to keep watch in peace. Nothing untoward happens. Apparently, the Zhents do not send reinforcements. Nosr has been joined by a hawk companion and the hawk runs reconassaince flights. Grim, Aris, and Ellysidell also patrol the nearby woods in shifts while Benito "hold the fort". On the afternoon on the third day, Nosr's hawk reports that a large group of armed men approaches the farmhouse. While Aris, Grim and Ellysidell scramble for cover to prepare for an onslaught, Benito amidst Aris's protests, rides to greet the force. Nosr, shrugs his shoulders and goes with the cleric. 

Tears stream down Benito's eyes as he rides to greet the contingent from the Temple of Justice. He spurs his horse forward as he sees the banner of Tyr--the scales and the hammer on a field of dark blue--flapping in the wind. The strike force is led by High Abbot Denton Crimsgard himself! Benito dismounts and bows to the abbot who does the same and bids the young cleric to rise. The rest of the heroes catch up and the collection of priests, paladins from Grimjaws, and loyal soldiers begins setting camp. Benito, overcome with emotion attempts to hug Denton. The high abbot allows it, but quickly pushes away to maintain convention. He thanks Benito and the heroes, tells of Alberia and Milo's success and their recovery. Leo is under the care of Gippeto and other healing specialists and may be doing well. He takes Benito aside and tells him that Brother Salazar, the priest of Ilmater perished. No foul play is suspected. When asked about the mobilization of Turmish troops, Denton grimaces and comments on the slowness of the bureaucracy and skepticism among the Assembly. Aif and the rest of the Night Masks are taken into custody by the clerics of Tyr. Benito begs for mercy for Aif and that he feels that he can be reformed. 

After a war meeting and briefing with Denton, the decision is made to return to Alaghon with half of the force and the heroes. The remainder will begin to build fortifications and decide if salvage operations or dismantling operations will be in order. The return to Alaghon begins. Aris, in talking to some of the loyal soldiers of Tyr, discovers that they were involved in some light skirmishes en route with orcish and half-orcish Zhentarim. The journey back is also peaceful. The company sees many dead orcs near the ford at Morningstar Hollows, but no dead enemy. They learn that whomever helped Alberia and Milo escape the Zhents at the ford remains a mystery. Benito talks to the Holy Justices and asks about becoming one. 

The next day they get to the capital. Alberia is suffering from depression and is not seeing visitors, but Aris passes on a note that he believes that her father is not dead based on what he remembered about generals from Cormyr and their rings. He tells her that there is hope. Leo is not a broodguard but is recovering from what looks like a severe skin disorder. Gippeto says he will recover fine. Gippeto also relates about Salazar and his death, keeping vigil over _Mano de la Justicia _as it was being imbued with magic. The sword is presented to Benito, but the cermony of investiture will wait. Mano feels a lot more powerful than Benito would have imagined. Since it is early, the heroes also decide to go to the Hall of Assembly--even though representatives of the temple have tried--to get Alaghon to prepare for a Zhentarim invasion. Milo joins the heroes, trying to interrupt their conversation and sense of urgency to tell what he knows about certain changes that occured whilst they were away. 

"Milo, what is it!" demands Aris. 

They stop in the middle of the street where Milo relates that Mourn is gone and the inn is owned by some merchant from Mulhorand named Thazar-de. And that the clientele has deteriorated significantly. Aris looks at him shocked and visibly angry, even clenching his fists, but for the moment shelves going to the inn. Zhentarim are presumably on their way to Alaghon. He and the rest of the company travel to the chaotic Hall of Assembly. The place is crowded and noisy until Benito yells that there is an invasion of Zhentarim approaching. A guard and a clerk shuffle them to a waiting room. A dwarf has joined the party, trailing them to the waiting room. 

"Who are you?" asks Aris. The rest of the party looks at him menacingly. 

"Ummm...I fought wit you at Ithal Pass. I am Eine Kline, scion of Deep Shanatar." 

Aris honestly is unable to remember him, but after staring at him for a while, it clicks. He could have been there...maybe. The heroes are made to wait for several hours. They are irritated, all the while being watched by a palace guard. When an Assembly member finally shows up he is, as predicted, skeptical and not worried. Aris begins to argue, and after the official quickly motions and mutters a few words in draconic, Aris cannot move. The Heroes are taken aback with Ellysidell being the most vocal. Benito interrupts before the threat of being changed into a toad is made good on the barbarian. He talks amicably while frustrated and not satisfied when he gets a "I'll see what I can do..." from the official, apparently a wizard of some power. He leaves as does the guard. Aris is unheld and is seething. 

Benito escorts him out as he curses under his breath how much he hates Alaghon. More fuel is added to the fire when he questions Milo more about the inn. Apparently, the merchant greased some wheels to get the inn under an abandoned property clause. The matter would be tied up in litigation for some time. Benito promises that the temple will get its lawyers on it, but Aris is impatient. 

"WE ARE GOING TO THE INN!" 

He leads the rest of the party south. The dwarf shrugs his shoulders and tags along.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Great Axe Battle*

*7 Nightal, 1372 Year of Wild Magic, The Second Battle for the Great Axe Inn, part I *

It did not take long for the heroes to march (and at a rapid genasi-trained-in-Cormyr pace), to the inn formerly known as the Great Axe. The sign was different--a lyre resting kilter on a stool, on a green field--as if to imply that the bard in question was taking a break). 

"After you, Milo. You know your way," bowed Aris and let the young savant enter the inn first. 

The heroes entered and were assaulted by the stench of stale beer and other sundry smells that would typify not an upscale in on the suburbs, but a dockside den of ruffians. The clientele looked it, too. They stopped what they were doing for a second, some grunted in disgust, and most continued to dive back into their drink and loud conversations. Benito and Aris, being maybe a bit more senstive to evil, felt something more. The priest of Tyr cast an orison to detect magical auras. Necromancy!. It pervaded the establishment like a cloying, dark fog. There was evil magic about. 

He whispered this to Aris, who led him to the bar. They did not recognize any of the barkeeps or barbacks or serving women. "This is a bad nightmare," muttered Aris. 

The barkeep looked up and spying Milo, spat, "You again. You are a troublemaker, aren't you?" 

Aris allowed his diplomat, Benito Moltos, to have the floor. After an inordinate amount of stubborness from the commoner, Benito slammed his fist on the bar,leaving some token coin, "In the name of the Temple of Justice, send for this Thazar-de. The so-called owner of this establishment!" 

This stopped the patrons again, and they and heroes glared at each other for a while. Ellysidell and Aris growled. Nosr cracked his knuckles. Grim snuck into a corner to pretend not to be associated with the group. Eine Kleine recognized some of the patrons and smiled trying to ease some tensions. Grim slipped into the shadows. Tension did ease and the inn-goers returned to their ales. Thazar-de came down and Benito, with his minor prayer to Tyr still active detected alteration magic on the owner. Thazar-de introduced himself as a Mulhorandi merchant that had legally acquired the inn after the former manager, "the wonderful elven bard," had deserted. His honeyed words fooled no one. 

Aris kept muttering the same phrase over and over with increasing volume, in between Benito's quotes on Turmish property law, "Give me back my Inn..." Finally, the cleric called the merchant out. "Mister, er...umm, De. You are not what you seem. Please, come clean or we will be forced to call upon the authorities." 

"And give me back my inn." 

Thazar-de sighed. He told them the truth. Mourn was captured by other elves, moon elves and taken from the inn. He rescued the inn from fire. With his contacts in Alaghon, he acquired the inn legally. "Take the matter up in court, Aris Cloud-dancer. I will win." 

"I do not believe you, good sir. Prove it. Are there any witnesses?" retorted Benito

A gleam came to Thazar-de. "Why yes there are. Why don't we go on back? You may question one of the elves. Let us step outside, shall we?" 

Benito raised an eyebrow, "But I thought you said that they all fled." 

Thazar-de smiled and led the way to the back door. The party followed, but Grim hung back creeping towards the door. A breeze slammed it shut before he got there. Was that a creaking on the stairs? He looked up the staircase and saw nothing. Too much noise in here he thought, I cannt here anything! Frustrated, he crouched in some shadows near the door and called out to Ellysidell, who returned a mental shrug. Nothing was going on.... 

Meanwhile, outside, Thazar-de led the heroes toward the cellar door. "Did you claim my wine collection as well?" remarked Aris. 
Benito and Aris followed close to the merchant with Ellysidell and Nosr spreading out in the yard. Eine Kliene and Milo hung back near the door. The dwarf looked around and put his hand on his hilt, suspicious. He nudged Milo, who remained clueless and still a bit exasperated. Alberia should have come, he thought, She could sort this stuff out. 

Thazar-de opened the cellar and a unholy, dead smell assailed Benito and Aris. The genasi quickly shut off his 'breathing' to not be overpowered. Benito shuddered, but steeled himself. The merchant continued to smile. He muttered some unholy chant and a moon elf shambled from the cellar. He/it was dead...or rather undead. The party was shocked. Ellysidell gasped and unfastened his weapon._ Little brother, this is not good! _

Thazar-de chuckled, "Question away, if you can..." 

Aris tensed, but shook his head. He did not want a fight. Benito saw and tried to remain diplomatic. He took a deep breath and called upon Tyr to help him communicate with this abomination. His hand made a squelching sound as he placed it on the zombie-elf's maggoty shoulder........ 

_Next time: Who says dead elves tell no tales?_


----------



## Broccli_Head

*7 Nightal, 1372 Year of Wild Magic, Second Battle for the Great Axe Inn, part II *

_Benito traveled into the shattered and horrific mind of the elf-thing. He asked about Mourn.....He saw this moon elf and others dressed like him battering poor Mourn to unconsciousness. The elf that dealt the telling blow had an arrogant smirk on his lips as he gave orders....*The Warder* would leave at the next high tide. Why? Mourn and his family were enemies and traitors to the Elven crown. Benito asked what happened next....This elf and his companion began ransacking the place and then made their way upstairs to rouse the guests. That was where this elf met his demise. Benito shuddered as he felt pain and convulsions as this elf fell to the necromancy of Thazar-de--what was he? A Demon! Benito looked over through the undead elf's gaze and saw through the disguise. The spirit of the elf was trapped and begged for release. Benito felt sorry and broke contact.... _

"Be free!" he motioned drawing his sword and holding it towards the zombie. It shattered into dust and grime and Benito felt that he saw the spirit flee. His tunnel vision began to expand and he turned to face Thazar-de. Out of the corner of his eye, he saw Aris still shaking his head but reaching for his weapon. "Demon! You will feel the wrath of Tyr!" 

Benito made to strike the Mulhorandi merchant...and his world went black! He struck where he thought Thazar-de was and slashed at air. The blade of his sword hit the muddy earth almost throwing him off balance. Aris slashed horizontally and struck cloth. He heard a tear, but felt no bite into soft flesh. The cleric and the genasi heard Milo's screams of pain. 

As a sphere of darkness engulfed Thazar-de, Benito, and Aris, the rest of the heroes heard a battle roar. Milo and Eine Kleine,--who were closest--and Nosr and Ellysidell turned back toward the inn. A spray of blood and a streak of fire erupted near Milo and as he cried out in pain a nine-foot tall, half-orc wielding a huge golden falchion that trailed flames appeared. The spray of blood was that of the psion. It seemed as though the party outside the sphere were stunned and in slow motion. Eine Kliene drew his scimitar and struck at the giant orc slashing him on the hip. The orc began to foam at the mouth and struck at the psion again. Milo collapsed in a heap a bloody and singed X across his chest. The force of the blow continued and struck the dwarf as well sending him realing and staggering, but the newcomer to the Heroes kept his feet. In the sphere, Aris felt his feet be lifted from him and he crashed to the ground. He rolled instinctively and felt his cloak tear free as if it had been pinned to the earth. 

"Fools...this could have been settled peacefully. Alas, now all of you will drown in lakes of your own blood," a voice called out to Benito and Aris in the darkness. "Unleash Hell!" it then cried. 

Ellysidell moved towards the over-sized half-orc and saw a figure in the window making arcane gestures. An explosion and a waft of intense heat nearly knocked him over. He heard Benito and Aris cry out in pain. In his voice he heard, _What! What?_ from the hidden halfling. While Benito dispelled the darkness, Thazar-de quickly brought it back down. 

"Nosr, mage in window!" the wild elf gasped and closed with the orc, going into his own rage. His first axe cut struck deep into the orc, but it continued unphased. To Grim,_ Upstairs. Spellcaster!_ Grim tore up the stairs to find a door. 

Nosr unleashed his own might at the mage. _Magic missles _streaked toward the adversary smugly watching from on high--only to be absorbed by some arcane shield. Nosr shook his fist and turned his attentions to the melee in time to see Eine Kline cut down savagely by the falchion that streaked fire and burned its victims. He saw both Milo and the new companion sprawled awkwardly at the feet of the orc. A sinking feeling came to his gut, Ellysidell could soon fall as well as he elf barely avoided the backhand slash of the giant enemy. 

The next minute was chaotic. Grim frantically made sure that the door was safe and began to unlock it. Benito seeing the futility of slashing at an unseen foe left the sphere and ran to the yells and battle cries of Ellysidell and the orc who cried out again and again, "Krell Crush, Kill, and Destroy!" 

Nosr unleashed his _spellfire_ at the orc and it still did not fall. Aris luckily and deftly avoided blows he could not even see and eventually backed out of the sphere. Ellysidell and Benito traded blows with the great orc. It was slowing. Nosr was hit by a flurry of _magic missles_. As the orc fell, succumbing to Benito's fire protection magics as well as his holy strikes with _Mano de la Justicia_, a storm of ice further weakend the heroes, and to Benito's dismay finished off the dying Milo and Eine Kleine. Benito called upon some celestial allies and shortly, three bats, pure as snow, flew into the darkness. Shortly, thereafter, a large, fiendish ape charged from the sphere and attacked Ellysidell, nearly dropping him, and the darksphere went airborne. Benito thought, bringing a bit of satisfaction, that he could hear the fiend cursing as he battled against the giant celestial bats. The cleric took down the evil ape as well. Nosr and Aris had run to the corner of the inn, potion vials strewn along their path. Three evil-looking wolves appeared and went after them. Again the darkness was dispelled as Benito fired a holy ray of light at the sphere's center. He heard a cry of pain and saw Thazar-de in aerial melee with the bats. 

Meanwhile, Grim had crashed into the room and fought toe-to-spell against the wizard. He destroyed many _mirror images_ and overcame more than one spell, but could not connect and eliminate the mage. However, he did keep him from hurting his companions. Ellysidell helped his little buddy by firing arrows. Benito running out of the power divine and hurting from multiple wounds continued to aid his friends. He, Aris, and Nosr dispatched the fiendish wolves. As Ellysidell's rage began to subside he dragged himself to the corner of the inn. Thazar-de then was engulfed in darkness again, and the sphere swooped towards the heroes on the ground. 

Aris, out of potions, and seeing two of his members dead, two near death, one unknown and two not so good, gave the call to retreat. Benito held his ground finally striking the evil priest. But the half-fiend struck back, equally hurting the cleric of Tyr. As Aris and Ellysidell grabbed the bodies and Nosr began to flee, back on the top floor of the inn, Grim screamed in frustration as the mage deftly cast yet another spell and this time disappeared. He felt some air displace and struck blindly, but failed to connect. A white bat crashed through the window to help...too late. The celestial bat began desecrating what appeared to be a shrine to an evil snake god. Grim lept out the window, landing without harm on the ground behind the inn. In the sphere, Benito did not yield. A voice called out to him, _ Flee, Benito. Do not throw your life away in vain. Live to fight another day.. _. It wasn't Aris or Grim...The cleric was confused. The voice had a metallic edge to it, but seemed vaguely familiar. 

I will not yield, "I will die fighting!" Benito replied. 

"Then I will oblige," answered Thazar-de with another unholy slash. 

"Whoever you are, if you can help me. Do it! I cannot let injustice and evil prevail." 

_I will try._

Suddenly a surge of healing came to Benito and he was envigorated. Unfortunately, patrons began pouring out of the inn with weapons drawn. Grim blended in with the crowd. Aris stopped and looked back, torment brewing in his heart. He could not let Benito fall. He turned around to help and die, if neccessary with his comrade-in-arms. Ellysidell and Nosr followed. In the _sphere of darkness_, Benito struck Thazar-de again, and with the aid of the two remaining celestial bats, continued to harass the fiendish cleric. The rough crowd did not know what to do. Another strike against Benito which he returned in kind. Thazar-de gasped and breathed heavily. Benito was tiring and he could feel his gauntlets sticky with blood. 

Then with a sigh of "I'll be back!" Thazar-de broke off. The darkness was lifted and the sphere began to fly southwest across the outskirts of Alaghon. Benito sent the bats after him and fired some bolts, but the sphere was soon lost from view. He fell to one knee and stuck his bloodied sword in the mud.  He had won!
========================= 
Aris and the rest of the company had calmed down the angry patrons and eventually, they were sent home after a round of free drinks. The Heroes celebrated their pyrrhic victory with their own mugs of spirits. The Great Axe belonged once again to Aris, but at what cost? Milo and Eine Kleine had perished. 

Without warning, a rush of air blew open the door to the Great Axe and a whirlwind entered. Benito cried out sarcastically but with a small sense of exasperation, "Do you want to kill us, too? Take a number!" 

A female half-elf appeared dressed in greens and browns. Ignoring Benito's comments, she demanded, "Tell me of the Zhentarim fleet." 

The heroes, not wanting any more conflict this day, gave their report without hesitation. 

After they had updated her, she said, "The fleet will not reach the shores of the Vilhon Reach. The Emerald Enclave thanks you," and left again as a swirl of air. 

"Cheers," said Aris as he raised his mug. A collective sigh followed and silent tribute to the fallen comrades played through the mind of each of the Heroes.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Some feedback from a fan!*

Douane wrote:

Great stuff as always! 
Good to see that Benito made it through that final combat alive. Can't have a proper storyhour without a Tyrian Cleric. 
There is just one thing that keeps bouncing around in my head: 
quote: 

Originally posted by Broccli_Head:



> ... It was unfortunate for the player of the dwarf. It was his first character in the group, and he got waxed with only one attack in combat ...
> The player of Eine Kleine made a new character.




Please, for the sake of your german readers, veto any further names like that.
In German "Eine Kleine" means "a little one/girl". Hardly a proper name for a self-respecting dwarf. 
.
.
. 
Well, perhaps I was a bit rash. Maybe the name was chosen on purpose and only due to his quick death we never got to see if he could convincingly scream like a little girl. 

Anyway, just keep 'em coming! 
Folkert 
P.S.: Or perhaps Col Pladoh is right in his belief that dwarven women have beards, too, and noone can tell the difference. 
--------------------
Less declamation and more retaliation!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Winter in Alaghon...*

From _8 Nightal, Year of Wild Magic (1372DR) _ to _23 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR)_, the heroes are involved in various solo activities. Here is an update and what they did while wintering in Alaghon. 

*Aris Cloud-dancer: * 3 fighter/3 ranger male air genasi (NG)
During the first three rides, Aris helps Benito craft armor that the Heroes subsequently sell to bolster their income. Then, he, Grim, and Ellysidell, take two tendays to travel in the midst of winter storms in the Sea of Fallen Stars. This includes their stay and the return trip. Their destination and what they do when they arrive is unknown save to them ( _and the DM, of course_). When they return, Aris sees the fruits of his initial lawsuit towards Alaghon for the unlawful dispossession of his inn. He is involved in court hearings and the repairing of the Great Axe. The repair of the original second floor along with the addition of a new wing begins. He also has an inordinate number of gardners helping to landscape (including some beach xeriscaping) the grounds of the inn. Forseeing a trip to Cormyr he also goes to register he and his company with consulate of Cormyr in Alaghon. He decides (without the consent of the rest of the group!) to call the group the _Company fo the Blue Wolf_. He also has magical improvements made to his armor and weapons. 

*Benito Moltos: * 6 cleric of Tyr/1 Holy Justice male human (LG)
Benito and Aris fill orders and make armor the first month or so of their winter. Then Benito begins the construction of various magic items. He and Nosr put their divine and arcane magicks together to make a dark blue_ cape of flying_, gold and silver-plated _manacles of truth_, a golden _circlet of diplomacy_,and  jet black _cloak of charisma_  for Nosr (_DM note: there may have been more items, but these are the 'highlights'_). 

He also discovers that the spirit of Brother Salazar is embued in _Mano de la Justicia_ (Mano is an _intelligent, holy, keen longsword +2 _ that can cast _cure critical wounds _ and _order's wrath _ each 1/day at 8th level). In deep conversations with Mano/Salazar, Benito discovers that his father is/was a ranger who turned to the worship of Malar. His name: Aronar Thaeglos. When he tells this to Aris, Aris smiles and promises to help find this individual. He explains that Benito's father is the same Malarite who sold him into slavery at Zhentil Keep. Suprisingly, Aris handles the news well reassuring Benito that the son is not responsible for the sins of the father. 

*Grim of Chondalwood: * 1 barbarian/6 rogue male ghostwise halfling (CG(N))
Grim goes with Aris on his secret journey. However, he comes back a fence-sitter and uncommitted to what Aris has tried to do. While the rest of the heroes were helping each other, Grim was helping himself to the over-adbundance of wealth in Alaghon, burgling a few choice items for himself to also make improvements on armor and weaponry. Fortunately, he was not caught. Ironically, he also needs a loan from Aris to complete his self-improvements. He resists Aris or any other party member in their attempts to bring him on line. 

*Ellysidell of Chondalwood: * 5 barbarian/2 fighter male wild elf (CG)
El', wholeheartedly supports the decisions that Aris makes and enjoys the secret journey. He acts as Aris's right hand man and sort of bodyguard during many of the excursions to and from the city. He also patrols the Inn and looks in upon the rest of the heroes ever-vigilant and making sure Thazar-de or his mage-crony does not seek revenge. The wild elf now has an impressive collection of big weapons: a masterwork greatsword, a mithral and magical dwarven waraxe, a masterwork greataxe with a darkwood handle, a mithral masterwork greataxe (hanging over the bar at the inn), and now a golden flaming falchion! (He still mourns the loss of that giant horn ) 

*Nosr of Starmantle: * 7 sorcerer half-elven male (CG(N))
Besides helping Benito with the creation of magical items, Nosr blows all his money. He buys lots of clothes (the lastest Vilhon and even some imported Waterdhavian fashions!) and sponsors several parties where he can show off his magic  to impress the ladies. When Aris returns, he admonishes the teenager, and puts him on a strict allowance of 100gp/month. However, Nosr is allowed to keep all the finery he had purchased. Aris puts the sometimes unruly lad to work replenishing alchemical supplies. 
==== 
Other plot hooks that are in the works... 

*Alberia Dorthansdotter*  has left the Temple of Justice to seclude herself at Castle Grimjaws. She has promised to Aris that she will return and travel with them to Cormyr in the spring. 

*Aif/Kith * has agreed to become a double-agent for the Temple of Tyr in Westgate against the NightMasks. 

_ Leo, the groomsman _ has recovered successfully from the yuan-ti poison. He has become a little sickly and has forgotten some skills, but at least he is not a tainted one. 

_Moradin's Prayers of the Faitful _ is safely locked in a vault in the Temple of Justice. 

The heroes here rumors--that are casually dismissed by the locals--of Hlondethan attacks against the lizardfolk city of Surkh. Is the city of snake-men (normal Alaghonians scoff at the thought!) trying to expand? 

A huge storm hits shortly after the visit from the agent of the Enclave. As promised, the Zhent invasion never arrives. 

_Thazar-de _ and _ Mankalla _  , his magic-using henchman, have not re-surfaced.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Danwick's Daughter*

*23 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR) "A Simple Job, Really" and/or "Just say,'Uncle' !" *

Aris and his company strode proudly through the streets of Alaghon. They had just left the Assembly of Stars where the genasi had finally won his "Unlawful Dispossession Suit" against the state of Turmish. Benito fascinated by the lawyers of the Temple had come along and beamed, certain that this help from his fellow priests was a great step in the coversion of Aris and the rest of the party. Ellysidell walked ever wary of attack. He scanned the rooftops and eyed shady passers-by. Grim tagged along as well. His motives: scoping the nobility of Alaghon for possible jobs....Nosr, well he had been grounded earlier that month for excesses. 

Aris whistled to the tune of 7,500gp, most of which he had turned over to the shipwright's guild to finish paying for his new boat. The party was interrupted by a herald.

"Hail, and well met! My master, Lord Danwick, desires to hire you to recover something dear to him." 

_As long as it is not too far or takes too long,_ thought Benito. 

But Aris, feeling heroic, proclaimed with hands on hips (and the breeze blowing his dark blue hair), "Lead on, miss. Take us to your Lord Danwick." 

She led them down several streets towards the warehouse district to a non-descript one-story, office building. Grim watched their backs and Ellysidell again kept watch to the rooftops. The halfing turned back a couple of times, thinking that he saw someone following out of the corner of his eye, but all he spied were commoners and merchants dragging their way through slush and puddles of water on this damp and cold day. Inside the building, a man dressed in fine clothes, graying, probably in his mid to late fifties greeted them and shook their hands in a very polished and professional matter. He bid them to sit down. 

"I have a simple job for you really. My daughter has been kidnapped and the thugs are asking for a ransom. I need bodyguards there to watch the exchange." 

He handed them a letter. Some group, the Nightmare Syndicate, desired 50,000gp for the return of Danwick's daughter. 

"I have raised 5,000gp and will throw in some costume jewelry to add some bulk. I would just like me daughter back. I will give you the gold or a townhouse in the city for your trouble." 

(*DM note & SPOILER WARNING: * I used the adventure _Cradle of Madness _ in _Dungeon #87_ and of course changed worlds.) 

Benito was about to ask for some more details, Aris chimed in, "We'll do it. I am feeling somewhat heroic." 

"Good...well then the exchange takes place at midnight tonight north of town. I will meet you at my mansion near that time. I leave any prepartions to you." 

"Wait a minute," the cleric got in, "Why us and why the urgency? What are you hiding?" 

His ability to read people came in handy. "Well...er...you are professionals and come highly recommended." 

"What else?" 

"And my daughter is pregnant." 

Benito raised and eyebrow and crossed his arms. Aris was scratching his head. 

"How pregnant?" 

"Very...," Danwick trailed off. 

Aris chimed in, "Who told you about us?" 

"Why, the enclave." 

"Which one?" asked the genasi. 

"The Thayvian one. What other Enclave is there?" 

Aris gritted his teeth and looked to his other companions. Benito nodded his head and smiled. Of course! He did a lot of business with the Thayvians purchasing scrolls and the like. Now they returned the favor. _What nice people, even if they are bald_, he thought. 

"We'll do it! We will rescue your daughter," said Benito with renewed enthusiasm. 

Aris shrugged his shoulders. He had already given his word. A D'hib did not go back on his word. He nodded his head in agreement. With business-like handshakes, the party left to collect Nosr and any other necessary items for the "simple" job. 
Aris was already planning for the worst, while Benito was introspective. 

"Aha!" He blurted, "Now I remember. The Nightmare Syndicate is a fairy tale about well, evil fairies, used to scare childern." 

"Why?...oh nevermind. I predict this will not go smoothly. Thank you for the information," Aris replied a little icily. 

The company heard the tinkling of wind chimes, seemingly in their heads. 

And then a _ RUSH _ of wind tore into them blowing commoners to the ground and turning over carts, knocking down horses and sending Grim flying some thirty feet.  Benito and Aris were both knocked to the ground, while Ellysidell remained standing. In front of them, two people stood. One was a younger man with a great sword, a shaved head and a topknot of hair. The other, an older man clean shaven, with dishevled white hair, a purple scar or birthmark across his face and a metal hand that oozed with electric power. As the heroes tried to remove the grit from their eyes, they saw the younger man run up the side of the building to their left--apparently unaffected by the sudden and strong wind--and cover Grim, now in a heap of vegetables, with his sword. 

"Stand down, little one. We are looking for Milo, the younger?" 
The old man echoed a similar question to the other heroes, "Where is young Milo?" 

Aris answered, "He is dead!" but remained prone, not wanting to fight against the wind or the stranger. 

Benito forced himself to his feet and tried to draw Mano was was unable to do so. A ripple of air passed among the heroes and Aris and Benito felt a sudden explosion in their heads. Fortunately, it passed. Ellysidell was not so fortunate. The explosion continued and he dropped his axe and subsequently tumbled to the ground. Grim did not stay still but tried to get away from under the sword. He tried to tumble away. The stranger slashed and missed by a hair. Grim tried to move back towards the rest of his friends but the wind made for stiff resistance. The wall-walker struck again, and barely missed, again. 

"Stand down, little one. I am purposely with-holding the full force of my blows, but you test my patience." 

Grim gave him a look of contempt. 

The white-haired man repeated, "Down, on the ground!" 

Benito did not comply and was rewarded with a clenched fist shaken in his direction. He heard a boom and the ground beneath him turned to jelly as he was flung to the ground. 
The rush of wind subsided, but Benito refused to give in shouting accusatory tones and threats the the man would be punished for his lawlessness. As he was trying to get up, he felt a rush of wind in his ears and felt the wind knocked from him. He hyperventilated for a few seconds gasping, "Milo was brave and valiant warrior...gasp He was our friend." 

Fortunately, he continued to breath easier. Not so Grim, who continued his impertinence. "Reign in your child!" shouted the old man. 

Grim felt a similar intake of air, but this time he was floored and could not breathe as if invisible hands clamped on his diaphragm. 

"There must be some misunderstanding," said Aris from his prone position. "Milo was our adventuring companion. He fought and died bravely. Come let us discuss this over drinks at our inn. I will show you his grave." 

The old man snorted and motioned to his warrior companion who once again stood ready to attack the subdued party. 


"Release my friend," demanded Benito. 
"He will be alright as long as he does not move," the metal-gauntleted man replied coldly. "Let us go to your inn. Grab your companions. I would hear this tale of my nephew." 

_Nephew! _ mouthed the heroes._ No Wonder Milo left ! _ thought Bentio and Grim to each other. 

"No more insolence, halfling. I have not used anything lethal, yet. Do not tempt me?" 

The halfling quieted his thoughts, crawling into a corner in his mind, intimidated by the psionic bully. A black gem on the older man's gauntlet glowed with inner power. 

Humbly, the Heroes led Milo, the Elder and his warrior companion Variak to the Great Axe. There they were able to smooth things over and Milo senior was satisfied. He demanded that the body be exhumed. Aris ordered servant to do so (Milo's grave, along with that of EineKill Lutger was in the backyard of the inn). The elder Watcher took aside his companion and ordered him to continue Milo's watch over the spellfire wielder (Nosr). Then, Without any courtesy or grace and barely a goodbye (even to his warrior), Milo the Elder left. Variak was visibly less stressed. 

Aris eyed the new warrior with mistrust. "You best prove yourself quickly. We have a job tonight. Milo was a true hero. You have big shoes to fill." 

Benito nodded in agreement while Variak took stock of his new group. He twirled his sword for emphasis and stuck it in the ground. Removing his longbow and quiver from his back and examining his arrows he replied, "When do we go to work, boss?" 

Aris smirked and thought, _Great manners in Raven's Bluff. I think I might like this fellow._


----------



## Broccli_Head

*23-24 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR) It's never a simple job *

The heroes gathered their gear together and with the addition of Varik traveled to Lord Danwick's manor at the appointed time. Upon learning the location, Grim left, not being one for meetings or 'noble' dinners. Grim got lost and ended up near the Thayvian Enclave. He had to reorient himself to get to the rendezvous. However, since he had given himself such a headstart he arrived well before midnight. Aris left after dinner and was in position shortly after Grim. They hid on opposite sides a small clearing about 200 feet east of an old gatehouse and thirty to sixty feet from a old and not so often used road. A old buckboard rested in the clearing. The rest of the party arrived in the area about a half hour before midnight. Benito escorted Lord Danwick to the exchange site and flew a small reconassaince before hiding in a nearby tree. The rest of the party gathered near the old gatehouse ready for Benito's signal (the horns from the Zhentilar orcs were going to be put to good use). 

Shortly before midnight, Grim heard the approach of more than several humanoids. He saw lanterns bobbing across the road and crept further into the copse where he had decided to hide. The lanterns were doused and the alleged kidnappers moved into position. Two passed within ten feet of the halfling, but he remained calm, waiting for the right moment. He saw one of them disappear--aha...his target. The rest of the party tensed as they heard the movement in the woods. Danwick, leaned against the cart lantern open. Soon a man walked towards him with a loaded crossbow. Aris readied his bow to get a good shot. Danwick held out the bag of goodies. The man accepted them casually. 

"Please return my daughter," ordered Danwick with suprisingly little feeling. 

"Daughter? You will never see her again!" 

He fired the crossbow at Danwick. The noble staggered back a couple of steps and cried out in suprise. Aris returned the fire with his bow. His arrow buried itself deep in the foe's thigh. An arrow green with arcane power, struck Aris and began to burn. Benito took to the air and blew his horn. He then flew into the clearing to interpose himself between Lord Danwick and the assassin. Grim slid through the brush to punish the mage. Grim hated mages! He jumped from behind a bush only to see four images of the wizard. With a shout of frustration Grim struck and dispatched an image. 

Ellysidell, Variak and Nosr took off from their positions. Nosr, not wanting to be outdone by the cleric of Tyr, took to the skies himself on wings created by his alter self spell. The other two galloped on horseback from their hiding spot. Grim heard more of the enemy charge through the brush, and saw more lanterns spilling their light into the clearing. He was beset by another group of adversaries as the mage began to flee, "Kill them," he pointed and ran towards the road. 

Grim struck and dispatched another image as he fled. The halfling took off after him after taking a minor hit from one of the thugs. Tumbling through their ranks he gathered his bearings and spied the coward. Aris drew his scimitar and handaxe and charged the group of kidnappers. As Benito dispatched his challenger with a mighty slap of Justice with the flat of his blade, Ellysidell crashed into the clearing to join Aris, wielding his mithral waraxe. Varik stopped at the edge of the clearing, took stock of the situation and fired an arrow at one of the enemies. The kidnapper's head exploded as the arrow struck dead on. 

Healing Danwick, securing the prisoner with the manacles of truth, and seeing that the thugs were well taken care between Aris, Ellysidell and now Varik--as he charged into the melee with his greatsword--took to the skies again to find out where Grim and the mage had gone to. Grim was fighting a running battle in which he remained unscathed and the evil wizard slowly lost his protective images. Soon he was down to none. He turned around to cast a spell....that was ineffective. 

Grim taunted, "Your petty magics cannot harm me," but missed as he swung at the mage who moved away again. Again the mage cast a spell that had no effect on Grim. The halfling was too powerful. The mage knew fear. Then Grim struck, and the mage bled. He was slowing and would not survive this encounter. Grim would make sure of it. 

In the low starlight, Nosr spied the mage, now only one of him, speeding away with the little halfling chasing him. He unleased a barrage of magic missles. The fleeing adversary tumbled to the ground. Benito saw this from his vantage and began to fly down. Before the cleric reached them, Grim finished the spellcaster with a vengeance and began to remove his his pouch and backpack. 
Meanwhile, Aris, Varik, and Ellysidell with maybe a minor cut or two among them, finished their deadly work. Ellysidell, broke the back of one. Aris gutted another. Varik ran another one through. When they were done, six of the enemy lay dead or dying around them. 

Regrouping near the body of the mage, the heroes discussed what to do next. Interrogation of the prisoner led to ramblings about some dark god, and his subsequent suicide death caused by a poison pellet in his mouth. Benito attempted to probe the dead body but met with resistance and a scary, dry, evil chuckle somewhere from the void. 

The cleric's ability to speak with dead always un-nerved Aris, so he took to more mundane means of information gathering. Scouring the area, Aris found the path of the kidnappers and saw that it led into the hills north of Alaghon along an old dirt track. They followed, determined to rescue the pregnant daughter of Lord Danwick. Surprisingly, Danwick wanted to go amidst protests by the heroes. 

After some discussion, and Benito's insistence on the urgency of rescuing the pregnant woman, they allowed the noble to come with them. For an hour they trekked through the darkness with only starlight and their darkvision to guide them for there was no moon this night. They came to a stand of brambles that interrupted the trail. Grim and Ellysidell saw this easily as a man-made barricade. Quickly, the heroes moved the debris and continued onward leaving Danwick with the horses. Five hundred yards along a an even more obscure path they came to a shallow valley. In the valley rested a keep that had an even deeper gloom than the surrounding woods and bramles. They approached as far as they could without being exposed to the clear area in front of the keep. A crumbling gatehouse, a bridge, a moat, all stared back at them. 

"Time to gather our wits, lads. Grim go scout ahead for us," ordered Aris. 

The halfling stole into the night seemingly becoming one with the darkness. Benito began to do his own aerial reconassaince sixty feet above the keep. When he returned, Aris and Benito began discussing tactics to assault the keep. Not long after, they gathered the rest of the heroes together. Aris trusted that Grim would do his own thing in concert with their actions. 

"Here's what we're going to do...," and Aris began to lay out his brilliant plan....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*24 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR) : The job gets worse *

Grim did a full recon of the keep and slipped in without incident across a footbridge on the backside of the ruin. Carefully, he picked his way across the loose stones of a rubble-filled tower without disturbing a nest of hawks. As a shadow he crept into the main building and crawled along the rafters counting the enemy--six thugs and a priest--as he went. He slowly drew his shortsword and positioned himself above the priest waiting for his companions to strike. 

Meanwhile, Benito and Aris combined their gravity defying powers of flight and levitation to position Ellysidell and Variak behind the keep to use the new bridge. Aris joined them and waited for Benito and Nosr to signal the attack. Nosr flexed his magical muscle and grew some wings hovering with Benito in the air. Then the signal came with a mighty * KABOOM!*  and a huge orange glow as Nosr tossed a fireball at the dilapidated gate, blowing the doors to smithereens. Then the sorcerer began to fly forward. Benito reached his will into plane of fire and brought out three fireworms, placing them inside the walls of the keep. With his cape waving in the late winter breeze behind him, he flew closer to the inner bailey. 

With the sky lit up, first Aris, then Ellysidell and Variak sprinted across the bridge with no opposition. Aris lept gracefully into the main building with landing ready for a fight. Ellysidell followed suit with even more style, doing flip over the broken wall and landing on his feet behind the enemey. Variak ran up and over the wall without breaking stride. 

But the battle inside raged. The thoqqua's were doing damage to the thugs and the structure. A very ugly half-orc priest died before he could even gasp in suprise at the summoned creatures. Grim had stabbed him between the shoulder blades after leaping from the rafters above. Now Grim battled the desperate cultists with the thoqqua. Benito was engaged in the melee with a rogue sniper on the second floor of the building. The blue glow of _Mano _ acted as a beacon for Nosr's arcane missles which drove the rogue back not allowing him to press the attack against the cleric of Tyr. Benito soon dropped him, healed him, and clamped him with manacles. He questioned him as Nosr flew to catch up and found out virtually nothing except that the people here were mad cultists of a Dark God. The rogue dispatched himself as the cultist at the ransom site had done--a bite of some poison encapsulated in a hollow wax tooth. He was soon dead. 

While Grim, Variak and the thoqqua's finished off the thugs, Ellysidell and Aris searched for Danwick's daughter. They did not find her but a thorough search of the first floor revealed a passageway down. El and Aris and then Benito pulled the rocks away to see a spiral stair going into the depths. Ellysidell impetuously ran down the stairs only to be chopped at and struck by a huge pendulum. He stepped back and became more cautious. 

Benito sent the fireworms to burrow around the stairs, away from the pressure plate. They continued to extend the stairs and the heroes followed. About halfway down, Benito triggered a trap that the thoqqua had passed. Suprised he stepped back after being assaulted by snow and ice. The worms went to the bottom of the stairs without incident and even melted down a set of doors at the stairs bottom and some statues in the room. After Grim spotted the glyph that seemingly triggered the 'snow and ice' trap, Nosr attempted to blast it with spellfire. The magical ward held. The trap was temporarily bypassed only to discover another trap--this one caused fear to those who stepped on the landing at the base of the stairs. Eventually, but not without more hurt and humiliation (Grim attempted several times to disarm the fear glyph, only to fail and run away at least twice before he got his act together and scraped the magical correct magical ward away; Aris and Ellysidell were injured by the cold trap) the trap was disarmed. 

The party entered a room with strange, malevolent partially melted statues and an archway containing a mauve, glowing mist. This glow eerily lit the room in purple. Grim carefully explored and discovered two secret closets, one to each side of the mist-filled archway. They contained dark robes with a strange spiral symbol (also purple) that not even Benito could identify. Grim then examined the archway and more importantly the floor in front of it. He discovered a fine layer of rust-colored dust. Scooping some up, he showed it to Aris who tasted it and gagged--_Blood! _

He called everyone to step back away from the mists. He tested the arch, covering one end of a piece of wood with a robe and sticking it into the mist. After feeling a slight tug, he tried to pull back the wood. The stick became dust in Aris's hand, and the robe was gone. Looking first at his hand and then at the others, he said, "You only live once." 

Aris doned on a robe, took a deep breath, and before anyone could stop him, jumped on through....
===========
He found himself in a similar room with more statues, these not melted. He saw a set of stairs at the far end and voices laughing and partaking in some sort of revelry somewhere in the distance. Looking at the ground he found the robe that had been at the end of the stick. Picking up the robe, he stepped back through and related what he had seen to a very relieved party. The rest of the group quickly doned on black robes of their own and began to pass through the arch. 

As they filed into the other room edging away from the door, the eyes of the statues glowed purple and their arms became black tentacles. The tentcles began to writhe and look for victims. Grim thought that he saw the faces on the statues smile as he drew his weapon and gauged the distances between him and the nearest of the rubbery, black appendages....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Player comments!*

Benito speaks:

I felt the need to post so I could fill in a few of the more amusing side notes that Broc sadly overlooked, when the group first came across the fear trap it was Aris that originslly triggered it, as he fled towards the top if the stairs he ran back through the ice storm that was still raging. When he emerged from the sleet Benito had to restrain his friend lest he flee the scene. After slapping the manacles on aris and holding him down Benito asked Grim to try his hand at disabling the device. Grim by this time having dealt with the icey storm proceeded to try his luck at the fear inducing device. After a few failed attempts he suddenly grew rigid. Ellysidell standing by his "little brothers" side dove at the halflings feet as he deftly sprinted towards the top of the stairs. One after another the party nmembers found them selves grasping at air as the halfling flipped, tumbled, and fiented his way past the lot of them. As he reached the top of the stairs yelping with glee at his escape from the horrors that surely awaited him below, Benito once again called upon the power of his cloak and flew up the spirlaling staircase scooping up the rogue halfling and quickly subduing him. After a few moments both Aris and Grim were calmed enough to release from their restraints, as Grim once agian set himself to the task of defeating the insidious trap, Benito stopped him momentarily as he illustrated his forethought and wisdom by fastening a rope around Grims waist. Looking at the cleric briefly, Grim merely shrugged his shoulders and went back to work determined to prove Benitos caution needless. Almost as soon as the thought entered the rouges mind the fear once again siezed him. Bolting with a speed that was almost unatural Grim once again found himself past his fellows and nearing the top of the stairs and freedom. Just as he felt assured of his escape from the horrors of the evil staircase, Grim felt a strong jerk as the rope went taught and he fell tumbling head over heels back down the staircase (sort of like a fast moving slinky). Now for brevities sake let me only say that the "slinky" routine was repeated at least two more times after this Well there were other amusing imcidents that transpired that evening but that was the one sequence I found the most humorous...


----------



## Broccli_Head

*24 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR): Black Tentacles do more damage than waves of Mooks *

_[DM note: Variak's character was not available at the session, nor could we find his character. Thus, he was sent back to guard the horses and Lord Danwick.] _

Seeing the tentacles forming, Aris and Nosr ran straight out of the room to come to rest on the set of stairs leading further into the dark temple getting slapped at least one time each from the writhing appendages. Purple light oozed from the halway below and Aris drew his bow, nocked an arrow and positioned himself to fire at anything coming down the hall. 

Back in the room, Grim, Benito and Ellysidell fought against the statues. Ellysidell closed with one, suffering a slap, and hacked at the statue with his magical falchion sending only a few chips flying. Dodging and weaving, Grim attacked the same statue, only leaving a scratch. 

"Oh well," he said sheathing his sword, "that won't work." 

He fell back to ducking and rolling to avoid the tentacles on his way out of the room. Benito, hearing Ellysidell's cries of frustration sought to knock the statue over. Bull-rushing the structure, he too was slammed before closing. He crashed into the statue, but it did not fall. 

Nosr, in a momentary lapse of reason, or perhaps thinking his magic more powerful than that of the dark temple, decided to area dispel the tentacles. It did not work. However, Benito felt a sudden loss of strength as Tyr's power of the bull faded from his body. 

Putting two and two together, Benito overcame his shock and cried out, "Nosr!" 

"Oops! Tactical error," observed Aris turning back to watch the stairs. 

As Benito continued to curse at the sorcerer and his head was grappled by a black tentacle, Nosr cried back, "Don't worry, you'll get used to it!" 

Ellysidell tried to topple his statue and failed. It lashed out and grabbed him with one of it's tentalces squeezing and crushing the muscles on his right leg. As Grim tumbled, a tentacle or two hit the halfling hard. He got to his feet and tried to regain his balance and composure. To add insult to injury a tentacle lashed out at him and attempted to wrap him up. Realizing that his strength was insufficient to fight against this magical construct in seeing Ellysidell and Benito caught, the little halfling twisted as if in a dance and slid away from the hurtful appendage. Successfully, this time he tumbled under two more sets of writhing black things to come to rest behind Nosr and Aris. 
Anger welled up in the Holy Justice of Tyr and he struck with all his might at the statue that was trying to wrap around his neck. Mano did not disappoint and the statue toppled with a satisfying crash. The tentacles disappeared. But Benito shook his head. There were at least two more statues between him and the stairs, with two tentacles each! 

"We're under attack!" cried Aris as he let an arrow loose. It struck one of the humanoid enemies marching down the hall with loaded crossbows. 

Grim shrugged his shoulders and quaffed a couple of potions. Nosr fired magic missles, hitting several of the cult soldiers. A volley of crossbows followed after a cry from the apparent leader of this group yelled, "Target the spellcaster!" 

Nosr was hit more than once with a crossbow bolt and decided to hide behind Aris, who continued fired another arrow into the group, at the leader. He saw the guard that he had originally hit drop back and head back down the corridor. "We're going to have more company soon. Hurry up in there!" 

Ellysidell glared at Aris. Benito did not have time. He activated his speed boots and charged another statue suffering another hefty slap. His armor was dented and he was very bruised. The statue did not fall. Ellysidell struck at the tentacle on his leg in desparation. It was cut in two. He continued his swing and struck at the other. It two was rendered ineffective. He struck at a third tentacle and destroyed it. Now we were getting somewhere! A fog lifted from Ellysidell's thinking. The normally quiet wild elf was on to something. He yelled out to his tentacle-battling partner, "Cut the tentacles! They are weak!" 

Benito understood and soon he and the elf were slicing through the tentacles and in the statues that they were fighting. They suffered another round of slams for the evil, black appendages, but the battle was soon won. 

While the fight against the statues raged behind them, Nosr and Aris--with Grim making sure he was back to full health before he took any action--held the line. Only two guards and their leader remained, Aris having dropped one more. They fired their crossbows, hitting the stairs in front of the genasi and closed, drawing longswords. The leader all the while urging them forward, firing her own crossbow at Grim, and missing. She held back and drew her longsword. Nosr remembered a spell that he had not used for some time and cast it from behind the cover Aris provided. The two cultists collapsed in a heap. The last one charged and struck Aris hard across the shoulder cutting him deeply. The genasi responded in kind, slicing open the enforcers abdomen and kicking her corpse back down the stairs. 

"Take prisoners for Benito," Aris reminded Grim as he eyed the helpless enemies. Grim began securing the prisoners. 

Benito and Ell clambered out of the statue room, bruised and beaten. They began reaching in their packs and belts for draughts of healing. Benito took some time to also use his Tyr-blessed magic to remove some of the damage from the crushing blows of the guardian statues. Seeing prisoners he clamped the manacles of truth on one. Aris remembered the poison wax pellets and had Grim remove them before the two mooks were roused from their magic-induced slumber. 

Aris and Ellysidell moved forward to the base of the stairs while Benito began his interrogation. Clamping the prisoners mouth with his mailed hand, the priest of Tyr, upset at taking so much damage from evil, guardian statues had no patience. He ran the the un-manacles prisoner through and began asking 'yes' and 'no' questions to the survivor. All the answers to the questions apparently lay down the hall. Benito trusted the manacles and Grim confirmed that he did not think the helpless prisoner, at their mercy was deceiving them. 

Realizing that he was still pretty banged up, Benito downed another potion of healing. Aris did the same. Nosr had done so during the brief interrogation. They were about to continue, when more cult enforcers were spied down the hall. A volley of bolts flew at the party, with Ellysidell taking a hit. Aris held the wild elf back. 

"Nosr, soften them up for us." 

The sorcerer nodded and began his incantations....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*24 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR): "And they walked on down the hall..." *

The bead of light shot from Nosr's finger and sailed above the six or so armed and armored cultists marching down the hall. An explosion rocked the hallway from where it hit behind the enemy formtion and at least one fell in a fiery heap. The rest, extremely injured but apparently suicidal, moved forward amidst bow fire from Benito and Aris. Ellysidell readied his flaming falchion to engage any that came into melee. Two dropped before they even arrived to meet Ellysidell who quickly cut down two more with one fluid motion and stepped forward with Aris to allow the rest of the party to move into the hall from the stairs. 

Seeing no openings to do his nasty business, Grim peered into one room and saw the aftermath of a lavish feast with much food--roast pork and turkey legs--strewn on the table. He crept in and hid under the table. It was just in time as an ogre came into the room from behind a set of swinging doors and began to stack dishes. Out in the hall, Aris, Benito and Ellysidell were mopping up, creating a pile of bodies in the hall. The footing was getting treacherous. Benito had knocked his prisoner unconscious and made sure he was separated from the pile. Nosr saw the open door decided to explore also. Walking in, he spied the ogre. 

The monster studdied him and fingered his hand-axe-sized meat cleaver in his belt and asked, "Are ye still hungry?" 

Nosr (and the rest of the party, except for Grim) still wore the black robes with the purple spiral. He looked at the 'cook' and simply replied with much confidence, "Yes!" Then the young bravado walked up to the table plopped himself down and grabbed himself a turkey leg. Grim silently drew his short sword but held his action waiting to see what the young sorcerer had in mind. The ogre stared, but shook his head and continued to stack empty plates, mugs and cups on the table. 

_A little help in here, please, _ sent Grim to what he perceived was the cleric of Tyr's shadow in the doorway. 

Benito strolled into the room and the ogre cook took a step back, "More of you? All you do is eat." 

"Exactly," replied Benito. 

However, as he placed his hands on his hips to emphasize confidence, a bright blue sword made itself known from beneath the folds of the black robe. The ogre cocked his head, and reached for his cleaver. Benito smiled, drew Mano and bounded onto the table, kicking neatly stacked dishes and goblets in all directions, took a slice across the arms as the ogre drew way too quickly for a normal ogre, and then struck back at the monster slicing deep into its shoulder. Benito grimaced and the ogre bellowed. Nosr shook his head and propped his feet on the table chewing on the drumstick. Grim waited also looking for that perfect strike. 

Benito then cried out, "A little help in here!" 

The ogre attacked again slicing the cleric on the leg and misseing as it swung backhand as if to carve himself a human leg to eat. The miss sent more dinner ware and a candelabra scattering across the room. Ellysidell and Aris stormed into the room and closed with the ogre, who struck at Ell when he got within its arm's length, but both the genasi and the wild elf connected. The ogre was slowing. Nosr sighed, put his food down, leaned back in his chair and sent magic missles flying under the table into the legs and abdomen of the ogre cook. Then Grim bounded from a chair onto the monster's back ripping into its spine. 
The ogre toppled to the ground. 

Nosr picked up his turkey leg, "Look there's plenty of food for all of us...[_a disapproving stare from Aris and Benito_]...that is if you all are hungry." 

Before he could backhand the sorcerer, however, Benito turned towards another door in the room. The party heard growling and barking. Grim approached and the door began to smoke.

"Watch it, little buddy," warned Ellysidell as he moved to join the halfling. 

The door exploded outward and four black hounds with fiery eyes and smoky breath bounded towards the halfling. One bit and breathed. Grim yelled. 

Aris closed and took the brunt of two more 'fire-hound' attacks. But after the initial attack, the heroes (minus Nosr who was munching on some slabs of pork) dispatched the dogs quickly. 
After taking some time to heal himself some more, Benito went back into the hall to retrieve the prisoner. Grim went to examine the barracks but saw nothing that sparked his curiosity. He saw a barred door that was stuffed with cloth. Benito got from the prisoner that bad green gas lay behind the wall. Again he asked the captured cultist, "Where are the prisoners held?" 

He dragged him into the hall and the man pointed to the next door down on the same side of the hall that the feast room was located. 

Benito voiced the sentiments of the rest of the party, "I don't like this place. Let's get the prisoners and get out." 

Aris agreed. It was long after midnight and this place was a deathtrap, "I hate underground." 

The heroes gathered themselves and went to the next door....


----------



## Rel

Bring on more story, Broc!  I'm jonesing!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

*Hmmm*

First off, I'd like to say I enjoyed reading this story hour.  It's pretty good.  However, I have a question for you, and please do not take this the wrong way.  

Why did you give Benito free healing when he was fighting against that Half-Fiend Cleric in the Inn?  This story hour was enjoyable, but the one thing that bothered me about it is I never really felt like the party was in any real danger of being destroyed or beaten.  The party mostly cuts through the opposition with amazing ease, and never seems to be in any real danger.  The few times they are hurt, they are usually only incapacitated, and the one time a PC died before the fight at the Inn was when you were running an NPC from a module.  

The main PCs (Benito, Aris and Ellysindel) especially seem to have an aura of invincibility about them.  It seems like no matter what they do, they will not perish.  I thought that you were finally going to stop pulling the punches on the fight at the Inn, but when Benito foolishly stays behind and tries to beat the Cleric by himself, instead of dying, he gets free healing.  I enjoyed the story, but I never felt like the PCs were in any real danger of being defeated and that really takes away from the enjoyment of a story hour, in my opinion.  

Still, this is just my point of view, and I can understand that you may want to keep certain PCs alive because of plot hooks and so on, so again, don't take this the wrong way.  I'm just curious as to why you ran it the way you did.  Anyway, nice story hour, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*free healin*

Thats actually a very good observation about the healing Benito recieved that allowed him to continue (foolishly  yes I do agree with you) his fight with the evil Thazar-De. Benito's sword "mano de la justicia" is an intelligent weapon imbued with the soul of now deceased brother salazar and has the abilty to cast "orders wrath" and "cure critical wounds" once per day as by an 8th level spellcaster. 

     Now as a player I knew that the sword had this ability but unfortunately Benito did not, though he was aware the sword had at least two magics that he had been unable to identify previously upon recieving the weapon. When I made the decison for Benito to stay it was because I believed it was what young and headstrong (headstrong equals stupid for all intents and purposes of this discussion ) Benito would have done. 

     I fully expected him to die at this point though I held out hope (and so did Benito) that the intelligent swords mysterious other powers perhaps might be able to aid him in his batlle with the "killer" of his young friend Milo and their new companion Einekill Lutger. The entire battle was actually pretty strange as I underwent ebbs of a sort of perverse pride (I designed the three NPC's in question for Broc to use against us, I built them as PC's with equivilant starting gold and such, Thazar was a cr 9 and the other two were cr 7's) and moments of frustration knowing that the rest of the party more than likely hated me for designing the uber villians  (a group of three almost took out a party of 7, as well as they killed two of us for just one of them). 

     Anyways that may or may not answer your question  It wasn't that Broc deals out free healin it is just that Benito's blade kicks some serious booty (+2 holy keened longsword w/ability to cure crit and orders wrath once per day each, in addition to being intelligent). Anyways thanks for readin, and I think Broc will be turning up the heat a few notches as I have been jonesing to fight a few Athachs, lol he says he's gonna give em a level or two of fighter as well so he can doll them up in full plate for us  hehe it promises to be brutal (if anyone is unfamiliar with Athachs check out the monster manual page 21, they're my fav's when I run a game, I call em party killers cause in a group of three or so they are garunteed to wax at least one or two PC's). Well anyways thats my two cents for what it's worth, though it seems more like an even dime right about now, lol.

Malachai "Benito" Rose
Hero of the Vilhon Reach

ps. I hate that company of the blue wolf thing, grrrr hehe I would prefer "the company of the blue snail" in tribute to the parties first real adventure


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *I enjoyed the story, but I never felt like the PCs were in any real danger of being defeated and that really takes away from the enjoyment of a story hour, in my opinion.
> 
> I'm just curious as to why you ran it the way you did.  Anyway, nice story hour, and keep up the good work. *




That's a fair question. Thanks for reading and being curious. I have to blame the victory on the sword (and malachai's stubborness!). Plus, I was not rolling well  for Thazar-de and after all that combat, he was low on spells and the casting time on some of the protection spells he had cast early in combat were about to run out. Benito's valiant stand, the unruly crowd, his mage's flight, the celestial dire bats, and the return of rest of the heroes in response to the cleric of Tyr's stand, made me (as the DM and as Thazar-de) turn yellow. He could have taken out Benito, but then had to deal with Aris, Ellysidell and Grim (and maybe Nosr). He decided to fly away to fight another day.  I don't like wasting good adversaries.  Most likely, he fled to Hlondeth and he may return at some time in the campaign--more powerful and with more minions!


----------



## Broccli_Head

* 24 Alturiak, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR):  The Cradle of Madness   *

The party busted through the next door searching for prisoners. Ellysidell was the first through only to be bashed by an obese and disease-ridden jailer. Puss oozed from various open sores on his face and arms and clearly he had used the steel shield that he wielded to scratch at them. He was, to put it mildly, a thoroughly unattractive man. Ellysidell struck back driving him into the room and allowing Benito, Aris and Grim through. Surrounded, the jailer did not stand a chance. He was quickly and severely cut down by heroes. Spying a corridor leading from this man's disease-ladden room, the heroes quickly regrouped and began searching the chambers. They discovered a jail cell and a larger torture chamber. In the torture chamber a half-elf was held in chains over a bed of hot coals. Grim adeptly figured out the mechanism and released the poor, tortured soul. Aris and Ellysidell tended to the former prisoner. The halfling's services were then required at the cell door. He picked the lock easily and allowed Benito to examine the room. 

Inside was human corpse (a priest of Cyric) and a gnome huddled in the corner. Frustrated that they had not found Lyza Danwick, the heroes made ready to continue exploration of the underground temple. First, they tended to their new found companions--the gnome who had a super-long, gnomish name but told the party to call him Babu, and the half-elf a ranger named Oakenbow--healing them to adequate strength and helping them to recover their equipment. The gnome had several gadgets and 'toys' that Grim tried to use, but was unable to grasp. Relunctantly, the halfling parted with these strange items, giving them back to the gnome. Once fully equipped, the party again entered the main corridor. Benito questioned the cult guard that they had taken prisioner once more asking where Danwick's daughter was being held. He, under the influence of the manacles, and thus unable to lie, pointed to the end of the hall. There lay a set of double doors on the left side of the main hallway. Benito led the prisoner to the prison cell where Babu had been held, released him there and locked the door. 

Down the main passage, Grim led the way, stealing stealthily through the doors and up a set of wide stairs to a landing. From the landing he crept into an antechamber that contained more black robes, lighter than the ones used at the disentegration gate. A female cultist entered the room to change robes, having apparently spilled wine on the one she was wearing.  Grim dispatched her and motioned for the rest of the party to follow.  They donned on these new robes and proceeded forward through another set of doors. They could hear chanting in the background as Ellysidell swung the doors open. Two guards were quickly silenced as the chanting began growing to a crescendo. The party turned the corner to see a horrific sight.  At the opposite end from where they stood, Lyza Danwick sat up on an altar, new born baby in hand. The crowd of cultists was frenzied. Next to her stood a 'man' in black armor with a horned helmet. He held some sort of statue to the baby's head and was chanting in a voice that could be heard amidst the rabble. Flanking him were two floating, decaying corpses that appeared to be some form of undead. 

The heroes planned quickly. "Nosr clear me a path. I am going for the priest," declared Benito. "Grim, get the baby." 

"Ellysidell and I will back you up, priest," assured Aris. 

"Hehehe...so will I, but from out here," added the gnome.

Nosr tossed a _fireball_ into the temple, blasting cultists from the pews. Out of the fireball and unscathed came Benito with a vengeance. 

_[DM note: Benito had his fire shield   on and wanted to come out of the fireball. Cool, huh? However, when we looked up the rule, we discovered that he had to make a Relfex save to avoid damage. He still wanted to do so (even though the DC against Nosr's fireball was 19). He made it and I gave him a hero point!]_

One of the undead had come to meet him and was half-torched by the arcane explosion. Benito finished it off. He forced the other undead to the corner. Grim, true to form, the master of stealth and acrobatics ran in Benito's wake leaping onto the altar and stealing the babe from the arms of its mother. Wrapping the baby in the folds of his cloak, he rolled and ducked the blow of the Danwick's daughter and ignored her screams. The helmeted man saw Aris and Ellysidell bearing down upon him and used his divine magic to stop the barbarian. Babu fired a crossbow bolt from one of his gadgets, but curiously, this bolt had a copper wire attached to it. It struck the evil priest in the shoulder and sparks of electricity flew. 

Babu shouted with glee. Nosr blasted the turned undead with his own magic and began to close to the altar. As Benito closed upon the priest he sent _Order's Wrath_ streaming from _Mano_, destroying the last of the undead and clearly hurting the dark priest. Cultists were screaming and rushing past he and Babu looking for an exit out. 

The priest, seeing his defeat, decided to retreat behind a curtain. Aris and Benito followed  and sliced into him with sword and scimitar. Seeing no avenue for escape, the priest of the Dark God cried out "Tharizdun will not be thwarted!" and smashed the statue that he held sending waves of chaos at the heroes. Benito felt the pain but resisted the brunt of the effect. Aris shook most of the wave off and was the first to notice the cracks forming on the walls of the temple as he gutted the evil cleric. 

Benito tore the curtain free, which had caught on fire after another of Babu's toys had lobbed alchemist's fire at it. Grim nodded that he had the baby secure. Lyza Danwick was screaming hysterically. Bentio clocked her on the head and saw that chunks of rocks were falling from the temple's ceiling. Aris grabbed Ellysidell.

"Retreat! This way, that priest was trying to escape." 

Fortunately, Grim was on top of his game and found a secret door and passage that led to what looked like the dark priest's quarters. They could not stop as they heard the rumblings of the temple complex collapsing around them. The heroes ran into the hallway and it was everyone for himself. Babu and Nosr were the worse for wear as both were caught lagging behind. Babu was struck hard with falling rock but managed to stagger out the gate and up the stairs into the ruined keep. Nosr became pinned with the falling debris but blasted his way out with _spellfire_. Bloodied and dust-covered he finally joined the heroes as they escaped to the ruined keep seeing it collapse in the darkness to produce a huge billowing cloud of dust. Then all was silent. The baby began to cry. Grim rocked the baby to sleep as the heroes made their way to the rendezvous point where Danwick and Variak waited with the horses. They were met about half-way. 

"We heard the rumblings and saw the cloud of dust, so we decided to come check it out," explained Variak. 

"We rescued your daughter and you have a grandson!" proclaimed Benito. "I am sorry sir, but it turns out that she was a cultist of some Dark God and was trying to kill you and extort some money. We will turn her over to the authorities in Alaghon."

"Do with her what you will," said Lord Danwick with resignation. 

"And what about the baby," Grim asked offering Danwick his grandson. 

Lord Danwick shied away. "I do not want that illgetimate son. As far as I know it does not exist. It is a disgrace."

"'It' is a he!" retorted Grim pulling the baby back.     

"You are a hard man, Danwick," added Benito. 

No one spoke on the trip back to Alaghon.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*onto Westgate*

*25-29 Alturiak , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: Setting Sail for Adventure *

For the next several days, The Company of the Blue Wolf (according to Cormyran registry) prepared to depart for the Lake of Dragons via the ship, _Wave of Destiny_ that Aris had commissioned. Alberia and Benito screened the crew. First they would stop at Westgate to drop Aif at the *Abbey of the Blinding Truth*, the new temple to Tyr located in Faerun's Sin City. Next they would sail across the lake to Suzail, and then travel overland across Cormyr, over mountains and across plains to their eventual destination: Evereska. _ Mourn would be found!_

Since Lord Danwick wanted nothing to do with the child the heroes--well, Benito--wanted to leave him in the care of the Temple of Justice.  He felt that history was repeating itself. Aris, however, had other ideas and in a private conversation with Brother Gippetto conviced the cleric that the child would be safer in Ilighon, protected by the Emerald Enclave. Gippeto saw the rationale and agreed. The innocent would be safe.   The half-elven ranger, Oakenbow, that had been rescued from the underground temple to Tharizdun decided to stay in Turmish. In agreement with Aris, he would check in from time to time at the inn. The Great Axe itself would be under the watchful eye of the druids of Ilighon. Already landscaping at the inn compound was rivalling every noble villa in the Jewel of Turmish.  By the 29th of Alturiak, with a favorable wind the _Wave_ was ready to set sail. On board came Aris, Benito, Ellysidell, Grim, Variak, Babu, and Alberia, and Aif/Kith.  The ship was crewed by 20 fine sailors all hailing from in and around Alaghon and captained by Jamison Firth, a Cormyran-born traveller, with letters of recommendation from the consulate of Cormyr in Alaghon.  Aris had invested in glassware and grains to export to Westgate and Suzail and had put out a call for high passage to the Lake of Dragons in the more reputable inns in the city. 

As the crew were making final preparations and loading the last bits of cargo, three would-be-passangers approach the gangplank. Variak, on lookout points them out to Aris and Benito who stroll down the ramp to meet them....

Their red cloaks billowed in the breeze. All three were human men and wore ornate black-laquered armor. Two were tall barbarian types with greatswords scabbarded across their backs. The third led the way, a jewel-hilted longsword at his side. The leader bowed, "I seek passage to Westgate for myself and three companions, and would be honored to sail with the heroes that stopped the Zhentarim invasion of Alaghon. Any enemy of the Zhentarim is a friend of mine."

Aris was flattered at first, but Benito was cautious. He touched Salazar and called upon the will of Tyr to sense evil in these men.  Variak folded his arms at the ship's rail and stared at one of the barbarians. The tall warrior stared back and grinned wryly. Variak thought he saw him mouth the words, "You're dead meat..."

Benito determined that all three were evil and that the leader was about as evil as he was good. It made his stomach a little queasy. He diplomatically apologized to the leader and took Aris aside, conveying his misgivings.  Aris agreed and claimed that he had taken on extra cargo and thus the rooms dedicated to passengers were now going to accomadate sailors. 

The armored man looked at Aris with disappointment. "Are you sure you do not have room? We would really enjoy the company of you and your companions." He paused for a bit not seeing Aris or Benito changing their minds and then spoke again with more persuasion to Aris, "I think I should accompany you on your journey. That way we could discuss tactics to better defeat our common enemy." 

Aris replied, "That sounds like a good idead!" with much enthusiasm. 

Alarm bells went off in Benito's head and he took Aris aside again. Variak and one of the barbarians still stared at each other.  Ell, Alberia and Babu joined him at the rail.  Benito took Aris aside again and convinced him (after magical confirmation) that he was under a spell. Aris did not believe him at first but his trust for Benito won out. He allowed the cleric of Tyr to speak for him as he excused  himself and walked away, back up the gangplank.  The Holy Justice of Tyr with impeccable diplomacy, smoothed things over well. The almost passenger smiled and bowed congenially to Benito.

"Alas, I was hoping we could become good friends. May the Dark Sun not bring wrath upon you for dismissing his servants."

Benito forced a smile back while in his mind he screamed _Cyricists!_ and imagined plunging _Mano_ into this evil man's gut.  The barbarian bodyguards laughed and the trio turned and walked away. Benito watched them as they travelled down the docks to the next berthing and said a prayer to Tyr that all the captains on the wharf this night would be wise and deny them passage. 
======
The _Wave of Destiny_ set sail soon after.  No one saw the floating body of a fellow crewman drifting lazily under the dock as the cog pulled away or the harried expression of one of the sailors as he tried to figure out what he was supposed to be doing, as if he had forgotten all he salty knowledge.....

*Next time: A blast from the past!*


----------



## Rel

Sweet!

I must commend the restraint of the party.  Even though my players are quick to negotiate (at least compared to some I've played with), I think they would have piled on those guys as soon as it appeared they had cast magic on Aris.

I can't wait to see what havoc the imposter wreaks at sea.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Future events...*

The main reasons Benito did not try and slay the foul priest of Cyrric was mainly that when they were talking it was just Benito and Aris standing there with Variak a little ways back at the bow of the ship, the others were below decks and such. The second is they had broken no laws, that is except the spell on Aris but Benito was happy to see them on their way so that the party would no longer be delayed in it's quest for Mourn (Benito wanted to try and find a portal to Evereska for expediencies sake but Aris and the others vetoed the idea). As for the blood thirsty hordes out there who love a high body count  I know I do, lol, you will not be disappointed as one of the founding members of the party meets a gruesome fate... who will it be ? Benito, Aris, Nosr, Ellysidell ??? only future posts from Broc will tell, but lets just say Westgate is a "meat grinder" hehe. Well till the next post


----------



## Broccli_Head

*onto Westgate...*

*29 Altuirak to 6 Ches,1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: "Blasted Assassin!" *

The next few days were uneventful as the _Wave of Destiny_ rode up the coast of Turmish in the Sea of Fallen Stars. A southerly wind bolstered her sails and the ship made good time. Aris spent most of the time on the prow of the ship taking in the wind and sea with arms folded and cloak billowing behind him. He stared northwest towards what he perceived was the direction of Evereska. _Mourn, I hope you are still alive. We're coming for you..._ 

Martial arts practice also became a routine on deck. As the rest of the party practiced with weapons, they  noticed that Aris instead worked on alot of punches and kicks as well as performing fighting routines with his scimitar and hand axe. It also looked like he was dancing slowly at times.  Aif and Benito talked much as well. Benito tried to alleviate his fears, but in confidence with Aris also present Aif talked about how much he feared going back. He would perform Tyr's will to the best of his ability, but talk of someone called the Duchess made the doppleganger shudder involuntarily. _"There is an evil in Westgate that does not sleep...." _ he would whisper ominously. Aris definitely did not want to tary long in the city. He felt that anything that would put that much fear into a d'ganger, formerly a hardened assassin,  was not good.  He also warned Grim not to do anything that would risk notice of the Night Masks in their home turf. 

About day four, Nosr saw a familiar coastline...."Boss, can we stop in Starmantle? I want to look up some old friends," he tried to smile innocently.

Aris rolled his eyes and shook his head. "Little brother, aren't you beyond revenge? We don't need to be embroiled in a situation that gets us side-tracked from our purpose. I know it's my fault, but we have wasted so much time already. We don't need to waste any more." 

Nosr pouted and started to go below. Aris climbed to the forecastle to consult with the captain. Alberia, Aif, and Benito hung on the maindeck. Ellysidell and Variak polished weapons on the sterncastle. Grim hid in the crow's nest on the mainmast. It was the closest thing to a tree on this floating log. Aris took in the breeze and smelled the salt air. He felt in his element. _Two more days or less to Westgate and then onto Suzail. Hmmm, smells like rain, but there's not a cloud in the sky._

Instinctively Aris leaped from the forecastle just as a two-pronged _lightning bolt _ slammed into Captain Firth and the space he had just occupied!  Grim started shouting excitedly as he pointed out towards the front of the cog. Benito activated his _cape of flying_ and flew to just below the crow's nest to get a better view.  He saw a humanoid figure about 80ft in front of the boat flying in the air. Before, the cleric of Tyr could act, however he and the captain and Aris below him were englufed in a storm of ice. Aris cried out, "To Arms! To Arms!" as a stream of arcane missles tore into him. He pulled out a vial of healing elixir and took cover behind the rail.

Variak and Ellysidell grabbed their bows and ran to the front of the boat. The crew began scrambling. Alberia began climbing the rigging to attempt to join Grim at or near the lookout post. Grim, relieved that the _[color=sky blue] ice storm_[/color] had just missed him, fired a bolt at the figure that sailed wide. Benito flew out to the adversary and ripped into a human in gray robes with his holy sword. The mage screamed and dove into the water. Ell's keen eyesight spotted him swimming near the surface and he and Variak shot in the general vicinity, not knowing if they hit or not.  However, their marksmanship gave Benito, the flying priest, a good idea of where the mage was 'hiding'. He dove into the sea after him.  Slashing blindly with _Mano_ Benito connected several times and felt the foe stop thrashing or trying to escape. 
He pulled him out from the water and flew back to the boat. Grim and Alberia had climbed down to main deck by then. The halfling recognized the mage.

"It is the mage who attacked us with Thazar-de!"

The rest of the party looked around at the sky cautiously for the half-fiend. Seeing no immediate attack, Benito interrogated the corpse with his divine abilities. The mage's name was Mankalla. He was trying to kill the inn's owner. He was acting alone. 

"Blasted assassin!" yelled Aris as this information was revealed. "Cut him up and throw the parts over as shark bait."

The rest of the party and crew hesitated, but Grim grinned and as he began to hack away, he pocketed some choice items....

The bloody mess was soon heaved over the side and the deck cleaned. The next two days were uneventful much to the relief of the heroes. Soon they spotted the city of Westgate with its sooty haze from the nearby industry.  Even in the early morning light, a shadow seemed to linger on the city. As _Wave of Destiny_ entered the harbor, the walls extending like a shark's maw ready to engulf its prey, a pilot's boat came to meet them.  Aris welcomed the pilot on board and gave him a little extra money as he took Captain Firth's position at the wheel and guided the boat past fishing trawlers and smaller vessels leaving the harbor at high tide. 

"Dock us somewhere where we can get out quickly if we need to."

The pilot smiled knowingly, having heard that request many times here in Westgate. He took the money and led the _Wave_ to its mooring point.


----------



## Lazybones

Looks like your party is a real combat-machine!  I enjoyed reading your implementation of the Dungeon adventures--I just re-subscribed recently after about a four-year hiatus, and it's interesting to see the adventures played through in this and other story hours on the board.  I'm interested on how you plan on implementing Tharizdun in your FR campaign, since he's not a native Faerunian god.  Maybe a little elemental evil in the future?

Have fun and game on!

Fellow Realms-wanderer,
Lazybones


----------



## Rel

I love combats aboard ships.  I doubt I'll be able to work one into my current campaign but they are always fun.

Also, I like the colored spell names!  That is cool.  I would consider doing that for my Story Hour but those characters cast a BUNCH of spells.  I'd spend so much time getting the coding right that it might take me forever to get the writeups done.  I'll consider it though.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*6 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons:  Westgate*

Benito Moltos, Holy Justice of Tyr stepped from the gangplank onto the docks. Next to him walked Aif/Kith, the doppelganger. Behind them came Alberia Dorthansdotter, Varrik of Raven's Bluff, and Babu the Artificer _(carrying one of his toys--a  flamethrower!)_. The cleric from Alaghon stared at the city the loomed before him. The day was overcast and damp and a bit chilly. A cool wind from the harbor whipped more spray onto the docks. Aris had told him to deposit Aif at the temple and hurry back. He did not want to stay long in Westgate. From all the stories Grim had heard, even the bold halfling did not want to set foot on shore unless he had to. Already sailors were helping dockworkers to unload the crates of cargo that Aris had purchased to trade here in Westgate and Suzail. The genasi directed the operation with the help of a native merchant broker. He glanced down at the party and reminded them once again to make haste. Aris wanted to leave tommorrow. He looked quickly skyward and reached for the hilt of his scimitar as a shadow crept across the deck. _By Mileikki, I am jumpy today!_. 

He relaxed the grip on his sword as he saw Squatto, Nosr's hawk familiar circling lazily over the cog. _ Just need to relax..._
=============
Benito's soliettes squelched in the muddy streets as he led the group from the docks to where Aris's broker had directed them. The city, even at this early hour was crowded. Varrik allowed Babu to ride on his shoulders so the gnome could get a better view. They pressed through the throng towards one of the main thoroughfares, bodies of both adults and children pressing against them. "Hey! Let go of me!" he heard from behind him. He turned and saw Alberia holding a young girl by the arm.  Benito smacked his forhead and checked his belt pouch..._gone!_. 

"We've been robbed!" he exclaimed. "Girl, where is our money?"

She stuck her tongue out at him and Benito began expounding on how the holy justices would make her talk,  scaring the girl. 

"I have lost over a thousand gold pieces!" Varrik angrily added.   

"Gentlemen, what are you going to do? Beat the information out of her? Slap those manacles on her?" Alberia shook her head, "Men...." Turning to the little thief, she said, "Girl you _are_ going with us to the abbey, but I a sure they will be more kind to you. It seems that Tyr is giving you a second chance at life to better your station." 

The paladin smiled and held on to the struggling girl. 

"Hey!" pointed Babu, "There's a parade! I love parades!" 

The rest of the heroes looked at him strangely, but followed his gaze. They could see and feel the crowd surging forward towards the main street. They heard a chant that the mob kept  repeating, 

"*Scourge!Scourge!Scourge!*"

The rabble was starting to get a little wild. Varrik and Benito flanked Alberia and at Babu's insistence to get a better view, muscled their way through the crowd. There they saw a caged and leather-masked barbarian being carted by along the street. Asking a few questions, they saw that this 'parade' was exhibiting the most popular gladiator, _ The Scourge in the Colosseum run by the House of the Quivering Thumb_ . The gladiator shook the bars of the cage and screamed at the crowd. A tatooed man stood next to the driver of the wagon and acted as a cheerleader to get the crowd yelling. Warrior types flanked the cart and others handed out flyers announcing Scourge's next match,  this very evening. Benito folded his arms and shook his head, "What barbaric practices this city has!" 

_Then The Scourge passed by the heroes and stopped rattling the cage. He paused and stared seemingly at Alberia. She took a step back, put her hand on Benito's shoulder for support and had to re-grip the street urchin. Time seemed to slow. Benito took things in. Scourge was an older, scarred man. The tatooed man on the cart fingered his hand. Then the cart passed by them and Alberia was pushing her way away from the spectacle._

"We should go! It'll be fun!" Babu exclaimed.

"Alberia, what...what happened?" Benito called after her.

"Nothing...nothing. I don't want to talk about it. Let's just get to the Abbey of the Blinding Truth." 

She continued to move through the people with as much haste as possible dragging a protesting little girl behind her....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*It's been so long....*

*6 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Abbey of the Blinding Truth*

_[*DM note: Descriptions of the Abbey are taken from Magic of Faerun and are italicized in the text.]_

Their destination towered above the surrounding structures 50ft above the cobbled street looking more like a fortress than a temple. Even in the grayness, the white-washed walls fo the abbey gleamed, marking the Temple of Tyr in Westgate for all to see and maybe as a snub to the evil that according to Aif, pervaded the very stones of the port city. 

_Twin doors of forged iron, set into either side of the gatehouse's thick walls*_ met the party. The symbol of Tyr--a set of scales in front of a hammer--emblazoned in gold upon the doors confirmed that the heroes were in the right place. 

"I, Benito Moltos, holy justice of Tyr from the Temple of Justice in Alaghon, seeks audience with High Lord Abbot Grigor Khazar. I come bearing gifts from High Lord Abbot Denton Crimsgard."

The party waited. Variak and Babu figeted as they craned their necks towards the battlements and eyed the arrow slits. Aif was nervous. Alberia looked at the stones of the cobbled street, already introspective and Benito adjusted his tabard and robes to present himself as sharp as possible to these fellow Tyrites. _No one would call us Turmish slackers,_ he thought. 

Finally, the doors opened. A faint _boom_, perhaps a release of magic could be heard as six guards exited the gatehouse. The heroes could see a hall, murder holes on the ceiling, that led to an inner courtyard and more impressive structures beyond.  An acolyte followed the guards who flanked the party. 

"Welcome, Benito Moltos of Alaghon. We have been expecting  you."

With confidence and Aif slightly behind him, Benito led the way into the gatehouse. Aif screamed in pain and began to writhe on the floor as the party passed through. The guards drew weapons and stood poised for treachery. 

"No, no! He is with me. I vouch for him!" yelled Benito helping his doppleganger convert from the floor. 

The acolyte waved the guards off and the rest of the party, except for Alberia, stood confused and became a bit more nervous. They stepped quickly into the courtyard. 

"I-I am fine. Just a reminder of what I used to be, I guess." Aif assured Benito as the pain subsided. 

An acolyte went to fetch the high abbot and Benito watched him as he walked quickly, not to the cathedral or to a building that looked like barracks, but to a group of shirtless warriors practicing hand-to-hand combat. The acolyte approched the man leading the practice and led him back to the group.  As Benito saw the well-muscled older man approach, he felt suddenly over-dressed.  The man extended his hand.

"Grigor Khazar," he said as he clasped Benito and then each party member's hand. "Welcome to the Abbey of the Blinding Truth," he gestured at the courtyard and the impressive buildings that lay within. "I realize that you have pressing business. Tomas will escort you to a meeting room in the cathedral, while I freshen up." 

"Will there be refreshments?" asked Babu

Benito glared at him, but Grigor smiled gesturing for the acolyte that had initially greeted the party to lead them towards the cathedral. _Dark granite walls of this imposing edifice loomed 100ft above the courtyard....A detailed bas-relief sandstone carving encircles the mighty oak-and-iron doors. The carving depicts the cautionary tale of a rich merchant, who becomes a member of a city's ruling council and believes himself to be secure in his wealth a power. But he then incurs the wrath of the Just God after accepting bribes to looke the other way while thieves rob and burn a family's home. The merchant's corruption is exposed and he is first judged and then executed by his fellow councilors.*_ Babu gulped as they passed through the doors into the catheral itself. The acolyte Tomas led them up a flight of spiral stairs into a meeting room. Cakes and other pastries had been placed on a large oaken table in the room's center. 

The party waited again. Babu made the most of the wait by tearing into the refreshments. Variak ate sparingly. Benito, Aif  and Alberia went over the events of the parade.  The paladin and cleric shared their suspicions that the Scourge was Dorthan Lhal. Alberia did not want to belive it, but had that gut feeling. She detached herself and stared out a stained-glass window. Aif openly admonished himself by not using his ability to read minds to see if the gladiator indeed was Alberia's father. Benito consoled the reformed Night Mask. How would he have known to do so? It showed that he had changed by fighting against his instincts to read thoughts automatically. 

Grigor joined them at length and he and Benito talked together about Aif and his prospective role as a double-agent for the temple. Benito shared about the doppleganger's conversion with confidence seemingly satisfying the Abbot. Grigor attempted to recruit  Benito to help with the situation in Westgate as well. The cleric was tempted but refused. Benito also shared his belief that the Scourge as Dorthan Lhal. 

Grigor recognized the name and was pleased to know that Alberia was the famous paladin's daughter. He called her over to partake in the discusision.  As Benito conveyed that he wanted to confirm his supsicions, Grigor advised caution. The Quivering Thumb were alot more than they seemed and as of yet, mainly because of the concentration against the Night Masks, not alot of information had been gathered about them.  The abbot would not allow Aif to go on  any information gathering expedition. He needed to be briefed and protected for the moment. 

Then the conversation turned to the party. Benito shared willingly and openly as much as he could about the Heroes. Grigor asked what kind of man was Aris. Could he be trusted? As the conversation continued Grigor spoke out loud, "After all these years, Denton still holds a grudge." when Benito talked about his High Abbot's dismissial of Dorthan and cold treatment of Alberia. 
Apparently, Grigor Khazar knew something about the relationship between Denton, Dorthan, Aris's parents....Did he know about Benito's father and mother? Benito was afraid to ask and he had another question that burned in his mind and needed to be answered....was the Scourge really Dorthan? 

Benito and the rest of the party made the decision to return to boat, brief Aris and get to the bottom of their new mystery.  Taking their leave respectfully and with his blessing, Benito, Babu, Variak, and Alberia left the abbey. The mist was lifting, but it was still damp and the party felt the cold wind bear down upon them as they left the bastion of Tyr and headed for the docks


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Yes...well....*

* 6 Ches (afternoon), 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons:  Things go south in Westgate*

Upon returning to the _Wave of Destiny _ Benito informed Aris on what they had seen. The genasi cursed his luck, realizing at once that perhaps their brief stay in Westgate would not be so brief.  He was just as curious, however, and agreed to Benito's idea to do some information gathering. The instructions were specific: _Gather information that confirms the Scourge is Dorthan, but *DO NOT* extract_. _That needs to be planned better,_ thought Aris. 

 Benito requested a personnel change, and he and Grim put their heads together to formulate a plan to visit the Scourge. Nosr was to be a noble fop requesting an audience with his favorite gladiator. Benito was to be  his spokesperson. Grim and Ellysidell, his wild and exotic bodyguards. Babu would tag along as a fellow eccentric--a part in which he would have no trouble acting. Variak had had enough of the city and wanted to stay with Aris overseeing the loading and unloading of cargo. Alberia was strongly encouraged to not go on the recon mission. Aris did not want anyone to jump into a rescue prematurely. Hurt by the implication that she would not be able to control herself, Alberia stormed off towards the ship's prow to be alone in her  "contemplations". 

After Nosr had his hawk familiar Squatto fly over the Quivering Thumb compound and return, did the entourage of Lord Byron of Starmantle proceed to the Colisseum of the Quivering Thumb. Nosr left his hawk on the boat. The heroes took in the structure. It was an impressive arena located just outside the city gates with and avenue cleared around the buildings that made up the Quivering Thumb's compound. A chain also blocked a direct approach  and a small kiosk guarded the only entrance which lay some 50 ft from the walls of the arena. And the place was guarded. The kiosk was attended by man in black pantaloons and a loose sleevless dark purple--_possilbly silk_, noted Nosr--shirt. His arms were heavily tatooed. With him were  five mercenary types armed with crossbows and armored in black and silver banded mail.  Ellysidell always looking up noted archers on the top of the Colisseum itself. Benito and the others stopped and gulped collectively when what they thought were two statues guarding the entrance to the arena turned out to be real. They were three-armed giants with giant metal-shod morning stars and armored also in black and silver banded mail. They wore basinet half-helms that covered their eyes but allowed their tusks to protrude from their giant mouths. A plume of dark purple whipped in the wind from the tops of their helms.....

"My master wishes to meet The Scourge, " announced Benito to the Attendant. "He will pay well. 1000 gold pieces!"

The tatooed man raised an eyebrow, but seemingly was impressed with the bravado of the group. 

"I will consult my master and give you an answer. It is an odd request, but not without precedent. How do you know of the Scourge?"

"We have followed his exploits for the last several months. My master Lord Byron has heard of him even from Starmantle. We know he fights tonight. We wish to see him before. Who knows if he might live or die in the arena."

[_DM note: something that I forgot to mention during the meeting with Grigor is that Benito questioned the High Abbot about the Scourge and how long he had been in Westgate...It coincided in the heroes' minds with when Dorthan had disappeared...._]

"Please wait here, then." 

The Attendant rushed away between the two giants and into the Colisseum. The kiosk guards closed in and remained vigilant, but did not raise their crossbows. The heroes waited, watched the crowd that milled in the area, and actually they _were_ minding their own business when a black cloaked sun elf crossed their path screaming and inscensed, and pointing the finger at Grim. 

"How dare such N'Tel'Quessir scum wear a cloak of the People! Remove that cloak!"

[_DM note: Grim owns a cloak of elvenkind_]

The party was shocked. Nosr repsonded first. 

"Do not talk to my bodyguard in that manner, sir elf."

"Do not address me, half-breed. Know your place and know your betters. I hold you responsible for the insult to the People. And you," pointing to Ellysidell, "even though you are a barbarian, how could you cavort with such as these!"

Benito shook himself from the surprise of this random meeting. Babu fired the pilot light on his flamethrower...

"If you know what is good for you, sir elf, you will turn around and go away. My master does not trifle himself with uncouth rogues who insult _their_ betters!."

There was a brief stare down as Ell now drew his flaming falchion.  Benito put his had on the hilt of _Mano_. The Quivering Thumb guards stepped back and raised their crossbows. One put a steel whistle in his mouth. 

"Fools!" 

The sun elf smiled very smugly and turned his back on the party with a flourish, walking back into the crowded avenue.  A hawk flew overhead. Benito shook his  head at the oddity of the event and looked at his companions. The hair on the back of his neck stood up and he turned towards Babu who laughed mischieviously, pointed his flamethrower at Nosr, and before Benito could warn the sorcerer, let out a gout of flame. Nosr screamed in surprise and more than a little pain.  

"What's going on!?" yelled the burning mage.

Grim darted out into the crowd, suspicious of the elf in black, but the racist was nowhere to be found. He ran back to the group where he saw Benito and Ellysidell trying to subdue the cackling gnome.

"What has gotten into you, crazy gnome?!" yelled Benito as he smote the little guy with the hilt of his longsword. 

Nosr, furious, unleashed _magic missles_ on Babu. Ell, not wanting to burn the little guy, drew his dwarven waraxe to bludgeon Babu with the flat of the blade.  Meanwhile, the guards had dropped back and the three-armed giants had quickly moved forward holding out their morning stars and waving them slowly, but menacingly at the edge of the chain. Babu torched Benito and laughed some more. Ell took a glance at the giants and clutched his axe..._What if....._

Benito saw the half-crazed look in the wild elf's eyes and shouted, "Ellysidell! NO!"

The wild elf shook his head and shuddered, "There is foul magic about!" 

Grim smacked the gnome hard and Benito restrained Nosr from doing any more real damage to Babu. Ell downed the gnome as he began to turn his weapon towards the guards! _Whew!_ thought the elf.

He looked at Benito as they both saw that the Colisseum grounds were going crazy. The saw large hairy humanoids running towards the chain barrier. "Talk us out of this one, priest! Please!"

Grim crouched as low as he could to escape just in case things got worse. The giants held their ground but continued to threaten. 

Benito spied the Attendant and cried out to him, "My apologies!" and not knowing exactly what happened, "I do not know what came over our companion. He has been restrained. No harm done. See?" motioning to the group most of whom were a littel singed if not burned.  

He offered the Quivering Thumb representative 500 more gold. The Attendant looked at them and shook his head.

"I accept your gold, but return when things cool off. There is a tavern, the Parched Patrician just inside the city walls. Rest there and come back in one hour." 

The heroes where crestfallen, but saw that the situation was bad.  At least there was still hope. 

"Thank you. You are too kind, good sir," was all Benito could say as he led the party away (with Ellysidell carrying the unconscious Babu) from the colisseum. 

Grim muttered under his breath while he searched everywhere for pursuit, _I got a bad feeling about  this...._


----------



## Malachai_rose

*crazy gnomes*

and it all starts here folks, lol no more happy fun times for the heroes  And just let me comment that an insane gnomish artificer with a tweaked out flamethrower and almost 60 hitpoints is no fun at all to try and beat down, lol, well not much anyways  

Possible names for the next post...

_______________________________________________

Whadda ya mean he was a nightmask ?!?

I take how much con damage ?!?

NO !!! Not Squatto !!!

Wow... That had to hurt.

Okay, Everyone make a will save...

_______________________________________________


these will be much funnier once Broc has the next post up I promise


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Ho...humm...*

*6 Ches (afternoon), 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons:  Death in Westgate*

The Heroes staggered, tired and frustrated into the Parched Patrician, a few blocks from the gate that led from the city into the Colisseum 'district'.  

_[DM note: If you FR fans have a map of Westgate, I placed the Colisseum and complex of the Quivering Thumb in what was formerly the shantytown area southwest of the city. The Abbey of the Blinding Truth is one block south of the Temple to Mask along what is called 'Temple Row'. The abbey is on the Northside and the arena is on the southside of the city, a good ways from each other.]_

Once inside, they ordered a round of drinks and Benito began the considerable task of reviving and healing Babu. Meanwhile, Nosr had summoned Squatto from the _Wave of Destiny_, and was with Benito's added comments, writing Aris about what had happened. Unfortunately, Aris, Variak and Alberia attending to their own duties did not notice that the hawk had left. 

"If Aris had  been with us, things would not have turned sour," Benito muttered to himself, feeling the pressure of taking a leadership role. _I prefer being the hand of Tyr, not  the voice..._. 

Babu explained, after regaining consciousness and coming to his senses that he had felt that he was back in his village surrounded by orcs. "What a horrible, nightmare. Did I hurt anyone?"

Nosr glared at the gnome, but went back to writing the message. He also grew wings, underneath his cloak with his spell to _alter self_ just in case a quick exit was needed. Quickly finishing the missive to Aris, he dispatched Squatto and took a long draught of ale. It alleviated his pain somewhat, but out of pride he refused more healing from the cleric of Tyr. 

Ellysidell stood near the party's table and watched the back stair  that led to meeting rooms while Grim slunk into the shadows by the door.  

"Well, we have an hour before we go back to the Quivering Thumb.  Do we make the appointment or go back to the abbey?"

"Benito, I think we should return to the ship and leave this city," suggested the wild elf. 

"Back to Aris," added Nosr. 

"This place is no fun anymore, but I don't want to go back out there. It's dangerous for little guys like me. I say we hang out  here for a while and then get out of town. What do you think?"

"I think that you talk to much, munchkin." Nosr responded icily. 

Before the gnome could respond, taken aback and hurt by the sorcerer's crack, those at the table saw Nosr turn pale and almost faint.

"Squatto!" he yelled and rushed for the door.

"What? Wait! Nosr...Grim!" Benito sputtered as the young mage tore towards the exit. 

Grim intervened, grabbing at Nosr to stop him, but somehow got caught and almost tangled in the folds of Nosr's _cloak of charisma_. 

"Hold it for me..." Nosr said slowly and softly as he unclasped the cloak and took to the air, wings unfolding.

"Look mama, an angel!" said a young passerby. 

Grim looked up catching the cloak as it floated down towards him, and saw Nosr lit by ray of sunlight as he began to fly.  Time seemed to slow and the halfling saw his companion's arms fly back and his back arch. He heard the sorcerer's scream echo across the street. A bolt protruded from his back. Benito, the first to act, pushed past the halfling activating his _cape of flying_ to try to catch Nosr. As he reached out to the falling form of the mage, the body fell through his arms to splash with a resounding _thunk!_ on the muddy street. 

"Noooooooo!" Benito cried and drew _Mano de la Justicia_ looking for the assassins!

Movement drew him to the roof of the tavern and he saw cloaked and huddled figures. He flew towards them.  Back in the tavern, Ellysidell wanted to join his companions quicker but was delayed by a protesting Babu. The elf, not feeling patient, picked up the gnome and carried him outside. Grim pointed at Nosr's fallen body and sent his elf friend a message as he began to scamper up the wall to join Benito on the roof, tucking Nosr's cloak into his belt. 

_Nosr's gone! Watch your back, my friend._

Ell strove towards the body, yelling at the forming crowd to step away or suffer bodily harm. Dangling a kicking and screaming gnome in one hand he reached down and picked up the body of his fallen comrade-in-arms. The bolt had pierced the mage all the way through so that point barely protruded from his chest. The wound also looked foul to the wild elf, and Nosr's breaths were ragged. In that span of a few seconds, Grim's prediction became accurate. Blood welled from the mage's mouth, his eyes rolled back and fluttered and his tongue lolled from his mouth, blood-spittle running from it, staining Ell's arms and shoulder.

"Mama, the angel's dead....," a young girl began crying.

"Damnation!" swore Ellysidell. He looked to the roof were he saw Benito's holy sword flash and blood spray....then he could not move! A lone tear escaped from his eye. _Am I to die this day, also? Grim!_

...But the halfling was too far away and busy dodging a bolt as he propped himself on the ledge of the roof.  Benito made short work of two dark-clad assassins who had attempted to flank him. Grim spotted another trying to hide on the doorshed. That one jumped quickly down and the halfling saw another assassin run across the roof. He also saw Benito in _high-speed_ mode and decided that the matter was well in hand. Intinct made him glance below where he saw Ellysidell frozen with the gnome Babu screaming to be let go. _Not good! Tymora, please protect us!_ he prayed as he lept from the roof and hit the mud-splattered street rolling.  Babu had torn himself free and looked to see the halfling with drawn sword charge him. Confusion set in, _He's not my friend! I need to find my other friends._

"No, no get away, you crazy halfling!Don't hurt me!"

"Calm yourself, you fool!" cried Grim attempting to restrain the gnome. 

Again his strength failed him as Babu, also covered with mud, slipped free from his grasp and sprinted into the crowd screaming nonsense about finding his new friends. Grim thought it was funny....too funny he realized too late as he began to roll in the mud laughing uncontrollably. 

On the roof, Benito was in a fury and took out the next adversary and charged the other who was attempting to escape, ripping through the enemy with the Hand of Justice as if he were harvesting wheat.  As he downed his last enemy, he looked around and saw a circling hawk that was not Squatto and looked kind of out of place. The hawk spotted him and took off. Benito flew after the bird, using the magic of his cape and boots to catch up to the flying creature.  With a mighty swing of _Mano_, the hawk exploded in a burst of feathers.

Grim tried to focus through tears. He was laughing so hard that it hurt and he felt utterly helpless. He tried to grope for his weapon, but it was just too hard and too funny a prospect. Through his hazy vision he saw the gold elf that had insulted him earlier melt from the crowd and approach him and the frozen Ellysidell. Without a word, the elf ripped the elven cloak from Grim and dropped a note. He then went to Ellysidell and smiled, drawing a dagger, "Remember," he said coldly as he sliced the barbarian's throat, but not too deep to kill him. Deep enough to make Ellysidell wince if he could and realize that he was at the elf's mercy. He felt the blood trickle down his throat. The rage boiled inside the wild elf, but he was helpless. Grim continued to laugh like a maniac as the gold elf retreated into the crowd and the shadows. Somewhere, unseen by the rest of the party, the gold elf staggered and almost vomited. He looked to the sky, recovered quickly and melted once again into the shadows.

Benito satisfied that justice had been served flew back down to the scene of Nosr's demise. The crowd was still there but keeping its distance. He found Grim sitting at Ellysidell's feet, with both weapon's drawn. Grim was not happy. He stood as the cleric flew down to meet him. 

Out loud, the halfling said, "Nosr's dead. Babu ran away. Ell was almost dead. The elf that _you_ insulted stole my cloak. "

He handed Benito the message which said simply : 
_* You have crossed the Night Masks. We have been merciful. Leave Westgate*_

As if on cue, Ellysidell collapsed in the mud.  He rubbed his neck right away and vomited. When Benito, confused at the situation tried to give aid to the barbarian, he held up his had in refusal and rested on all fours.

Time passed for the heroes in silence as each one did not know whom to blame for what had just happend. Nosr was dead. Babu was gone.  Their personal reflections were interrupted by the sound of hoofbeats. A patrol of soldiers approached on horseback and a bird flew slightly behind the sergeant who led them. 

"Let us at least look like heroes," said Benito as he helped Ellysidell to his feet. The wild elf placed the body of the fallen Nosr before him as the horsemen dismounted. Grim had already darted off to examine the dead assassins....


----------



## Rel

Brutal action there, Broc.  Love it.

Nothing like having the assassin's guild after the party to "spice things up".  I look forward to your upcoming posts with...trepidation for the party.  But I'm sure that regardless of what happens, it will be exciting.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Not again...*

* 6 Ches (late afternoon), 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: A Dangerous Meeting*

Benito decided that "honesty was the best policy" and relayed the information about the assassination of his companion, Nosr of Starmantle to the authorities. Suprisingly, Sergeant Torvan was sympathetic describing to Benito his feelings of frustration in Westgate and the uphill battle that 'do-ers of good' faced in this dark city.  Meanwhile, Grim looted the bodies of the fallen Night Masks and slunk into the shadows before the guard could examine them. Ellysidell watched the bird with interest keeping  his eye on it and a large mongrel dog that seemed to scope out the scene with interest.

As the Westgate police left the bird boldy flew towards the party and changed form into a woman. She introduced herself as Meliane of the Emerald Enclave saying that the enclave had been watching the party for some time. She saw now that the time for observation was over. The group needed help.  Her offer to _ reincarntate_ Nosr right there on the spot was declined. Benito would request that of Grigor at the Abbey of the Blinding Truth. 

Grim returned from his foray and asked Benito smugly, "So are we still going to make our appointment?"

Benito looked at the halfling and clenched his fists. "I am tired of hiding." 

He grabbed the dead body of Nosr, slung it over his shoulders and began marching towards the Colisseum.  Grim and Ellysidell looked at each other and then towards the docks, but then decided to follow Benito. Meliane shrugged her shoulders and followed the trio. The mongrel dog snorted and brought up the rear....

Somehow, honesty won out.  Benito showed the Attendant the corpse of Nosr and explained to him what had happened. Even though he also shared their suspicions about the Scourge being Dorthan Lhal, paladin of Tyr and Purple Dragon knight of Cormyr, the tattooed man led them in. He claimed that the Scourge was not this Dorthan fellow, and was merely a slave from Unther.  However, as he made these disclaimers he guided them past the armored, three-armed giants and into the arena. Another giant resided inside watching the concourse.  The Attendant, along with four armed soldiers, led them to a flight of stairs that wound their way underneath the Colisseum. They passed cages of strange beasts including a dire bear. Meliane had brief thoughts of liberating the animals, but the armed men and the lack of an escape route kept her from acting. 

Finally,  they made it to a large room at the end of another flight of stairs. Shadows clung to the walls and none of the party could make out the size of the room, but felt that they were being watched from the gloom. What caught their attention, however was The Scourge, chained to a chair with the coppery collar around his neck in the center of the room. 

"Approach, but not too close. The Scourge is feral and  uncontrollable at times, " said the attendant. 

As the party approached and called out his 'true' name the Scourge struggled and screamed nonsense at them. Grim nudged Benito a little closer, trying to stay insconspicuous among the group, so he could use his ability to send messages and get inside the gladiator's (_or was it the paladin's?_) head. 

Benito ran interference with the Attendant while Grim edged a few feet closer and asked to the Scourge's mind _Dorthan Lhal, is that you?_ 

Amidst the confusion and too many voices for one man's brain, Grim heard a cry, no a whimper of "Help...." 

Then he turned to see Benito leaving and agreeing with the Attendant that this could not be the man they were looking for. 
_ Benito, where are you going? This IS Dorthan!_  The halfling screamed into the cleric's head. Benito paused, and shook his head. Ellysidell and Meliane began to follow. Grim flipped down his _darkvision_ goggles. _Something's fishy....

...or should I say scaly_ he swallowed as the darkvision revealed two hairy humanoids and a large snake-like creature coiled at the back wall.  He acted quickly. Grim did not like treachery and he hated sorcery. He pulled out one of his new hand-held crossbows (courtesy of the dead Night Masks) and fired, hitting the big snaky-thingy.  

The party, heading towards the stairs, heard a hiss and then heard Grim's scream, which was then cut off. 

"Little buddy!" cried Ellysidell as he turned to see the rogue caught in the coils of a large snake with a vaguely humanoind head, prehensile whiskers gripping a wand of some sort. 

"All of you will perissh for your defianccce," the beast hissed. 

Ell, Benito and Meliane charged and found themselves in melee with two human guards and two bugbear guards as well as the snake. Grim was helpless in its coils and the creature kept biting the poor halfling with impunity. Fortunately for the halfling Benito and Ellysidell with sword and falchion kept the creature from having the time to rip out his throat or sink his dripping fangs deep into his skull. 

_Hurry guys! He's squeezing me to death!_ cried Grim. 

Meliane changed into a large bear and began tearing and biting the other adversaries with tooth and claw. Benito concetrated on the snake, which was suprisingly quick. It was quick enough to bite and squeeze Grim and strike the cleric with its stinger. Poison dripped from that fould appendage as well.  Benito also noticed that the monster had a copper collar similar to Dorthan's. 

The Scourge tore at his chains and popped one manacle loose before the Attendant paralyzed him with sickly green beam from a wand that he had unveiled. He fired the same wand at Ellysidell who cut down two guards, but the barbarian shrugged off the effects. The bear called Meliane took down a bugbear facing the other so that Ell and Benito could concentrate on the snake-thing that held Grim. With a might chop of the falchion and a backhand slice by Mano at the snake-creatures exposed neck, the melee was won. Meliane growled and the last bugbear backed off weapon still ready. Ellysidell began chopping through the thick coils of the monster to free Grim while Benito confronted the Attendant. He saw that two large doors, big enough for giants or dire bears, were opening at the far end of the room, in the direction of the surface.  If he did not think and talk fast, the party was done for. 

"Let us leave. We are sorry for the inconvenience. "

The Attendant held out his wand, "Why should I let you leave? You come in here under the guise of peace and kill my servants and pets. There is a debt to pay now that goes beyond mere gold."

"We may die," Benito replied full of confiedence, "but if we go, you will go first!"

Ell, with Grim under one arm nodded in agreement. "We need to get out of here quickly, Benito. That thing's poison is making me queasy, " whispered the barbarian. 

Benito gripped Mano and took a step towards the attendant. 

"Very well, then. Drop your weapons and  do not ever return!"

Benito sheathed Mano. Ellysidell put his weapon away also and  picked up the body of Nosr. Meliane changed back into her human form, healing some of her minor wounds. The party were marched under armed guard, including two three-armed giants when they reached the concourse that circled the fighting area, to the entrance. The two valiant warriors praised their fortitude for they did not succumb to the snake-creature's body-nuimbing poison. 
As they left the grounds, Benito was still in doubt about the Scourge's true identity despite Grim's 'evidence' to the contrary. Grim wanted to go back and get the paladin. 

Nearly exhausted and very disheartened, the Heroes stumbled into the Abbey of the Blinding Truth. Acolytes swarmed around the wounded and dejected party. Before they dropped and rested, Benito wrote to Aris and sent a trusted acolyte of Tyr to deliver his note summarizing the day's tragic events to the ship.

Under his leadership, Nosr and died (although Grigor had pledeged to resurrect him the next day) and Babu had run away. He was lost for all practical purposes. He had almost gotten the whole party killed in the Colisseum.  "Aris," the cleric of Tyr said to himself, "I should have listened. Nosr I'm sorry. Babu, I hope you're alright....I should have listened...."

And the holy justice secluded himself in the cathedral to ask Tyr for guidance.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*and then...*

*6 Ches (evening), 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Night of Shadows*


….“No good shall come of this.”  Thought Aris as he waved the group on.  “Benito, Grim you are only to gather information, nothing else, *do not * extract. Get in there verify if possible then leave.  We are only here to drop off our charge and cargo and leave this dark place.  We shall ship out as soon as possible.”

With all this said, Aris went back to overseeing the unloading of the trade goods that he brought under the guise of a free trader, from Alaghon.  Later on that day, Aris thought of the company’s penchant for trouble and immediately began to regret not going with them. _ Yes,_ he thought, _ they are usually good at taking care of business _. But this was Westgate, and in Aris’ conversations with Aif, this place was a dark and evil city. 

“There is an evil here and it does not sleep”   Aif had said. And this coming from a reformed doppelganger!  

As soon as business was done, Aris had the ship ready to set sail, at a moments notice.  He and the good Captain Firth put the crew on alert and ready to leave.  Captain Firth was happy to know that Aris had paid the dockmaster well for the spot they were given.  It was closeset to open sea, and definitely had the best catch of the winds.  Much later on, as the sun was setting, a mob formed by the gang plank.  It was a small mob of merchants that were now complaining of broken cargo.  Aris calmed the mob down and made reassurances of his good business and paid them back the money for his broken merchandise.  

As the mob dispersed a runner called from the gang plank, and said he had a delivery. The runner came aboard the ship and presented Aris with a bloody, all too familiar dead hawk , wrapped in a torn cloak.  The message was clear to Aris.

 “Captain, we set sail, Now!”  

Just then a wet _thunk!_  was heard aboard the _Wave of Destiny _ and a head rolled onto the deck of the ship.  A note was stuffed in the head’s gaping mouth.  Varrik pulled it out and handed it quickly to Aris and scanned the wharf. It was a detailed letter of what had transpired within the last 12 hours, written by Benito, describing the nature of their mission and revealing that  Aris was the leader of the Company. Fortunately, the head was not a member of the Company. _Poor messenger, _ thought the genasi.

Aris’ heart sank as he read the letter.  He realized three things, 1.) Varrik, Alberia, the ship, and himself have now been compromised to the Night Masks.  2.)His beloved ward Nosr had been killed in the other’s day of  trouble.  3.)  TO ARMS!!!!!!!

A dark shadow descended quickly on the ship as it listed severely to starboard.  _Night could not have come that fast,_  thought Aris. 

 “To Arms, Captain!  Secure the ship!  Bloody Hell!!!”  

Un-natural fear descended upon all his crew, including Captain Firth. they all fled save for two faithful marines.  Varrik, Alberia and even  Aris were barely able to throw off the grip of fear that had stolen his mens’ spirits.   Much  to his horror a dark shadowy shaped landed on to the deck of the _ Destiny_ and the boat rocked violently again.  There was the sound of flapping wings as it descended to them.  Past the *Darkness* Aris could make out the shapes of armed men, probably assassins, by the silence in which they came aboard.  There was also screaming in the water and Aris had the sinking feeling that is was probably his men being slaughtered as they fled. 

_Night masks! I hate them…_  thought Aris.

“The Countess of Shadows wants you,”  said a sultry feminine voice  from the shadowy mass of death that stood just 25 feet before Aris.  At that moment, he knew it some sort of dragon, but the lizard was too hard to make out.  Aris, Alberia, and Varrik wanted no business with whoever this countess was.  From the mass of shadows came a cone of inky, black mist.  It caught Alberia and Varrik.  Aris,  sensing the danger managed to barely flip out of the way.  All that training had finally paid off.  The three heroes steeled themselves, shaken but still determined to master this fear that was trying to steal their courage.  Battle was joined with the Night Masks. Alberia was fighting one of the black  clad assassins and it soon became apparent that the inky black cloud had somehow stole or sapped the life energy from her.   Alberia would normally have been more skilled at the sword than her would be assassin, but now the cut-throat was toying with her. 

“Varrik , help Alberia!” commanded Aris.  

The tall warrior whom just joined up only two months prior realized the same conclusion as his leader did.  That dragon had just breathed away some of their life force away.   He could feel it himself, but he too realized that the paladin of Tyr  was being outclassed.  That should not have been happening.  He ran over to assist her.  The two together soon dispatched her assailant.  Aris with his mighty longbow in hand began letting loose his arrows at the other two assassins that had converged on him and his two marines.  The stalwart marines fought bravely but were soon felled. They were no match for well-trained slayers.  Aris continued to pepper them with arrows but these Night Masks were tough.  Varrik and Alberia ran across the deck to help Aris against the assassins. Alberia, Varrik and Aris then progressed to gang up on one final assassin and both dealt mortal blows to the Night Mask. After dropping one  human adversary,  the dragon breathed its life-sapping cone  and once again Aris deftly dodged the blow while his companions could not get out of the way soon enough.   Varrik closed to melee with the hovering beast and moved near enough to see the dragon’s true form. Terrified as he was, he managed to draw blood. He also realized, that sword-to-claw, he could not win. The dragon then flew up in the air and breathed again.  This time, even  the genasi could not get out of the way.  Aris, Alberia, and Varrick were caught in that energy-draining breath.  As the inky, blackness engulfed them their life essence just oozed away with the blackness. Aris knew his ability to keep dodging this attack was done, his fear had passed but Alberia looked like she could barely stand much less fight.  Brave Varrik still had fight left in him.  Aris had to respect that.  One of the newest member to the company and Varrik stood with him.  

The young psychic warrior looked to Aris and said with eagerness and faith, “You have a plan, right boss.” 

Aris looked at him and thought, _ Certain death faces us and he still thinks I have a plan. _Then the dragon came on top of them and clawed and bit into Aris as he desperately tried to pierce its armored hide.   

Then Aris cursed himself as he remembered the main cabin.  “Retreat to the cabin, if she wants us she is going to have to fight on our terms!” 

Aris made sure Alberia headed toward the rear cabin as he and Varrik covered their retreat.  Aris filled the last assassin with two well placed arrows into his chest and thigh, and Varrik retreated into the cabin last as he cut down the final assassin. Aris tossed some tanglefoot bags at the dragon to delay her pursuit of their retreat. Inside the cabin they barricaded the door.  Aris was frantically thinking about how to defeat this dragon of shadows.  

Varrik observed, “Boss, Alberia does not look so good.” 

As  Aris looked at Alberia he knew what was happening to them.  Their life energy was being sapped by that blasted dragon and the chances of winning this battle were ebbing away in the utter black, that was the dragon’s breath weapon.  

A sibilant , feminine voice chimed in as the barricade flew asunder.  “You can surrender. My master wants to meet you.  However, there is a price.”  

“What is the price?” asked Varrik.  

The shadow dragon seemed to  look at him scornfully, feeling the bleeding wound across its magnificent scales, that was delivered by that warrior.  Then it looked toward Aris.

“I am feeling merciful.  One of you must die.  I do require a sacrifice.”

Alberia’s father had helped Aris long ago.  He owed her and her family and she was his friend.  Varrik, the young warrior fell under Aris’s  command and Aris understood loyalty, and duty as a “son of D’hib.” He would never ask any of the men in his command to do anything that he himself would not do. 

“Well, what is your answer?”

Aris attacked. He would be the dragon’s sacrifice. She chuckled, stepped back and breathed into the cabin again. Alberia fell dead. Varrik sunk to one knee. Aris could not avoid the life-sapping fog. Despair began to set in. They were done for. Varrik looked to his leader ready to go down fighting if this were to be their last stand. He gripped his weapon tighter, but the genasi pushed him back. 

“I rescind my offer, apes! All of you will die before the Countess of Shadows! My master will  then feast on your souls.”

“Grab Alberia!” cried Aris.

Aris dug into the folds of his vest and pulled out several glass vials. 

“Death before dishonor!” yelled Aris Cloud-dancer as he tossed one, then two, then two more vials of alchemist’s fire at the dragon.

She screamed and the fire caught quickly. The flames climbed up the rails and into the rigging and then began to creep into the hold. The dragon beat its wings which only served to fan the flames and spread the fire faster across the deck of the _Wave of Destiny_.  The genasi looked at Varrik with the pale body of Alberia hauled over his shoulder and shook his head. He lifted his scimitar and axe to the sky and screamed at the top of his lungs. He had sacrificed the ship. Varrik followed suit raising his greatsword in pyrrhic victory.  The dragon stayed back and hovered in the shadows realizing the danger. Aris too remembered. His hold was full of grain. 

_Wave of Destiny_ exploded as Varrik and Aris retreated to the cabin. 

The Countess of Shadows looked below her squinting as the ship blew itself to bits. 

“They’re gone,” she said and smiled with satisfaction as she glided over the burning wreckage one more time and then flew back towards the spires of the city…..


----------



## Rel

VERY cinematic combat there, Broc!  I liked it.  I hate that so many of the characters I've come to enjoy are getting the axe.  But I look forward to the further adventures of Aris and Company, whoever the "Company" turns out to be.

So, are they now going to be called "Company of the Dead Wolf"?


----------



## Rune

As gripping as always, Broccli_Head!  You da veggie!

Besides, having dead PCs is a good thing, isn't it?  Isn't it!?!


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Aris and friends*

ARRGGGHHHH !!!!! ... let me reiterate for those who didn't catch that the first time ARRGGGHHHH !!!!! Thats it get the troops together Benito and co. are goin back to Westgate I am so gonna Flame Strike that city into ash... ARRGGGHHHH !!!!! What chaps is that Benito has used multiple divining spells to determine the fate of Aris (Even Gregor the High Abbot in Westgate tried) Every response has been "Aris is alive" "Aris in not undead" "Aris is not with the nightmasks" "Aris is not a prisoner" ... But then I read this and see very clearly that hes dead  ahhh well, hehe great story Broc, glad I wasn't there  So it's like I said 8 shall enter but 3 shall leave, lol. Let me just say for the record that Broc's gunnin for Benito but it aint gonna happen, Nito's one geared up powered up priest whose gonna whoop some Night Mask booty (after he's well into epic levels, lol) So with this post that leaves 2 more Westgate posts and 3 of the new set involving the quest for the elven bard, hehe. If you need any help Broc just let me know okay. Lol as a teaser in the 3rd session upcoming one of the party dies and through Hippie Druid power makes a return as a furry critter... who will become "Nutty Chipmunk of Death" ? Well you gotta keep readin to find out. Assuming my man Broc posts a lil more frequently


----------



## Broccli_Head

*questions....*

Rune and Rel, thanks for chiming in.  Rel, no the new name for the company is still undetermined. 

Rune, sometimes a culling of the herd makes the herd stronger. 

But, if you believe the _commune_ with Tyr, then Aris Cloud-dancer lives, right? Or are you having doubts?


----------



## Broccli_Head

*!!!*

*7 Ches , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: Aftermath*

True to his word, High Abbot Grigor Khazar resurrected Nosr right after dawn. The sorcerer, Grim, Benito, Ellysidell, Meliane broke their fast in silence left to their own contemplations by the denizens of the abbey. 

"I wonder what Aris is going to say about all this mess," mused Nosr.

He winced recalling the bolt to his back and went back to his meal not wanting to share about the darkness and the endless plain of Grey and the hopelessness. 

The tense meal was broken when an acolyte threw open the door. Catching his breath he stammered, "There's...been...trouble. At the docks!"

The heroes' hearts collectively sank and they rushed downstairs to the gate where High Abbot Khazar was in discussion with members of the city guard. Benito spied Torvan and waved. The High Abbot approached the party. 

"Last night there was a situation in the harbor. The watch has called upon us to investigate. Please come with us." 

A detachment of soldiers loyal to the Abbey along with several high-ranking monks and priests accompanied Grigor and the party as they marched to the docks.  They feared the worst and their fears came to fruition as they realized that the _Wave of Destiny _was no longer at its mooring point. 

"Where's the ship?" asked Benito

Sergeant Torvan pointed to the debris floating in the water and several piles on a nearby wharf that had already been scavanged by dock and harbor workers. Bodies were already being pulled from the water, mostly in pieces and several blackened by fire. 

"I'm sorry," was all that the High Abbot could say as the party stood mouths agape in horror. 

Grigor put a hand on Benito's shoulder. 

"Any survivors," said the cleric from Alaghon as matter-a-factly as he could trying to hold back his emotions. 

"Two sailors," replied the Sergeant, and they were brought forward. 

One was babbling incoherently about the "shadows" having eyes and the other was catatonic. 

Grigor attended to their needs while Grim and Ellysidell ran to the edge of the docks looking for any signs of Aris, Alberia and even Varrik. Nosr just plopped himself down in disbelief cupping his face in his hands shaking his head. Ellysidell dove into the water searching and searching. Grim looked through the wreckage, hopeful. Benito went to the gristly task of examining the bodies. 

After most of the morning the Heroes were frustrated. All they (actually Grim and Ell) had found was a bow, arrows and quiver that had belonged to their leader. Benito grabbed the items and sat down to sacrifice them to Tyr for information on Aris. Ell would only allow the destruction of the quiver--Aris's bow would be a keepsake--and the cleric asked where Aris was located.

The response from the divination...._He is lost in shadow _

Meanwhile Grim went through the cart of bodies and discovered a non-sailor (someone slashed with a longsword or a greatsword and not stabbed) and some loot. Holding up a pilfered ring, he thought, _A Night Mask assassin perhaps?. _

Benito came out from the divination more confused and tired of the docks and the dreary weather and Westgate. The halfling informed him of the discovery of the assassin and Benito beamed.

"I will make the spirit of that assassin talk!"

As Benito clutched the dead man's head and forced his spirit to talk the Tyrites posted guards along with the city guard around the site and the piles of debris that had been collected. Then the cart, the clerics, and the heroes headed back to the Abbey where more questions would be asked of the now recovered sailors and upon some of the dead.

In brief, Benito discovered that the Night Masks had indeed been behind the attack; that this assassin had been felled by Varrick and Alberia (from deduction by the descriptions the spirit gave). He also learned that the attack was one of retribution. It was meant to be a lesson to the survivors and a stronger message to get out of town.  From the sailors, they learned that a Darkness had descended upon the boat and all the crew, including Captain Firth had fled. Many of their companions had been slain in the water by "sharks". Of the three adventurers--Aris, Alberia, and Varrik--they knew nothing, but speculated that they were blown to bits by the explosion of the ship. 

Grigor and Benito decided to commune with Tyr in the cathedral to get more answers to what happened in Westgate...

_*Is Aris alive? Yes...Is Varrik alive?Yes...Is Alberia alive? No...Are Aris and Varrik together? Yes...Are they being held prisoner by the Night Masks? No...Is Aris still in the city? Unsure [this question seemed to be blocked by a higher power]Are they being held prisoner by the Quivering Thumb? No...Is the QT involved? Not directly...Is Aris undead? No...Is his body alive but his spirit trapped? No...Is Aris a prisoner of anyone? No, not really...Is Babu still alive? Yes...Is he being held by the Night Masks? No...Is he still in Westgate? Yes...Was the attack on the ship in retaliation for the deaths of the Night Masks at the inn? Yes...

[at this point Grim peeking in the stained glass window screamed to Benito through mental message to ask about Dorthan/Scourge, so Benito asked Grigor to ask the God of Justice...] Is the Scourge, Dorthan? Yes! *_


----------



## Malachai_rose

Ok, just a quick poll for those who might be reading the story hour  Who thinks the group should stay and seek vengeance ? Ok who thinks that the group should get while the gettins good ? And lastly who thinks the group should leave but come back in about 10 levels and   Flame Strike Westgate and the Nightmasks into a big pile of ash ? Anyways luckily for the group 3 of the 8 that entered escaped unscathed. As for the wolf being dead... Well as you can see thats not what Tyr has told the shaken holy justice Benito. You can rest assured that he and the group will not rest until their friends, Mourn and Aris alike are freed from whatever bonds may keep them. Well good post Broc  and I'm looking forward to how you handle the next traumatic event in the parties career. Can anyone say   Reincarnate ? Meliani can, lol. It promises to be interesting. Which hero gets to come back as a furry forest critter ? Well wait and see


----------



## Carnifex

Great story as ever 

In answer to Malachai's poll, I reckon you should head out of town, gain a few levels and let the Night Masks begin to forget about you, then return and start hunting down and killing the bastards


----------



## Broccli_Head

*hehe...*

Night Masks don't forget!

Thanks Carnifex for the encouragement. Just a hint...Benito, Ell, Grim, and Meliane leave town right away with some new companions. The next post will introduce them and give some more revelation about the Night of Shadows.   The Heroes will travel quite a distance as they continue their quest for Mourn.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*it continues...*

* 7 Ches (evening) , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons:  The Wolf Speaks from the Grave *

After the revelations from the _commune_ both Grigor and Benito were exhausted.   The party rested until dinner which was again a somber affair. Benito and Grim communicated the results of the divinations which only left more questions unanswered and the companions more confused.  As they were finishing their meal, a soldier ran into the hall.

"There are two men who request a meeting with your party! They wish to speak to you right away!"

"Great, now what!?" muttered Benito, picking at his food. 

Feeling that there was no other choice, but to meet these fellows, the whole party vacated the banquet room and made their way down to the gatehouse. The newcomers waited in the courtyard in the drizzle of the evening.  Apparently they had met the approval of the guards and the warding spells in the entryway.

"Hail and well met, despite the circumstances," said the darker of the two men. "I am Khirin al'Dhib and this is my associate, Soulis of Raven's Bluff. We represent the mercantile interests of Aris Cloud-dancer. We wish to speak to his comrades-in-arms and communicate his last requests."

The man extended his hand, but the party made no move to respond in kind. Both men were dressed as merchants. Benito shrugged his shoulders.

"May we remove ourselves from this rain so we can discuss your options?"

"Options? Last requests? What are you talking about?" Grim gritted his teeth and shook his fist at the merchants. "Are you collecters for Aris's debts?" 

Benito shrugged  his shoulders and turning his back on the pair, he began to make his way back to the banquet hall. The rest of th party followed. Khirin and Soulis sighed in unison and after letting the heroes distance themselves about ten paces, fell in behind them.  

Benito was feeling especially apathetic. Grigor had requested...more like commanded... that he and his companions leave Westgate as soon as possible. He even gave them a scroll with a spell that would take them within a day's ride of a safehouse: a temple dedicated to Ilmater in the country near Cormyr.  Benito wanted to help the beleagured Temple and city guard against the Night Masks, but Grigor felt that the situation was too Hot. Aif's identity might have already been compromised and the group had made too many enemies way too quickly. Already the party had cost the temple at least on acolyte and months of planning.  Benito had promised to leave first thing in the morning and Nosr had already decided not to go with them. He preferred to stay in Westgate and wait to see if Aris, who according to Tyr was still alive, would turn up. If not, he would return to Alaghon (by way of Starmantle...) and help at the inn. 

_back to the present..._
The group finally returned to the banquet hall. Khirin without preamble handed Benito a scroll.  It was a note from Aris. 

_*To my comrades and friends,

If you are reading this it must mean that I am either unrecoverable or dead beyond all means to bring back. I have left certain contingencies in place. The company will still be funded for a profitable return of course. My merchants  will manage my holdings and estate to be used and to offer a home and sanctuary to the company, both past and present members. You have all been like my family these past six months and some of my truest friends. I ask that you remember me well and forgive my impersonable nature. 

Benito, my impulsive firend I offer you prayers for patience and tolerance. Within you are the seeds of leadership, but first you must put the safety of others before your own will. Grim, my cunning little scout, I wish for you to have no fear of feeling compassion. Yours is the swiftest mind. Use that weapon to the utmost of your ability. Nosr, my little brother, to you I wish for you to control your temper and your rebellious nature. Control the raw magical fury that is yoru birthright. With great power comes great responsibility. Alberia, I wish for you not to despair. Faith and hope are the shield and armour of a paladin. Let your goodness inspire others . Finally, Ellysidell, my stalwart companion, you were ever the quiet and enduring strength in our fellowship. Yours is the will that grinds down my animosity.

Live free my friends. Fight the good fight and die with your enemies heart in your hand. Finish our primary objective, complete our quest. Rescue Mourn. All other objectives are secondary. Rescue our comrade, our friend, and our brother.

This is my last request

Aris Cloud-dancer, ibn-Hasimir al'Dhib

 *_

As Benito read the will, their was stunned silence and some weeping. 

"He really is gone then, isn't he?" asked a puffy-eyed Nosr.

Benito fought tthe impulse to crumple the scroll and toss it back to the merchants. Instead he handed it back to them and addressed the heroes, 

"We leave tommorrow to continue our quest for Mourn. It's all we have. Meliane...and you others, are welcome to join us. Goodnight." 

The cleric of Tyr, before his emotions took hold of him, left the room to retire to the quarters that had been offered him.


----------



## Rune

*sniffle*  Very touching.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*departure*

That was a pretty fun (if somewhat heavy) session, Aris' player actually wrote up a will to be delivered to the party by his new PC , needless to say the Will and the response of Tyr to the many inquiries and divinations, on the fate of the parties favorite air genasai, have only served to further complicate the decisions the party has had to make. While the two new charcters have a seemingly hard time fitting into the group at first it mostly works out for the best (mostly, hehe) As for the parties future it gets somewhat cloudy and as usual sidetracked  Coming up in the next post (Or soon after it)...

1) A 1001 and one uses for stoneshape.
2) Okay, everyone who was bitten make a fort save.
3) Of Ettins, Lycanthropes, Howlers and Dragons... YIKES


----------



## Broccli_Head

*journies...*

The heroes will travel north and once again get 'sidetracked', but who knows the will of the gods? 

Benito has cast a few divinations and they lead to where they're at, but is where they're at the right *AT*?

Stay tuned! I've got 3 or so posts to go to get caught up. 

Ellysidell ends up hating plants somewhere along the way. 

_Heroes' summary (I don't remember their levels) :_

active party--
Benito Moltos, cleric of Tyr
Grim, halfling rogue 
Ellysidell, wild elf barbarian
Meliane, half-elven druid...a member of the Emerald Enclave
Khirin al'Dhib, merchant
Soulis,  merchant's aide

Nosr, half-elven sorcerer, but he's not going
Aif/Kith, doppleganger ex-assassin, he's staying also

Aris Clouddancer, the genasi fighter/ranger/monk (lost, not dead according to divinations)
Variak, human psychic warrior (lost, but  not dead according to divinations)
Alberia, aasimar paladin (lost, presumed dead)

Mourn, sun elven bard (wherabouts unknown)


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Hero update (current game, 3 posts or so in the future)*

Benito Moltos, 7 Cleric 4 Holy justice of Tyr; total lvl 11 (how'd Nito get so far ahead ? it's called not missing any sessions folks  Broc rewards rp with xp and if you don't show you don't get as much of it, well that and being an original member helps)

Grim, 7 Thief 1 Barbarian 1 Fighter 1 Ranger; total lvl 10

Ellysidell, 5 Barbarian 4 Fighter; total lvl 9

Meliane, Druid 9

Souliss, 7 Psion 2 ? ; ecl 9 (whats the ? you ask, hehe, tune in and find out)

Khiran, unkown class lvl 7 (his player wants to keep it a big secret, though it includes at least 1 clerical level)


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Hero update (current game, 3 posts or so in the future)*



			
				Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *Benito Moltos, 7 Cleric 4 Holy justice of Tyr; total lvl 11 (how'd Nito get so far ahead ? it's called not missing any sessions folks  Broc rewards rp with xp and if you don't show you don't get as much of it, well that and being an original member helps)
> 
> *




Now I know that I am way too generous with xp.  M. rose has promised to send me notes on all the divinations that he has cast. Definitely important to the story. Players are so paranoid  that it makes them skeptical about even their dieties' answers. 

I love it


----------



## Broccli_Head

*new horizons...*

*8 Ches , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: Continuing the Quest*

The morning was unusually warm and a mist had settled upon Westgate. The dampness seemed to enhance the somber mood of the remaining heroes as Benito gathered them together to begin their journey to find Mourn. Earlier the Holy Justice had once again communed with Tyr. Aris and Variak were still alive. Mourn was somewhere in the Sunset Mountains, though no longer in captivity of the elves who had kidnapped him, and he had never made it to Evereska. Their destination would place them at the foothills of these same mountains. Did Grigor know more than he pretended? He had met with the High Abbot once more that morning hoping that the representative of Tyr in Westgate would rescind his 'order' to leave. Instead, Grigor had restated his position, but as he once again adamantly requested that the heroes leave, he had presented Benito with a ring bearing the mark of Tyr and had sent him away with a strong brotherly embrace. 

Benito shook his head. He needn't be critical against his superiors after all they had done to counsel him and his companions and give them refuge from the dangers of Westgate. It was no time for arguing. He and Grim had already had words. The crazy halfling had wanted to go 'shopping' in Westgate before they departed!

The cleric gathered the remnant and the three new companions (_Aris's spies and bill collectors!_ thought Grim) and began the incantation from the scroll. As the world began to become hazy around the group they reached for each others' hands. A gentle breeze from the harbor began to blow and at first slowly and almost lazily but then with increasing speed, they walked along the wind currents towards the northwest. Nosr and Aif watched from the courtyard as the cloud of adventurers climbed into the air and away. Water and forests and hills and rivers and farmland sped beneath them as the Heroes soared towards whereever Grigor's scroll would take them. Hours and much self-comtemplation later the party began to descend. When they coalesced they found themselves near several standing stones , marked with the symbols of several dieties including Tyr, Silvanus and Chauntea. Realizing that it was almost dark, the party began to search for a place to find camp. About a hundred yards from where they had arrived, Grim, their new wilderness expert, found a large, rocky outcropping. 

With the events of Westgate still fresh in their minds, the Heroes were especially vigilant. Grim scouted the area and set a few suprises for any would-be attackers while Benito used the power of Tyr to create lodgings for the evening. 

Manipulating the stone of their redoubt, Benito constructed a small domed-structure that would hopefully provide protection against marauders and as he felt drops hit his face, cover against the rain that had seemingly followed them from foul Westgate. Ellysidell took in a deep breath enjoying the fresh air, a stark constrast from the stench of the city. As the party settled in for the night (amidst grumbling from the urbanized Khirin and Souliss), Benito inspired and maybe a bit angry stamped the scales of Tyr upon the rocky surface of their shelter (the ring in his mailed fist had magically burned the symbol on the stone!)

Despite their paranoia and fear of retaliation and the tension and insecurity from being leaderless, the heroes eventually were able to rest. The gods smiled upon them; the night was quiet...for once.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*new beginings*

The overwhelming mood of the characters as they left westgate was extremely somber and ... angry. It seems that for the first time the party found themselves in the world without a guiding figure to lead them to victory as Aris had in the past. 

While in westgate Grigor had temporarily filled the void that Aris had left behind. As they found them selves staring onto the vast plain at the foothills of the mountains that loomed before them, the full impact of what had befallen them began to hit home. 

Benito knew that someone had to step forward and try to fill the void left by Aris yet he neither felt qualified or worthy to do so. Grim had become increasingly emotional, one moment showing concern over the fate of his comrades and the next totally engulfed by greed and self intrest. Ellysedell never having been one for talking had seemingly begun to voice more opinions, even challenging Benito's decision to seek out the small village of Twilight Hollow. 

The newcomers mainly were quiet except for Khirin the merchant priest of Waukeen, he semingly felt he was Aris' sucessor because he controlled the purse strings of the genasai's fledgling mercantile intrests. 

He found himself quickly rebuffed though by the core family unit (as Benito percieved them) of Benito, Grim and Ell. For the heroes money was of less concern than finding their lost comrades, also Benito and Grim knew that they were no longer the poor youngsters Aris had taken under his wing but instead had become a fellowship of somewhat reknowned adventurers who were not without means of their own.

All in all it was a time of transition as party members struggled with their new roles and responsibilities and what exactly was threir purpose ? What would they do if and when they did find Mourn, would they part ways having no common purpose or would they find the reason for their coming together, as Benito felt sure that it was no accident. Uncertainty was the watchword of the day for the Heroes.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*a new quest....*

*9 Ches , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: To Twillight Hollow*

The Heroes awoke and it was already raining. Ellysidell and Meliane were the only ones who were pleased. Khirin began browsing through a stack of maps and suggested that the party travel to Iriaebor, which he estimated was three days away. There the party could, he prompted, buy much needed magical supplies. Grim nodded his approval, but Benito held to where his superior had suggested, Twilight Hollow. Plus it was only one day away and closer to the Sunset Mountains. Benito wanted expediency and he wanted to get moving before the rain became worse. Khirin countered, looking at his maps again. 

"Asbravan is two days away by my estimate. It is not as large as Iraiebor, but could still be a profitable place to go and it will have the magic that you so desire, Grim."

Grim looked to Benito. Benito looked to Ellysidell. Ellysidell was looking at Meliane, but not thinking about their current predicament. Benito sighed and decided to look to Tyr and his celestial servants. 

"Fine merchant, I will petition Tyr and determine which location would best further his and therefore our goals: The Quest for Mourn."

"Can't you people make your own decisions without running to your gods for help?!"

Exasperated, Khirin threw up his hands and began hefting his backpack. "Souliss, with me. This way," he motioned. "We are going to Iriaebor."

He started walking south. Benito shrugged his shoulders and began the _divination_, sacrificing to Tyr a precious healing potion so that the link to the heavens could be established. 

No one followed Khirin; not even Souliss. The merchant turned back once and asked if Souliss were coming. Seeing no reply he cried out in frustration and continued, confident that the group would see the logic in his decision. Plus he was the executor to Aris's estate. They were _penniless _ without him, right?

Time stretched as the priest continued his spell. Some time later, Tyr answered.

_*Seek the soul of the lost in the hollow of the hills.*_  

Benito came out of his reverie, "Tyr has decreed that we go to Twilight Hollow."

Ellysidell and Grim looked at each other and raised their eyebrows. In the absence of a clear party leader, perhaps the guidance of a god would suffice. Ellysidell then took off at a jog to recover the stubborn merchant before he ran into trouble.  

After much haggling and a little dragging, the party began sloughing through the rain and muddy fields towards their destination. A steady rain fell throughout the day. Finally, the party reached rolling and lightly forested hills.  During a respite in the rain, Khirin decided to once again make a plea to travel to a more civilized locale and not some backwater, one horse village. Benito, not liking the will of his god questioned, began a heated exchange of words with the merchant (at about 20 paces distance). Grim, hearing the noise from his forward scouting position, and realizing that if he could hear them so could any baddies in the forest decided let the party know what was up. He stealthily crept past the party and behind Khirin and 'politely' asked him to shut up. 

Completely caught unawares by the ghostwise halfling, Khirin reacted on instinct. He turned and fired his crossbow in one smooth motion. Grim not expecting this rash action, was still able to uncannily dodge the crackling bolt. Where Grim had stood, a smoking hole appeared and the smell of ozone lingered. Ellysidell drew his golden, flaming falchion, but Benito arrived at Khirin's side first. His mind clouded with rage, Benito struck Khirin across the face. Khirin hit the ground and felt his cheek. The ring that Grigor and given Benito had left a brand of the scales and hammer of Tyr where the merchant had been hit.  

Ellysidell realizing the group was disintegrating before his eyes, put a strong hand on Benito's shoulder and gently pulled him back. Fortunately for the party, Grim heard a crashing in the brush, coming toward all the noise (just as he had predicted...). 

_We've got company!_ he yelled in his companions' minds as he drew his weapons and took a defensive stance. 

Moving to the ridge, the heroes eyes grew wide as they spied a pair of huge, two-headed giants crashing towards them. Two _flamestrikes _ and a few well placed sword strikes later, the ettins lay crumpled and smoldering on the ground. Luckily, the rain had dampened the forest preventing the casually thrown about flame spells from engulfing the surrounding woods. Meliane grimaced as she thought about what havoc the party might have caused in a drier climate. 

Quickly, the party moved on since there had been no injuries and they did not want to attract any more unwanted attention in the area. Curiously, the mark on Khirin's face was gone, seemingly as if it had been healed by divine magic. The next few hours passed uneventfully with intermittant rain. Evening now was approaching and Meliane pointed at storm clouds rolling down from the mountains. 

At that point, Souliss called out "Incoming!" (relaying a message from Grim, scouting ahead) as wolves crashed through the underbrush and attacked the party. 

Benito recalling his former leader's words called out, "To Arms! To Arms!"

Grim remained hidden as the beasts tore past him. Realizing that his friends were going to be rapidly overwhelmed by the wolves, he uncharacteristically attacked the strongest looking creature, perhaps the leader of the pack. 

Souliss, meanwhile, showed his worth by stepping to the side and unleashing rippling waves of psychic energy at the oncoming foes (reminiscent of Milo), stunning a few of them. The fighters waded in while the druidess dropped her own _flamestrike_ in a tree-free area. Khirin added a shocking bolt or two to the fray complimenting the front-line warriors, Ellysidell and Benito. 

Grim was bravely holding off the pack leader, a creature with baleful red eyes, and two of his subordinates. His own blood ran from several bites. The majority were from the leader. Grim gave better than he received,though. His dual short swords flashed in the semi-darkess as he fought. As Benito and Ell caught up to his forward location, he finished off his adversaries, gutting one's belly and tumbling underneath to then slice through the midsection of the other. Twirling the blades in his hands, Grim laid a fatal blow upon the leader, stabbing deeply into the beast's skull. The creature convulsed and then lay still. 

"Grim, Grim, Are you hurt?" Benito cried. Two of the wolves they had fought transformed into humans upon their deaths. 

Grim looked down at the corpse and to his horror, saw it change back into a human also. He looked at the torn and inflammed flesh on his arm--a wound inflicted by the werewolf...A silence fell upon the trio.

*"I've been bitten."*


----------



## Broccli_Head

*9 Ches , 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons:  Force March  *


"I've been bitten," repeated Grim.

Lightning flashed and it began to rain again.  Grim went to the body of the fallen shapechanger and stabbed it a few more times in frustration and then started kicking the corpse for good measure. Benito and Ellysidell looked on wondering what they would do if Grim turned into a werewolf. Meliane caught up with the group.

"One of the abominations is alive," she revealed. 

Benito looked behind him and saw Souliss and Khirin standing over the body of one of the lycanthropes, now a naked human. Khirin had his crossbow that fired mini-lightning bolts trained on the prisoner.  Souliss had a look of deep concentration.  Meliane motioned Grim away from the body of the leader and tore something from his neck. She held up a strange looking fetish...a claw attached to a bloated body.

"People of the Black Blood," she stated icily. "We best find a good defensible position, there may be more Malarites around."

"Malarites!" growled Benito and stalked towards the surviving enemy that the merchants guarded. 

"Foul beast," he said, pointing emphatically to the prisoner. "You are now the prisoner of the Holy Justices of Tyr."

He bent over and clamped on the _manacles of truth_. Picking up the injured man, he half-dragged, half-carried him towards a pile of large rocks that he spied through the rain.  The rest of the party followed and Ellysidell took the prisoner from Benito. Grim, in a daze, brought up the rear.   Once at the rocks, Benito constructed a crude shelter by shaping the stone, partially encasing his prisoner under the structure for interrogation.  He saw the dejected look on Grim's face.

"Is there anything we can do for him?" he asked Meliane. 

"There is belladona that we could administer to him, cure spells. None of which I have. It's a curse also." she replied, examining Grim's wounds.

He had another bite mark on his shoulder. 

"The rain may help. It can wash away some of the taint from the bite. I'm not going to find any useable herbs in this downpour, though. Hopefully, the Temple of Ilmater in Twilight Hollow will have some stores. Did your priest tell you anything about that place?"

Benito pretended not to hear the question and answered, "Well then, let me make this quick. Khirin, can we make it to the village before nightfall."

The merchant, leaning against the rock and huddling under the shelter to avoid getting rained on as much as possible replied, "I guess. "

_Your're no help,_ thought Benito. _ Why is everyone looking so glum?_

He turned his attention back to the lycanthrope and began the questioning. Are there more of you? No. Where did you come from? _Snarl_. Who is your leader? _Snarl_.  Apparently, the beast was able to resist the manacles. 

"Forget it. I will just question your corpse." 

"Let me," petitioned Meliane drawing her crackling scimitar. 

Before anyone could object, she cut off the prisoner's head.  Questioning the dead head, Benito didn't learn anything new. He pulled the body out, and retrieved his cuffs. 

"The curr does not deserve a proper burial," said the druidess with an edge in her voice. 

She motioned Ellysidell for help and the pair tossed the body down the slope. The head she threw in another direction. 

"Let's go, then." 

Without waiting for a response, Benito headed towards the north planning to get to the village of Ilmater this evening no matter how difficlut. Grim needed to be cured. The rest of the party followed, Ellysidell pulled a still morose Grim along while Meliane looked vigilantly at the surrounding landscape expecting another attack. Souliss, followed the woman closely, respecting her heretofore unknown fury, and Khirin brought up the rear, grumbling and thinking of the warm mead and hotcakes from the Black Boar Inn in Iraiebor that he would be missing...and it was getting further away.  He glanced back and sighed. 

The party trudged onward through the mud. The rain picked up and the sky darkened even more. Visiblity became difficult and no one wanted to shout over the wind, so the journey passed without conversation. Finally, they topped a rise and saw farmland and lights clustered in the distance. The vale of Twilight Hollow with its cultivated fields and orchards lay below them. The Sunset Mountains loomed ever ominously closer. 

Somewhere in the rain they heard a horse whinny. No response followed.

"See," said Khirin smugly, "only one horse. Bet there's only one inn, too."

Benito looked back and glared but then, thought better and did not respond.  Adjusting his soaked tabard and repositioning his baldric, he strode confidently towards town.


----------



## honorwolf II

*Wolf's Howl*

This group is definitely funny to read and definitely characters.  These guys come alive with all their bickering, worrying, and issues.  I miss running with a party like this.  It is really a fun read.  I cannot wait to hear more of the antics of the "Heroes".  They are really heroes in spite of themselves.


----------



## honorwolf II

*Khirin's thoughts!*

I am worried. My irresponsible kinsmen has to get me involved with this bunch of violent,reckless, and definitely unpolished plebians.  I hope that Grim does not become infected with Lycantrhropy.  We will all have to run away and guard our heels or else the vicious little *were-chihuahua** is going to turn us into werewolves.  

Who among you true believers out there really think that *"Seek the soul of the lost in the hollow of the hills." *Really mean to go to Twilight Hollow?   C'mon how do we really know his god spoke to him?  This is really cryptic, but you do not have to be a mentalist to figure it out.  The world is bitter, bitter, bad, evil, merciless place.  Give me a pipe and a pint of frosty ale anyday compared to being bitten by a were-chihuahua.  


In addition to an overbearing,impulsive, glory-hogging,super zeolot of Tyr that has to resort to punching innocent merchant, with an _ohh!!!_  Signet ring to mark all your little victims, so you can feel mighty and righteous.  I thougt Tyr was suppose to help and defend the  innocent.   

=========================
*_chihuahuas_ are popular in Amn, especially among Amn's idle rich.  There are  imported from Maztica.  Khirin would have seen these during his travels along with his partner Souliss.  There are rumored to be used in Maztica to hunt down the large flying roaches in the Maztican temples.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*see...*

Do ya understand now why I slugged him  hehe, try to shoot my lil buddy will ya. I mean seriously I knew Khirin for all of like 1 day, compared to Grim who is practically family,  who would you have slugged ? Hehe, I thought so. Well we play tommorow so make sure to tune in (eventually) when Broc gets caught up and we can see if Benito slugs the anoying merchant again  As a sidenote, Tyr is not about protecting namby pamby merchants who question his will but is instead about bringing justice to the opressed and thwarting the plans of the evil and the unjust


----------



## Rel

Way to go, Malachai Rose.  Seeing Benito "lay down some Justice" is one of the things that I've always loved about this Story Hour.

I hadn't realized that there was going to be so much turnover in the PC's.  Especially after the divinations revealed that some of the missing party members were still alive.

So, should I assume that Aris' player is the one playing Khirin?  He certainly seems to contain a bit of that Genasi arrogance that Aris portrayed so well.  

I also really appreciated how just when the party seemed about to devolve into infighting, monsters attack.  Great way to illustrate the importance of teamwork.  Your posts seem to read like movies, Broc.  Then tension between the party members, the leadership role being thrust on Benito, the added tension of the possibility of Lycanthropy, all of it  really helps the story come alive.

As someone else posted in your thread, You Da' Veggie.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*answers?*

Yes, the player that plays Khirin, played Aris.  _Genasi arrogance_....  I like that. 

Also, the character that plays Souliss also  played Variak. I guess this character has a particular penchant for psions. Which helps my campaign out tremendously! Ask yourself...why are all the psions from Raven's Bluff? Who are the Watchers, really and what/who are they watching?

The players who play Alberia and Nosr haven't hooked back up with the party. 
====

Hehe...The action gets really good with Benito's party! 

Next few threads..._*When Villagers Attack;Night of Storms; In the Valley of the Tempest; Mummies, Glyphs, and Mechas, Oh My!; No Respite and More Confusion*_ 

Then I'll be caught up...We played last night.  Gods are so confusing 

I love being a DM!


----------



## Malachai_rose

*confusion*

Well once again the party finds itself lost and with little direction... The valley where the paladin's souls was said to be held, well... Valleys of evil dedicated to evil God's are like that sometimes I guess  It seems as if the party might be starting to finally gell or at least be reahing an area where the newcomers do not chafe the remenants of the heroes quite so much. Also whats up with big Ell, you'd think he never saw an elven woman before  (half actually but I guess Ell aint that picky, lol) Well as for the latest events they might prove beneficial but that remains to be seen. Anyone hear think that negotiating with demons form the 9 planes of hell for information might be kind of... ungood ? Just curious. Well hopefully Broc gets the next post up soon, all I can say is poor Souliss... and after you read the next post and think, "Wow, poor guy that musta hurt", hehe just wait till the group heads out because for Soulis the hits just keep comin (the next is a life changing kind of hit). Well thanks for reading and feel free to post any thoughts ideas or criticisms you may have  Broc won't mind he's just cool like that.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: confusion*



			
				Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *Well once again the party finds itself lost and with little direction... *




That's an understatement! 

Malachai-rose is getting ahead of himself, but since they have arrived at Twilight Hollow, they have been stumbling and bumbling.  It has been tough--hidden adversaries, ungrateful villagers, distracting quests, and at least one character death. 

FYI: I am currently running _Tears for Twilight Hollow_ from _*Dungeon #90*_


----------



## Rune

*Re: Re: confusion*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *It has been tough--hidden adversaries, ungrateful villagers, distracting quests, and at least one character death.
> *




...which is always good!  Still reading, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Rel

*Re: Re: confusion*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *they have been stumbling and bumbling.  It has been tough--hidden adversaries, ungrateful villagers, distracting quests, and at least one character death. *




Whoa!  For a second there, I thought that I had stumbled back into my own Story Hour thread.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Rel, I've learned so much from you!  

*9-10 Ches 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons: The Temple of Ilmater*

Twilight Hollow was like any other village in the Western Heartlands of Faerun except for one striking feature: A large stone temple dominated the town. The edifice loomed through the driving rain as the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach entered the hamlet. They trudged down the main street, which in the torrent had become an ankle-deep, muddy stream.  Benito, Ellysidell, Grim and Meliane continued on towards the temple to Ilmater, while Khirin and Souliss secured lodgings at the Double Bolt Inn, the first place they came to and apparently ,the only boarding house in town,  just as Khirin had predicted.  The merchants entered the place only to be greeted by stares as a hush fell over the patrons. Souliss stamped the dampness from his boots. Khirin shook and squeezed as much of the water from his travelling cloak forming a puddle of muddy water near the doorway. He looked for someone who looked like they worked at the place and spied the bartender.

"Hail and well met, good sir. We seek lodgings for six weary travellers."

"Is your whole party present?" asked the barkeep narrowing his eyes in suspicion

"No, but they will arrive shortly."

"Then I cannot give you rooms," came the gruff answer.

Khirin raised and eyebrow and he and Souliss walked over to the bar. He dropped some coin and negotiated, pleading with whom he discovered was the innkeeper Okrosh Danrat there behind the bar, emphasizing the foul weather and scarcity of patrons in thsi secluded hamlet. The owner compromised, but would not allow the pair to the rooms until the others arrived.  Shrugging his shoulders and holding his hands palm up, Khirin retreated with his companion Souliss. 

"Let us dry ourselves as best we can in the meantime, my friend," said Khirin pointing to a bench near the hearth. 

A fire roared and invited warmth and comfort.  Souliss saw that it was a stark contrast to the patrons all of whom appeared to be locals. Khirin realized that this inn was the only diversion in town for these folks. Whispers and averted  eyes accompanied them as they went to their spot. Some tavern-goers even moved as the pair approached.

Souliss, _mind-linked_ with Khirin, said _These villagers do not seem very friendly_. 

_Pay them no heed, good Souliss. They are beneath us after all_

Khirin smirked and looked around with mild disdain. He concentrated on drying and warming himself and nudging Souliss invited him to ignore the patrons and take advantage of their prime location by the fireplace. 

=====

Meanwhile, the four remaining heroes continued down the 'avenue' first coming across a statue of Ilmater.  Water cascaded along the folds of the statues robes and flew from the stony cheeks of Ilmater's face. The statue, once exquisite, was now weathered. Benito paused in reverence to a member of the triad despite Grim's fidgetiness. He read the near-faded inscription, located at the statue's base, aloud :

_"Ilmater, protect us and give us faith. Your suffering brings us strength."_

Then, he led the way towards the temple. The party passed between two galleries perforated with arrow slits. It reminded Ellysidell of a gaping mouth. They continued unchallenged until they reached a raised, wooden porticullis. This looked like a set of teeth to the wild elf.   An acolyte carrying what looked to Benito like a lantern, came out to greet them, seemingly unpulsed by the rain. 

"Welcome to the Temple of Ilmater. What is your need?" 

Benito explained and the acolyte motioned for them to follow.  Two temple soldiers rushed to meet the group and in the rain and dim illumination, led the party past the gate and into the courtyard. There a robed woman leaned against a stone cistern.  The acolyte bowed, spoke briefly to the woman,  and stepped to one side.

"Thank  you, Gwenned." Then turning to the party, "I am Andress Nagheson. Welcome to Twilight Hollow. We will be able to help your friend. I hope that perhaps, Ilmater has sent you to help us in turn." *

This was followed by a heavy sigh. In the downpour, Benito saw that the priestess of Ilmater wore robes of mourning. Now they were drenched. Her hair was worn in ragged tufts, cut short. The wrinkles around her eyes hinted at  suffering.

Benito, feeling a sense of duty to these allies of his faith, asked Andress to explain how they could  help. They were only passing through in search of a missing friend.  The holy justice re-explained their situation and asked if Malarites were common in the area. Andress spoke to her acolyte and the younger woman rushed into the temple on some errand. 

"I was hoping that some heroes would search for the soul of a lost companion of mine. She was very dear to me and to this village. However, while the matter is pressing, it can wait until tommorrow. You appear to have travelled far and look to be in need of rest."*

Benito assured her that he was  not too tired to help the cause and insisted that she explain even more.  More sadness fell over the face of the priestess, but she managed a smile and was encouraged.

"Perhaps you are the ones who will free her soul. A paladin of Ilmater named Shaunnara suffers as few have suffered. Something has her soul and she can neither die or be raised.  Ilmater has given me a glimpse of her plight. It was horrible."*

Andress pauses and shuddered, hugging herself in the dampness and cold.

"Her pain amuses some merciless thing. The creature resides in  a valley to the west. It is an undead beast."*

Benito looked to his companions who looked back at him pleadingly to not accept the quest. The cleric of Tyr was torn.

"If it is Tyr's will, we will find Shaunnara. If it is his will, we will leave tommorrow for this valley."

Grim, Ellysidell, and Meliane pursed their lips, but held their tongues. Gwenned, by that time had come back with several sprigs of herbs. Andress instructed Grim and the heroes how to consume the herbs. The remedy if taken tonight should stop the curse of lycanthropy.  They thanked her and left.

Benito was contemplatative--already deciding that he would ask Tyr for guidance in the morning. First, though, take care of Grim and rest. The march had wearied all of them.....
====
*Some of the dialogue paraphrased from _Tears for Twilight Hollow_ by Angel Leigh McCoy and Christopher Perkins (_Dungeon #90_)


----------



## Malachai_rose

*twilight hollow*

cool post Broc  I like the attention to detail in the town. As for the quest for the lost paladin it is... complicated. The desire to help is overwhelming but it seems as if the party (Benito)  may fast be realizing that they cannot help everyone that they meet, because people that they have already sworn to aid will suffer from the split in time and devotion to their original cause.

 It seems that Broc has it out for poor Mourn, lol. At the rate were going it's a good thing he's an elf because at the rate were making progress to find him it will take a looonnnggg time before we actually do  

A quick poll, what do you think we should do ? Does the party accept the quest and go to free the entrapped soul of the paladin of Illmatter, Do they respctfully decline so that they can continue the quest to find their friend Mourn or Do they attempt to do both, all the while hoping that this split devotion will not lead to dire consequences for the lost bard Mourn... If any of yall out there wanted to drop your 2 cents in on the matter it would be great, cause Tyr's advice lately has been very circumspect (read questionable )


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: twilight hollow*



			
				Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *... If any of yall out there wanted to drop your 2 cents in on the matter it would be great, cause Tyr's advice lately has been very circumspect (read questionable ) *




Oh yea of little faith! *All the divination have been correct and not contradictory*. It is not my fault that the heroes can't decide on the proper course of action.  

Granted, 'Yes' and 'no' questions are hard to interpret and divinations are by their nature cryptic, but my goal is not to confuse the characters--they do a good enough job on their own  . 

I only seek to drive the story....


----------



## Carnifex

Awaiting on a new post from this excellent story hour!

In response to M R's new poll, I say help the Ilmaterians...

 - Chris


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

WOW!  I stopped reading this thread a bit after my initial post, as I got caught up in other things.  That is a mistake I shall not repeat.  This story hour is amazing!  It's my number one story hour now, in fact.  

The brutal assassinations on the PCs were great (no offense to the PCs, heh) and I love the way Benito has taken charge of the party.  Aris' will, the forced retreat from Westgate and the party conflict are all fantastic.  Hopefully the party can pull together and stop fighting amongst themselves soon.  I think as long as Benito maintains command the party will do what's best, though his hold on the group is tenuos at best.

It's probably too late to respond to the poll from Malachai_Rose, but if not, I say you should save the Paladin.  Mourn does need your help, but so does the Paladin.  And Mourn is at least still alive and not in horrible torment (hopefully, anyway) unlike the Paladin.  And really, given the answer to your divination on which way to go, it would seem as if Tyr wants you to save the Paladin.  

Are you really going to ignore your gods counsel on the matter?  Perhaps by saving this Paladins soul you will gain something that you need, or at least can greatly aid you in your quest to save Mourn.  Anyway, that's my opinion.  Hopefully you guys can pull it out and save both Mourn and the Paladins soul.  I'm eagerly awaiting more of this great story!

PS

Shaunnara, eh?  Ever read Terry Brooks, Broc?


----------



## Broccli_Head

*psi-crystal dictation vol. 1*

* 10-16 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons : Tales from the Wolverine *

_So much has changed in my life the last few days. It all started that first night in Twillight Hollow.  Now it's six days later and we are in the City of a Thousand Spires, Irieabor. Here in the High House, I can look from the battlements and see the River Chionthar far below. Kirin got us the rooms here. Apparently, he still has it.  I for one still hope that  he does. The mechanical constructs that we found and want to sell will require all of his merchantile savvy. He has told me that several bids have been offered including one the city of Irieabor. 

So here we are sitting high on the Tor. Of course it doesn't hurt that we follow Benito Moltos, a Holy Justice of Tyr and the city is ruled by a paladin named Bron. Diplomatic privileges and all that.  My perspective has changed. I was once Souleis now I am a Wolverine. Should I pick a new name? Benito still calls me by my human name. It just doesn't seem to fit.  Am I getting ahead of myself? Maybe my attention span has gotten shorter.  I seem a little more hungry all the time. Anyway....

Twilight Hollow--I really don't want to go back, but after Benito replenishes our supply of healing, we are heading there. Following him has seemed to imply following the Will of Tyr.  Not that I'm complaining. It is a noble task to rescue the beleaguered  soul of a poor village's champion from a foul demon. Tyr says we free the soul so we go to free the soul. Still, I'm not releshing a return to that 'one horse town'. Funny thing, that one  horse belonged to the paladin we seek.  OK, Souleis or whatever your name is...get back on track. 

Last time I was in Twilight Hollow the villagers beat me into unconsciousness. There was this thing about a prophecy and a dark stranger and the tavernkeeper kind of freaked when I slipped and accidentally revealed that I could read his mind. Next thing I know, I get knocked over the head by a few farmers and the owner.  Next time...blast first, then probe mind. I woke up in the temple of Ilmater as my companions arrived. The farmers and the innkeeper had turned themselves in and been beaten for it. The next day their punishment was even more severe. Public flogging. I really didn't care for that. It seemed more appropriate for a place like Mulmaster than a village in the Sunset Vale (yes...even the middle of nowhere has a name. I just found out here in I'bor). Grim seemed to enjoy it. That little guy is vengeful. Mental note 2) Do not upset Ellysidell's little brother. *smirk...*

We left to find the soul that very day. That very night I died. *shudder...*

Howlers, I later found out. I did not even last six heartbeats as a pack came at us on the ridge above that foul valley. Apparently, I was torn to pieces. Kirin, my fellow watch companion fell also, but was stabilized by the healing magics of Meliane or Benito. The heroes prevailed while my soul wandered. I have a vague recollection of an endless plane and thousands upon thousands of souls wandering aimlessly. Then as I wandered I was yanked and there were many lights and then the green of a forest. 

My point of view had diminished and there overlooking a fog-enshrouded valley were my companions standing over Meliane who was touching my body. That was strange. I felt the tug of my psi-crystal and bounded forward on all fours. At first I thought my spirit was crawling on its hands and knees. Then as I moved through the brush I felt that I had more hair and I looked and saw that I had claws. I could smell my companions and my dead corpse better than I could see them and the rotting vegetation smell coming from the valley almost overwhelmed me. I began to panic as it dawned upon me what had happened, but it was too late, my friends had already seen me. I was angry at the druid and growled. Ellysidell and Benito drew their swords. I became scared again and squeaked something like, "No, it's me Souleis!" and cowered. They lowered their weapons. 

I was now a wolverine, and I talked and I felt that my mind magic was still there.  I just sat there on my haunches for a while. Someone put my psicrystal back around my neck as I stared off into nothing. I vaguely recall someone else telling me that the party was assaulted by a spikey dragon and a ghostly cat-like creature after I fell. Now we were going down into the valley. Grim gave me a wide berth. Ellysidell looked at me funny. So did Benito. I remember thinking, *"I don't want you're pity!" *and making a face. That came out more like a growl also. Kirin finally shook me and gave me an Arisism,* "Things might seem bad now, but we must stick together and stay the course." *

Something like that.  That was six days ago. I said that already, didn't I? Grrrr....can't get that itch from behind my ears to go away....Did you record that? Stupid crystal...._

One hears some scuffling in the background that stops after a few seconds...


----------



## Rel

That was a wicked cool bit of writing there, Broc.  Loved it.

And sorry to hear that you are feeling bad.

Have some soup and wrap a hot towel around your head.  It worked for Ferris Bueler.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*do wolverines howl?*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *That was a wicked cool bit of writing there, Broc.  Loved it.
> 
> And sorry to hear that you are feeling bad.
> 
> Have some soup and wrap a hot towel around your head.  It worked for Ferris Bueler. *




Yeah...I was having a bit of fun writing/recording from the point of view of Souleis with permission from the player of course. Next, I will probably write from Kirin's point of view. _That_ should be very interesting seeing how unappreciated Kirin is.  We'll see that bitter Tethyrian edge!

Thanks for the sympathy. I live in South Texas and eventually you get sensitized...these allergies have been plaguing me to the point of migraines!  I think I might try that towel thing....


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Really?  I thought that was the player who wrote that.  A very nice piece of writing, Broccli_Head.  Being a Wolverine Psion isn't so bad, I think.  At least he's a class that isn't hampered too much by his new form.  Great stuff, I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Post !!!*

Hey whats goin on round here... whast this ... a post ? A Post ! OMG IT'S A POST !!! WOOT WOOT !!! Heh, well good to see that your allergies haven't totally melted your brain Broc  Cool post by the way, I think that writing from the different characters viewpoints will be a nice way to get different insights into characters that we otherwise may not have gotten to see, I mean for the readers fo course  I get to see these misfits everytime we play... heh. Perhaps I will write a post from Benitos point of view later  heh, it would go something like this... 

"What ? why would you do that ? grrr... If I wasn't lawful good... grrr, Yes Tyr told me to go here, why would I make that up ?!?" 

Lol, maybe not, Benito does love his friends (Grim and Ell) it's just the large group of newcomers that have joined them in the last two weeks that seem to do nothing but question the direction the party is headed ie.. why are we rescuing this guy Mourn, why do we keep asking Tyr for advice  But it does seem kinda cool, were gradually getting back to a steady group dynamic. Well Broc hurry up and post some more. And saturday would be good for us, I talked to Khirin/Aris and the rest of us could do it, plus my brother is going to be here, so he could play any m.i.a. people. Well let me know whats up.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Khirin's edge....*

*From the archives of the Abbey of the Blinding Truth: (received 20 Ches, 1373 by courier)*

*(DM note: this letter reflects and comments on the events from 10 Ches to 16 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons)*

						Irieabor
						17 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons

Dear Cousin,

As executor of your will, I am writing to relate to you the actions surrounding your heirs in the tenday since you “departed”.  While all evidence points that you are dead, I know that we al-D’hib  have an uncanny knack for survival. Plus, the Holy Justice has told us that his god says that you yet live. The Tyrites are trustworthy if a bit dogmatic in their pursuit of the law and what is good, so I send the letter logically to where you told me to present myself and our mind-reader to the group. Your body, whether living or dead, should show up there as the priest of Tyr seem to be examiners of the dead in Westgate as well as judges, and sometime annoying proselytizers.  Thank Waukeen for giving her worshippers the spirit of independence!

I write to you from the High House in Irieabor-on-the-Chionthar. At last! I do prefer the walls and cobbled streets of a good-sized city to roughing it in the wilderness. How you enjoy adventuring, cousin, I will never understand. In my opinion, we should have come here from the beginning and saved us a lot of trouble. I struggle with wanting to remind the priest of my superior knowledge of geography and urban centers in Faerun. He and I have had our differences and I have had to be meek for your sake, cousin. You owe me. That buffoon struck me not a day out from Westgate leaving that symbol of arrogance* on my cheek. Fortunately, the blessings of Waukeen removed the brand.  By the way, his pursuit of his cause led to the untimely demise of Souleiss. Thanks to your spy from the Emerald Enclave he is now a wolverine.  I almost perished as well.  My fee should be quadrupled!

This was on the ridge overlooking a foul-smelling, fog-shrouded valley that had once held a temple consecrated to the Storm Lord, Talos.  This priestess of Ilmater, you know, god of victimization, had given us this sob story about the soul of a paladin trapped by a demon. This demon resided in this valley. I thought, but was loathe to give my opinion—no one asked anyway—if you are so powerful that you can divine this matter, why don’t you go and get her yourself. Do you know what else? They paraded the corpse of this paladin through the streets of this one-horse town where we had traveled. I don’t even remember the name. So upon this ridge I was knocked to the edge of death by a spiny devil dog. I think they reside naturally on the planes of Hades or Tartareus and go by the colloquial name of howlers. We were attacked by a pack.  Your heirs prevailed. For that I am grateful as I fell within the span of few heartbeats. When I came to, the priest wanted to continue into the valley. The flower-girl had changed Souleiss into a wolverine and I had to console the confused lad. He won’t be finding any other talking wolverines anytime soon. So much for a family.  I myself made it clear to the druidess—Meliane is her name by the way—that if I die, don’t change me into some furry forest creature. I prefer my aquiline features showing the strong lines of our heritage from Calimshan. 

Thus, we entered the valley. Much of the vegetation was carnivorous. One would think that the valley had been dedicated to ancient Moander, not the God of Storms.  As a side, I might have to do some reseach on the history of this un-named valley. 

Sorry. I will continue with the account. The wild elf, Ellysidell had a hard time of it. He was almost choked by killer vines and engulfed by a mound of shambling vegetation. The priest and the druid have a lot of firepower. Their flamestrikes saved the day many a time as we explored the valley and discovered the ruins of the destroyed Temple of Talos. Apparently, the valley was also overseen by an old woman. Meliane did not like her, although she was a fellow druid. For some strange reason the usually paranoid holy justice did not see her as a threat. Grim, who trusts no one, remained true to form. Souleiss discovered that plants do not have minds as he knows them, accidentally blasted Grim silly, and took a dive on a patch of green slime. I was amused by their antics cousin, and generally hung back firing my crossbow from a safe distance. I re-emphasize that I am a merchant, not a warrior.  Curiously, the usually taciturn elf complained. He felt that the whole journey was a wild goose-chase. Again, however, we were following the Tyr-man's divinations.  We continued among the ruins and found a way down. Here we were confronted by will-o-wisps. Despite my complaints about their lack of judgment and planning, when it comes to a fight, your men are efficient. No less than four of the evil balls of light were destroyed. Grim took the biggest hit in that skirmish and that from the druid who reigned down divine fire when four ‘wisps surrounded the halfling. He lived.

I lent my healing when it was needed. The Tyrite did most of it, recording a tally of his help like most of his kind do. As the rest of the group went to explore the basement of the former evil temple, I remained at the entrance. Good thing. They fought mummies and other undead and were almost all fried by a lightning ward, I think, left by the former denizens. I heard that the druidess almost died. They did find two very interesting items, however. It may still be a lucrative dungeon delve.  Tomorrow I take bids on two, person-driven mechanical constructs. One is made to look like a beholder! Instead of eyestalks, it can hold interchangeable wands. The other is a digging machine built to look like a metal umber hulk. I shudder to think what happened to the gnomes who created these fantastic machines at the bidding of Stormlords. Fortunately, we survived the evening.  Two assaults came at us from beyond this plane.  First a quartet of bearded devils attacked us. There was a brief scare as one conjured an illusion of a huge fiend with horns and bat-like wings immolated in its own fire. We saw through it and took out the rest of the evil creatures. The priest proved his worth again as he and the wild elf took the brunt of the attacks and dealt out the most damage. Souliess had disappeared during the battle and returned with a devil that he had dominated. We did not gain much information from it before Mr. Holy destroyed it.  Meliane had been fighting with a shadowy goblin during the same conflict. It too had disappeared. 

We did not rest easy. The second attack came in the form of two huge mounds of dirt and rock. While they also fell to our staunch defense, by morning we were haggard and depleted of our healing. Even the priest wanted to rush from the valley. We had been led astray and the priestess of Ilmater had been misinformed. What powers do we fight here? 

Another fiend greeted us at the entrance to the basement. Wisely, we did not fight this barghest. Instead, we convinced it to return to the Nine Hells.  Obviously, the old woman druid was also in league with our adversary.  Probably that same demon who has the soul of the paladin.  She attempted to ambush us as we crossed a slime-ladden stream. Her allies were a gargantuan centipede, some oozes that secreted acid and which we mistook for elementals of water, and her own spells and control of things slimy*. The priest, Grim and Meliane finally tracked her down after a running battle, while the rest of us held the line against her minions. Amidst the holy justices protests, Grim and Meliane, in her favored great bear form, destroyed the evil druid. She turned out to be a hag. A green one. 

Finally, we left the valley and decided to head to Irieabor, like I had suggested before we got involved in this quest. A ghost, the squire of the paladin, gave us useful information. Sometimes I feel that our course is pre-scripted. Ellysidell had been correct. His gut had told us that this had been a false lead. The soul of the paladin was beneath the town in ancient catacombs. The group listened to reason at last. We needed to get to the big city and replenish our now meager healing supplies. It took us four days. During the march, we slew two young red dragons. They nearly killed Meliane and took a toll on Ellysidell.  I reminded the group before they reveled in too much triumph that the dragons were young. Fortunately, their mother was not around.  Lord Bron was concerned when we told him about the dragon attack. Apparently, this has been the third in the last month and not just by reds. If I recall correctly, the last Flight of Dragons was in 1356DR. What Alaundo the Seer titled this year makes me wary. 

Well, cousin, we are here now. I was able to secure us rooms at the keep and now I can concentrate on selling these mechas. I do not know if I will continue with your group, but I know that Souleiss will. My original thought was to gain the support and infrastructure of the temple of Waukeen here in Irieabor, but to my chagrin it has been abandoned since shortly after the Time of Troubles. It is reported to be haunted. Could I live here in the City of a Thousand Spires? It is a bit rustic and nowhere near as cosmopolitan as Zassespur or Athkalta or even Baldur’s Gate. Yet perhaps the goddess has a new plan for me. 

If you live, please send a message of return care of Lord Bron of Irieabor. 

					Sincerely, 


					Khirin al’Dhib



*Khirin’s name for the scales and hammer symbol of Tyr
*the druidess was a greenhag with some levels of druid and the oozemaster prestige class from _Masters of the Wild_


----------



## Broccli_Head

*edits*

If you've read the above post this morning, please check it out again. I've edited it several times. 

If that was just your first time reading it, ignore this message.

I have also realized that I haven't given a player update recently.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*cool*

hey Broc  I really like the last post, the letter from Khirin to Aris is very cool. Anyways Khirin is right bout somethin, it is as if our path is predestined, heh. And the divine advice of a God... apparently should always be taken with a grain of salt. Benito begins to feel as if this is all some divine test from Tyr to see if he bears the fatal flaws of his father. After Twilight Hollow Benito has his eyes on Mourn, which he will scy to determine the location of (just realized I had scry, lol). After that... a brief respite to the chondal wood, then Westgate... there is to much unfinished business there to leave it be (Aris, Dorthan, Baboo, Variak and let us not forget the villanous Nightmasks).


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

*Re: Khirin's edge....*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *From the archives of the Abbey of the Blinding Truth: (received 20 Ches, 1373 by courier)
> 
> During the march, we slew two young red dragons.  They nearly killed Meliane and took a toll on Ellysidell.*



*


 Broccli, for shame!  Two Young Red Dragons, and they fail to kill even one party member, and neither gets away!  This must have been a misprint.  If not, go here... http://www.baddragon.org 

You must learn the ways of BADD, young DM, and grow strong in the Rat Bastard way.   

Aside from that, another great update, and I'm impressed by the fact you're able to write from differing characters viewpoints so well.  Keep up the good work.*


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Re: Khirin's edge....*



			
				MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Broccli, for shame!  Two Young Red Dragons, and they fail to kill even one party member, and neither gets away!  This must have been a misprint.  If not, go here... http://www.baddragon.org
> 
> 
> *




I have to say that in my defense, Benito and his cohorts average level 10. Young red dragons are CR7. Meliane only lived because she self-stabilized at -9. Ellysidell only lived because he made one of  his reflex saves. He still was knocked down to 11 hpts (from 100+). Benito was down to less than 30. 

However, I will check out the recommended website and hit the players harder next time when momma comes a callin'!

BTW, I was out of town last week. Update is forthcoming.


----------



## Rel

Hey, Broc, I've just had a chance to catch up on your latest update and I really liked the format.  I think this letter and some of the other updates you've done that deviate from the standard narrative format are fantastic ideas.  They really help break up the normal pattern and keep things interesting.  It's probably a bit late in my Faded Glory SH to try such things, but I might just steal some of those tricks for my next Story Hour.

It is sort of bizarre to hear that the average party level is 10.  It seems like just yesterday these characters were having a tough time with a house full of orcish bandits.  Congrats especially to those characters who have made it the whole way intact.

I look forward to your next post.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord

Nice story hour you have here.  I like the way you make use of the established villians of the setting, and the players characters are interesting as well.  I look forward to reading the next segment of this story hour, should you update it.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*...*

And then there was ONE... thats all I'm gonna say <sigh> For those that remember the original party members of Aris Cloudancer, Benito Moltos, Ellysedell, Mourn and Nosr... Only one is left alive at this point, this brings party fatalities up to 10 (we had 2 deaths last session, all while sleeping in our beds at an Inn, lol. Well Broc is almost totally caught up so the next post or the one after should cover the tragic demise of two more of the Heroes... heh, I feel so, so ...  violated


----------



## TheWiseWarlord

*Re: Re: Re: Khirin's edge....*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTW, I was out of town last week. Update is forthcoming. *




So, forthcoming means within the next three or so months, right?


----------



## Broccli_Head

Uh....no! I am pretty excited about the turn of events with the Heroes. So if everything works out, you will see me get caught up with the posts in the next several days. I also might run a seperate thread soon about another FR group. Or I could run it here concurrently....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Heroes...*

*17 Ches 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons: Grim's Day Out*

Grim did not want to stay cooped up in the High Tower. Neither did Meliane. They agreed to take a day to go to town. The halfling wanted to get a replacement for the cloak that had been destroyed in the Valley of Storms and Mel wanted to visit the temple to Eldath. Ellysidell, ever watchful of the weaker members of the party, decided to accompany the pair. He also wanted to make sure that they stayed out of trouble. Benito sat in cloister preparing healing scrolls and Kirin was in intense negotiations to get money for the mechas that the Heroes had discovered. Soulies, also feeling stir crazy in the castle,  decided to go to town as well, posing as Meliane's animal companion so as to not arouse too much suspicion...

The companions traveled down the well-guarded path that led from the High Tower to the High Town, the part of Iriaebor that lay on the tor overlooking the Chionthar. Grim spied the shop he had seen when they had arrived and made a bee-line towards it. He entered the Well-dressed Wizard while the others waited outside. Robes and cloaks and staves of all shapes and sizes hung on racks and bars all throughout the shop. 

_Perfect,_ thought the halfling as he spied a smallish cloak made of non-glossy black material. 

Grim concluded his business quickly and exited, excited that his order would be ready the next day. Meliane then began leading the party towards the Silent Hall, a temple to Eldath at the end of the High Town. Their peaceful walk was interrupted by a shouting match between two big, burly fighting types. Grim took in the situation as he blended into the crowd taking advantage of the shadows formed from market stalls and fruit carts in the busy street. 

"How dare you interrupt my breakfast, whelp!" shouted a big man, over 7 feet tall in black armor wielding a huge, blackened, metal maul. 

Grim noticed that the symbol of a black talon on a red field on that man matched the symbol of the flags flying on a basalt fortress that they stood right outside. The rogue also saw the gleam of armor from archers behind battlements with bows ready. The other man, this one also large, but covered with distinct large, black feathers stammered something about vengeance and charged with a battle axe. He missed severely and the maul-wielder struck him two times within the span of heartbeats. A third swipe to trip up the axe-wielder missed. Grim slapped his forehead as he saw Meliane and her pet wolverine as well as Ellysidell ready to meddle in affairs not their own. Another individual, a man dressed in once fine, but now tattered robes also caught his attention. 

_Forest brother, beware of archers from the fortress...and a spellcaster!_ Grim sent to the wild elf. 

The raven-feathered man was clearly outmatched. Before more combat could take place, Meliane stepped in. Ellysidell, hand on the hilt of his falchion, watched her back.  Grim missed the exact details of the exchange--something about bringing the "full wrath of the Emerald Enclave"-- but the Black Talon backed down. As he strode with disdain back through the portcullis of the fortress, he taunted the raven-warrior. Meliane also threw the 7-foot man a bag of gold. 

"Typical Uthgardt! Hiding behind the skirts of his women."

AND 

"Hope those love taps sting for a while. No one challenges Taurgosz "TenHammer" Khosann and gets away for free!"

The last quip was given some emphasis with Tenhammer beating his chest. The Uthgardt was named Udin of the Raven Clan. Apparently, the Black Talons had raided his village way in the North some time within the past year. He was going right to the source, but after healing himself and accepting the healing of the druidess, he mused that revenge would have to wait.

Grim hung back as the group, with the addition of the lost and clueless barbarian continued to the Silent Hall.  The curious mage followed. Silent Hall was Grim's kind of place. It was quiet. The grove of Eldath was exquisite and the High Priestess Luaqqa, who had a green hue to her skin, spoke to them in a whisper. Meliane informed her of the events of their journey from Westgate up to that point while Ellysidell and an annoyed Grim had to escort Udin, Soulies, and the other hanger-on from the temple as they broke the silence etiquette and Soulies almost triggered several wards. 

Grim wanted to go back to Bron's castle. It seemed that there was no peace. When they arrived and without incident, they encountered Benito and Khirin planning for the sale of the mechas. Khirin looked curiously at the new people. 

Khirin grunted to himself and thought,_ more leeches to sap the wealth_. 

Benito sighed..._more fools to protect..._

He looked to the Northwest and muttered a quick prayer to Tyr for guidance and victory. Somewhere, the paladin of Ilmater suffered more than he could imagine and beyond that their old companion Mourn was the prisoner of bandits. The cleric refused to let his eyes wander south. He did not want to dwell on the recent, brutal past. 

_Aris, I wish you had not fallen...._


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Stormwolves prelude...*

_*From the diaries of High Priestess Myrie Evendar, Temple of Tymora, Westgate *_ 

_*7 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons*

Last night, I awoke to an explosion that rocked the port. Strange forces were at work in this accursed city. I had just had a dream. Fire and water. It was a strange dream in which I saw wolves being engulfed by a dark and malignant shadow, and having fire and smoke swallow them in turn. Then a primordial swirl sent dark and evil things to tear at this pack of wolves, separating them. I saw the hand of the goddess throw the dice. It was their Fate. One half of the pack left after two were felled, and the others succumbed to fire and darkness. A howl broke forth out and out of the dark waters lept three wolves, huge like no others I had seen before, and lightning and thunder followed their wake. The fur of the first one was yellow-white, bleached, the color of lightning; the second a blood red, the third a metallic color akin to mithral. I think that the goddess was telling me that these were the wolves that had died. The ones I thought had been consumed by fire and water.  

Then she said, “The Stormwolves are coming….”,  

That’s when I awoke. Mere breaths after a knock came to my door 

“Mistress! Mistress!! “, I heard Sandreene’s voice yelling, “Come quick there are strange visitors this night.”  

And they weren’t vampires!_


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Stormwolves!*

*A battle, somewhere west of Westgate: 14 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons *

Jhavan the Grey spied something not right on the road ahead. It looked like something hastily buried . He stopped the carriage that held the prisoner inside and  dismounted from his horse to investigate. Nothing appeared out of the ordinary. The animals of the forest were still making normal noises for early evening. He was confident that absolutely no one knew about the drugged-up, looser-of-a-prisoner he was escorting away from the city. He probed the ground.

As Jhavan started to uncover what now looked like a bag, he had the odd thought of an ambush. He scanned around and then his eyes fell upon a single-cold cold eye staring back at him. Before he could say anything to the rest of the caravan it was too late. They were upon him.  

“Khiron, now!!!” was all he heard , and an arrow grazed his leg. 

He turned around to see more than ¾ of his men stunned and staring aimlessly. _Sorcery! _ he thought, but Jhavan was not without his own surprises. The scout smiled as a _fireball _came speeding from the sky falling onto the side of the road from were the arrow came. He hoped it would fry the ambushers.  

_How dare they! Well, who ever it is they’re in trouble now.  _

He had a good battle mage that was flying above laying down the hurt. His thoughts were soon interrupted by a white-haired warrior with a patch covering one eye. Wielding a crackling scimitar this man came somersaulting over the burning brush to charge at him, and then slash him before he could make a move. In the twillight he could make out his opponent now. It was a drow! 

_Is this the legendary Driz’zt Do’Urden coming to take me out?! _ He gulped.  

Soon he could see his remaining men being attacked by a red-haired woman from horseback. She charged from the right flank.  

_Alias of the Azure Bonds..couldn't be?No way, but these guys are good _ he thought,_ real good.  _

 But his ace was the battle mage who now hovered above them. She cast another spell. A _web_ and then another _fireball_ held and burned this crazed warrior, the one the drow addressed as Khiron who still skulked in the burning brush. He wielded a great sword. The blade and his flailing arms and legs tore through the magical strands and flaming debris like they weren’t even there. Then he began wading through his men, even the poor old drover, with wild abandon. He did not slow down. The battle mage was soon hit by several bolts of energy and Jhavan saw that the attackers also had magical support. A smug smile crept over the scout. Another _fireball_ was unleashed.  

*BOOM! * It hurled their mageling back and staggered him. He was still alive, but barely. 

“Young one!” yelled the lightning-haired warrior, without emotion , “Finish her."  

The young , charred sorcerer stood back up and unleashed a great bolt of *white fire* from his hands. Jhavan saw his battle mage fall down into a smoldering heap of charred bones.  

The scout thought to himself, _I cannot win this encounter and this crazed drow is going to finish me with his lightning scimitar.  _

So Jhavan went invisible , hoping to strike at his attacker or escape. Then he saw another explosion, this one of golden glitter. It fell everywhere around him covering him, but not blinding him. He now knew that it was time to escape. He hoped he could pull it off. He engaged the lightning -haired drow and tried to disarm him but he could not. The one-eyed drow beat back the maneuver, and he was cut deeply for it. Jhavan, had to keep that crackling blade away from him. Again he tried to win past his attacker's defenses and was defeated. Luck--an instinctive duck-- prevented him from suffering another hack, but he also knew that another deep cut and the drow would gut him like a fish. He saw his chance and with a quick flick of his wrist with his own scimitar followed by a sweep of his legs he sent the drow's shock scimitar to the ground. Jhavan took off. The sound of the red-haired woman and crazed warrior slicing through his men rang in his ears. Damn his men and his charge! It was about survival now! Mask granted him stealth and speed and endurance. Soon Jhavan had peace and his drow tracker gave up for the moment,  but he also had a sinking feeling that they would finish up at the road and soon follow. He did not relish the prospect of being hunted. He paused to catch his breath and then continued to move, hoping that night would cover his tracks.  

=============================== 

“Valeria, wait we must talk,” said Jenner.  

It was still hard to think of him by that name. The two were conversing after the so-far successful extraction of the strange little man. He was still severely drugged. Let the priests sort that one out. Valeria wiped the _glitterdust_ from her eyes, and scanned the aftermath of a brief and bloody battle. They had been efficient. 

“Khiron, you and the priestess dispose the bodies and secure our little friend,” continued Jenner. “Valeria you , the Interrogator , and I shall chase down our quarry and with his help we can cripple one of two houses that plague the Obaskyr line. This is a target of opportunity one we cannot pass up. We now possess inside information. This will be the perfect chance to cause dissension and sow some of our own discord and set our enemies against each other for a time. This will be a big enough of distraction to accomplish our goals … all of them , including the _other _ rescue.”  

_Was he hinting at someone close to her?_ 

“Jenner,” she replied in a cool,even toned voice. “If I did not know you better I would say you are positively evil, much more akin to the race you resemble now. “ 

The tall red-haired warrior looked at the lightning-haired man , known now to her as Jenner Stormwolf and thought how drow-like her companion looked. Maybe it was the eye patch he now wore that made him look more sinister. He had always had a mean streak. Now he just _looked_ like a villain. She shuddered involuntarily… but not just because of Jenner's appearance.

Changes had happened and were happening. The logic she had always appreciated in her companion had now become colder and sharper. She noticed the change in herself as well-- less emotions, more action in thought. And what could be said for the other friend the one that had carried her lifeless body from the cursed waters of the harbor?  Khiron, he called himself now, and he seemed more blood thirsty. He was no longer the contemplatative warrior who had first appeared more like a sage than a fighter. Now he craved action. It almost consumed him.  What had Tymora, his patron goddess, done to him?

They had all changed since coming out of the water and through the pain of recovery and the cards.... 

_Some more than others, _she thought. 

She could not escape the logic of Jenner's proposal and the irony of it all. Yes, she liked the idea of starting a war. Especially between two of the most infamous guilds in all Faerun.  

“Stormwolf, I like you better as my friend than my enemy. You think like a politician…or a drow,” added the red-haired warrior woman smiling. 

“Then we are agreed in our course. Excellent....” replied the one eyed warrior. “Father, I guess  all those lessons at court have paid off,” mused the Stormwolf out loud.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*huh ?*

So let me see if I understand this correctly. The characters who died apparently have come back as 'uber' underground heroes, kind of like a midieval A-Team. Thwarting evil and retiring to their hideout at the end of the day...

Now lets take the surviving Heores, pursued beaten thwarted killed (few more pk's comin down the pipe soon) and hated by the general populace... hmm... Driven to the brink of madness (recent events) Benito is going to go nuclear on some priestess of Llavatar while trying to think of the most honorable way to bury the last of his friends... this is the partys reward for living, lol, thats just evil man  

Gotta say though I liked the posts and truthfully the bit about the 'stormwolf' heh, that's kinda cool and should the remaining 3 people survive it might be interesting to see what happens. Well good job Broc, and I look forward to seeing how you relate the events of last weeks sessions  

Malachai 'Benito' Rose


----------



## Broccli_Head

*another excerpt....*

_From the archive of Twilight Hall, Berdusk. Year of Rogue Dragons, 1st quarter_

*Field Agent Report:

Location: Turmish

Agent: Gareth Oakenbow*

_Why did I agree to this! I cannot  believe I am actually taking  up inventory!  Blast!  May Mielikki turn me into a city dweller, wait …sigh… that’s already been done.    Well, look at it this way Gareth Oakenbow, you could be still roasting over a  pit of coals.  You  owe a life debt.  Well, it is a good thing I suppose.  I do like teaching the youngsters , their woodlore, tracking and some weapon craft.  It keeps these street urchins from terrorizing the customers.  I do admit it is a good plan to get cheap labor and get these little starving street rats off the streets, and I do believe that overall their benefactor has a good heart even though he hides it under a gruff, and I really do mean really gruff exterior.  You have to dig deep to get to that one’s heart.  But I’ve seen his soft side.  Who else could combine pragmatic business sense and  hide a charitable heart beneath a cold exterior.  After all,  I do get paid well to look after the place and explore the nearby woods and forests I do so love, and with children no less.  Though I think that these Turmites really need all the help they can get with conservation.   I really do not have to do much, just come in work a little.  Not a bad gig really.

The place is managed by some very experienced staff.  I am just merely a figurehead, the one in charge of public relations. As if that is not enough, this place is really well liked and looked after.  You have many Holy Justices and other Tyrites frequent here and also I do believe ,but what can never tell, that there are I druids of the Emerald Enclave watching over the place.  Would you believe they pose as landscapers?   The renovators for this Grand Inn/Tavern had an unusual green thumb, if you know what I mean.   I feel a strange sense of comfort in this place and it feels like sleeping in the Guthmere forest.  

I have noticed increased activity with merchants frequenting here, it is good for business.  But I do believe word of mouth travels quickly.  This is the place to also make good business contacts.  Merchants all have a network, and Aris CloudDancer, Cloudancer Outfitters,  is no different.  He is an unusually very thorough fellow, if a bit strange for a half-elf, but we do not share much in common except for our mutual calling to our Mistress of the Woods.  His business acumen is good.  He delegates very well, because the man is just simply abrasive.  Being with him is like being with a Mountain dwarf.  Still he and his companions did save my life and all he asked of me was to check in from time to time, work when I had reason , teach the ways of woodlore to the children that he had gathered.  

I must admit after losing the rest of  my party I am not to keen on going it alone, and I am for now not restless.  Perhaps I have found a good calling.   A place where I belong.  

Imagine!  I am the one that gets rescued and after barely being acquainted with the man, he leaves me here to look out for his place.  When asked why, He merely shrugged and said “You owe me.” The cleric , Benito Maltos is his name I believe. He is a good one.  Too good  if you catch my mind.  The young cleric is infectious with his sense of Justice and an Odd pairing with those two (Aris and Benito).  Benito, simply told me that The Heroes of the Vilhon Reach believes in the goodness of their newfound friend…  Me.  There is another ranger who stops in from time to time with exotic spices.  I believe his name is Jhazad.  Next time  he comes, I may have to go back to the Shadowwood and visit. I am concerned about the movement of troops from Hlondeth along the western Turmish border that he told me about. He also told me many times the  Adventure of the Blue Snails .  So, this is how our Mistress pulled in Aris CloudDancer.  The Heroes , I sense do the will of the gods.  Fate has a strange sense of humor.  What is that saying… Oh yes I remember.  “We have no fate but the fate we are given.” Only a Tethyrian half-elf could say something like that.

Well for now I do suspect an agenda here, especially with this place and the kids, but I’m not sure.  I find no evil with these “Heroes”.  Until my next report.

Gareth Oakenbow_


----------



## Malachai_rose

*cool*

Heh, thats kinda cool  I had forgotten about the elven ranger we rescued that Aris left in Alaghon to look after the inn. Kind of cool to see that at least things at home are good


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Heroes...*

with a little help from malachai_rose!

*21 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Darkest Hour, part I*


When I left the Temple in Alaghon on that fateful morning many months ago I wanted to help uphold the precepts of the god that had been like a father to me. I wanted to give something back. At the time, I had no notions of leaving Alaghon nor did I have any idea as to how I would accomplish this desire to bring justice to the wicked and protect those that couldn't protect themselves. 

Then I met the man that would change my life... Aris Clouddancer. He was  a rather rude and strang fellow yet, I Benito was naive and believed that it was fate...Tyr's will. As the months passed we became as brothers. Aris and the other fledling companions, Ellysidell, Nosr, and Mourn, gave me something I  had never had before... a sense of belonging. In the temple I was never allowed to socialize witht the other boys my age. Instead I was always driven to focus on his studies by Gipetto and the other devoted. I never understood it then. Now I do...sometimes. Salazar, do you think they would have ostrcized me?

As the weeks and months passed my sense of purpose and belonging continued to grow. Time and time again we, The Heroes defeated evil and helped the weak... We were invincible. We even called ourselves The Heroes of the Vilhon Reach. Even when Mourn died he came back. He ran Aris' inn for us,and  even after death his friendship stood firm. I  dismissed thoughts of defeat from my mind as we headed back to Khundrakar. I must confess that in the dark of the abandoned  mines I felt my heart grow heavy with dread yet upon our  victorious exit from the mountain again I felt invincible and encouraged by Tyr. We had defeated evil.The good guys had won yet again.

We even thwarted the Zhentarim's invasion plans for Alaghon and emerged victorious. Tyr was with me then, also.  When Milo died I was saddened,but I remember telling myself that there would be casualties in the war against the darkness and brushed it away, even though Thazar-de had escaped. Indeed the core group of friends still stood firm as if protected by Tyr himself.

Then came Westgate. Everything changed here.  When I realized that Scourge might be Dorthan I saw it as another sign that Tyr's hand had guided us to this place to right the evils of injustice once again. Yet it was not to be ... In Westgate I found myself in a place where evil reigned supreme and even the followers of the God of justice lived hidden inside of a cold stone fortress. When I came to the Abbey with Nosrs' body, my heart was heavy, but I felt that with Tyr's help my friend would be alright and then we would return to the _Wave of  Destiny_  where Aris would devise a plan to thwart this new evil...

No, Tyr. You did not allow that to happen! Aris and Variak and Alberia were all gone... dead or missing. This was to be our great moment. We had found Dorthan Lhal !!! A hero of the faith and father of Alberia. It seemed cruel that on the eve of recovering Dorthan from the clutches of evil that his daughter should die on a boat in that dirty little city.  

It had hapened that way... When we left Westgate it was not in victory but as cowards running into the night. Without Aris, I feel lost. So much  changed in those short two days spent in Westgate. It was if our mandate from Tyr had been revoked. Five of our number were either dead or lost to the cause. The only thing left is to  find Mourn and then regroup. Should I go after Aris, then?

Last night was the last straw. Ell was taken from me, and for some reason...his soul does not respond.


_Benito wept and fought against the raging storms that built within himslef crying out for blood and vengeance. He reached for the bottle again but stopped as the Flaming Falchion of Ellysidell winked on and off..._


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Ell...*

Thats right... Ellysedell is dead <sigh> Only question that remains is what are the last 2 friends (Benito and Grim) gonna do about it. Well stay tuned cause Broc's only one post from being caught up and were playin Sunday, so cross your fingers  Also he will post what happened, I think hes doin the post in a flashback, ie Benito gettin hammered at the bar starts recollecting what went wrong, heh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*preview...*

great game last sunday! 

Have Ilmater and Tyr heard the cries of the Heroes? 
How do they respond?
How do the Heroes repond to their response?
How much damage can a celestial do?
How about a noble efreeti assassin?
 

Stay tuned, true believers!


----------



## Malachai_rose

*...*

roflmao, just hurry up and post already   If anyone still keeps up with the story   let me just say it only gets... well to be honest I don't know what it gets but it does get somethin real soon, lol. And let me just say it's not what you expect.. or at least it wasn't what I was expecting when we geared up to play sunday, heh.  As always any thoughts coments or questions are welcomed and encouraged becasue hey   how are we gonna make the story more enjoyable without input...

Plus I could really use some advice on what Benito and Grim should do... do we go rambo and charge into certian death to take the evil priestess that slayed Ellysedell out ? Do we try to compose ourselves and see what happens, Do we say 'forget the evil priestess this sucks I'm outta here' ? heh, honestly me and Grims player were lookin at the rambo option... it made sense for our characters (we think) that being overcome with grief they would just go balls to the wall and go for it.. Well let me know what yall think.


----------



## honorwolf II

Hey, I like this post.  It has some interesting twists and there seems to be some sort of meta plot unfolding before our very eyes.   Annals of the Stormwolf.  What changed the other characters?  What really happened to the ones left for dead in Westgate?  Who is the one-eyed warrior?  Why is he a drow or drow like?  Who is the crazed berserker that can wade through a fireball and a web spell as if it was nothing?  What of the woman warrior.  This Valeria the Red.  I like the surgical precision in which this small band strikes.  They had their magical support in the background ready to throw the artillery.  

I do worry about what is really going on with the Heroes of the Vilhon reach.  So many PK(player kills)s.  I feel bad for the Heroes.  It is as if the enemies have a spy in their midst, because they seem to be able to match them or foil their plans.  Why is that?  Poor Benito, he is like the last original left living.  That is devastating.  Grim, he really must be about survival.  That little rogue is really tough to survive all that has been going on and without a great amount of magic.  WEll, I really like this post.  It is tragic,action-packed, filled with intrigue and mystery,.  I love the deviousness of this meta plot unfolding.  My hats off to you Broc.
Laters, True Believers.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Heroes...*

*21 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Darkest Hour,Interlude *

_Ellysidell's tale...earlier that fateful day_

We were on our way back from Iriaebor to finally free the soul of Shaunnara, paladin of the Suffering God. It had been hard going and I had been right. The trip to the Valley had been a diversion. The demon that held her had re-located its lair to catacombs beneath Twillight Hollow. Evil loved to gloat. This time we would make her pay!

The first day and a half was uneventful, and then with Twillight Hollow over the next hill, we were attacked once again by our adversary. Meliane, flying ahead in the form of an eagle, screamed as a whirlwind attacked her. Another appeared at our flanks. Benito and Grim went to Meliane's aid and I, seeing that our new companions, and Souliess, were overmatched, spurred my horse forward to help them. The creature was there and was not there. It had no solid form, but when _Son of Fury*_ hit the windwall filled with churning mud and debris, the whirlwind gave, and I heard a more high-pitched sound come from the creature. Was it an elemental scream of pain or anger?

In less than a heartbeat, my world turned upside-down and I was spinning and being buffeted by the wind and debris of the whirlwind creature. I heard the northern barbarian scream as well. I continued to swing and through the din of swirling winds I heard a rip. Then there was silence and I hit the muddy ground. The first whirlwind creature had been vanquished. My horse and Udin's lay in pieces around us. From all fours, I looked up and saw Benito with a satisfied smile, swing his mount around and charge the other air elemental. Grim was no where to be seen and the half-elven magician was making arcane gestures well away from the fight. He was no Nosr, that was for sure. The young half-breed preferred up close and personal. This mage was typical and stood at the back. 

I smiled to see Meliane fly from the "belly" of the creature and send down Mielikki's divine fire onto the elemental. Benito followed with one of his own and charged  towards it. A green cloud descended upon the swirl and I heard the mage say, "Oops!" 

I glared at him, picked myself up and charged to fight at the cleric's side. Benito was sucked up by the elemental and his screams and gags echoed across the meadow. Souleiss stood back and ripples of energy streamed from his beastial visage to hit the whirlwind. Where was Little Buddy? Had he been torn to pieces like my horse? I redoubled my efforts against the creature of air and somehow dodged its attacks. _Son of Fury_ was a tribute to the stout folk and their weaponsmithing. In my hands it performed. The high-pitched wailing--it must have been pain--reached a crescendo as I whirled and struck the air creature with all my might. The Lone Wolf be praised! The whirlwind stopped, Benito crashed to the ground. His horse was dead, but he was alive! He gagged and coughed and gave the mage a dirty look. I reached for his hand and pulled him up. We clasped forearms and grinned, spitting mud and blood from our mouths. Grim appeared from behind some tall grass and Meliane changed back into her beautiful half-elven form. 

_Little forest-brother, I forgive  you..._.

I do not know if Grim heard, but his eyes were downcast and he would not meet mine nor Benito's gaze. 

The fight against the air elementals must have been too much for Udin and the human mage. They whispered away from the rest of us. Udin approached Benito some time later. With a look of disgust and a dimissing wave, the cleric turned his back on the northman and walked towards the rest of us. 

"Let's go. I have no time for cowards!"

Tired and weary, we reached the Double Bolt Inn. Tommorrow we would find our way below the town and destroy the demon. Bentio did not tolerate any backtalk and we secured the same rooms we had before. Benito and Grim slept in one room while Souliess and I rested in the other. Meliane preferred to have her own room. I slipped into my reverie quickly, aches from the fight still lingered....
---
*Ellysidell's _dwarven waraxe +2_ found in Khundrukar


----------



## Malachai_rose

*...*

<sniff> gonna miss the big guy, heh... well I liked the post and the way it showed the camraderie between the members of the 'core' group... unfortunatley that core group no longer exists... ohh well, time for some new blood =)  and maybe just maybe we can finish up the task set forth and free the paladin without  any further loss of life.


----------



## AvarielAvenger

So, how exactly did Ellysidel die?  I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone but Benito and Grim get smashed.   

Another thing....  I think, if you are going to do another story, you should have a seperate thread for it.  I don't think this "Stormwolf" company has yet earned the privelege of being in the same thread as the Heroes Of The Vilhon Reach.   

Regardless, your thread, do what you want.  I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Woot*

I appreciate the support  trust me us REAL heroes of the reach feel the same way.. heh, but I think there is a tie in with this 'other' group... my thoughts are that its Aris (the drow guy) Alberia (the redhead) Variak (the warrior) and the little guy they rescued I think is our favorite gnomish artificer Baboo, plus I think the arial support is Nosr having been recalled from Alaghon by Aris... 

Needless to say if it is them and Benito finds out they were alive yet made no attempt to let the others know what had happened and that they in fact survived (Benitos communes with Tyr reflected they were not dead.. but Benito felt it was a cryptic God answer for they live on in your hearts or some other wishy washy DM.. oops I mean God logic ) So if these Stormwolves are in fact some of the missing from Westgate... it would be best if they stayed there for the young priest of Tyr will not be very understanding of the motives behind not letting the Heroes know that they still lived, I believe ALberia had to have been raised as Tyr did reflect that she was dead... also the rescue they mention after they rescue the gnome is referring to Dorthan Lhlal, ALberias father who as some might recall is being held captiv by the quivering thumb in Westgate... 

So much floating around and I think that its all about to come to some sort of resoloution. Also not every dies... its just out of the original Heroes only Benito is left, Meliane and Souliss are still alive and kicking... after a few raise deads perhaps but alive nonetheless. 

Also we meet Big Ell's new character coming up... lets just say the group is feeling rather xenophobic lately and she doesn't get  the red carpet roled out for her (biggest understatement of the year, lol) Well hopefully this cleared up a few points, heh.. sometimes Broc's writing ambitions get ahead of him and a few (myself included) get lost along the way


----------



## honorwolf II

*Hello True believers*

To the readers and fans of this story hour I would encourage you to read on and just go back and read from the initial trials, of the Heroes.  I would commend the characters.  In light of all the dark things that have fallen the group, it has come to my attention that some may need to read more carefully.  Malachi has an attention to detail and the subtle that is commendable.  
Remember what the characters were like in personality and drive. 
Especially the fallen.  If Aris and the others are truly alive then trust in that and the Gods of good that for whatever reasons to hide I am sure they were good ones.   Remember what he was like, granted Aris was cold, but remeber what he was.
"There are circumstances in war when many cannot attack few, and others when the weak can master the strong.  One able to manipulate such circumstances will be victorious."  Remember.  "He who knows when he can fight and when he cannot will be victorious."  Sun Tzu, "The Art of War"  Read  on and more will unfold.  
And AvariealAvenger thanks for commenting on the post it really is cool that you look forward to the post and this story.  I would leave you with this though.  " All warfare is based on deception."


----------



## honorwolf II

*Re: Hello True believers*

WE have no fate, but the fate we are given.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*lol*

yaddda yadda yadda... keep on talkin. Fortune cookie stuff like that is what got the heros in a bad way in the first place, lol. But then again recycling old lines from 'Kung-Fu'' was always somethin Aris was good at   (Kung-Fu was an old 70's tv show) heh, well hopefully we can meet back up in the near future  Benito would like to have a few words with ya big pappa Aris, heh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Yes! Heroes!*

malachai & hwolf....enough of your jibba-jabba!

*the post takes its inspiration and is in honor of Sepulchrave!* 

*21-22 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Darkest Hour, part II *

The Painmistress was livid and broke another mirror scaring the acolytes outside her door who listened to yet another tantrum. They bowed their heads and muttered prayers to the god of Suffering to ease her sorrow. 

_Shaunnra's death must still be effecting her, _ thought Gwyneth as she hurried away from her mistress's door to attend to other duties in the temple.

==========
Andress Nagheson strode from her room, composed but seething inside.

"I am not to be disturbed!" she yelled to the nearest guard.

_Dupes! Little fools and half-wits...If you only knew...._ she smirked and imagined blissful suffering, but not hers. No, these ungrateful townsfolk would be under her lash soon enough. First, though she had to take care of these meddling adventurers. How could they have survived yet another attack? 

The High Priestess of Ilmater closed and locked her door, retiring to her inner sanctum. After an appropriate pause, she muttered a prayer and stepped through the wall. She ran down the staircase into the catacombs beneath the town.
==========

Farrouk al-Sudin ibn-Yussef, Slayer of Ten-Thousand, the Whirlwind of Flame, Wearer of the Black Ash surveyed his underlings from the balcony that overlooked his courtyard. They were good, but needed work. He looked out upon the City of Brass, took a deep breath and smelled the smoke and soot. He looked "north"--for direction was relative here in the Land of Eternal Fire--and eyed the Charcol Palace with ambition. He rubbed his goatee.

_Soon, cousin. Soon there will be a reckoning...._ 

That was when he felt the tug. 

_NO! It cannot be. I will not go!_

 He tried to resist, but the vision of favors left ungiven tore through his skull. He was compelled. _Aaaaargh! _ He hated Toril, but that was where in his youth he had made deals that he had hoped were long forgotten. Gods...or in this case goddesses did not forget.

An almost inaudible pop sounded, and where the Slayer had once stood, only a rising column of smoke remained. The efreeti in the courtyard practicing with whirling blades of fire and metal did not even pause to notice...
=============

"No! I will not make deals with devils!" shouted the Painmistress

The xill crackled and hissed in its infernal language arguing his case yet again to summon and ally with denizens of the Nine Hells.

"You know they would make require payment that we would not be willing to give."

She ignored him and in front of the Altar of Agony cried out to the Lady of the Lash to send her an worthy ally to destroy these Heroes from the South.

Bhell, her priest lieutenant shuddered while Quell (what the Painmistress had named the xill) responded with clicks and wheezes as if in glee. Whatever, his Ultimate Mistress sent would judge this paltry human unworthy, it believed. Then he and his hive could write their own contract.
============

It was always dark in the Barrens of Doom and Despair. A castle bristling with spikes and surrounded by the wails of thousands of torture victims dominated the blasted plain. Their screams echoed all across Mungoth, and to the Maiden of Pain the sound was the most exquisite aria....

Her contemplations upon her Throne of Torture were interupted by a tug from Toril. _Another ally!_. She half-raised her eyelids and appraised the host of devils that ran torture exhibtions in the Grand Hall---especially the kytons and barbed ones, they were her favorite. However, her patience had been tested enough, and while the deceit and irony that her servant on Faerun worked brought her pleasure, the use of elemental resources was becoming expensive. The Grand Torturer calculated and examined her host,then heard the request--the gall and the cowardice to not ask for her best servants, the exiles of Baator. She had already lined up a cornugon or two, now this mortal wanted someting else. 

Loviatar searched her archive of contracts and cruel acts...and implemented it. Even better, Bhaal was dead. There would be no return favor. She reached into the elemental plane of fire and commanded. She grinned as the efreet resisted. _Time to answer for the whims of youth, assassin!_ He was compelled.  

Then she went back to her music....
============

Benito awoke with a start and instictively grabbed _Mano de la Justicia_. 

"Salazar, did you feel that? Something...I can't place it."

_Yes, 'Nito. I sense someone has opened something best left closed. There is a presence here that reeks of evil and should not be in this world._

"Grim, are you there?"

_Stop making so much noise!_ replied the ghostwise halfling in his head. 

Benito sat for a few minutes holding his longsword, but then the feeling of apprehension left. He dozed off once again....
===========

Somwhere underneath Twilight Hollow, heated negotiations were ongoing. The Painmistress was frustrated as she yelled at the efreet. He wanted a contract drawn up for the assassinations and in return for his services, for  her to be part of his harem! She screamed. They re-negotiated. She settled for less. 

"I _ask_ you," she gritted her teeth, "to slay two of the five."

It had at one time been all of them! But even after supplication and begging by her and refusal by the outsider, her inital task had dwindled. She should have asked for devils!

"And yes, you may choose those which will offer the least resistance."

In return, the efreeti assassin asked to be an advisor for the House of Torment. He agreed.

Quell whistled...that could help him a great deal. Bhell was busy making preparations for an inevitable assault by these meddlers if the planar ally failed. Hopefully, he would not and soon, with the firelord's help, they would bring more pain to these weak primes. 

============


_Pain!_ Ellysidell felt like he was on fire and was yanked from his reverie.

Souliess dreamed that he was baking in an oven and woke with a start. Their room was on fire, the door was no where to be seen, and the heat was intense. Dense smoke began to form.  However, there was no crackling sound and he could not even here his scream. He shouted at Ellysidell, but the elf looked at him strange. _No Sound had come out!_ Quickly, he manifested a _mindlink_ with Ell. Then before he could converse with his companion he sent out feelers to detect any other minds in the room. 

That was when the whirling, white-hot blades appeared and tore through the wolverine. Boiling blood hissed as it hit the walls of fire and steamed as they hit the ground. It was his blood and no one heard his yells of pain. He looked up and saw only a ripple in the heat as the blades quickly disappeared. He felt the alien and cruel mind. Death was here and it  projected his demise willingly!

Ellysidell saw scimitars lash out at his roommate and struck where he thought they had originated. His blade cut only through air. Souliess reached out to the mind of the enemy and tried to wipe his mind. He could not tell the ripples of power from the shimmers of heat. He hurt badly. Somewhere in their minds a ripping and tearing of cloth echoed. Souliess felt the stong will of the assassin shrug off the attack and reward him with two more cuts of the blazing scimitars. Souliess toppled to the ground. A heap of steaming guts burst forth from his sundered belly. 

Then the attacker switched to Ellysidell. The elf yelled and raged and redoubled  his effort. He thought about fleeing with the body of his fallen comrade, but only fleetingly. The flaming falchion and the semi-visible blades met each other and sparks flew. Ellysidell felt that he even hit one or two times, but the trade off was four, maybe five slashes that criss-crossed his body. Then two more slices formed a bloody, smoky "X" across his chest and abdomen. Stunned and left exposed, he saw the swirl of red robes and red skin and horns and sharp teeth briefly before he fell. The enemy sliced deeply into his abdomen spilling way too much blood onto the floor.  Ellysidell stared in disbelief, sank to his knees, then collapsed face first into the pool of his steaming blood. 

Farrouk thought to himself as  his wounds began to close, _ All too easy._, and began wiping his blades on the fur of the dead, hairy psion to prevent them from tarnishing...


----------



## AvarielAvenger

Heh.  Well, she really should've gone for the harem deal.  This guy seems like he could've killed the rest of the party.    Here's a free tip, guys:  When you are ambushed while you are resting, and the ambusher does not die from your first round of attacks...  Get the hell out of dodge.  

I'm surprised Ellysidel didn't run.  Silly Elf.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*cooked and skewered!*



			
				AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Get the hell out of dodge.
> 
> I'm surprised Ellysidel didn't run.  Silly Elf. *




_Sigh..._ some groups have trouble running. What is a campaign-world-continuity, story-minded DM supposed to do?

I've always believed that there is a bigger bully than you around the corner and one can't hack and slash their way through a campaign. Eventually, you'll bite off more than you can chew. 

However, the good news for the Heroes is that this philosophy runs both ways--that is for heroes and villians.  Stay tuned for more revelations!


----------



## Malachai_rose

*harem deal*

well at first it seems that the assasin could have taken the rest of the party (he might of ) but then people underestimate the power of a cleric with nifty little combos.. like everyones favorite   the harm/hit special, heh or for when that doesn't work we have the Banishment special, course that might only serve to make the assasin angrier but <shrugs> what ya gonna do just sit there and die, lol. If only everyone in the party was a 12th lvl cleric of Tyr then everything would be peachy keen


----------



## Broccli_Head

*More Heroes!*

*21 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: The Darkest Hour, part III *

Benito was awakened by a pounding, slamming sound. Grim was already making for the warded door. As Benito rolled from under the bed, the halfling had muttered the password and tumbled out the door. In the hallway they saw ice and snow spilling from Meliane's room and a red glow appear from under the door where Ellysidell and Souleiss rested. Grim crept quickly and stealthily forward toward's Meliane's room,  while Benito examined the middle door. No sound emanated from the elf and beast's room and he banged hard for them to get up and get out. 

A large, feral cat crouched on hind legs in the corner and changed back into the familiar form of Meliane of the Emerald Enclave. 

"Fool assassin!" she exclaimed pointing to the frozen-to-death form of a black-clad humanoid standing over her bed. 

But Benito was more concerned about the middle door. He called Grim forward to examine it. Meliane stood ready. Grim swung the door inward and saw the wall of flame. There was no heat and it was eerily silent. The companions saw humanoid shadows flickering beyond the fire. Two dispels sprung from the divine mights of the druid and cleric. Suddenly the crackle of fire and the ring of metal could be heard and then the cry of distress and agony. A larger shadow stood above the others. Benito did not  hesistate and lept into the fire, grunting as the flames burned him. Grim hung back, hearing the cleric's pain in his head. He knew that there would be no evading a _wall of fire_ that he was to purposely run through. 

_For you, big, forest-brother!_

Curiously, there was no reply and the shock of pain paled in comparison to what the halfling felt as he exited the wall of flame. Ellysidell lay crumpled on the ground, a bloody, steaming heap of flesh. Benito now stood back as he saw the fire-demon stand and smile over the dead bodies of his friends. 

_I have completed my task, so I give you a choice. You may leave and I will spare you,_ spoke the demon in Benito's head. 

Benito stalled as he weighed his options and asked questions, not gaining new information from Farrouk, Slayer of Ten Thousand (and two). The efreet pondered as well as he watched the halfling attempt to flank him and saw that the would-be-heroes were suffering in this heat and not dropping. He reversed the _wall of fire_.

_I could use servants such as yourselves. You do not seem as weak as these two. I have a plan..._

For Benito, this condescension was the last straw. He charged the efreet and struck home. The efreet struck back doing more damage as his sharp, hot blades found critical points on the cleric's body. His contingent healing spells went off! Grim sliced with his _Twin Fangs_, but could not find a vital area. This assassin was too experienced to fall for his feints and weaves. Then Benito in desperation reached not for the divine might of Tyr but for something darker. The cleric of justice touched Farrouk al-Sudin with a glowing dark-green hand. The firelord stumbled back as multiple wounds opened from his body and gushed dark-red blood, but before Benito could finish him with _Mano_--all the while Salazar crying out to Benito to stop--a gem hanging from a black metal chain glowed with its own dweomer. The efreet laughed. 

_Not bad, youngling, but now I am through toying. Say hello to your god for me!_

Benito recovered quickly, however and instead of striking or defending, concentrated and sent forth another spell. 

_No, you go back and say hello to yours!_

The efreet was surrounded by a nimbus of white light, and before he could curse the Holy Justice, vanished!
======

Benito walked numbly through the firewall. Ellysidell was gone!

Grim sank to his knees and cradled his big brother's head in his arms. There was still a spark of life, and then it winked out as the bloody body convulsed and more fluids burst from the wounds. Grim and Meliane waited until the fire went out and carried the bodies of their fallen companions to the tap room upstairs. Benito had started drinking whatever spirits he could find, but took a small break to drive the _Flaming Falchion_ into the planks of the floor. It hummed for a second or two and stopped. Benito went back to drinking. Grim found a shadowy corner and cried. Meliane turned into a large bear and stood guard over the corpses....
===========

Benito felt alone... everywhere they turned evil stood unchallenged. Every step they took was beset by those that would do them harm. For the young Holy Justice it seemed as if he stood alone against the darkness. They had seen dragons, evil druidesses, demonic clerics, evil orginizations that seemingly ran entire cities with impunity, adventuring groups composed of foul and evil creatures... and yet he had never seen anyone like themselves. Where  were the like-minded people to uphold the cause of the righteous?  Indeed, he felt there were none. 

_We stand alone... and it isn't enough anymore.  Perhaps good is not victorious. It merely hides in a few strongholds protecting itself as the rest of the world around it burns with the fires of the wicked. Now I understand why  Denton didn't want me to leave Alaghon... _

Denton knew what lay beyond the city. He knew that outside of their little bastion of hope that there was pain and suffering. 

_Yet I, in my pride did not listen. I left with my friends believing that Tyr had a purpose for us and that the good would burn brighter than the darkness around them. I was wrong. It  has been less than a month outside of Alaghon and the Darkness has all but snuffed out the light of my friends. What can I do now? What hope  is there? The evil of Faerun has won. I am defeated. All that is left for is vengeance, and maybe that will be denied to me..._

He is a man... no a boy without hope. His only wish was to die well so that he would see his friends again in the afterlife. He sat alone at the bar, no longer dreaming of the good and the just, instead he saw visions of blood and death...

He wept bitterly, alone once more as he was those many months ago.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*...*

gotta say Broc, this was a very cool post.  I like the fact that you remembered the conversation we had about how Nito was feeling and how he felt the heroes were alone in their struggle against the darkness. As posts go this represents the darkest hour of the heroes.. but fear not a little light is about to enter the campaign, temporary it may be, but any light is welcomed in the darkest of times.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*short post*

*22 Ches (early morning), 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons: A Spark of Light *

_Benito wept and fought against the raging storms that built within himslef crying out for blood and vengeance. He reached for the bottle again but stopped as the Flaming Falchion of Ellysidell winked on and off..._

Grim was tired of moping and looking at the dead bodies of Ellysidell and Souleis. He crept downstairs and decided to examine the remains of the human icicle that Meliane had created. As he examined the corpse, finding a few choice items and some coin, the hair stood on the back of his neck, and he flattened against the frosted sheets as a bolt whizzed past his head and clattered against the wall.  The halfling heard a muttered curse and the sound of a dropped crossbow, followed by someone running. 

"Assassin!" yelled Grim, hurting his vocal chords. 

He sprung from the bed and gave chase around the corridor. His magically enhanced boots brought him alongside his foe and as she tried to run, he sliced into her leg. 

Upstairs, Benito was shaken from his not-so-sober musings by the voice of his last friend.  

"Over my dead body...., " he muttered as he activated his cape and flew down the stairs. 

Meliane stood guard over the fallen heroes and their possessions. 

===
Benito saw Grim in hot pursuit of another figure. They turned the corner and the priest of Tyr followed. They bounded up a set of stairs and into the chill of the early morning and out a cellar door. Benito flew past Grim who in the open was being outdistanced by the attacker. The cleric caught the assassin , and lifted her into the air. 

About 80 feet above Twillight Hollow, Benito whispered into her ear, "Tell me why I shouldn't drop you!"

Sestra, tonight's assassin, happened to be afraid of heights. She squirmed but could not escape Benito's magically enchanced grip. 

"I know how to find Harular!" 

Thus did Benito, using the powers of truth granted a Holy Justice of Tyr,  discover the wherabouts of an entrance to the catacombs beneath Twillight Hollow at a farmhouse not to far from the village. He thought about dropping her anyway, but refrained.  

She was  bound and gagged and marched with Grim behind and Benito leading to the Temple of Ilmater and turned over to guards to question further in the morning. Out of respect for the high priestess, Benito prevented the guards from waking her and marched without a word back to the inn.  The common room had begun to smell of raw meat, but Benito continued unphased. In silence he and Grim gathered all the possessions that the party owned, including the bodies and holed themselves up in the warded room. Meliane changed back into a large cat and curled up under the bed...there was no room for propriety after the night's attack. 

Benito sat cross-legged on his bead with _Mano de la Justicia_ across  his lap. He did not sleep and imagined visions of Twilight Hollow on fire. He wrestled with the potential of harming innocents. 

_But were they really innocent?_  a voice inside him asked. 

Benito was shocked that he contemplated killing villagers.  

_What is happening to me?! _ He cried out in his head.

The sobbing began once again....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Storms and Fire*

* 14 Ches [early evening], Year of Rogue Dragons,  somewhere off the road between Westgate and Reddanspyr: Rebuilding, part I*


Jhovan the Grey, assassin in the "employ" of the Fire Knives, cat-napped as he waited for his pursuers. He had found a defensible position on a rock-covered hill in the woods and hid there patiently recovering from the chase earlier. A noise startled him and he quickly awoke, alert and ready for trouble. They were coming up the hill, with the half-drow in the lead. Two other men accompanied him. One looked like one of his own men. The other was the crazy warrior. He activated his boots and readied two daggers, concentrating on the leader....
==========

Kith scanned for thoughts ahead of the party as they came to the end of the woods and peered up the hill. Stormwolf wanted to be out in the open and draw their quarry out. Khiros followed close behind. The doppleganger detected sentience too late. He heard the twirling blades and tried to call out, but it was too late. He saw his leader and friend get sliced by one dagger as another clattered to the rocks around him. Blood poured from the wound.

"A-, Jenner!" he cried and moved in front to protect his Lord from any other attacks. 
==========

The half-breed didn't drop. In frustration for missing the jugular, Jhovan kicked loose the rocks that hid him as the crazy one fired and missed with two arrows. Two of his hunters dodged the minor rockslide and kept moving up towards him. The other stood back and fired arrows. One hit him in the right shoulder and his third dagger fell to the ground. The assassin sprang forward and sliced into the leader, tactically moving back to his original redoubt before the drow-thing could counter. Then they, including the insane-looking bowman, closed. His former Fire Knife  "companion" tried to flank him. Jhovan rolled between them hacking madly with his scimitar as he passed by, again drawing a wound on the half-drow. They were persistent, however, and soon surrounded him, once again. 
=========

Jenner Stormwolf was impressed as he held _Blue Destiny_ in front of him considering his options. He held his fist up, commanding Khiros to hold. This assassin had nearly killed him and had continued to attempt to finish the job even though injured. He also did not fit the "profile". Unlike the majority of the Fire Knives, who hailed from Cormyr and were of Dale-stock, this man had dark skin like a Chultan. There really wasn't a need to kill him so Jenner took a chance.

"Who are you? Where are you from?"

The assassin hesitated.

"He's confused and wondering why you just don't kill him," added Kith

Jhovan looked back and forth between the half-drow--who was oddly a shade of dark blue, and a breeze seemed to blow through his hair--and the other rogue, who looked just like one of his men, but had a different voice and certainly couldn't read his mind. 

The Fire Knife answered,"I am Jhovan the Grey...of Tashalar."

Jenner smiled as he reviewed his geography. Tashalar was a city far to the south, across the Shining Sea from Calimshan on the edge  of the Black Jungles.

"what brings you to fair Westgate? Why do you work for the Fire Knives? They are from Cormyr."

The assassin did not answer. 

Jenner continued, "How much are they paying  you? I will double that. In fact here is an advance."

Stormwolf  tossed a back of coin and some gems. 

"That's the oldest trick in the book, Night Mask."

The assassin remained silent. 

Kith replied for him. "My Lord, His mother and son are being held as slaves by House Cormaeril."

Jhovan gave the mind-reader a sinister look. Kith returned the baleful gaze with a smile and a wink. Jenner took the advantage. 

"If you become my man, I promise that I will free your family."

The quiet lasted a while, during which Jhovan looked back and forth between the blue drow and the mind-reader (who gave him a smug, "I know what you're thinking" look). Khiros breathed deeply and slowly two paces behind Stormwolf, his own eyes darting back and forth between their quarry's scimitar and legs. If he moved towards his friends, the Mithral Knight would strike him down!

"Why should I believe you, drow?" Jhovan spat. 

Jenner Stormwolf sheathed his weapon and turned his back to the assassin, slowly undoing his chain shirt. Kith's eyebrows raised supernaturally, causing the changeling to create a caricature of the man he mimicked. Khiros gripped his great-sword tighter. Jenner removed his cloak revealing the scars of countless whippings.

"Because I detest slavers and slavery and want, just as you do to see you and your family free."

Kith muttered, "I've never seen this before!"

For some strange reason, the assassin believed him, and lowered his weapon and his eyes. Kith thought he saw a tear. 

"Alright then," said Jenner Stormwolf putting his clothing back on, "Back to camp!"

The trio fell in behind him. Khiros jogged to catch up with his nimble leader. Jhovan paused to pick up his advance, and Kith brought up the rear, making sure that their new recruit didn't suddenly change his mind....


----------



## honorwolf II

Why, did Ari..oops, Why did Stormwolf spare the assassin's life?

What was the rationale?  Where did this uncommon compassion come from?  As fate would have it, the so- called half-drow is an observant man.  One, this advesary was no ordinary sell-sword or assassin of the fire knives.  He did not fit a certain profile and Jenner Stormwolf was generally impressed by his determination to escape and then to really try to kill him.  His spring attack combo and the fact ,that dagger did 18 points of damage was really impressive.  Why kill such natural talent? 

 It is obvious that he was surrounded and whether Stormwolf fell or not the Assassin was not going to live.  When you offer a forced man, or slave a way out to freedom, they will take it. 

_" The best way to turn an enemy into an ally is to give that enemy hope, make his battles your battles, his enemies your enemies,turn his most personal sorrows into joys; all beings need hope."  
--an Excerpt from the Codex Mercenarius by Aris Cloud Dancer, *1382 DR Silverymoon press *_


----------



## Broccli_Head

honorwolf II said:
			
		

> *Why, did Ari..oops, Why did Stormwolf spare the assassin's life?
> 
> What was the rationale?  Where did this uncommon compassion come from?   *[/I] [/B]




Because the  player of Jenner Stormwolf likes to be unpredictable so that the DM, that's me, pulls more florets from his hair! 

Do like the quote from the _Codex_, however. Scary thing, this player has actually written some of this infamous book out. 

He's crazy, I tell you, crazy!  

For the future...will finish the next part or two of _Rebuilding _with the Stormwolves and then back to Benito's Heroes of the Vilhon Reach with _Redemption_.  

Sometimes I wish I had Lazybones' knack for writing..._sigh_...


----------



## Broccli_Head

*More Stormwolves...*

* 14-16 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons, Reddanspyr and Westgate: Rebuilding, part II*

Somewhere in the northern part of the High Forest, his eyes opened wide and suddenly. His contemplations and extraplanar musings had been abruptly disturbed. Someone had inquired about the artifact; the one he had used not too long ago to sunder the _mythal_ of Hellgate Keep. _Dangerous..._ thought the Mistmaster, levitating in one of his spherical meditation rooms. He called upon the collected airs to shuttle him out and into the antechamber.

From his mind he spoke a name, which to a human would have sounded like someone blowing air from their mouth. However, it was understood by the creatures of mist and air that were his allies and one answered. Shortly, and unseen by anyone without magical aid, a creature made of wind flew with incredible speed south towards the Dragon Coast.
=============

Valeria was upset. The last thing the Stormwolf "legion" needed was a mother and she refused to be one. However, sometimes these men did not think straight. Fortunately, Jenner--it was hard getting used to calling and thinking of him like that--listened to her suggestion to stay at the Temple of Oghma here in Reddenspyr instead of the _Giant's Folly_. She had already argued with Nosr that evening about not going out and especially going there, not with Fire Knives, Night Masks, Dragon Cultists, Zhentarim and other evil groups running amok in that festhall. Kith had backed her up. She wondered if dopplegangers had a gender. She had already had a run-in with their latest recruit. Another assassin! It made her sick! She doubled over in the empty hallway, resting against the wall for support,  nauseated by the evil. But she had to trust Stormwolf and his plan _and_ his ideal. Jhovan did have a son that apparently he cared for. She would give him until that rescue to pass judgement upon him. Hopefully, soon they could retire to their Castle...she hadn't named it yet...somewhere north of Arabel, but first...unfinished business in Westgate. 

She continued to the library's waiting room where she saw Nosr sitting in front of a pile of tomes and books with Jenner and Khiros looking over his shoulder. A priest of Oghma the Binder oversaw the inquiry. 

"So that's the _Gatekeeper's Crystal_?" mused the dark-skinned warrior. 

He pointed to a picture and a description in a book entitled _Volo's Catalogue of Artifacts and Powerful Things of Magic_. Valeria looked over also. The picture showed a three-pronged crystal consisting of three triangles stuck together at their bases. Some sort of onyx-like coloring coursed through the artifact like black veins. It was both alluring and haunting. This was what their parents had been seeking? She saw Khiros look at that page in the book quickly flipping a few more pages, recording them with his heightened mental capacity. 

"Boss, it's all I could find. Can I go, now?"

Jenner smiled, "No, you need to copy the picture for Our records." 

Nosr fretted and Valeria added instinctively, "And anyway you're 
grounded."

_Aaaaccck! She was starting to sound like her step-mother!_
=========

Two days later, the core group of the Stormwolf Legion made their Westgate debut. Jenner Stormwolf and Valeria the Red, dressed for a noble gathering, entered the Arena of the Quivering Thumb with Khiros, the Mithral Knight in full gear--peace-bonded as per arena rules, Nosr attired in the latest fashions, and Kith and Jhovan disguised as servants (but also dressed to impress).  They remained aloof for the most part, having dropped the money for a private box, but Jenner sent his "servants" to interact with the gawkers and high-brows that attended the bloody games while Khiros watched and recorded everything. Valeria tried to keep her composure. The Scourge would not fight for two days, and the bloodbath went against her conscience. Apparently, she did well as whispers of _"Who's that woman?," _ made their way among the young nobility who attended the games. They waded through wild animals fighting slaves, orc and goblin slaves fighting each other, and group combat. Nothing impressed Jenner. He waited patiently for the single-combat events.  That was where he could find recruits!

The tatooed over-seers of the Games made the annoucement:* Manta del Rey, Champion of the Sea of Fallen Stars will fight the Megaraptor--the viscious monster from the Jungles of Chult*

"That seems unfair," commented Khiros going through his vast store of information and calculations, as they paraded the monster around the arena, and led it back to its holding pen. 

"Nosr, Kith " called Jenner,"find out what's going on." 

Happy for some action, Nosr jumped to it and ran through the seats to find the scuttlebut. Kith followed hurriedly behind. Meanwhile, Manta del Rey had entered the arena. Jenner leaned forward in his chair and saw the greenish tinge to his skin and the seaweed-like rippling hair.

_Genasi!_

He wielded a great sword with a heavily weighted end and waved goodheartedly to the crowd. People were cheering and waving fish and tentacled mollusks in the air. The water genasi worked the crowd and a chant of *Manta! *rumbled through the stadium. 

"They sure like their gladiators here, don't they?" mused Valeria looking bored but hurting inside as she cupped her face in her hands, elbows on knees. A few untamed wisps of beautiful red hair fell to her face. 

Jenner was lost in thought. Nosr was running back. He looked excited. 

"Boss! This guy's owner is in a lot of debt. He has bet against him and set up this 'contest' to take his slave out," Nosr rushed his report.

"Then we'll just have to bet _for_ him!" Jenner replied.

He handed Nosr and Kith a note promising a large sum of money. Kith raised an eyebrow. Nosr's jaw dropped.

"Boss, are you crazy?"

Khiros looked down at the sum and Valeria leaned over arm resting on Jenner's shoulder to look as well. Khiros whistled. Valeria smirked. 

"Sometimes one must take risks. Just like when we drew from the cards?"

"Tymora has been with us so far," Khiros reminded them. 

Jenner looked to Khiros, their eyes met, there was a nod from the psychic warrior, and the Stormwolves increased the sum of the note, Jenner handed it to Nosr. The sorcerer shrugged his shoulders and went to see the bookies. Once again, Kith followed. Not long afterward, as Nosr and Kith returned to the box seat, the combat began and the  Stormwolves watched intently....


----------



## Broccli_Head

* 16-17 Ches, 1373 Year of Rogue Dragons,  Westgate: Rebuilding, part III*

This Manta was good. Jenner Stormwolf leaned forward in his seat to watch the water genasi in the arena tumble and hack at the monster that towered over him with his heavy greatsword. He seemed very adept at using his sword as both a balancing rod and a weapon. Deep gashes appeared in the flanks of the Megaraptor and Manta would jump in to engage the creature sometimes skillfully and sometimes luckily avoiding its devastating bite. The gladiator seemed to gain inspiration from the crowd, and as he ran circles around the Chultan, jungle beast, he pumped  his fist at the spectators to fire them up. The creature bled its life away, while Manta was barely scathed.  The indebted owner had definitely underestimated his slave. Then with a flourish, Manta del Rey twirled his greatsword above his head, yelling and taunting his foe. As the 'raptor stooped to try and crunch him between its jaws, the genasi brought the greatsword down and split the huge head like a melon. Brains and blood spilled on the sand, and with an ululating war cry, Manta pulled his brutal cleaver from the beast's skull and held it aloft. The crowd went wild!

The Stormwolf Legion went to go collect their winnings.
=======

_My Lord, those two are just greedy, but we best finish this business quickly, something behind the screen resists my attempts to read its surface thoughts..._

Jenner nodded reflexively as Kith gave his evaluation of their money exchange. They had won a substantial amount of money and Stormwolf wanted more for his legionairres. 

_This is weird...err sorry...they are evil as well. I can't read behind the screen,_ added Valeria. 

Khiros had _mind-linked_ the group so that they could present smiles to the public, but keep quiet about their true intentions. The mind-warrior was testing the system for battle.  Dealing with the two gnomes that sat in front of them counting their money was great practice. They were engaged in a battle of wits. Jenner let Valeria and Nosr do the talking, while he consulted with them in the hidden recesses of their minds. The end result was very sastisfactory. They had bought the mark and cleared the debt of Lorenz Thornwiggle, an apparently portly halfling with a bad gambling habit, but an owner of five gladiators, including Manta. Stormwolf had just purchased himself some slaves. Through these unscrupulous gnomes, he also had managed to get himself Thornwiggle's city townhome. Unfortunately, other properties had already been sold to cover his debt. Tommorrow, the Agents of the Quivering Thumb would deliver the slaves and the halfling in chains to the house. There Jenner Stormwolf and his troops would be handed the deeds to both types of property by the Agents. Khiros memorized the exchanges and shortly, the group left, returning to the Temple of Tymora. 

After a brief meeting, Jenner sent Nosr, along with Jhovan and Kith into the city on a private mission. Khiros and Valeria were left out of the loop, but they had been put to the task with the help of priests and others allied with the Temple to look for ways to spend their earnings and better equip the core legionaires. 

_Four days, _ thought Jenner as he practiced with his scimitar in the courtyard going over the precepts taught to him by the warmasters in Cormyr and his father's house long ago,_In four days we will begin our revenge...._
=========

The tatooed man strode cat-like across the arena towards the slave-pens. From behind the steel, and probably magicked bars, Manta watched him with hatred. He had hated the monks of the Quivering Thumb his entire life...or at least as long as he could remember, but as the man came closer, the gladiator's shoulders slumped. What could he do? Being a slave in the arena was apparently his lot in life. His only joy were his pupils.  Thornwiggle had put him in charge of five men to train as he had been trained. The Quivering Thumb had squeezed the fat halfling dry. Manta spat in disgust thinking about his present master. The monks had played his master well. He shut the hate off. Hopefully, all his feelings of anger and bitterness would stay with him. He always made a conscious effort to protect his students from the harshness of their existence. They smiled more than he did, and that was good. 

The Agent stood in front of the bars his hands locked behind his back. He gave Manta a contemptuous look, "You have a new master."

The monk waited, but Manta did not give him the satisfaction of a reaction or an answer. The genasi remained silent. 

"I hear he is a half-drow. Good luck. The drow feast on  humanoid flesh you know."

_So do some of you,_ thought Manta. He gave the agent a dismissing grunt and turned away.

He felt the tendrils of arcane energy engulf him as he was frozen in place. His back to the monk. He hated those cold shadows. 

"Fortunately for you, Manta del Rey, we have a reputation to protect, and we deliver our products intact. Think of your protegees...," the Agent paused. "In any case, it will be my pleasure to parade you through the streets of Westgate in chains." 

The Agent laughed with his creepy,hollow laugh. Manta heard him leave and  his rapidly beating heart began to slow down. He attempted to will himself free of the magical hold in vain and as the magic wore out, the gladiator collapsed to the ground. He rolled over, sat up, and looked out into the empty arena. The Agent was long gone. 

_If you harm my students, there will be no place you could hide from my wrath, _ he vowed. 
==========

The Stormwolf Legion rode on gallant steeds (provided by the Temple and other benefactors) to the new townhome.  Randall Crownwood, having been informed of the change of ownership, assembled the household staff--two cooks, one groundskeeper, two maids. He was nervous and while being an adventurer in his younger days, did not like the idea of rabble inheriting _his_ home. However, almost anything would be an improvement from Thornwiggle. He thanked Lady Siamophore that he had been spared from being gambled away like two other staffmembers had. The Stormwolves after dismounting, entered with a flourish. Some of the staff gulped. The dark-skinned man with bluish-black hair was announced by a page in Cormyrean (Randall was sure!) finery. This Jenner Stormwolf was flanked by a knight in a shining mithral breastplate and a tall female warrior in reddish-tinged mithral full-plate. A Chultan or Tahshaltan in grey along with a young foppish half-elf completed the entourage.

"I present the new master of the house, Jenner Stormwolf," announced the page. 

Crownwood introduced himself and the staff and approached the new Lord of the House. 

"Hail and well met," said Jenner bluntly and attempting a smile, offered his hand.  

The butler furrowed his eyebrows. He hadn't heard that greeting in years!

"Hail," he said as he shook the hand that had been offered. 

Business-like, Randall Crownwood described the house and volunteered more information about the staff. The knight in mithral listened, his eyes scanned rapidly back and forth. To Jarvis it was disconcerting. The page and the red knight also studied everyone with some concentration, while the grey-cloaked man scanned the room. 

_Who are they hiding from?_ thought Randall. 
===========

As the Agent had promised, he led the chain-gang. Two armored and heavily armed athachs accompanied the procession as it wound its way through the streets of Westgate. Because he could, the agent led a whimpering halfling by a chain that ran to an iron collar. Free advertising was always a good thing. Servants carried the gladiators' equipment. Manta was grateful that nothing had happened to his guys and thought ahead, marking alleys and other hiding places for when they made a break for freedom. At the house, one of the armored monsters tapped on the door. A tall, thin middle-aged man answered and looked shocked. Before he could recover, the Agent stepped forward and asked for a Jenner Stormwolf. Then an adolescent page gently pushed the butler aside and waved them into the house. The athachs flanked the door as the six gladiators, led by Manta del Ray, entered. The chains rattled on the floor noticeably, and the sound echoed in the foyer. Manta noticed the air genasi right away. 

_Hah! Not a drow after all!_

The Agent handed over deeds and ownership papers to Jenner Stormwolf who in turn handed them to the mithral knight. The warrior opened them and read them very quickly, passing them to the half-elf. The red knight and the page inspected the gladiators. Manta saw some of his students blush as the tall woman stared at them for a few seconds. He stared back when his turn came, but the warrior woman only smirked. Soon it was only the Stormwolves, the house staff, the chained gladiators, and a grovelling halfling. 

"Mercy, master..Please show a poor halfling with a bad habit mercy," Thornwiggle kept repeating. 

Manta's new owner did not even look down as he said, "Khiros, Nosr, take this halfing to the Abbey of the Blinding Truth. I am sure that High Abbot Grigor can provide what the wretch needs." 

Khiros nodded and with the half-elf, escorted the halfling from the foyer. He then looked at the gladiators and motioned to the page. The young lad began to unshackle all of them.

"You are free," the air genasi said simply. 

The last shackle clattered to the ground and Manta was still not sure he had heard his new owner correctly. 

"You can stay and be part of something that will someday be a legend, or you can go."

His students looked to him, also confused. If this was a trick, he would seperate this Jenner Stormwolf's head from his shoulders. But looking at the followers that this man had already assembled, he felt he had only one choice.

Manta sighed, "What choice do we have? We have no where else to go."

Jenner smiled. The Legion was growing. 

_Later....in what Jenner had called the war-room...._

"My Lord, the gladiators can be trusted. So can Randall Crownwood. The maids are frightened and are thinking of quitting. The groundskeeper is being blackmailed and one of the cooks is an agent for the Night Masks. I would fire both cooks and the groundskeeper. I can do both jobs. Nosr can help me in the kitchen."

"And the rest, Kith?" 

The doppleganger, still in the form of the page smiled. 

"I don't read the minds of my friends. However, Jhovan is still skeptical but will not do anything rash. Valeria is getting impatient. Nosr wants to blow things up. Sir, I would like to learn from Khiros some of the art. I think I have some natural talent in that area, and it would benefit the legion."

Before Jenner could answer, Nosr, followed by the rest of the heroes burst into the room. They were all smiling, even the ex-Fire Knife.

"Boss, we're in!" 

"Excellent," replied Jenner Stormwolf thrumming his fingers together.

_Three days...,_ he thought leaning his chair back, _Just three more days..._


----------



## Malachai_rose

*...*

heh, I really liked the post Broc it's kinda cool seeing what Aris is up to since his 'demise', especially since you run him seperately and I have no idea what theyre up to  

Speaking as Benito though I gotta say it seems strange that Aris can try to amass a legion but not find the time to get a cleric from the temple to use a sending spell to let his friends know what has happened, I' m not sure how the tyrite will react when he finds out whats been going on, he will be happy that theyre alive that is certian but what will he do after that... 

I was running through some possibilites trying to stay true to the character, one was that he would shrug it off and gladly welcome his friend back, but I am leaning towards Benito being very dejected by what has transpired and I feel certian that the young priest would not want to be part of any legion... even if his faith has been shaken he has seen enough (the Planatar General of illmater for one) to be sure that true strength lies, at least for him, in the path and ways of the God of justice and not in Aris's legion which is comprised of  both evil and good characters. 

If anyone has any rp ideas on how you think Benito might respond let me know  Heh, any input is good input  so feel free to let me know whats up


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: ...*



			
				Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *the Planatar General of Illmater for one)*




Hint..hint...Another tribute to Sepulchrave who has given me the confidence to take the kid gloves from the campaign and bring in heavies from the MM so that I can begin to think epic!



> *
> If anyone has any rp ideas on how you think Benito might respond let me know  Heh, any input is good input  so feel free to let me know whats up *




As an impartial observer I would note that only 1 of Aris/Jenner's followers is evil. Kith is now Neutral (good).  Khiros is more chaotic than he used to be. 

However, Benito has every right to be hurt. But is violence a solution. Didn't Suldolphin  preach mercy?

Whether he joins the Legion or not...I would say it wouldn't quite fit his character. However, alliances are good.


----------



## honorwolf II

*Thoughts*

Wow, I must say as Aris I think he will make contact when it is feasible to do so and when it is wise to do so.  Benito and co.  made many more enemies then we should warrant.  But I must admit I think Benito would be very upset at first and then just happy and relieved.  Aris truly wants to be reunited with his boon companions but many obstacles are in the way and certain enemies must be dealt with.  I feel for Benito, the young Tyrite is going through alot.  But Aris would be confident in the young cleric, if the Tyrite had becomed tempered in the trials that has come and the ones to encounter.   Plans within plans our being laid and unfolding.  In this matter "the needs of the many outweight the needs of the one."  Aris would not withhold info, if he did not trust Benito to weather the news.   And Aris has learned something from Benito, and that is to try to inspire goodness and hope in even the Evil.  Hopefully to carry out another commission of those that are dedicated to good.  Hope,mercy, and love.  Convert the evil to good, redeem them if possible.  Kind of like what we must do in real life.  Neh!
Well, anyway Benito is going to do what Benito is going to do.
The die is cast and Broc will laugh or be suprised at the outcome at the very least.  Oh yeah, violence is not the way. Maybe a punch.


----------



## honorwolf II

Let me get some feedback here.  Right now the group as a whole has many enemies and looking at this from a practical point of view, we currently do not have the numbers or the power to take them all down.  I also do not like to leave an enemy behind. They can get you when you least expect it.  Right now, Benito and the other heroes are fighting the forces of Loviatar and I think they still must rescue the paladin's soul.  Let alone an enemy that was made in the Efreeti assassin.  Let us also not forget about the same enemies that belonged to our parents, which we still have not directly confronted.  There is a need for secrecy and discretion.  Raising the Stormwolf Legion will provide us with our own organization, to help combat our numerous enemies.  The villains roll call goes on. (Night masks, fire knives, Zhentarim, Quivering thumb, and let us not forget Tharzar de.)


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Jenner and Valeria*

* 17 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons, Evening in Westgate:  An Interlude *

Jenner Stormwolf practiced in the courtyard of his new Westgate residence.

_Do my people fear me? How long must I keep this up?_ he thought.  

He extended his stance and breathed out with every stroke of his scimitar, moving and twirling his body in a dance that he knew he must practice.  

_Desert wind rises_ 

He repeated the form, fondly remembering the lessons from his father and the armsmaster he once studied with. 

_Jump! tumble, downward slash to the inside thighs.  Little to no armor there, _he recalled the lesson from a Cormyrean warmaster.  

Aris, now calling himself Jenner Stormwolf, combined the knowledge he had been taught.  He would need every ounce of skill he could muster if vengeance would be had. And he had to survive.  

*Clap, clap...  * came a noise that interrupted his practice. 

"That last manuever is from a Cormyrean school. Nicely executed, " came a familiar feminine voice. 

"Yes, Alb..Valeria. You should know it. Your father taught it to me." Jenner paused, and then after a deep breath continued, "I must apologize to you and you must know that I am in debt to your father for my life, but my decision to not go and see the Scourge fight is a sound one.  We cannot afford to, at this time take on the Quivering Thumb, Night Masks, and the Fire Knives.  Let alone that racist group of Purist Elves that started all this trouble.   Your father was a great strategist.  He would agree with me.  Do not let your emotions get the best of you now. "  

She folded her arms and leaned up against the wall. Sometimes she thought that Stormwolf was a doppleganger and like Kith could read her mind. It wasn't a pleasant feeling to be called out and told to wait. 

_Can't I finish MY quest to?_ she thought, but held her tongue. 

"Fate did not lead us here to just let us end," added Stormwolf.

_Fate, that must be your name for Tymora, I guess._

Valeria did not agree with the additon of Jhovan the Grey to the company. The old Aris would have killed the Assassin, now here was Aris calling himself Jenner Stormwolf and attempting to reform an Assassin. Maybe he had listened to her and Benito after all. 

_We'll make you a worshipper of Tyr yet, Jenner Stormwolf!_

She thought to herself we are all more focused, refined, and more thoughtful, but also colder in a sense. More law, then good?  The drawing of the cards had been something else to take into consideration.  She could feel herself being drawn into something bigger than the whole group.  Artifacts and legacies?

Jenner interrupted her thoughts, " We have many enemies Valeria, and not many allies, at least ones that we couldn't endanger.  If our parents did not succeed, what must we do to succeed? Do you not feel there is a mystical force here at work?Fate has dealt us a hand that we cannot fold."

Valeria quietly took it all in.  She was still waging an internal battle about her father.  Many emotions were swelling in her chest.  It seemed to her that the old Aris died back there in the dark waters of Westgate's harbor only to be reborn as Jenner Stormwolf--Chosen by Fate? Regardless his logic was inescapable.  

Perhaps, the old Alberia had died back there as well.  She couldn't remember anything  but darkness and shadows, not the endless plain that Nosr had described.

_Valeria, the Red.  I can be that, especially if it means completing my father's quest and one day restoring my family again.   Yes, _ she thought, _ I have my quest, my personal reason to fight!_ 

She thought again about the assassin Jhovan.  

_May Tyr have mercy on his soul.  May he find redemption in our company. If not may his death be swift!_

She stepped further into the courtyard square and drew her longsword. 

"Come Stormwolf, let's see how much my Father has taught you."  

Jenner Stormwolf bowed and obliged. Soon the sound of steel on steel rang out from the courtyard. Laughing now and again, the two combatants sparred well into the night.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Yes! Heroes!*

Well...it's about time! And Thank You Sepulchrave!

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Twillight Hollow: Redemption, part I*

Benito awoke and without preamble, rose and exited the inn, marching with a purpose towards the Temple of Ilmater carrying the body of Ellysidell in his arms. Grim and Meliane, with Souliess' body followed, silent as well, and not surprised by the cleric of Tyr's demeanor. Benito was bleary-eyed and tired both physically and mentally. His spirit had been shaken. He needed a sign, and in the temple he meant to call for one. 

In the sanctuary, he demanded to see the high priestess. The previous night he had tried to _raise_ Ellysidell and the spirit of the wild elf had not responded. When the priestess arrived Benito asked if she could bring Souliess back.

"I cannot. I did not ask for miracles of that nature for this day."

She also reported that the prisoner had been murdered in the night. 

Andres was also visibly shaken, but this went unnoticed as Benito, realizing that she couldn't help, had already forgotten that she was there. She quietly excused herself and hurried out. Benito _raised_ Souliess!

Then he and Meliane proceeded to heal him to full strength. The cleric of Tyr demanded that the body of the assassin be brought. Benito stood in front of the group and commanded Grim to bar the doors. Questioning the body revealed importantly that the entrance to the cave complexes beneath Twillight Hollow lay in a barn in nearby Ulstan farm. However, the nature of the killer of this assassin remained cryptic--something with mutiple arms and claws that just appeared in her cell and did her in.  Benito stood up and paced for few minutes.

Then he spoke: "My friends, what I am about to do can change the path for our lives. I will call upon the divine, but it has a cost. We have been through some tough times lately, and I respect all of you. Because of that I give you now the option to leave our company for I intend to finish this quest for Shaunnara's soul and then find Mourn. I do not want you bound to same Fate that I will now be obliged to follow."

None of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach stirred. A tear came to Benito's eye. He could still have faith in his friends. He turned and faced the altar of Ilmater, gazing upon the mural of the god of suffering. Then he fell to his knees and raised his eyes heavenward and began to chant and sing the song that Tyr had just gifted him...the song of celestials....
==========

_In the House of the Triad the mighty song was heard. It cried out for justice for the good people of Twillight Hollow. It begged for forgiveness and mercy. It asked for redemption....

To the assembled  hosts of Tyr, Torm, and Ilmater, the blind god spoke a single word...

*GO...*

A winged form saluted and its spirit was overjoyed at the summons....He felt the approval of his master...It was time to end the suffering of the people of Twillight Hollow!_
==========

Back on Faerun, the mural of Ilmater in a small temple in a backwater town somewhere in the Sunset Vale, glowed with heavenly light. The figure of Ilmater began to swirl and with a powerful sound--like a clarion call, the blue-green winged creature exploded from the extra-planar gate that Benito, Holy Justice of Tyr had created. The sanctuary filled was filled with a holy nimbus. The heroes, even Grim, were speechless and held in awe. 
==========

In her room, Andress Nagheson saw the events and rapidly ended her scyring. Hastily she whisked off a_ sending_ to Harular to meet her at their pre-arranged location. Then knocking over everything in her path to the way down, she ran. _Lovitar, please mistress, do not fail me..._. There was no answer....
==========

The planetar hovered above the altar radiating holiness that soothed the heroes, his skin was criss-crossed with many blue scars, souveniers of countless battles. He held a mighty greatsword aloft. It glowed more powerfully than anything they had ever seen.

_I, Suldolphin, General of the armies of Ilmater, seek to do the will of the Triad. What would you ask of me?_

Benito wept tears of joy and at first could not answer. The rest of the companions were stunned as they heard the planetar speak in their minds. 

_Speak, Benito Moltos. Tyr and Ilmater have heard your pleas. They hear the cries of the sorrows of their children here in Twilight Hollow. Justice will be done, but not without mercy. Remember mercy, young one._

"Great General," Benito gulped, "Please, seek out this Painmistress and return her to me so that justice may be done."

_It will be done! And in return, son of Thaeglos, you must finish the quest of your fathers. Redeem him in return for the grace that Tyr has shown to you._

_How?!..._ Benito was confused, but tried to remain humble.

_Seek the Gatekeeper's Crystal. End the cycle. You will see signs and portents. They will guide you_

Then Suldolphin vanished.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*cool*

very cool post Broc, the arrival of the planatar was indeed welcomed, heh, and to think that Benito never thought that spell was worth much  Shows he has alot to learn still. 

As a side note Benito is done with the 5 lvl holy justice prestige class and I was wonderin what he should take next, if any one has any ideas that you think might fit with the character let me know


----------



## Broccli_Head

*it continues...*

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Twillight Hollow: Redemption, part II* 

Benito strode from the temple without a  word to the others, but this time he was beaming with confidence. His jaw was set and he headed towards the inn to confront the innkeeper...the spirit of the captured assassin had implicated him in the Lovitaran conspiracy here in the village. 

Grim, Meliane, and Souliess having,  snapped out of their glamour, followed the cleric of Tyr as he marched down the street.  People turned and stared at the group as they went. The Heroes were refreshed and set in purpose. Today, the Painmistress would be dealt with and the soul of the paladin Shaunnara would be freed. 

A little girl ran across the muddy road towards Benito. 

"My brother!" she panted as Benito crouched to catch the wayward child. "My brother...he...he wanted to be just like you and ran to rescue our cousin at the Ulstan farm!"

Ulstan farm was where the assassin had indicated the entrance to catacombs lay. Benito knew there would be bandits or worse. 

"Meliane, see to the girl. Secure the innkeeper. Grim, to me!"

The halfling understood instantly and climbed on the back of the Holy Justice. Benito activated his cape and flew towards the farm...

===

Meliane talked to the girl and convinced her to go home and that Benito would rescue her brother if he needed rescuing. Then she and Souliess went to confront the innkeeper.

Predictably, he was hostile when Souliess called him out. The druidess warped the bar into a cage to prevent his escape and then went after the stable boy who fled to the kitchen.  Quickly, she intimidated the poor boy and dragged him back to main hall. Meanwhile, Souliess probed his mind and determined that the man was acting against his will. Souliess , recognizing the amateur attempt to control the man's will, _dominated_ him. This caused a mental backlash that caused the owner of the Double Bolt Inn to fall unconscious.  The stable boy whimpered. 

Meliane sighed, "Souliess, please go and retrieve some temple guards to collect these two. We will leave them to Benito."

Souliess ran on all fours (he had begun to realize how much faster that was in his new form) out the inn and into the mud. He was startled by the whinnying of a horse and tumbled out of the way as the steed's hooves came crashing down. Souliess turned, sat on his haunces, and examined the newcomer.  An elven woman sat astride a fine warhorse, a scimitar in one hand and a short sword in the other. She glared menacingly at the wild beast in front of her. 

"Meliane!" yelled the psionic wolverine

Faun had arrived.....
===

Ulstan farm was quiet as Benito and Grim approached.  A barn stood prominent in the area 40 or so paces from a house. Benito saw a well and a grain silo. He deposited Grim near the silo and the sneak crept towards the barn where he noticed the door slightly ajar. Benito circled the barn. Grim heard voices and guttural laughter and saw the cleric in the air above him. 

_Orcs!_ Grim sent.

Benito acted quickly. He flew into the hayloft and surprised three orc archers.  Unfortunately, he too was surprised and the orcs fired a volley of arrows as the cleric flew past and down a ladder. They followed.  Grim meanwhile had tried to kick open the door and instead had stubbed his toe. The door creaked open and Grim slid inside in time to see the cleric of Tyr fly among a group of over a dozen orcs, two humans wearing black robes and carrying scourges, and a huge half-orc wielding a greataxe. Grim gulped as the sound of his door mishap had alerted the half-orc. The beast spun to face him.  

Benito meanwhile saw what the evil orcs and men had gathered to do. Two orcs were torturing a boy of no more than eight summers. The cleric flew down in the tight confines of the barn and scooped the lad in his arms, taking a few hits as he went.  The orcs hearing the shouts of their brothers upstairs ran at the cleric and with axe, spear and sword hacked at this new adversary. Benito gave them his back, protecting the human boy,  and took a beating as several weapons pierced unprotected parts of his body.  Grim tumbled back out the door and ran towards the house. Benito flew and crashed through the door. The orcs gave chase.

_First things, first _ thought Benito as he flew into the meadow surrounding the farm. 

There he deposited the unconscious young boy, stablizing him with some healing. He flew back to the battle. Grim was surrounded by several orcs and was tumbling back and forth to avoid their axes and swords. Benito saw the half-orc leading some more of his underlings around the back of the house to get behind the halfling. A black ray from one of the priests hit him. His will brushed the spell aside. He returned the favor with a bolt of _searing light_ and what he recognized as a Lovitaran priest, doubled over.  Then he _summoned_  the fire worms. In the span of less than twenty heartbeats, the barn and farmhouse where on fire, another priest of Lovitar was dead, a burning husk surrounded by Benito's summoned thoqquas, and some more were moving to engage the orcs that Grim now confronted at the back of the house.  

It was there that the half-orc began to tear into the small halfling. The monster swung at Grim and finally connected, sending the rogue spinning. He quickly regained his balance, and avoided a downward chop that sent dirt flying. Benito, seeing the melee and Grim's blood flying here and there,  hesitated and looked for other targets. Spying three or four orcs attempting to flank Grim, Benito called down a _flamestrike_. The trees smoked as the orcs were blasted into charred flesh and bone....

===

Back in town, things had become tense. However, Souliess's ability to read minds came in handy and while the elf was rude and hostile, the psion did come to the conclusion that this Faun was tracking Harular. Still, that didn't excuse the lack of manners and Souliess had a mind to scramble her brains just to teach her a lesson. 

That was when he and Meliane saw and heard a _ka-boom_ in the distance. They looked and saw smoke and fire. 

"Benito and Grim are in trouble!" shouted Souliess and took off in that direction. Meliane turned into a bear and followed. Faun, seeing no other recourse did the same, passing the two talking animals in no time on her swift steed and heading towards the sounds of battle in the distance....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*ouch! Planetar's rock!*

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Twillight Hollow: Redemption, part III*

Having fought minions of Lovitar over the ages, Suldolphin knew exactly where to go. He _found the path_ and _teleported_ directly there.  His innate magic resistance  blasted through the wards and he was before the Altar of Agony in the Painmistress's inner sanctum. The battle was not even fair. Suldolphin summoned a giant embodied hand that grasped and held the priestess. A xill cleric was kept at bay by the planetar's _aura_.  The black, spiked altar  animated. Somewhere in between shrugging off blows from the construct, the celestial's great sword, knocked Harular across the room as the half-dragon tried to flank him.  Andress Naghesson's spells either failed to manifest due to her being grappled or were unable to penetrate Suldolphin's spell resistance. The xill's weaker magics did not even register as a tickle. 

_Harular peeled himself from the the stone portal he had been smashed against  and crawled away. The blow should have killed him, but instead it just hurt really bad.* After sneaking out of sight of the giant, blue-green, bird man, Harular staggered punch-drunk  to a well, tore off the capstone, and jumped in. His alliance with the Lovitarans was over. The chilly waters of the underground stream revived him somewhat and he floated downstream to collect the rest of his men, seriously planning to  leave this one-horse town. _

As the altar crumbled to pieces, Suldolphin closed with the priestess. He offered her mercy while he demanded her surrender and raised his greatsword above her. The foolish mortal attempted one last spell even though held tight by the giant hand. Suldolphin sighed and dealt her a blow across the face, smashing her mask and sending her into unconsciousness. Then he finished the xill, showing it no mercy.  The evil outsider's head bounced across the stone floor. 

The inner santum was purified with holy magics emanating from the celestial. He scooped the fallen priestess in his arms and returned to the Temple of Ilmater in the blink of an eye....
===

Benito closed with the half-orc and challenged the burly humanoid to pick on someone his own size. The brute turned and focusing on the symbol of Tyr emblazoned on Benito's tabard and cape, became enraged, foaming at he mouth.  He charged, driving Benito back as the great axe came crashing down on the cleric's shield. The priest's arm went  numb, but fortunately, it wasn't his sword arm. _Mano_ exploited the half-orc's lack of defense and dealt him a deep wound across the abdomen. The hulking barbarian didn't stop and his second and third axe slices opened gashes across Benito's thigh and shoulder. Another two hacks with his holy sword failed to bring down the brute, but then, as the raging half-orc raised his axe for a mighty chop, two sharp points protruded from his belly with a sick _pop!_,  and he sank to his knees. Grim kicked the now unconscious hulk forward and wiped his mouth, still dripping with a quickly quaffed _healing potion_. 

_Thanks for the distraction, B._ the halfling smiled. 

Benito sent the thoqquas to chase down the remaining orcs, and stabilized the half-orc for later. The fire worms left a smoky trail through the woods.  Grim had already gone to examine the bodies. That's when he heard a rider approach. Grim crouched behind the well. Benito saw the horse and the elf mounted on its back and stood there sword ready. He no longer felt the liberty to take chances and trust mere strangers. 
===

* Suldolphin wields a _+4 holy keen merciful huge greatsword_, oh and I gave him two or three levels of the Weaponmaster prestige class...


----------



## Malachai_rose

*heheh*

Gotta love Grim, He slices he dices he juliennes fries... all that and he deals sick damage on sneak attacks as well  heh, what more could you ask for in a bud.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*more...*

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Twillight Hollow: Redemption, part IV*

They stared at each other for a while. 

"Friend or Foe!" yelled Benito

"Friend if you put down your weapon, human. Foe if you continue to threaten. "

A bear growled in surprise somwhere beyond the hillock in the meadow that separated the farm from the town. A wolverine came bounding over it.  Faun kept glancing furtively back, and with weapons drawn, dismounted.

"Lower your weapon and state your name!" continued the cleric of Tyr. 

Seeing that the human would not budge Faun responded, "I am Faun Arvandryl," but she did not lower  her blade. 

Souliess stood to one side and rubbed his temples preparing to _mind blast_ the elf if she took any hostile action. 

"What are you doing here?" 

Faun sighed...,"I am tracking the bandit Harular. He is wanted by authorities in Berdusk. I have traced him to this vale."

That gave Benito pause. 

"We seek him also and seek to redress wrongs comitted to the good citizens of this village. Grim you can come out now."

Grim stood from behind some tall grass, a mere five feet from the elven warrior. He winked at her and bowed. Benito lowered his weapon. 

Faun was shaken, "You have a fine way of welcoming an ally."

Benito shrugged, also kind of put aback by how close his little buddy had positioned himself. "Understand, warrior, that we have just skirmished with nearly a dozen orcs and their masters, and you come galloping down here with weapons and warcries. I do not apologize for my caution. While we would readily welcome another sword, you can join us or not. Either suits me fine."

Meliane, in human form, crested the hill. "Are you crazy!? Who left  this little boy lying unconscious in the meadow?"

Grim pointed at Benito, who blushed. 

"I nearly trampled the poor dear. Benito Moltos you must be more careful," she growled reminiscent of the bear that she just had been. 

"Maybe we should get him to his parents, " suggested Faun.

"Actually, I think it would be better to take him to the temple, and since you volunteered and apparently have a fast horse, why don't you go ahead while we clean up."

It was more of an order than a question, and Faun bristled, but seeing the poor human child softened her heart.  However uncultured and unmannered this human warrior-priest was, why let the child suffer. 

"Very well, I shall return soon so that we may discuss our quarry."

Faun took the boy from Meliane (who marched over to give Benito a piece of her mind), climbed back in her saddle and whispered into her mounts ear. The horse snorted as if in understanding and set off at a rapid pace toward the Temple of Ilmater....
===

People were flocking to the Temple of Ilmater when Faun entered the town. She had to slow her horse so as not to run over any of the humans. 

"What is going on here?" She asked a passer-by as she approached the gaping maw of the temple-gate. 

"We have been blessed by Ilmater. He has sent a herald to ease our suffering," an old man, tears streaming down his eyes replied, arms raised to the heavens in praise. 

Faun raised an eyebrow and without dismounting continued to walk her horse into the temple. She saw the press of bodies in the archer's gallery and the courtyard beyond and men in armor not at their posts trying to get a glimpse of something beyond the double doors. Several priests were trying to calm down the citizens, many of whom were weeping and beseeching their god. 

Then she heard the booming voice in her head that nearly caused her to fall from her horse, _Bring me Benito Moltos. I have brought him what he has asked by the will of Ilmater and Tyr...._ 

The voice repeated and Faun looked for the nearest priest. 

Squinting to concentrate she spoke to the acolyte, "This boy was saved from orcs who were raiding a nearby farm."

"Yes, yes...,"said the acolyte dreamily, "I know the boy."

He was apparently not startled by the news of orcs, but she handed the boy over and finally got off her horse. She pushed her way through the crowd and looked inside what she presumed to be the temple shrine. Her jaw dropped for inside she saw the most beautiful creature she had ever seen. It's blue-green, well muslced body shined with holy light and the gleam complimented the mighty sword it held aloft. The wings were magnificent. At its feet lay the crumpled form of what Faun thought was a human woman wearing a cracked red, spikey mask. 

Faun focused, _I know this Benito Moltos. He is--_

The planetar's eyes bored into hers _Take me to him._

She obeyed without question, awed by the otherworldly beauty and holiness of the celestial. 

_Follow me, then!_ Faun vaulted onto her horse and  _heeyahhed_ excited to help the planetar. And the people parted before her. 

Suldolphin took wing and followed, causing a collective gasp from the villagers. They would never be the same. Who was this St. Benito who had called the magnificent servant of Ilmater to save them? Some rushed out to watch the celestial's flight. 
===

Faun galloped under while the General of Ilmater flied directly over her. It cast its warm, reassuring shadow on her and her mount as they headed towards the farm. They reached quickly and her heart skipped a beat to see  humility in the human priest. He quickly bowed and fell to one knee. The druidess did the same. The halfling sneak was nowhere to be seen and the wolverine covered his eyes sneaking a peak at the outsider between his paws. 

_Benito Moltos, we have captured for you the Painmistress that has plagued this village with her deception and cruelty._

Suldolphin removed the mask.  

_Betrayal!_

Souliess fell over backward. Benito felt sick and Meliane almost vomited. They had never figured out that the Painmistress that had plagued them for nearly all of Ches had been disguised as  the High Priestess of Ilmater they had befriended. Grim charged from the bushes.

"You killed Ellyisidell!" 

However, the planetar held out his greatsword. Grim regained his composure and wisely stopped his charge. He fell to his knees instead, sword and dagger tumbling from his hands, breathing heavily with tears streaming from his eyes. 

Andress Nagehsson was in still to much of a daze from the mighty, yet merciful wallop that Suldolphin had given her.  She gave no indication of any reaction other than to drool and bleed from the gash on her forehead. 

_What would you have me do with her?_ asked the Planetar.

Benito stammered, "What do you suggest?" 

They had trusted her and Benito, felt that at times he could see the beauty under the mourning clothes the priestess had donned in their presence. He almost had felt that he had found a kindred spirit. He retched, but held his breakfast in.  He shook his head.

"Whatever Ilmater wishes, my Lord."

Suldolphin's eyes glazed over for a few seconds. 

_We will take her to the House of Triad where she will be reformed by reliving the suffering that she has caused to these innocents.  _

The planetar paused to let this decision sink in. 

_Benito Moltos, Tyr and Ilmater thank you. Remember the quest that you MUST fulfill as duty to your father, fallen though he may be,  and your god.  Refrain from using the power of negative or necromantic energy and succumbing to vengeance. It will corrupt you....and...,"_ Suldolphin smiled, _"Next time, do not send a General to do a Lieutenant's work. Go and free the paladin!"_

Benito nodded and so did everyone else. Suldolphin soared into the sky--sword held high, Andress in his other hand--and disappeared in a flash of light.

Benito rose and went to sit on the porch of the farmhouse while the others lost themselves in their own thoughts. After an hour or so of silent comtemplation, Benito rose and headed for the barn and the way down. 

"Let's go!" he called motioning to the others, " We have a soul to free!"


----------



## Grimm

*and then there was two ...  G - n - B*

Hmmm where to start,

Grim has finally achieved his goal. After a long career of being sneakier than a four year old halfling going for the cookie jar, he has become  as one that _dances in the shadows_... now where does he go, what does he do ?  All that tied him in with the Heroes is gone, massacared by an evil Djinni assasin ... with no family to speak of only a tenuous tie with Benito remains.  To put it lightly Grim and B have had thier differences ... a swamp hag comes to mind but ... What is our valiant halfling to do ???

_Grim_ 
10th rogue/1 barbarian/1 ranger/1 shadow dancer 
*Hero of the Vilhon Reach*


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: and then there was two ...  G - n - B*



			
				Grimm said:
			
		

> *All that tied him in with the Heroes is gone, massacared by an evil Djinni assasin ...
> 
> Grim
> 10th rogue/1 barbarian/1 ranger/1 shadow dancer
> Hero of the Vilhon Reach *




Hey Hero! That assassin was an Efreet, by the way. And he was very evil.

I have to confess to the readers how reluctant I was and afraid of high-level adventures. Now, after the recent events in the campaign, I am psyched!

Good thing I have lots of inspiration from stories here on the boards...namely the _Heretic of Wyre_ and _Knights of the Silver Quill_ who have high-powered, no holds barred campaigns.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Enter Ivan!*

* Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons,  Ivan Rides Forth *

Ivan--some called him the terrible--reviewed his men. They had been getting restless waiting in anticipation for one of their own to return home. When he had received the message from the Tyrite courier back in Hammer, he had been overjoyed. Cloud-dancer, one of his best pupils, was coming to Cormyr. And his adopted home needed more heroes...

Cormyr was in a shambles. The war with the Devil Dragon and her orcs, goblins, and demons still showed scars. Then there was the altercation with the Shades. He shuddered when he thought about Tilverton. All those people...wiped out in an instant. The 32nd had been there and taken some loses. He growled and instinctively looked to the North...towards the Stonelands and beyond. Ivan thought back to 10 years ago when he was a fierce warrior in Rasheman. That was when he had first joined with Azoun and his legion against the Thayans  and the Tuigan Horde. It was there that he had been inspired by the courage and leadership of Azoun IV. He bowed and paused. 

It was a blur...he was getting on in years after all...and there was all that firewine. 

Sometime shortly after the Horde Wars he had followed the Cormyrean King with a makeshift band of mercenaries that had been dubbed the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force. He didn't even remember why. Young Cloud-dancer had been along with them then and the group was still a rag-tag band of Tuigan ex-patriates, Rashemani, other refugees of the Utter East. There were even some escaped Thayan slaves. Then there was Sergei, his right-hand man. His real name wasn't Rashemani, but the man had no tongue and Ivan approximated his name in his head and when they signed to each other. It mattered not. Ivan, the grizzled lionar and drill instructor, was always correct. Sergei was from a place called Wa-- far away from Faerun and Suzail, the capitol of belaguered Cormyr. It was here  where they now waited. 

The horses of the 32nd snorted and steam issued from their nostrils in the crisp Cormyrean morning. Ivan mounted. He had decided to leave and travel to Westgate and then Alaghon by land to find Aris and bring him back home. He was tired of waiting. During the Dragon War he had been sent to the Wyvernwater after the fall of Arabel to wait and garrison the border with several noble houses just in case the Sembians had decided to act foolishly. He grunted...Ivan would have rather fought and fallen with King Azoun,  south of Arabel against the great red Devil Wyrm. They had missed that encounter and then been sent to clean up the orc and goblin infestations in the Thunder Peaks. Now he had returned to Suzail and the nobility irked him--too much politics and squabbling over the last penny. He could see the pain and frustration in the Steel Regent when she sparred with anyone in the palace training grounds. 

She had to stay. The mercenaries did not. Ivan felt that they needed action. So Ivan made a command decision. The Purple Dragon of Cormyr could still muster some force to project power outside its borders. The 32nd would have an Expedition!

Ivan gave the order and the men rode forth from the palace, through the streets of Suzail and out from the gates with only the hooves of their steeds making sound....

===

A tenday later the light company was in Iriaebor. There they discovered one of Aris's merchants. 

_ Just like a Tethyran--or did he learn that from the Sembians_, Ivan thought, _always scheming for gold_. 

...Even from beyond the grave...Ivan was disheartened to hear of Aris's demise in Westgate. Kirin, Cloud-dancer's cousin, got him up to speed. Thus, Ivan and the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force travelled towards Twilight Hollow to track down Aris's last known associates. 

===

Two days later, they arrived and were drawn right away to the a fire at a farmhouse. The bodies littered everywhere made it easy to track the whereabouts of the group of adventurers. Ivan led half of his men into the catacombs and discovered more signs-- torched and very dead orcs,a dead priest, over-turned furnishings...sure traces of adventurers. 

He heard shouts somewhere in the unlit passages.  They were very near now, but could he trust them? Drawing his weapons and stationing men along the darkened halls he drew his weapons and moved forward into the gloom....


----------



## fair_game

Wow, I like where this campain is going. I really like the way you make Ivan. It looks like he is going to play a major roll in this campain.


----------



## Broccli_Head

fair_game said:
			
		

> *Wow, I like where this campain is going. I really like the way you make Ivan. It looks like he is going to play a major roll in this campain. *




Thanks fair_game for stopping by. It was really cool to develop Ivan's backstory. Sometimes it is hard to drop a character into an already established campaign. It's a good thing that I have creative players!  Sergei is also a player character and has a great story as well. 

As a side note: _Now we know why Aris knows sign language. He also taught it to Ellyisidell..._


----------



## Broccli_Head

*as requested...*

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Beneath Twillight Hollow:  Conclusion, part I*

The thoqqua had carved a tunnel to an underground waterway, but that  did not get Benito what he wanted. They stood in front of a door with  the nastiest lock Grim had ever encountered. The door knob was surrounded by a fiendish mouth with an open maw and sharp, bloody teeth. Faun was still arguing with Souliess for the debacle of the last encounter. It had been nearly fatal for the elven warrior as the wolverine, thinking that she was in danger from a fire elemental, had grappled her. This only served to provide a non-moving  target for the elemental which resulted in Faun's being nearly burned to death. Benito wanted to _shush_ them as their voices echoed through the tunnels. Fortunately, his ranged healing had kept their new companion alive. 

_Aris would've beaten the wolverine down for such a brainless  tactic,_ thought Benito.

Maybe he would do so later. Now, he just wanted to find Shaunnra and exit this catacomb, and at present, the cleric of Tyr was too focused on the fire worms and what they were digging. Grim sat in front of the door and pulled out his tools. He needed a few minutes to study. 

Then Benito heard movement from the long tunnel that had brought them to this point. He motioned for Faun and Souliess. Grim began to work on the door, oblivious to any distraction. Meliane watched his back. 

===

There were armed men...possibly the adventurers that he, Ivan the lionar, sought up 
ahead. He could hear their clanking armor and shifting weapons. He approached with confidence when he saw the glint of metal peaking from around the corner.

_Amateurs, _ he thought. "Hail and well met!"

"Friend or foe!" cried Benito _By Tyr, this feels like deja vu'! _

"Friend, if ye be the former companions of Aris Cloud-dancer. Enemies, and shortly worm fodder, if not."

_This man knew Aris!_ 

Benito looked at Souliess who was rubbing his temples with his paws, preparing some psionic blast. He held out his hand for the psychic wolverine to hold. 

"How did you find us?"

Ivan chuckled, "Ye leave a trail of dead boddies, lad! Twas not hard to track. Me men and I followed yer trail from Iriaebor. That kinsman of Aris gave us a clue."

_Men!_ "You brought more men?" querried the cleric of Tyr..._That's less glory for me...don't know if I like that...and can they be trusted?_

"Well, yes. The 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force travels together."

_Cormyreans? What was Aris into?_

"I ask ye again. Be ye Aris's former companions. I was to meet him in Suzail. He never showed."

"We lost him in Westgate, sir." _Did I just call him, sir?_

"Well then we must go and find him."

"Right now, we are kind of busy. We are going to finish our present quest."

"Will it lead to a fight?" asked the Rashemani. 

"Undoubtedly."

"Always looking for a good fight, am I. Let us go."

Ivan moved forward before Benito could protest. _Who invited you?_ he thought. 

The group heard a metallic clang shortly followed by another. Grim clapped..._success_. There was not a door that existed that he could not open. 

The heroes with the addition of Ivan gathered at the door. They opened the portal and looked inside. It was quiet...to quiet as if their foes were waiting. Grim crept forward in and out of the shadows and was soon lost in the darkness....

_I hate it when he does that_ thought Benito Moltos as he, along with the rest of them, waited and hoped for the halfling to return.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*22 Ches, 1373, Year of Rogue Dragons, Beneath Twillight Hollow:  Conclusion, part II*

The heroes waited at the set of double doors a little nervous, even though Grim and Benito had assured them that all the traps had been disarmed. The floor on which they stood creaked almost beyond their range of hearing and they hoped that the spikes the halfling had used to secure the trap doors to the pit on which they stood would hold. As they readied for an assault on the underground temple to Lovitar, Grim worked the lock at the door. The _click_ of lock as Grim conqured yet another door seemed way too loud.

Before that gave the enemy and advantage, Grim swung the doors open and tumbled left as Benito and Faun laid down _fireball_ and _flamestrike_ blowing up a host of crisping a host of undead servitors near a raised altar on which stood a black cauldron and the devourer. The elf shuddered as she saw the squirming body in the beast's ribcage, and both spellcasters grimaced as their magics seemed to have not affect on the fiendish creature.   A wave of _confusion_ swept over the heroes and Ivan saw Meliane turn into a ghazneth. He let out his savage Rashemani warcry and charged the druidess. Grim saw Ivan turn into a devil and attempted to flank the weapon's master, aiding Meliane. 

Almost simultaneously, Benito flew over the exploded carnage coming out of the fire like a hero of vengeance to stand toe-to-toe with the evil undead while Faun skirted the walls of the temple to lay down another _fireball_ blasting more abominations to pieces. Souliess wanted to avoid the bloody melee that was ensuing in front of him between his companions, and could not recall Meliane insulting the lionar. He moved forward and let loose a _mind blast_ which had no effect on the devourer and fortunately, no effect on Benito..._oops!_

However, the priest of Tyr was too preoccupied to care. Positive energy coursed through his veins and caused his gauntleted fist to glow with holy light. He _healed_ the undead creature, penetrating its magic resistence and causing it to almost shrivel to its destruction. 

From behind him, on the balcony over-looking the rest of the Temple of Pain, he heard a nasal shout, "I didn't like the devourer anyway!"

And fire blazed down from above on both the undead fiend and the cleric of Tyr. Benito screamed...but when the afterglow of the _flamestrike_ cleared, Benito yet lived, and the devourer was a burned-out husk. He turned around and flew at the priest of Lovitar that fought from the balcony. Souliess still trying to get away from the madness of the fighting behind him decided to _fly_ into the temple to get a better view. Two rasts appeared in midair to fight against him. Claws and teeth from the firey, blood-sucking, outsiders and the psionic wolverine clashed sending blood and scales and fur everywhere. 

_If anyone had been looking, they would have seen the spirit of Shaunnra floating upward and away from the smoking body of the devourer relief on her countenance...but they were too busy laying the smack down on bad guys!_

Meanwhile, Meliane had been almost chopped to pieces by the crazed Ivan. She had to back away to heal herself. Grim attacked Ivan with a fury, but did not come close to felling the traitorous devil. From the hallway from where they had come, a priestess wielding a glowing kama, and an almost insubstantial cat with feral eyes and looking like it had just come from the Nine Hells, came charging at the three heroes who fought in a miasma of confusion at the doorway.  Ivan turned his mad attentions the hellcat while Meliane closed with the screaming priestess. Grim just started wandering away...

Fortune favoured the heroes this day and they quickly overcame their adversaries. Meliane _dispelled_ Ivan's madness. Benito dispatched the Lovitaran in melee combat and then went to help the whimpering wolverine against the rasts. They fell quickly. Faun finished up the undead with arrows and magic and Grim eventually wandered back to the main temple still looking confused. It wore off finally and then he and Ivan went snooping for treasure. 

Benito and Meliane put their heads together and tried to figure out what to do about the evil cauldron. They settled for _hallowing_ the altar and then casting a _protection from evil _ until they could _commune_ with their gods to find out how to destroy the unholy relic. Then Benito wanted to continue even though Ivan and his fellow treasure-seeker Grim, had found a good cache of items in several rooms on the level of the balcony where Benito had fought the last evil cleric. 
===

The rest of the day went quickly and with some excitement. The heroes followed the catacombs to find a deserted bandit lair which they discovered lay underneath the inn in which they had been staying. Much to their chagrin, they found the innkeeper and the stable boy slain. Ivan went to retrieve his men and the party then went in search of what they presumed was the cowardly, half-dragon Harular and his band. Grim tracked and in a few hours, they found the fleeing bandits. 

Before they even knew they were being followed, Grim stealthily slew three even as they marched, leaving their bodies for the carrion birds. Then the 32nd attacked, cutting the bandits off from escaping and peppering those that tried to flee with arrows from horseback. The only challenge was the gang's dire wolverine which raked Ivan badly as he sacrificed his body for his warhorse, Buttercup. The big wolverine was then dominated by its smaller, psionic cousin. However, among the bandits there was no Harular. Apparently, the main cadre of bandits had separated and escaped by magical means. Faun was angry, but Benito was confident that he could find them and bring them to justice. After a brief trial and some executions, the fighting force returned to Twilight Hollow, buried and consecrated the bodies of the innkeeper and the other innocent who had perished unneccessarily, and set up headquarters at the now ownerless Double Bolt Inn. 

Benito was adamant about returning it to the town as communal property, but was too tired to argue his case to Ivan and his silent friend. The signing that went rapidly forth between them reminded him of his lost companions, Aris and Ellysidell. All of a sudden Benito felt very tired. It had been a long day. Tommorrow could be even more draining. He needed to _raise_ Shaunnra, find out from Tyr how do destroy the cauldron, finish exploring the catacombs beneath Twilight Hollow to make sure they were clear for the safety of the villagers, and communicate what he had found to Alaghon and Westgate. He was sure more things would come up.

Outside he heard Ivan yelling orders to his men to secure the inn and stable their horses, and drifted off to sleep....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*23 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons: The Day After, part I*

Benito communed with Tyr and shortly after his time with his god, he and Meliane marched down into the catacombs to the fallen temple of Lovitar. He _consecrated_ the cauldron. It cracked and then exploded in a flash of sickly red light. Then Benito and the druid sealed the temple with _stone shape_.  

Next, he and Meliane explored briefly underneath the Temple of Ilmater, which also had passages leading into the tunnels beneath the village. There they found and rescued an aasimar cleric of the god of suffering named Tarian who had been duped by the Painmistress and subjected to torture for nearly three months. He was grateful for the rescue and made the decision to remain at the temple and reverse the harm that Andres Nagheson had done until word could be recieved from the nearst temple of Ilmater (the one in Westgate) as to how to proceed. Benito also swore the man to secrecy as to the betrayal of the high priestess, saying that it was Ilmater’s will to protect the villagers’ hearts.

Ivan, his men, and Grim began hauling out the treasure from the other rooms of the temple. Their most impressive haul and the hardest item to move was a full-length mirror…perfect for scrying. It took them most of the day.  However, they paused at noon and met the rest of the Heroes on the surface.  

At noon, the whole town came out for the procession of Shaunnra around the Temple of Ilmater.  Despite the “high priestess’s” absence the ritual went on and the bier with the deceased paladin began to make its circuit. The heroes had already communicated to the town that Andress had perished in the fighting in the tunnels below, and that the bandits who had plagued Twilight Hollow had escaped.  Benito stopped the procession and asked the acolytes to lay down the body. Then he raised her. Her horse let out a mighty whinny from its stables a the Double Bolt and  broke free of the stables joining the return of its master. The crowd was overjoyed. Some wept. St. Benito had performed another miracle. 

He then went into cloister at the Double Bolt Inn and proceeded to make _sendings_. He sent a message to High Abbot Grigor in Westgate informing him of progress. Grigor responded by returning _Your friends are alive!_. He sent a similar missive to the Lord High Abbot Denton Crimsguard including asking about the _Gatekeeper’s Crystal_. Crimsguard returned a rather rude response saying that Benito needed to “Stop wasting time. The crystal is destroyed!” 

Fortunately, Benito kept his wits about him, although had anyone seen him, they would have viewed the cleric of Tyr red-faced and trying to calm down. He sent a message to Gippetto. The response was more encouraging…_Seek the Crystal. It is Tyr’s will. _

The cleric sighed. He had one more spell to leave a message.  Should he _send _ to the Temple of Ilmater in Westgate to make sure the people of Twilight Hollow were taken care of or…

He impulsively tried to call Nosr and inform him of Ellysidell’s death and where they were at. He got a response back…_Kinda busy right now, but it’s all…._

What was that all about? Now he needed to wait until tomorrow to inform the Ilmateran in Westgate. Then he thought about asking the Emerald Enclave in Alaghon what to do about Meliane….

There was a knock on the door. It was late afternoon. Benito still a little paranoid drew his weapon and answered.  

"The mirror is set up as you requested," one of Ivan’s men informed him.

_At least that may bring some good news…._ thought Benito as he followed the warrior up the stairs.


----------



## Broccli_Head

_Hi all…you will probably notice that Benito, a cleric, is using a mirror to scry in the next post.  The scry spell in the PHB says that clerics use fonts of water. Why? I decided that in this case the mirror would work. And sorcerer/wizards can use a font if they want to also._

*23 Ches to 26 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons: The Days After, part II*

Benito used the mirror that  Ivan’s men hauled from the temple of Lovitar to _scry_ for Mourn. The rest of the companions gathered around in anticipation.  The cleric of Tyr was noticeably nervous since he had not tried to contact Mourn since his abduction almost six months prior. He needed the support. 

It was surprisingly easy although it took one hour of prayer. He saw Mourn in a cave.  In his hands he clutched a blackened metal longsword of elven design with silver cracks running up and down the blade. By his side was a fully armored elven woman. More elves were present at the edges of the magic sight provided by the mirror.  Mourn seemed to be some sort of leader. Benito was relieved. He did not seem to be a prisoner. As he zoomed in on his former companion, however, he took a step back in shock. Mourn’s face had become a twisted visage. He—an elf!—had age lines.  And he looked crazed. This caricature of Mourn looked up and his gaze seemed to bore into the cleric. 

“We have unwanted visitors, my love. Deal with them!”

The elven woman wailed, and the heroes gathered in the common room covered their ears.  The sound was hideous and intense. When Benito’s head cleared he felt moisture on the top of his lip. Feeling there he realized that his nose was bleeding. 

“Is everyone alright?”

Meliane, Faun, Sergei, Souleis, Grim and Ivan all checked in.  Benito cast a divination to examine evil in the room. The sword, the elven woman who screamed and Mourn all showed the taint. The sword glowed with such malevolence that Benito was overwhelmed and slightly dazed. A lesser cleric would have been stunned. Quickly recovering , Benito heard Mourn speak again. 

“They are still there, finish them….”

Wisely, Benito ended the _scry_.  So much for good news…

Benito paced back and forth in the common room…_We’re still going to rescue him, whether he wants to come or not_.  Benito cast  _ find the path_ , and his mind referenced a mental map of the western heartlands of Faerun. He now knew the location of  Mourn’s lair.   He spent the rest of the day in prayer, asking Tyr for inspiration and guidance. No spells…just a heartfelt talk. 

**

More _sendings_ on the 24th of  Ches….

He sent a message to inform the temple of Ilmater in Westgate of a need for more powerful clerics to take care of the  temple in Twilight Hollow. They replied that Inquisitors would be forthcoming. He sent word  to the Emerald Enclave in Alaghon for Melianne to ask for new directives seeing that druids were  more of an ally to the late and missing Aris Cloud-dancer than to he and Grim.  They thanked Benito for the message and Meliane then received  instruction to return to Westgate to learn the fate of Aris. Meliane was saddened to go, but her first duty was to the Enclave. 

Then he sent a message to Khirin al’Dhib that they were coming to Iriaebor and hoped he had concluded the business with the mechanical constructs found beneath the destroyed temple of Talos.  Khirin asked when. Benito smiled. 

He, Faun, Grim, and Soulies _windwalked_ there and arrived in about two hours (well and the 60 ticks to get in and out of ‘wind form’). Ivan, Sergei and the rest of their men packed up and rode towards the City of a Thousand Spires. They would arrive in two days. Meliane watched the 32nd leave and then with her new friend, the dire wolverine companion, set off towards Westgate.

**

In Iriaebor…

Khirin was very please with himself. He had sold the mechas to Lord Bronn and the city of Irieabor as he had originally intended and sold out agents for the Zhentarim, Knights of the Shield, and Men of the Basilisk who had been bidding for the items. He had hired adventurers to watch his back and guard the constructs and they had proven a valuable asset as he had negotiated with  the evil and greedy petitioners. When he received the message from Benito that they would be arriving soon, he replied, “Mechas sold. When will you arrive?”

He was surprised to hear that the cleric had arrived in such a short time.   Yet he went out to great them with open arms and report the good news of the sale. Receiving their share of the sale of the machines from Khiran, the party members each set about purchasing much needed magical supplies and items.

The next day was a holy day for Benito so he performed the rituals to Tyr and then set to work Late on the 26th of Ches, Ivan and the rest of the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force arrived.  The Purple Dragon standard  flew gloriously as the horsemen trotted through the gate to the city.  Ivan convincedBenito to scry on Aris.   It turned out to be a waste of time. It was if Benito were trying to search for someone he had never seen before. Faun asked when Benito could look for the Harular so they could go after him and bring him to justice.  That got her a scowl. Benito was focused and set in his mind to finish the items he was creating and formulate a plan to rescue Mourn.   To celebrate their good fortune and blessing by Waukeen, Khirin threw a party. It helped take the edge of f some of the heroes. They had just  completed a quest. Long and grueling though it had been, Shaunnra was alive again. Evil had been defeated. While the party lifted the tension, the tone was somber as they toasted to fallen comrades. 

At the end of the night Benito informed the heroes that he had formulated the plan to rescue Mourn. He had contacted an archmage, Prespur the Translocator,  through Lord Bronn and after a private strategy session with the wizard, decided  that they would _teleport_ in, grab Mourn, and _teleport_ out.  Khirin objected  citing extreme risk for the reward. Calmly Benito told  him that  he had eight days to find out what he could to dissuade Benito from his present course. Otherwise on 4 Tarsakh,  the plan would be carried out.


----------



## reighne

*Banshee*

Hrm... Makes you wonder about Lord Soth from dragonlance who had a hall full of dead elven women wailing his lament to him every night.


----------



## reighne

*Calamari*

For Broc's enjoyment.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu

I'm sorry that I havent gotten around to reading your storyhour before.  I really enjoyed it. 

Thanks for reading our story hour, Broccli_Head.  It means a lot to all of us.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Thanks Mahiro Satsu for reading the story. I hope you've become a fan. We're coming to a pause in the campaign as I try to figure out what to do with the Heroes  as they pursue the legacy of their sires....

*To 4 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons: One Near Fatal Minute* 

Khirin al D'hib made his way through the busy tavern, shaking the wet from his cloak. It seemed to rain every three days or so. Khirin sighed and then spied his quarry. He approached an elven bard that he had heard was in town. He sought information to help his companions and to persuade them not to make a daring...or foolish...rescue of Mourn, the Mad. Erindol Starharp saw the merchant coming towards him. He could tell that the man did not want to hear him perform but sought information. The elf stood up. 

"Make your questions quick," demanded the elf

Khirin narrowed his eyes and scowled slightly, but answered, "It seems that all the elves I have come across lately have forgotten their manners." 

The Tethyran merchant bowed, "I will not forget mine. Sir Starharp, I seek information on several items." 

Khirin described the blade that Mourn had clutched so dearly. 

"Where did you see this blade? Such an item does not exist. Merchant you waste my time."

However, Khirin saw through the elf's feigned ignorance. He became more bold. Faun had mentioned a group of purist elves called the Elderth Veluthra or the Victorious Blade of the People. 

"Is this blade connected to the Elderth Veluthra?"

The bard answered, clearly upset, "Our business is concluded. He began to walk away. Khirin followed him towards the door repeating the questions and describing again what the heroes had seen during the scry. The bard whirled around a rapier quickly at Khirin's throat. The merchant rogue felt the trickle of blood. 

"You delve into things that are best left alone, human. The *Starym Moonblade*, the _Bladeshee_ is not to be trifled with."

Khirin held his arms up and tried to remain unthreatening. The elf turned and left the tavern. 

**

At some point during the eight day 'grace' period, Khirin related the encounter to Benito. There were too many questions left unanswered, like _What was a Bladshee?_ that none could even guess at. Faun kept pestering Benito about her task to seek after Harular, to which the cleric of Tyr would answer, 

"We will go after your half-dragon bandit after we get Mourn."

As the days went by the tone was more exclamatory, until Bentio had to ask the rest of the group, notably Ivan,  to distract her with martial arts practice.  

The eight days came and went. Benito had the plan ready and Khirin having found no reason to stop Benito (other than his insistance that it was  a bad plan) agreed reluctantly to go along. 

The heroes would _teleport_ into the cavern that they had viewed a tenday ago, after _scrying_ to see if Mourn and his wailing attendant were present. Those of good morality would have a _mask alignment_ spell placed upon them to prevent any wards that affected good folk from working on them. They would then grab Mourn and 'port out of there. Benito had back ups ready, like _plane shift_ and _word of recall_ memorized just in case the original spells cast by Prespur the Translocator did not work. The whole mission was planned to only take eighteen ticks. The plan was to abort if it looked like it would take longer.  Once Mourn was back they were to put him in dungeon cell in Lord Bron's castle that had been _hallowed_ with the _ protection from evil_ component facing inward and a _dimensional anchor _ attached to the _hallowed_ area.

It seemed full-proof and well thought out, in any case, and there had been much _communing_ with the representatives of Tyr to solidify the plan. 

**

The party consisting of Prespur, Benito, Khirin, Fauh, Ivan, Sergei, Grim, and Souliess gathered around the mirror in a large room set aside temporarily for this mission. Towards the end of Benito's ritual to _scry_, the mage and merchant cleric cast preparative spells on the party. 

Mourn came into view and before he had a chance to detect their presence, Benito shouted, "Prespur, now!"

The heroes disappeared from Castle Irieabor and reappeared many miles to the north in a cavern somewhere in the Sunset Hills. The telelportation daze wore off in a few seconds with strangely only the mage suffering any ill effects. 

Benito acted quickly and cast his mighty spell of stunning. With a single word he incapacitated Mourn. He then moved to stand between him and the elven woman that stood at his side. Sergei taking a cue from Benito, took a step foward and slashed at the elven warrior-woman. His blade passed right through her and a shower of sparks issued from the floor of the cavern.  Grim, not trusting Benito's attack of power, stabbed the helpless Mourn, just to make sure. Benito groaned. 

Then the elven woman wailed. Faun dropped. Other elven warriors were closing to attack the intruders as the elven woman who had just wailed shouted out orders of 'capture for sacrifice' in archaic, hard-to-understand elven.  Ivan, ignoring the attacks of a ring of elven fighters, grabbed Faun and slung her over his shoulder. Khiran recovered Mourn around which the heroes had formed a protective circle. Prespur, now cleared of the haze in his mind, saw that their target had been acquired. He cast his second _teleport_ of the day and the heroes vanished. Only twelve ticks had elasped. 

To their suprise as they recovered from the translocation, they discovered that they had brought back not one, but two guests. The elven warrior woman lashed out at her adversaries with a blade that seemed to ignore armor.  A brisk fight in the close quarters of the cell insued. 

Sergei and Ivan, dropping Faun,  went toe-to-toe with what the mute warrior from Wa had signed was a spectre. Khirin was examining Faun and Mourn while Grim, Benito, and Souliess tried to manuver to combat the elven woman and hopefully dispatch her before she wailed again. Souliess only found resistance and at one point in his mental attack against her, felt a backlash of psionic power. Grim's swords found no purchase and they passed through her incorporeal body. Sergei met flesh with his katana and Ivan caused the spectre to grimace at least once. Then Benito called on the power of Tyr and a beam of _searing light_ tore into the elven ghost, right between the eyes. The spectre disappeared. 

Mourn shuddered and dropped the *moonblade*. One of the heroes dragged their rescued companion from the cell. Khirin did the same for Faun. 

Already Ivan's men were running down the stairs, their booted feet echoing in unison (Prespur had _dimension door'ed_ a few seconds prior to get the troops). Benito slammed the cell shut and quickly finished the wards to close the _hallow_. The blade glowed seemingly with anger and the cleric turned away. It seemed to beckon him. He looked to where Khirin crouched over Faun. He met the cleric of Waukeen's eyes. Khirin shook his head. Faun was dead.


----------



## reighne

*Muahaha!*

I KNEW IT! I knew it! I knew she wasn't alive. See? Just like the dead elven women who had to wail all the time for Lord Soth. Whose da grrl? *exaggerated fake muscle flex* I am! =) heheh

*ducks from a tomato* Love ya Broc! Great post!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*the next day...*

*5 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons: Companions' Return, part I *

_The elven warrior peered through the brush at his quarry. It was the most exquisite deer that he had ever seen. He drew back on his bow and let the arrow fly. A perfect shot! He crept forward to finish him off and he heard horns sound in the distance. Other hunters had been successful. The elf was happy. He hunted day in and day out, always finding the choicest prey: deer, boar, fowl of different kinds.  He felt that he could stalk and kill game for eternity in the vast forest that seemed to be without end...Arvandor...He could hear the name on the wind. Pausing, the elf stood over the downed deer and looked around. He had lost track of how long he had been here. Sometimes he even forgot his name. Yet, the one constant was the reassuring presence of the Lone Wolf, who hunted somewhere in this infinite forest with him who had been Ellysidell, formerly of the Chondalwood, now of Arvandor._

**

Benito woke up with a start. Yesterday had been a harrowing day, but fortunately, Mourn had been unconscious the whole time and he had ordered, with Lord Bron's approval for the dungeon to be evacuated except for Ivan's most trusted guard. Now Benito dressed quickly and went first to the tower room where Mourn was being held. To his relief, Sergei was already there supervising half of Ivan's men to keep watch on the crazed bard, Benito's former companion. Then he went down to the dungeons where he found Khirin and Souliess, two of the strongest willed beings in his party, with the rest of the Cormyrean mercenaries. 

It seemed his worries were unneccessary. Their prisoners were being well supervised. First he went to the holding room where the bodies of Faun and Ellysidell, and all their equipment lay. He made sure the spells of preservation were intact. It was difficult for Benito, but he felt that there had to be closure. He planned to return Ell's body to the Chondalwood to his people. With Faun, a courier had been sent to Berdusk, to Twilight Hall to inform the people there of the loss of one of their trackers.

Then he went to meet Lord Bronn, Prespur the Translocator, and Ivan for breakfast. Over the meal, the four men discussed what to do about the evil artifact in the castle. Benito obtained permission to contact the High Abbot of Temple of Tyr in Zassespur, Tethyr, the church which led Tyrites in Western Faerun. He felt that they should pass the responsibility to more capable hands. Prespur echoed that they were fortunate that the wailing spirit of the moonblade had not killed more of them. He also felt that the spirit had not been at full strength. The sooner it was removed from Iriaebor, the better. 

After that, the conversation turned to small talk: magical theories, theololgy, fighting styles; until a frantic knock came to the door. Ivan instinctively reached for his blade, but Benito stayed his hand, shaking his head and reminding him about proper etiquitte in front of their current patron. A page answered and one of the Cormyrean mercenaries bowed quickly and signed to Ivan. 

"The prisoner, your elven friend, is causing some trouble. Sergei says he needs our help." 

Benito and Ivan took off for the tower. Upon arrival they saw that several of the mercenaries restraining one of their own number. In front of Sergei, another soldier lay sprawled on the ground. Benito gave Ivan a worried look as they approached. 

Sergei talked with his hands to his commander, _The prisoner used some magic. I had to subdue one of our men._

Ivan narrowed his eyes, "Then we kill him." 

"Too late, I'm over here," came a sing-song, yet sinister voice.

Benito recognized it as a twisted version of what he remembered was Mourn's. 

Sergei shook his head and told Ivan, _No, he is still in his cell. He is using magic to confuse us._

Benito replied, "Mourn, behave or we will have to be less civil."

An evil laugh from both the stairs and tower room was the reply. 

The cleric of Tyr burst into the room followed by Ivan and Sergei, who watched the door. There was a quick scuffle as Ivan attacked Mourn, then Benito healed him after which a miasma of confusion settled on the heroes.  The Rashemani ex-patriate then went after  Benito with his scimitar as the bard continued to sing unintelligible notes, interrupted by gibberish, or fits of laughter. Benito dispelled the confusion curse after dodging Ivan's deadly rain of blows with wide eyes, but suddenly Mourn disappeared. Ivan ran to the small barred window, while Sergei blocked the door. 

Time stood still as Benito called out to his former companion to attempt to calm him down. The warriors searched calmly for their foe, knowing that he could not escape. The crazed bard appeared, attempting to strangle Sergei. With unnaturally strong hands wrapped around his throat, the man from Wa sliced into Mourn with his katana, and in the same breath, Benito  smacked the bard alongside the temple, sending him crumpling to the ground. The trio breathed deeply and secured Mourn better with manacles and a gag to prevent him from more trickery. 

It was the first time that they all noticed how wan and thin Mourn had become in less than a day. Benito realized that the bard was dying. Ivan tossed him, not too gently onto his bed. 

A voice sounded in his head. It was Khirin _Benito, trouble! Might need help with Souliess._

"Downstairs!" Benito called as he pushed past Sergei and Ivan. He lept in the air and flew down the tower stairs...


----------



## reighne

*Coolness*

As always Broc. You da veggie. Great post. Makes you wonder... what is Mourn dying of? Hrm... Tune in next week same bat time same bat channel eh? =)


----------



## Broccli_Head

A broken heart perhaps.....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*5 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons: Companions' Return, part II *


When Benito arrived near the dungeon, Ivan's men were moving up the stair, weapons drawn. They nodded recognition as the cleric of Tyr sped past. Ivan and Sergei's boots echoed in the tower as the two war vetrans also bounded towards what could be trouble. 

At the dungeon door, Khirin held out his loaded crossbow steady with a bead on the Souliess, the psionic wolverine. 

"He's making crazy talk, Benito. Talking about the moonblade helping him to gain power."

The psion held up his arms, "You're the one who's insane, merchant. Look at  him, Benito, his eyes are wide and he's sweating. I am very calm. She and I were just having a conversation. Then Khirin gets all belligerent. Just because she's not talking to you, I bet!"

_She_ Benito mouthed. 

"The Starym Moonblade. Apparently, it can converse with prospective dupes by telepathy."

"See what I mean. Khirin's just hostile." 

It was obvious to the holy justice that Souliess for all his vaunted mental prowess was being tempted by the evil artifact. _Why wasn't Khirin?_ he wondered, but quickly shook his head. That was not all that important right now. 

"Souliess, let us go upstairs and check on Mourn. He is not doing so well. Maybe you can help. We can stop by the kitchen on the way. I will deal with Khirin later."

He gave the merchant cleric of Waukeen a knowing glance (who nodded in turn), and escorted the wolverine, who was smacking his lips thinking about yummy sausage links,  up the stairs. 

As the pair of heroes left, Khirin re-iterated that all of the soldiers remain on the stairs and away from the dungeon door.  The merchant, taking deep breaths to calm himself, lowered his crossbow and flexed his right hand. A ring on that finger was glowing slightly and was making  him a little uncomfortable. He glanced through the barred window that topped the stout, iron-bound oaken door that led to the dungeon. The cracks on the Starym Moonblade glowed a malevolent red color making the dungeon look like some pit of Hell. Khirin felt that he could hear the thing breathing. He looked away, shook his head, and leaned against the door with the crossbow again at the ready.

"Hah!" he spat. "This son of D'hib won't succumb to some cursed elven blade!"


**

_Ellysidell was hunting again, like he had the day before and the day before that. The constant that was Fenmarel Mestarine, the Lone Wolf and patron of the wild elves, was suddenly interrupted. There was another powerful presence in the infinite forest. Ell felt the pang of loss and the growl of vengeance in the air. The wind, stirring brown leaves, carried the name Shevarash to him. Then he was no longer stalking through a stand of evergreens. Instead he stood in a clearing before them. 

The barbarian stood in awe as the two dieties spoke. He knew that they talked about him, but it was as if he was not there. He caught snatches of the conversation. Shevarash spoke of the traitorous spider queen and the mortal's unquenched vengeance. He had to right the wrong, the wrong visited on his people aeons ago and a more immediate one. Fenmarel countered by telling the elven god of vengeance that Ellysidell had been kept in ignorance, and was thus protected from following a quest that could lead to his own destruction. Then he felt the eyes of Shevarash on him.

*"Let us ask him what he thinks,"* boomed the god. 

The scene shifted for Ellysidell and he saw two wild elves surrounded by drow in some piney locale. Snow covered the ground. The two heroes were male and female and fought bravely and valiantly, but eventually were overcome by the magic of several drow priestesses and the sheer numbers of drow fighters. Ell felt a pang of familiarity. Then he stood before Fenmarel and Shevarash once more. 

*"Your parents, Ellysidell. They were betrayed by the machinations of the dark one! She betrayed us once and will do so again and again!" *

Shevarash spoke with hatred and anger. Fenmarel was pensive. Ellysidell's soul was torn even more when he saw the same wild elves that had been slain by the drow ambush appear in the clearing. He bowed before them. 

"Avenge us, my son," said the male wild elf hunter. His mother only looked sad. 

He went to embrace them. He had never done so before. Then he looked at the gods that stood like giants before him. Was he being manipulated by Shevarash? 

There was no response from the Drow-hater. He merely folded his arms. Was he admitting his guilt? Did he even care? 

Fenmarel raised a hand and spoke, *"Shevarash reveals what has truly occured. Your parents were betrayed by a trusted friend--a fellow elf. The webs of deceit and manipulation run deep among our people. The dark one has but recently made a move for power, and her actions have been rebuffed. However,  her ambitions are still not tempered." *

*"She is a demon, Ellysidell. Look how she has hurt your own family! She will continue to hurt us and must be stopped,"* added Shevarash.

Fenmarel growled and Shevarash took a step back, remaining silent. 

*"The choice is yours Ellysidell. Do you wish to remain here in the forests of Arvandor hunting for eternity and having everlasting peace or return to Toril, where vengeance can be yours and Her plans can be thwarted?"*

Ellysidell looked at his parents and the gods, and took a deep breath feeling the everlasting woods here in Arvandor. He thought of his friends--Benito, Grim, Aris (if he still lived)--and their needs and the battle and Golden Fire and Son of Fury. 

It would be a tough decesion..._


----------



## Malachai_rose

*tight*

I really liked the post Broc, especially the interlude with big Ell. Heh, and the bantering between the two elven dieties was cool, gives some insight into what you have planned. Anyways I am looking forward to resuming the campaign in a few weeks once you get set with the next arc of the campaign and caught up in the posts.


----------



## reighne

*(!)*

Scared. I am very very scared. 

Cool post. I like the perspectives, but now I'm worried what trouble you're gonna bring on us now...  

I was right the first time around... This is gonna be an epic. 

Since that is the case, I just have one thing I want to bring up. Can I have a dragon? =D *ducks the tomato* *laughing* heheheh

Peace out - yo


----------



## Broccli_Head

sorry...no dragons...yet

also...this post will conclude, for the most part, the Heroes adventures up to this point. Now I need to catch up with the Stormwolves!

*5-6 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons: Companions' Return, part III*

Benito Moltos, Holy Justice of Tyr, slammed his fist on the table.

"We are going to the Chondalwood to return Ellysidell's body and that's final!"

The other members, new and old of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, stared blankly and a bit surprised by Benito's outburst. 

"We were just discussing--" said Khirin attempting to bring the conversation back to being civil.

"I don't care what you were talking about. Stop trying to sidetrack what we are about, merchant!"

"--the possibility of exploring the abandoned temple...." he finished. His last few words were more muttered than anything else. 

For Benito the day had been a harrowing one. Mourn was dying and still a loon. The moonblade was _coming back to life_. Grim was a basket case personally guarding the body of Ellysidell and muttering weird Ghostwise halfing words interspursed with growls. Everyone, including Lord Bron and Prespur the Translocator were on edge. No one except Souliess had even touched their dinner. Sergei had been assigned to keep a constant vigil on the psion, and he did so stoically. Fortunately, a combination of Benito's and Prespur's most powerful magics stabilized the bard, but Prespur was certain that even their magic would not hold out for more than a few days. Mourn was already re-degenerating and it bothered Benito that while they were keeping him alive, he was being wracked and tortured the entire time by that god's-forsaken blade. It had distracted him during his prayers and rituals. 

However, there had been one bit of good news. _Golden Fire_, Ellysidell's golden flaming falchion had suddenly come back to life. Thus, Benito was even more convinced they needed to go to the Chondalwood and quickly.  

"You can go or not, but Grim and I are travelling to the Chondalwood tommorrow. Prespur has agreed to help us once again."

With that Benito left the eating hall and retired to his quarters. 

**

In the morning, Benito was touched when all the heroes assembled to go with he and Grim far to the South. Ivan and Sergei signed final orders to their sergeants and Khirin and Souliess checked their gear for the _teleport_ to the south. 

After Grim described the Chondalwood, and Benito used a focus--some part of Ellysidell's well-preserved gear--to scry a location deep within the semi-tropical forest, Prespur began the incantation and in the next instant, the heroes were hearing birds and monkeys somewhere in the hot and humid woods. 

Grim led the procession and the wary heroes trudged through the thick undergrowth and vegetation. It was perfect for the Ghostwise halfling, but tiresome for the big folk. Occasionally they heard the cough of a predatory cat, but other than the normal animals, their progress through the tropical forest went unchallenged.  

The halfling was smiling for the first time in nearly a year. He revelled in the wood and laughed quietly to himself as he popped in and out of the shadows sometimes irritating his party members. Then he saw something somewhere between the leaves and bushes. 

_He's here!_ called the halfling as he bolted away from the view of the group. 

"Grim!" Benito called trying to follow with difficutly. 

The heroes noticed that the forest had grown silent, but it did not seem hostile. Souliess--who had had the easiest time navigating the woods although hot and uncomfortable with all his wolverine hair and fat--felt a calming presence. They heard pipes and windchimes in the distance. Melodic voices carried from somewhere. It reminded Benito of the times when Mourn had sung very small parts of elven epics. 

After some time Grim returned. 

_I know the way. Follow me!_

Benito saw a light in his eyes--of joy?--that he had never seen before. 

Grim led the party at a grueling pace and several times Benito and Prespur had to use their flying magics to keep up with the woodsy halfling. Eventually they came to a large clearing. In the clearing were countless stone cairins. Still, a ring of menhirs dominated what the heroes approximated its center. But that did not fascinate as much as the creature that waited  at the edge of the ring. A huge black wolf with green, brown and silver streaks in its fur, maybe twice as large or larger than any dire wolf that they had ever seen beckoned them forward with a shake of its head. Grim and Benito approached almost dream-like and understanding what needed to be done. They carried Ellysidell and his gear to the center of the stone rings and laid him there, _Golden Fire_ on is chest and _Son of Fury_ at his side. Then they moved back. 

The beast stood over Ellysidell and nuzzled him. Benito thought he saw an aura of power cover the fallen wild elf. Then the wolf left unnaturally quiet for a creature of that size and faded from view. Ellysidell stirred and sat up. Grim ran forward diving at his big brother. 

Tears were streaming from the halfling as he held Ell tight, and Benito approached and grabbed the elf's shoulder. 

"How do you feel?" asked Benito

"Lost...as if I have been in a dream."

The cleric of Tyr looked at Ell closely. This was definitely Ellysidell, but there was something more powerful about him. They clapsed forearms and held the bond for a while. 

They saw a wolverine bounding towards them. Souliess nearly bowled the wild elf over and began licking his face; then stopped.

"Uh, sorry Ellysidell," but Souliess could not stop his big, toothy grin. 

The group looked around and saw that they had been joined by wild elves who had appeared on the fringes of the clearing. Their quiet approach had un-nerved Ivan, Sergei, Prespur and Khirin, who remained at the edge. 

"Come, Ellysidell, who had been blessed by the gods. Let us celebrate your return."

A whithered wild elven woman of indeterminable age motioned for him to follow. 

Looking at Grim she added, "Some of your people are visiting with us Grim. Join us and them and rekindle old friendships."

Grim and Ellysidell took off with most of the elves. The rest of the party was led to what seemed a nearby clearing already with a downed boar roasting over a spit. 

"Rest, heroes. The gods of the Seldarine thank you." 

The Heroes of the Vilhon reach ate and drank grateful of the hospitality of the wild elven people. In the night air they heard the voices of celebratory song and were at peace....


----------



## Malachai_rose

*heh*

Hey  yo left out the part where the Elven dog God actually talked to Grim and Benito. Revisionist history at it's worse  Well good post and gotta say I am looking forward to seeing what happens with the other group. Hopefully they can get caught up with their timeline and the groups can meet up, that way theirs only one Heroes of the Vilhon Reach  again instead of all this _Stormwolves_ nonsense  lol, I mean seriously _Stormwolves_  ? Sounds like a failed Image comic that Rob Liefeld might have drawn, heh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Dog God? Dog God? 

 *How dare you call a manefesation of Fenmarel Mestarine (or was it Shevarash) a dog god!*

_sigh_....is there no respect from the players for the game?


----------



## reighne

*Ooo! Oooo! I have an idea*

Ooooo! I think you should suffer the Dog God's wrath. =) heheheh

*hides before she can suffer retribution*

He mocked us! I can't believe he mocked the Stormwolves Legion. 

It's not like I ever poked fun of him and called him Benito the Cheeto the way that I've wanted to.  

So lay off our Stormwolves name eh? =) Otherwise Alberia will give ya the smack down when she sees you next. =) heheheh

*ducks* 

Love ya Benny!


----------



## Malachai_rose

*Herresey !!!*

Benito the Cheeto ? Benny ?!?

Heretic !  Infidel !!   UNBELIEVER !!!  

Heheh, j/k  Well obviously Alberia has forgotten all the long talks on true Tyrite doctrine and teachings that Benito tryed to impart to her... but alas what more could be expected from the daughter of a gladiator  

Lol, anyways glad to see ya posting Rieghne, and don't worry those comments weren't meant to be mean  they were just supposed to point out how funny the name _Stormwolves_   is  

Well hopefully Broc gets yall up to speed with the timeline soon so the groups can meet up and we can figure out where to go from here. 

Also Alberias old player has expressed some interest n playing again with the main group if we work out another day besides sunday... perhaps if the groups join back up we can work something out (Alberias original player was a great rp'er so it would be alot of fun to get everyone together again)

ps. Karl , you should have included the conversations with the elven dog god, it would have made for a great post, heh, might have read something like this... 

'What was that lassie ? you say Ellysidells in trouble ? He's trapped down a well ? Show me where boy, come on lets go'

lol... (I just like irritating Broc, it's like a hobby or somethin, heh)


----------



## reighne

*Face the fury of Reighne's infamous Nerfbat Smackdown!!!*

Dear Benny-cheeto, 

 Face the wrath of the Stormwolves Legion!  

Anyway beloved brother, old buddy, old pal, old friend o mine... =)  

remind me to give you the biggest wedgie of your life when we all meet up again. You need to show proper respect to our friend Aris's choice otherwise I'll ask him to give you a whoopin in his crazed genasi way.  =) *I can just hear him now... "Too emotional Alberia" in his arrogantly annoying way.... - remind me to give him a wedgie too*   Anyway the whole point of this is that at the end of the day you should fear the name of the Stormwolves legion. 

Much love, 
Signed-

Reighne, giver of wedgies , lover of hobbits , and creatrix of the nerfbat smackdown.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*grr...*

Lol, youse funny  <wipes tears from eyes> 

seriously though, I meant no disrespect to the _Stormwolves_  , I merely meant to point out that they're double A minor league ball and the  *Heroes of the Vilhon Reach*  are major league baby  , heheh, j/k anyways lookin forward to Broc gettin gcaught up and moving the campaign forward, it ought to be interesting what will happen when The *Heroes*  finally repatriate the naughty _Stormwolves_   back into the fold


----------



## Broccli_Head

I love the banter between members of the two groups in my FR campaign. 

For readers I will remind you that after the events in Westgate the heroes separated into two groups. One was led by Benito and consisted of Ellysidell, Grim, Meliane, Khirin, and Souliess. They headed north at the suggestion of Grigor, High Abbot of the Abbey of the Blinding Truth.  They ran into the machinations of Andres Naghesson, Painmistress of Loviatar and had their faith tested and then rewarded by the gods of the Triad.  Then they rescued Mourn, closing a phase in the campaign!

Nosr dealing with mortality issues, and Kith, still being briefed by the Temple for his mission, stayed in Westgate.  Babu had gone missing. 

The other three heroes, Aris, Alberia, and Varrick were presumed dead, and that was the way Aris wanted it too look as he escaped from the attack on his ship by the Countess of Shadows. They survived and reappeared six days later re-inventing themselves as Jenner Stormwolf, Valeria the Red, and Kyros the Mithral Knight, complete with mudane disguises and backed by the considerable patronage of the Temple of Tymora in Westgate.  They stayed to complete unfinished agendas incognito as Aris/Jenner felt that their former identities had been compromised. Since then, they have recruited Nosr and Kith after much negotiation with the Temple of Tyr, rescued Babu and have converted Jhovan the Grey, a former assassin of the Fire Knives.  

As Jenner/Aris continues to lead his men back to a position of strength they have overcome several almost impossible obstacles. In their defense, they have relied on wits and tactics to escape at least two _ Kobiashi Maru_ scenarios.  As a DM, I love that! 

Sorry to my readers that seemingly, there was a change in stories. I was trying to be subtle and mysterious especially since I did not want players in either group to be influenced by the actions of the other.  

Thanks for your continued support and stay tuned for more Stormwolves and Heroes on this channel!


----------



## Broccli_Head

_Conitnuing the tale of the Stormwolf Legion..._

* 18 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons Westgate: A Night on the Town*

Jhovan the Grey, Nosr of Starmantle, and Kith were in private conference with Aris Cloud-dancer aka Jenner Stormwolf.

"Boss we found him!" said the young half-elf always enthusiastic and beaming with that captivating smile. 

Aris looked to Jhovan for confirmation. 

"Varen frequents a tavern near the docks. He usually gets there around dusk. Drinks himself into a stupor and sings bawdy songs. Tavern's pretty rough. Maybe Kith and I should go and leave the rest of you here."

The former Fire Knife smirked. 

Aris ignored the last comment, "And the other members of the Mercenaries of Westgate?"

Nosr hesistated. He and Jhovan exchanged looks of concern.

The sorcerer finally said, "Apparently their leader lady got blasted last year in a lethal mage duel. The rest of the leadership, except this Varen dude have scattered."

"Perhaps Varen will know," added Jhovan

Aris thrummed his fingers on the table. 

"Then tonight we go and get him. Be ready to go near sunset and let the others know."

He dismissed Jhovan and Nosr and reviewed the conversation and then the plan with his right hand-"man" Kith. 

**

They didn't ride or take a carriage. Instead they walked to the Bloody Boot tavern on the far side of the river and in a very seedy area of the seediest city in Western Faerun. It was already late as Jenner Stormwolf accompanied by the fledgling Stormwolf Legion (Kyros the Mithral Knight, Valeria the Red, Nosr of Starmantle, Jhovan the Grey, Manta del Ray, and Kith) entered the dive. 

Patrons stopped and stared for a second or two. Some smirked and muttered about "adventurers slumming" but there was apparent relief as they quickly returned to drinking and dagger tossing and general mayhem. Already there was a healthy coating of beer and ale on the floor highlighted by the occasional morsel of food  which bold vermin would quickly seize and scurry off into a dark corner to eat. 

"This is a den of evil and vileness, Aris," whispered Valeria with her hand on her longsword ready and wary of trouble. 

Jhovan pointed out their quarry and the group made their way over to a pitcher and mug laden table with only one occupant, a very drunk young noble. 

"We came out here for _him_?" hissed Kyros not liking the atmosphere either. 

As he recorded every action and person in the room, he felt that the bartender was shifty and the staff nervous. 

Valeria and Nosr helped Jenner to negotiate while Jhovan, Kyros and Manta formed a screen between the meeting and the rest of the tavern. Kith had slipped in behind Varen who now, with armed adventurers beginning to surround him,  became a  loud and protesting drunkard. 

Jenner began to feel that the trip was a waste. The bard, former recruiter for the Mercenaries of Westgate, lamented overmuch of the loss of their leader, an event that occured over a year ago,  and that there was no longer a cause and it was better to drown your sorrows in drink than risk your skin. Aris thought that the man just needed a good beating and some drying time away from the beer,ale, and wine. 

Kyros continued to scan the room, hand on the hilt of the greatsword strapped to his back. At first he thought that he saw three men engaged in a bit of intimacy in one corner of the room but then drew his weapon as he saw blood going down the man in the middle's neck.Their victim's head slumped to the table and the two bloodsuckers wiped their bloody mouths with their sleeves and searched for the next meal.

"Vampires!" yelled Kyros as he moved in that direction.

As if on cue, the door to the tavern swung open and a well-armoured man entered. 

"I have arrived!" he said with much arrogance. "Now, let the feasting begin!" he added as he slammed the door behind him. 

That did not sit well with the Stormwolf Legion and they sprung into action. Jenner, Valeria, and Manta charged the leader while Kyros and Jhovan went towards the undead, now trapped in the corner. Other, quicker vampire spawn interecepted the heroes and a viscious melee ensued. Kyros turned to help his leader leaving Jhovan to face two abominations on his own. 

"I hate vampires!" he cried as he cartwheeled and sprung aross the tavern to avoid the energy draining blows of the enemy. 

He eventually landed on the bar and bit the vamps with his magically keened scimitar _Snake_ again and again. It did not stop them.

Meanwhile, Jenner was hard-pressed as for some reason the vampire and his minion spawn decided to concentrate on him. Negative energy poured into the genasi sapping his life and the evil leader did not seem to be in any danger and even appeared to be enjoying himself possibly predicting the inevitable defeat of these heroes. 

Jenner Stormwolf played his trump card. He ducked and tumbled away from his foes and stood up with _Blue Destiny_ held high over his head. He began to twirl the _sunblade_. Light began emanating from the scimitar causing the vampires to smoke. Somehow it boosted morale and Valeria and Manta downed one of thier foes. Kyros took one spawn out and then when to help a beleaguered Jhovan. 

The lead vampire seeing his doom and his undead flesh beginning to cook, crashed through the door and into the night. Jenner continued to twirl the blade the sunlight-covered area grew. Fallen spawn melted into dust and the others looked for a way to flee. Jenner crushed ones head with his hard leather boot as it tried to crawl and claw past him. It exploded into dust. 

Kyros and Jhovan slew one more bloosucker and the other tried to flee by climbing along the wall towards a window behind the bar. Kyros ran along the wall right after him and Jhovan back-flipped to cut him off. An instant later the spawn's head bounced off the bar into the sun-drenched area and began to scream and burn. The bodies rest of the fallen vampire spawn followed suit.

Varen had jumped on the table during the battle and had become more animated, singing a bawdy tavern song and hurling insults at the cowering patrons. Kith helped him down from the drink-sodden table and out the door where the rest of the group looked to see if they could find the head vampire. It had escaped and the Stormwolf Legion, couting their blessings from Tymora hurriedly left the Riverside of Westgate back to more respectable climes...


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Stormwolves...*

*20 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons :  The Masked Ball, Prelude*

The young mage marched quickly towards Castle Cormaeril with a purpose. Finally, years of pented rage and vengeance would come to a head. Long had he tracked his nemesis and the focus of his hatred. Now he had found him.  Tonight would be the perfect opportunity to stage his assassination. He grimaced at the word and changed it in his mind back to vengeance. 

The Red Wizard Bordulin would pay for taking from him the only person who had ever cared for him in his horrible life.  He ducked into an alleyway as the emotions and memories welled up inside. 

The youth had never known his parents. They had been killed when he had been young. The memories were hazy, but he knew that they had been blasted before his very eyes by the mage-killer Souless. For some reason Souless had spared him and taught him secrets arcane.  The training had been harsh for the boy as Souless had tried to drive and burn any spark of good from him. He told the boy that he would be his successor in his mage-killing crusade. Souless searched Faerun with the boy at his side and found artifacts of great power with which  to better kill what in his insane mind were rival mages. The mad wizard had not been partial and had reduced both evil and good arcanist to ash.  The boy had become numb standing by his master's side as the killings took place. He became Souless's tool.

That he lived still was unfathomable. Souless had made many enemies and  finally came to the end of his rope. The mage had again seen his "parent" destroyed by magic before his very eyes. This time it was done  by a cabal of mages from Aglarond. They were led by the enchantress, Celestia. Celestia, the mage remembered, had stood before him--then an adolescent--with pity in her eyes, preparing to snuff out his miserable existence, but then she had stopped her spell of destruction in mid-cast. She spared him and took him as her own apprentice. He had looked back at the burning husk that had been Souless at that point. A smile had rested on the dead wizards's lips. Souless had played his last trump, and for whatever secret purpose, had caused, with a spell,  to have Celestia reconsider his "son's" destruction. 

The years that had followed had been the happiest in the young mage's life, but Celestia had enemies as well.  Bordulin had surprised his foster mother and he with a ring of Red Mages. There the mageling discovered that he had met the Red Wizard before. As he lay dying and saw Celestia reduced to a melting heap of flesh, Bordulin reminded him that long before, Souless had wrecked havoc and destroyed his master while the boy had been watching. Bordulin thanked Azuth for the coincidence, but did not finish the job. 

Tears started to well in the mage's eyes, but he quickly wiped them off. There was no time to be caught up in emotion. Already,  he had sent one of the Thayan's apprentices mewling to his grave.  The body was now fish food in Westgate's harbor and he had this day's itinerary for Bordulin. The object of his hatred had been elevated to ambassador and  was attempting to gain more sponsors among the nobility of Westgate to then petition for a Thayvian Enclave in Sin City. The mage was surprised that one hadn't come sooner.

He checked himself and took a deep breath and continued on his way to the castle. Once there he changed his appearence to blend in with the hired help as they set up for the grand event. Lord Cormaeril was hosting a grand ball for all the movers and shakers of Westgate. The Red Wizards would  be present as would  the ambassador of the Elven Court, all the ladies and gentlemen from the noble houses of Westgate, and various adventurers.  All day long, the young mage learned the layout of the grounds and the kitchens and the storage area as he formed his plan. He realized that a Red Mage of Bordulin's power  and status would have guards and protections and divinations to prevent him from a frontal assault. He would probably be recognized for who he truly was before he could get a shot off. 

Earlier he had prepared his trademark _sonics_  from which few had protection.  He fumbled in his pocket for the focus. There was one spell he could use, that he had never used before, that was also very dangerous, but if it worked...Bordulin would never know what hit him. 

As dusk approached he turned invisibile and snuck into a larder to wait for his chance. As a precaution he backed himself into a corner and began the incantation.  Soon after  he had finished the spell, and his detached mind searched for a host body,  a young servant entered the room gathering for more foodstuffs for the banquet. He did not notice the dark form huddled in the corner, and he was caught unawares as his soul was stripped from his body and thrust into the gem that lay concealed in the folds of the mage's robes. 

The mage suppressed a laugh of triumph as he examined his new body. He checked his own catatonic body and the gem and made sure they were both well hidden. Then he grabbed two pheasant carcasses that lay on the floor and exited the storeroom. 

Gathering his bearings he was about to head towards the kitchens when he saw movement in the shadows. Cautiously, he rounded a corner and saw the sprawled body of a guard. 

A dagger was put to his throat and a gruff,  heavily-accented voice (the mage suspected Chultan...) spoke, "Not a word, boy. We are not here to harm anyone. Just provide for an escape. Nod if you understand that you saw nothing?"

The mage, in the the body of the servant, complied. Someone else dragged the body away and he was shoved brusquely towards the hall from where he had come. Shouts were coming from the kitchen and cooks were calling for servants to begin to lay out the feast. Visitors had already arrived. 

The mage looked back down the darkened corridor once more before heading down the passage to the Grand Hall. He smirked.

Others were playing a dangerous game this night, he just hoped that they wouldn't get in his way.


----------



## Malachai_rose

*hey *

Hey ya posted ! Woot. Cool post I just gotta ask who is this kid and who is this Souless (Kinda sounds like Souliess, but he's with the other group and is a wolverine so <shrugs>) Anyways hopefully you can post again in a few days to enlighten me as to whast going on


----------



## Broccli_Head

*at long last...*

*20 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons : The Masked Ball, pt. I*

Jenner Stormwolf took a deep breath as their carriage approached Castle Cormaeril. Ahead, a swan-necked, four-horse drawn carriage emptied its occupants.

"Elven embassy," whispered Kith, tonight in the disguise of a beatuiful female human. 

The doppleganger was being escorted by Kyros. Nosr accompanied Sandrine, the priestess of Tymora, while Jenner and Valeria (in a resplendent evening gown) rounded out the party. Manta, along with his students rode on the outside of the carriage as an honor guard.

The movers and shakers of Westgate milled in the courtyard and grand entryway of the castle as music, together with warm-inviting light, spilled out from foyer and ballroom.

_Too much is happening and I must remain calm,_ Jenner thought as he exhaled taking the grandeur in. 

Valeria smirked at his apparent discomfort. To her the 'ball' was already looking a bit rustic. _Quaint...I must think it quaint._

Jenner's thoughts, however were elsewhere. The previous night, an attempt had been made to abduct Nosr. Some invisible creature, more silent than he remembered even Grim being, crept past the wards and began to fly away with the sorcerer before anyone knew what was happening. Had it not been for the quick-thinking of Kyros, and Nosr's explosion of _spellfire_ Jenner's young ward would have been whisked away. They still had no idea what the entity had been. 

Then he said a quick prayer to Miliekki to grant Jhovan and Varen success on their part of the mission. 

***

Only Manta, recognized as a gladiator from the arena, was allowed to keep his greatsword, and even then it was peace-bonded. The rest only retained daggers for eating. Manta's students stayed with the carriage. The memebers of the Stormwolf Legion rubbed elbows with Westgate's elite. Servants and pages ran back and forth between the masked guests with trays of wine and spirits and appetizers. Manta, Kyros and Nosr were not shy. For some time the ball-goers mingled throughout several rooms that lay adjacent to the banquet hall. Some space was made for dancing and the many of the nobility twirled to the lastest Waterdhavian and Berduskan tunes.

The Stormwolves remained cautious and aloof, and spoke only to the elven embassy, receiving snorts and haughty looks from the natives. 

Some time later, all heads turned to view the arrival of the most controversial guests at the affair. Even informed that They would be here, Jenner instinctively, reached for a non-existent weapon and Valeria gritted her teeth. Four red-robed wizards from Thay flanked by three Thayan knights cut a path through the crowd. Hushed whispers--which made the Red Wizard ambassador smile smugly all the more--followed them as the crowed parted.  Manta and Kyros, bristling with bravado and purposely walking into the path of the Thayan embassy,  were saved from a confrontation with the spikey-armor ladden knights by the dinner gong, and flitting servants, along with a relieved seneshal, ushered the guests in.  

Dinner was pleasant and uneventful, the near-encounter with the Thayans forgotten. Sandrine, Valeria, and Jenner struck up conversation with the nearby table of the elven embassy.  As luck would have it, the Stormwolves seating had been arranged near the high tables. The Elven Embassy and Thayans sat at opposite ends of the long elevated table that commanded a view of the banquet hall. Between them sat Lord Cormaeril and his most-trusted advisors. 

Shortly, there were latecomers to the ball and they sauntered in as if they owned the place. Nosr clutched Manta's arm as he recognized one as the racist gold elf who had insulted him, Grim and the others here in Westgate. He involuntarily arched his back remembering the assassin's bolt that had pierced him. Somehow, Nosr held his composure, but he watched the elf's every move. 

Kith involuntarily turned away as he recognized several of the entourage as former co-workers. 

_Night Masks!_ he mouthed urgently to Jenner.

The gold elf went straight for the elven ambassador and began insulting her. His companions numbered around ten, but the ones that stood out as the rest blended in with the crowd, were three. Their leader, A handsome man with raven-black hair, escorted two pale, masked  beauties. They spilled their thick, red wine and laughed racuously being just as disruptive to the other nobles and guests as their elven companion. 

The Stormwolves eyed  them with caution and made ready to back up the elves if it were neccessary. Valeria smelled the evil that pervaded from these late arrivals. It outdarkened even that of her hated enemy and host Lord Cormaeril, leader of the Fire Knives. She wanted to attack or flee. 

Then the leader approached their place at the table and removed his mask:







"Draegan Guldar, at your service, Milady" he said as he bowed and reached for Valeria's hand as if to kiss it.

Valeria, drew it back quickly with a warning glare. Guldar smiled revealing un-naturally white teeth. 

The others, save Jenner whose hair was on edge, were already flirting and captivated by the  nobleman's women.

Before he could act however, Jenner's attention caught the sudden motion of an inconspicuous servant across the room. The servant dropped his wine-ladden tray, and took two steps towards the Thayans.

"Revenge is mine! Revenge for Celestia!" he cried waving his arms.

And an explosion detonated amidst the surprised Thayan ambassador, Lord Bordulin.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Masked Ball part II....*

The serving boy tossed another sonic energy ball sending one of Lord Bordulin's wizardlings to oblivion. Bordulin, his priest of Kossuth, both Thayan knights, and another wizard remained but, before more magic sprung from the lad, he was brutally cut down by a knight of Thay. 

After initial shock, the banquet hall erupted as the Red Wizards, instantly suspecting treachery, retaliated against Lord Cormaeril and his staff that were seated at the high table. The ruler of the castle soon found himself alone and evading magical balls of fire under the table, while his advisors' charred bodies lay around him.  Archers from behind the cover of arrow slits soon began firing upon the Thayans.  

Opportunistically, the Night Masks joined the fray, murdering servants and other members of the Fire Knife household.  Draegan Guldar hissed at his companions and leaving the table where the Stormwolves sat, charged the prone head of the Cormaeril family. 

The Elven ambassador was also hard-pressed as two of her three guards had succumbed to the charms of the elf who had entered with Guldar. The Stormwolves heard her yelling curses at her attacker while fighting off and attempting so subdue her own guards. Collateral damage from the Thayans also spilled over from the middle of the table injuring the visiting elves. With a feral war-cry, Ambassador Elidia's consort and second-in-command kicked out at their elven attacker sending him sprawling to the foot of the dais, and twirling his double-bladed sword,called _Fire and Ice_ in elven,  lept down to attempt a finishing strike.

Hearing the accusations of _vampire_ and _abomination_ from  Elidia, Sandrine rushed to the top of the dais to assist her ladyship.  Aris directed Nosr to _dispel_ the charms. The young sorcerer also fired a barrage of _magic missles_ at the prone elven vampire. Cat-like the vampire elf lept to his feet and made the motions to cast a spell avoiding the frenzied double-sword of Lord Enderand. In retaliation towards the meddling heroes, the Night Mask made made a spell-casting motion, avoiding Enderands blades, and a wave of _confusion_ swept over several of  the Stormwolves. 

Jenner and Valeria shook off the magical attack and lept suprisingly, to the aid of  Lord Cormaeril, seeing him at the moment, the lesser of the two evils.  Jenner called for _Blue Destiny_ and it appeared in his hand as he reached the beseiged Cormaeril.  Valeria pulled a magical dagger from her belt and attacked Guldar missing on her initial strike. 

Nosr saw Manta turn into a vampire and shot him with _spellfire_, slagging his heavy greatsword and severely frying, but not killing Manta. Then Nosr ran from the room knocking over screaming noblemen and -women before Manta, equally confused, could pummell him with his fists. 

Kyros contented himself by hurling  a couple of Night Masks into the opposite wall of the banquet hall with the power of his mind.  Vaulting over the table, he _manifested_ a greatsword and struck down another assassin. 

Lady Elidia shot a gray-green beam of light at one of Guldar's vampire companions turning her into dust without even a chance to scream. Enderand had pushed the vampire elf back into the cluster of Jenner, Valeria, Guldar, the other female vampire, and Lord Cormaeril.The wily old leader of the Fire Knives rolled under the legs of the combatants, uncannily nimble for his age, and darted through the wall behind the high table. 

Guldar surveyed the rest of his competition. 

"Who wants to die first?" he asked smugly showing his slavering fangs.

Aris responded, "Come let us dance,  you and I."

And the battle was rejoined. 

The Thayan ambassador meanwhile had quit the field, _teleporting_ himself and the closest Thayan Knight out from the castle with an audible _pop_.  The other knight lay sprawled next to the boy he had nearly cut in half, pincushioned.  The other wizard sat stapled to his chair, a bolt through the throat. The priest of Kossuth  fought on, trying to make his way to the exit. 

Guldar looked deeply into Valeria's eyes....

The next thing Jenner saw was his favorite sparring partner standing behind the vampire Night Mask with a glazed look in her eyes. Sparks arched across Jenner's armor as Guldar's iron, undead nails streaked across his chest. Already he and Lord Enderand had taken some hits from the vampires and their life energy waned.  _Blue Destiny_ and the elven warrior's flaming, icy double-sword had also scored their share of hits, but Jenner knew that he would loose the battle of attrition. 

Then Tymora smiled.

Enderand cut down the female vampire, turning her into mist. Jenner saw Valeria wink and then draw her dagger back. Guldar screamed as the paladin of Tyr plunged her dagger into the back of his neck sending holy, divine, smiting, power and might into the vampire. Had Draegen Guldar been a living being, he would have died. Instead he turned to vapor. On cue, Jenner began twirling his _sun blade _ above his head. The power of the sun destroyed Guldar's female vampire companion scattering her mist into nothingness. Starting to smoke, the elven vampire turned into a bat and flew away from the sunlight and the castle. Guldar's vapor for some reason did not seem affected and began to float out of the castle. Jenner and Valeria felt the promise of revenge issue from the foul mist. 

The godess of Luck blessed the other heroes, Stormwolves AND Fire Knives,  who fought against the Night Mask assassins that had carried the battle to the other end of the hall.  Missles continued to fly from above, and house guard spilled into the hall eventually subduing the Thayan priest. 

Manta, still confused, picked up the nearest weapon, a heavy banquet chair, and brained a Night Mask who had tried to flank Kyros. Then he just stood there double-blinking, staring at the pieces of the broken chair, laughing dumbly.  Kyros _konked_ him on the head just in case he became Manta's next target. 

Silence descended on the banquet hall and Lord Cormaeril surrounded by his house guard returned to the room from another secret door. 

Wisely, the Stormwolves stood down. Even so, Cormaeril's men put them in custody and led them to the Tower. 


**

What I envisoned Valeria/Alberia looking like with a mask & _magic_ dagger in hand:


----------



## Malachai_rose

very cool Broc, I had no idea the 2nd string was getting themselves into so much trouble  Glad to see they survived though. Looking forward to seeing what happens as well as getting started up again with the main group so we can see where the story is headed.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Masked Ball, pt III...*

Seance yelled out in frustration as his spirit fused once again with his body. He slammed his fist against the stone walls of the larder where his body had waited for his return.

_One more just one more! If I had only had a few more seconds..._

Revenge on Bordulin would have to wait. Seance rose, dusted himself off and removed the gem from his pocket. Already, the light inside was beginning to fade. 

_No witnesses..._

The young mage dropped the gem to the ground crushed it to powder underfoot.  The sounds of commotion, undoubtedly from his failed assassination attempt, were starting to reach the kitchens and servants quarters. He changed form to resemble a comely serving maid and left the storeroom. 

Soon he joined the throng of fleeing non-combantants as they spilled into the outer courtyard of Castle Cormaeril. He spied a fleeing and unnaturally  handsome young noble entering a carriage flanked by four strong warriors.  Rushing past them he stopped the young man from closing the door, batted his girlish eyelashes and  pleaded with the young man to help her leave the chaos.

Nosr hesitated, but the serving girl's flattery overrode his small supply of wisdom. Still confused and wanting to escape back to the manor, he helped her into the carriage and commanded the driver to go. 

**

Kith, in his disguise as Kyros's date, unaffected by the vampire elf's _confusion_ had seen Nosr run from the banquet hall. Evaluating his options, including the possibility of being 'recognized' by the Night Masks, he bolted after the young _spellfire_ wielder. 

By the time  he had caught up to the Stormwolves' waiting carriage, it was already leaving. Ditching his heels, he hiked up his gown and sprinted to catch up to the vehicle. One springy, doppleganger jump later took him to the stepside. He opened the door and found that Nosr had invited a serving wench to ride home with him. 

Glaring, Kith said, "Jenner would not approve, " as he plopped himself across from them and began to probe the girl's mind. 

It was suprisingly difficult. 

He heard the rapid galloping of several heavy horses followed by a massive explosion from the far side of the castle compound. 

Kith smiled. At least something had gone according to plan...

**

Jenner heard the galloping-signal from Varen and Jhovan and saw the _spectral steeds_ race across the garden of the Castle Cormaeril. He braced himself for the explosion as he and the rest of the Stormwolves were led up the steps of the Tower. 

As the guards reeled and were surprised by the noise and concussion, he looked to see that only Kyros was ready to make a break for it. He played up his shock and fell to the ground, but decided to stay with the party imprisoned as 'overnight guests' in the castle. The smell of burning smokepowder wafted over them and Jenner knowing what to look for thought that he spied four figures--one the size of a child--steal through a breech in the curtain wall. 

The guards separated Valeria from the rest of the group, roughly dumping Manta's body in the spartan, one bed, room with Kyros and Jenner, while the paladin was led upstairs.

They waited. It was long enough that Manta regained consciousness, but fortunately could not remember much of what had happened.  They heard Valeria being escorted down the stairs. Manta rushed to the door and demanded release. His tirade was ignored. 

An hour or so later, they heard her return. Then the door to their room was opened and Jenner was led away. With an adamant plea, Kyros and Manta did not try and make a break for freedom, but they thought about it while their leader was gone.

**

"Your escort is an Orbaskyr loyalist. Explain _that_ Mr. Stormwolf!"

The private meeting between Lord Tagereth Cormaeril and Jenner Stormwolf had gone on for some time.  So far Jenner had apparently answered satisfactorily the basic questions: who, how, what...Mostly,  his answers had been truthful.

The latest question gave him pause. However, he continued his honest trend. 

"Yes, that is correct. In fact, her father was a Field Marshall among the Purple Dragons. What of it?"

Cormaeril's face reddened slightly, but then he regained his composure. 

"I know you know where we stand with the usurpers. I had assumed, that when I saw your name on the guest list, that you desired to make contacts for future expansion into Cormyr especially knowing that my grandson is the heir to the throne. Fortunately, being a nobleman, you are protected--_she_ is protected--as a guest in my house."

"Lord Cormaeril, you are partially correct. I too am loyal to King Azoun and the Steel Regent. Therefore, I am loyal to House Orbaskyr. I have come to you with a proposal."

"I can already predict. What you will ask is impossible. The feud and the desire for revenge runs deeper than you can fathom."

"Times are changing. Cormyr is in dire straits. Your love for  your country _must_ go beyond personal vendetta, " pleaded Jenner. "Put aside your differences. Your _grandson_ will one day rule. Can you not see that Cormyr's very existence lies on the edge of a sword? Those who love  her must unite lest she become a memory."

Tagereth Cormaeril folded his arms, "Better no Cormyr than one ruled by Azoun's brood!"

There was a tense silence.

Lord Cormaeril continued, "But you have given me something to think about. I need to regroup. We are abandoing Westgate, for undoubtedly the Night Masks will return. Cyric  take whomever sent that assassin who ruined my whole extravaganza! You want to convince me, Stormwolf, of your sincerity? Find out who started what happened tonight. Bring me his head. Then, maybe, I'll hear yours and the red-head's arguments again."

He motioned to the guards who began to help Jenner up and return him to his room.

"One more thing. One of my defectors, a Tashaltan was seen on the grounds this evening. Do you know anything about that?"

Jenner Stormwolf shrugged his shoulders on the way out feigning ignorance. Hopefully, the crusty, old Grandfather of Assassins  would buy it....


----------



## Broccli_Head

*enemies....*

The Heroes and the Stormwolves are accumulating enemies. 

Here are some of the baddies' symbols:







Can you name them?


----------



## Broccli_Head

*huh?*

*21 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons The Next Big Thing*

Seance's head pounded as he regained consciousness. He wished he were still out, the pain was so instense. Yet the black would not claim him so he was forced to take stock of his situation. He was bound, hands behind his back and tied to his feet, and gagged. It smelled damp and it was dark...for most people. Seance had had the presence of mind months, or was it years, earlier to permanently enspell himself with darkvision. He struggled in his bonds and shook with anger as the memories of how he ended up here flooded back.

"Struggle all you want, mageling. It will only make the bonds tighter."

_Stupid doppleganger!_ thought the mage, but he couldn't even lift his head to face his captor. 

Kith sat in a chair and examined the prisoner. Last night in the ride back with Nosr, he had finally penetrated the mage's will and realized who the serving girl really was. When they had arrived back at Stormwolf House, and Randall had secured the 'girl' in her room, he and Jhovan (who had already arrived with Varen, his son, and his mother), had snuck into the room and dealt with the spy. Now, the doppleganger waited for Aris/Jenner to arrive to decide what to do. Fortunately, the fledgling legion's espionage corp (he, Jhovan, and Varen) had been around to prevent this infiltration. Aris/Jenner _definitely_ needed him. 

**

Ignobly, the overnight guests of Tagereth Cormaeril, _walked_ back to their house. Manta was still angry at his 'ill' treatment, and Kyros kept a steady hand on the ex-gladiator's shoulder to prevent him from running back and knocking a few Fire Knife heads. Valeria was silent and felt dirty. Too much comprosmise.  Jenner was also quiet on the walk but had a smile on his face, and a bounce in his step. More seeds had been planted to further his ambitions. Jhovan and Varen had accomplished their mission. Sandrine had left with the Elven Embassy to hopefully build relations, Nosr and Kith had escaped as far as he knew, and he hadn't lost a man. It was a good day.

Of course there were so many things to do now. He had to contact the Temple of the Blinding Truth to ward the house, see how progress faired on Alberia's weapons and armor, check Kyros's armor, and then see that the household began its move to Cormyr. The timetable for leaving had just moved up.

Kith  met them at the door and updated Aris of the situation and the prisoner. Taking the genasi aside he informed him of the FULL story of the mage. Jhovan was catching up with his son and mother. Varen was cooking breakfast. Nosr was still asleep.

**

Breakfast extended into lunch. Aris and Alberia had gone to visit the prisoner and determined that he was not a present threat, nor was he evil, and they released him. Aris kept Kith's information to himself. Seance expecting harsher treatment decided to stay for awhile and learn from this group. He didn't have any friend and they seemed to all enjoy each other's company. He was famished and tookto the brunch with relish. He remained wary, however, in between bites trying to spot his initial captor. Of course, by that time, Kith had changed form...to that of the household page. Seance, in his hunger, did not notice enough to see that the page sat with the rest of the Stormwolves as equals. 

Kyros broke the mundane and jovial nature of the conversations.  

"I think we can rescue him."

Everyone stopped (except for Seance and Nosr who were always hungry). 

"Do you mean Dorthan?" asked Aris

"Yes, he fights tommorrow, right? We have already snuck into the stronghold of the Fire Knives and survived."

"And what do you propose we do? Snatch him while he's fighting?" Valeria shot. She had already guarded her heart against the possibility and now the wound from that sinking feeling of false hope was reopened.

Kyros thought for a bit, then looked at Manta.

"Our gladiator can fight him!"

Manta spit up his food and almost fell back in his chair. One of his students caught him. 

"You fight him!" he exclaimed pointing a half-eaten turkey leg at Kyros, "I will not commit suicide for anyone!" 

Before the discussion came to blows, Aris stood and held his hand out for calm.

"Kyros has a great idea. I think we can do it. We can rescue Dorthan Lhal. And I have a plan. Manta, can we go for a walk?"

**

By late afternoon, Nosr, Alberia, and Aris were heading towards the Colisseum of the Quivering Thumb to set up the match. A few bribes to the gnome bookies and a combination of Alberia as Valeria and Nosr in all his _Eagle's Splendor_ bumped the previous challengers--two dire bears--to put Manta del Rey, another popular favorite, in a death match with the Scourge. 

Alberia did leave the place with a strange feeling. Something or someone else had been watching them from behind a screen. She could not penetrate its defenses to tell whether it had been good or evil. She suspected the later. 

Not too much later, Manta, Kith and Seance went independently to the arena to scope out the mundane and magical defenses. The Hostess and the Master of Ceremonies led the three adventurers to the arena. There Manta watched several of the young gladiators sparring. Keeping up appeareances, he decided to purchase a new student. He chose a young, scarred half-orc named Zert. Despite scathing insults by the MC for leaving the Quivering Thumb they continued their tour. It took them to the lower level where they saw the caged dire animals and monsters. At that point the MC, having already heard about the next day's match, asked if they wanted to see the Scourge. Curiously, he only took Kith and Manta, while Seance waited uncomfortably with the Hostess who would smile dumbly at him now and again. The mage became impatient, and paced back and forth. He was very suspicious. 

Nearly an hour later, they returned smiling and without the MC. The story: they had seen the Scourge chained to a chair in the middle of a dark and sparse room. Kith had pushed the MC into the raging gladiator and the Scourge had snapped his neck. 

"We wanted to test his strength, and I was tired of that scrawny man's insults," added Manta shrugging his shoulders.

Then they collected Zert and left the compound.

**

Aris was upset that Kith and Manta had visited the Scourge as he had explicitly cautioned against it based on what Grigor, High Abbot of the Temple of the Blinding Truth, had related from his former companions Benito and Grim. Still, he appreciated the information. The Stormwolves held their War Council with all present. The wards had been set on all the house's entrances according the Randall. Preparations were being made to move and by the morning all non-combantants would leave Westgate with Sandrine and Manta's students, and head for the Temple of Oghma in Reddanspyr. 

The rest, including the newly freed Zert, would be involved in Dorthan Lhal's rescue.

After the meeting, Manta asked to be excused so he could go to the temple of Tyr to pray. 

Kith ducked out of Stormwolf house not soon after. Following his prayer time, Manta took a detour towards the southern gate as the sun began to set on Westgate. A shadowy figure joined him...


----------



## Broccli_Head

*teaser....*

*22 Ches, Year of Rogue Dragons The Rescue of Dorthan Lhal, part I*

_It's for the good of the Family,_ thought Manta as he climbed the ramp to meet his doom, the Scourge. 

He didn't forsee victory or even survival, but They had told him that he needed to keep up appearences. He was a bit sad about the whole affair, but Family came first....

**

The crowd roared as Manta del Ray exited the trapdoor onto the freshly turned sand of the Colisseum. There were at least 20,000 fans screaming for his blood, or the Scourge's. It was hard to tell. He scanned the mob and found Valeria dressed in a high-necked gown. Metal peaked from underneath. Behind her stood Kith disguised as Jenner Stormwolf. Zert filled out the visible Stormwolf entourage, but he knew that Jhovan was nearby. Somewhere in the stands, Varen and Seance were ready to do their part. 

Manta saluted the fans and the shouts of *MANTA! MANTA!* soared through the air. Then a hush fell upon the throngs of spectators as an armored and masked figure, held by chains to the elevator, but wielding a nasty-serrated, bastard sword,  was lifted from below. The rising platform stopped and the chains popped loose. The Scourge, adamantine breastplate gleaming in the sun,  belowed to the crowd...

...And the crowd roared back. No introductions and pre-amble were needed and the new Master of Cermonies would not have been heard over the din of the mob as they chanted *SCOURGE! SCOURGE! SCOURGE!* drowning out the Manta-fans. 

Manta tightend his grip on his mithral greatsword and charged.

**

The umber hulk tore through the ceiling and into the bowels of Colisseum of the Quivering Thumb. Aris and Kyros followed right behind. The underhalls of the arena were empty and they could hear the roar of the crowd above. 

They had begun early that morning in a grove several hundred feet from the arena. Nosr had summoned fireworms to initially break ground and then had polymorphed into an umber hulk digging the rest of the way towards the Quivering Thumb compound. The thoqqua's incinerated most of the dirt and rock while Aris and Kyros shored up the tunnel as best they could with lumber. It did not have to last long, for their goal was to come up underneath the arena, grab Dorthan, and run out the tunnel. Aris had not wanted to take on the magical might of the Quivering Thumb and had come up with a plan to circumvent the wards. He would infiltrate the 'castle' the dirty, old-fashion way, by sapping. 

Already flying from a spell cast before the change, Nosr, the umber hulk, hovered to the ceiling to begin digging through. Kyros looked around. Feathers, a by-product of his _amimal affinity_, stood on the back of his neck. He had an uneasy feeling about the emptiness and the ease of the entry. 

A monotone voice sounded in their heads.

_Surrrender now, and things will go better for you_

"It's a trap!" yelled Aris. 

The air shimmered around them as several human guards with crossbows and two armored athachs appeared ready for battle. 

But there was something else...Kyros saw it first and recognized the tentacle-headed humanoid that stood behind the guards from Milo the Elder's war and horror stories of expeditions far below the surface. 

"Illithid!" he cried as a cone of protoplasmic energy issued from the aberration and assaulted their minds.


----------



## honorwolf II

Yeah, yeah...  The old fashioned did work except for some minor details.  I tell you, with a good plan and a bit of imagination the mundane becomes the magical.  But, alas no plans survives intact upon contact with the enemy.  Grisly business this rescue.   So far Aris is 1-0, in the rescue biz.  Personally, I prefer to work with more practical people.  Too much emotions floating around here.  The pressure.  Argh!  The torment of leading a storm of emotions around.  Too bad Vulcans do not exist in the realms.

By the way...Aris _hates_ illithids!!  

and the Quivering Thumb, 

and bleeding-heart liberals


----------



## reighne

*Postage!*

YAHOO! The check is in the mail. =) heheh (refering to the fact that Broc finally posted for those who don't understand my obscure and strange humor). 

Btw Broc, as I remember it, they were burrowing in two parts, ended up in the cells, were upset that they hadn't planned efficiently and were making another attempt when the ugly squid popped up just as they were attempting to burrow to the surface of the arena. For a moment *they THOUGHT* they were gonna get away with it. That's when the dood appeared and you were just a sick and twisted mind after that with all of the stuff you put us through! =) hehehe

*hugs* Hey Aris! I miss you guys!!! Must hang out soon! Love you bunches both of you. 

Your effervescent Rei, alkaseltzer wannabe. 

Erm when do you guys plan on playing next. I like wanna go down and stuff but I need to know like when you guys are gonna do it!

Having fun kickin' it. -yrs truly. =)


----------



## Broccli_Head

*here comes 'sick and twisted'*

*The Rescue of Dorthan Lhal, part II* 

_the day after Ellysidell fell and the same day Benito and the Heroes destroyed the Temple of Lovitar beneath Twillight Hollow_

Manta del Ray drew first blood as  his greatsword split Dorthan Lhal's (aka The Scourge) breastplate. The raging gladiator behind the mask only screamed louder and hacked into Manta three solid times. The last slice, to Manta's leg, spun the water genasi around with its shear power and he fell prone. 

Valeria the Red winced for both Manta and her father, then movement caught behind her caught her attention. Turning, she saw "Jenner" rush at her. Before she could react, the doppleganger had run his shoulder into mid-section and she toppled over (amidst gasps from the nearby ladies) into the sand of the arena. 

"Traitorrrr...," she cried, spitting sand out of her mouth and looking for the fleeing betrayer. 

Jhovan from his position, saw the shapechanger act, but before he could follow him into the throng of people who had clustered on the rail to see the "accident", he noticed a  tattooed monk of the Quivering Thumb slowly draw a wand close by.  

Silently, the ex-assassain sprung and stabbed deeply into the wand-wielder, with no one else the wiser.

"Not today, Jack," he whispered into his prey's ear, clamping a hand over his victim's mouth as he eased the corpse to the ground. 

The task complete, Jhovan the Grey looked up to see that Kith was getting away and Zert trapped by the curious spectators. He sighed and went to collect the half-orc, trying to keep one eye on the traitor. 

In the pit, Manta had not faired well. Even after rolling away from the crazed ex-paladin, more of his blood flowed onto the sand as the Scourge had chased him down and chopped into him again. Over the noise of the crowd, he heard a song dedicated to him, and somehow rose to close with the Scourge again only to be sliced and dropped...again. 

Valeria stood up and looked across the arena to the combatants. She reached between her shoulders grabbed the hilt of her hidden longsword and pulled up, tearing her expensive gown. Some "oohhs" issued from the nearby crowd and at first some ladies and young men averted their eyes, but the gasps soon turned into cheers as, red-hair flowing behind her, Valeria began sprinting across the floor of the arena in shining, full plate armor.

"Father, I'm coming!!!" she yelled. 

**

Down below, Kyros and Jenner shook off the effects of the first _mind blast_, but Nosr floated in a daze. The genasi tumbled past the athachs and the guards, striking the mind flayer as he stood up. It's tentacles writhed, but what emotion  this displayed Jenner could not fathom. He hoped it signified pain. 

Kyros began the combat by throwing the guards into each other and the ceiling breaking skulls and necks. Then, sped up as he was, attacked the first armored, three-armed giant. Fortunately, Kyros had had the forethought to cover himself with _displacement_ and the not all the initial steel-shod giant club strikes hit. When they did, however, Kyros felt bones fracture.

An athach swung at Jenner and knocked him away from his illithid master back towards the hole. The genasi grimaced, but before he could go back after the main adversary, another mind blast hit the stalwart heroes. 

Kyros, trained and prepared to deal with psionic attacks chose the best mental defense and withstood the assault. Jenner fell to the ground, aware of what was going on, but stunned and unable to make his muscles obey. The psionic warrior did not flinch and threw two dead guards into the squid-head. He thought he heard a squeal and the battered and bloodied creature shimmered away. 

_Now to deal with the atchachs!_ Kyros exclaimed to himself dodging and weaving and cutting at the tree-trunk legs of the beasts and keeping them too busy to finish Aris or Nosr. 

A slavering foul-breathed mouth almost closed on his head. 

_Aaaarggh! And poison too!_

But the voice came again, _You think I am foolish. I did not reveal all_

Kyros spun to look above and behind him. Another mind flayer shifted from the shadows near the back of the room, across the pit they had dug. It _mind blasted_ the lone psychic warrior.

**

In the stands, Seance observed the situation. With all the concerted movement of guards and monks in the stands, he guessed that the Quivering Thumb had been expecting them. Alberia ran across the sand towards where the Scourge was about to kill Manta. She dodged and weaved as beams of light from the stands were fired at her by various robed and tatooed monks. They were probably sorcerers also. A few times she barely avoided being held in a globe of force that would materialize at the end of a gray beam. She was also hit by some of the green beams, but kept going unaffected by whatever they did. 

_Impressive..._ thought Seance. 

He had already lost Jhovan and Zert and Kith amidst the crowd. Somewhere in front of him, the bard sang while invisible to encourage a bloody and nearly defeated Manta. 

_Just stay down, you fool!_ thought the mage as he shook his head. 

But Manta had risen again. The Scourge kicked the water genasi in the chest sending him sprawling to the ground again and stepped on his weapon to prevent Manta from picking it up. The lesser gladiator was down and dying. Then Dorthan Lhal raised his bastard sword to deal the killing blow.  The crowd was going wild. 

That's when Alberia crashed into the Scourge and gave him a bear hug. 

"I love you, Daddy...Dad I love you dont do this. "

The crowd paused as the words echoed across the stadium. 

Varen's song stopped, "I've never seen this before!" he exclaimed and shortly after Seance saw footprints appear on the sand running towards the opening to the chambers below. 

Now it was _his_ time. He wove a spell and in seconds he was standing inbetween the "touching" reunion between Alberia and her father and a dying Manta. 

While Alberia held on, Dorthan tore at his collar until his fingers bled. Somehow, the crazy woman's words had gotten through. As Seance saw guards begin to spill into the arena, he  put a his booted foot on Manta.

_You'll owe me laterl_ he thought. 

"Okay, Red. Grab my shoulder. Where are we going again?"

Despite flowing tears Alberia realized the situation. "Temple of the Blinding Truth," she replied and put her hand on Seance's shoulder. 

With a flourish Seance _teleported_ the group from the Colisseum of the Quivering Thumb...

...and in an instant they were outside the temple of Tyr. 

"Nooooooooooo!!!" screamed Alberia falling to her knees. 

As the after-daze wore off, Seance realized what Alberia just had. The paladin clutched empty air. Somehow, Dorthan Lhal had been left behind!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*The Rescue of Dorthan Lhal, part III: The Attack of the Storm Cows *


Kyros, the Mithral Knight reeled from the mental attack but remained unaffected. Then by the grace of Tymora, his _dispalcement_ helped him to avoid another mauling from the armored athachs. Aris could only watch sprawled and stunned on the floor, and he was amazed. The next few moments allowed him to see Kyros become a hero. 

The Mithral Knight dashed over towards the mind flayer with amazing speed, and before the illithid could act and flee, split its skull. The creature slumped to the floor, tentacles still writhing. Then the psychic warrior bounced back towards the three-armed giants and took one down. He had bought Aris enough time for his motor control to return as he bobbed and tumbled and weaved between the clubs of the remaining athachs. Aris rose and dropped the second and last armored hulk as Kyros became less blurry. 

As if on cue, Varen's yell of "Let's get out of here!" and beams of light, followed the brief pause after the victory. The bard ducked under the floating, umber-hulk form of Nosr, and dashed past Aris and Kyros, down into the tunnel. Kyros and Aris looked at each other with resolve, and prepared to fight against a new assault of enemies, wand-wielding sorcerer monks. As the heroes watched, platforms were lowering to admit something big and hairy into the lower chambers.  Nosr only had time to change back into his normal form before being paralyzed by a green ray from one wand. Then he was encased in a clear sphere of force from the grey beam of another. 

Varen called from the tunnel, "A little help down here!"

Aris, seeing that they were soon going to be cut off, gave the order to retreat. Rolling the entrapped Nosr, he followed Kyros into the tunnel. Close on their heels, the Monks of the Quivering Thumb followed, firing wands behind the cover of a collared dire bear. In the tunnel, Varen fought bugbears stacked three deep and wielding ranseurs. The injured and outmatched bard fell back while Aris and Kyros engaged more of the servants of the Quivering Thumb. Nosr's rolling prison provided cover from the rays. Kyros and Aris fought side by side. 

The psychic warrior hacked away at the goblinoids attempting to drive them back. One bugbear tripped the genasi and drove the but of the ranseur into his ribcage. Aris felt bones crack, but sprung up from his prone position driving _Blue Destiney_ deep into the bugbear's gut. The next minion stepped over the body to take his fallen comrade's place, and apparently trained both in close-quarter and formation tactics, the bugbears attacked in the front row by choking up on the haft, and in the second row by stabbing past their ally with the prongs of their military pitchforks. The fighting was desperate, but shortly, bloodied and on their last legs, Kyros and Aris prevailed. One bugbear escaped and had a head start for the other end. 

With his last bit of mental power, Kyros collapsed the tunnel behind him and still rolling Nosr along the three Stormwolves began to head towards the other opening, knowing that more of the enemy awaited. 

**

At the Temple of the Blinding Truth, soldiers loyal to Tyr flooded from behind the mighty iron doors to aid the heroes. Seeing the troops, Seance vanished. Potions and healing were administered to Manta. 

"I'm going back. Are you coming?"

With a groan, Manta replied, "If we failed, Aris told us to regroup at the townhouse and then head to Reddanspyr."

That was the extent of his arguement as Alberia was adamant about returning to where Aris and Nosr had started the tunnel and go in to rescue her father the back way. The gladiator muttered something, but clearly Alberia did not hear as she was already running back towards the colisseum. Manta shrugged his shoulders and followed. 

**

Cautiously approaching the tunnel entrance, and stepping over the dead body of the escaped bugbear, Aris held out his 'mirro-on-a-stick' contraption only to have it smashed by a hairy fist. A fiendish-looking ape then charged into the tunnel and drove the genasi tumbling back, startled, but unscathed. By this time, the paralzying effects of the wand had expired on Nosr and he had dispelled the _resilient sphere_. Thus he was able to toss a _fireball_ at the tunnel entrance, blowing the creature out and sealing the tunnel. Of course, this also collapsed the dirt and rock around the heroes leaving them buried alive. 

Fortunatley, Nosr was able to move his hands and concentrate enough to use his last _polymorph_. The umber hulk rose and began digging it's friends out. Varen had nearly suffocated, but still lived. Huddling close to the digging umber hulk the heroes began to move forward at Aris's direction. He was attempting to flank whatever else the Quivering Thumb had in store for them, or if was too powerful, to flee the city.

**

Seance had _teleported_ in the wrong direction. Realizing his error he began walking towards the arena. With a spell, he changed shape to assume the form of an overweight merchant. Then he flagged down a carriage, _suggesting_ that a driver stop. when the young fop reached his head out to complain, Seance was already climbing aboard.

"I've heard there is a riot at the Colisseum. We MUST go and see!" he said pretending he and the noble were old friends. 

"The bloodsport is so barabaric..," began the fop,

_Seance made a subtle gesture and muttered some arcana under his breath._

"But for you my friend I will go. Driver!" he called "We have had a change of plans. Let's go see a riot! To the Colisseum!"

The driver complied and soon the carriage was bouncing along the cobblestone streets of Westgate at full speed. 

Seance saw Manta and Alberia running along the streets as the carriage careened past. Seance was about to feel important for getting to the arena first when he felt the weight of the two warriors cause the vehicle to lurch to one side before stabilizing and rushing out the gate.

"What was that?" asked Seance's new friend. 

Defeated, the wizard answered, "Nothing. Nothing at all."

Very soon, the carriage was forced to come to a halt as patrons were streaming from the Colisseum en masse and jamming the road to the venue. Alberia and Manta jumped off and began running again towards the grove of trees. 

Jhovan and Zert spotted them and intercepted the duo as they neared the grove. 

Seance watched and then his new annoying friend whined, "Ahhhh, we're too late."

The wizard raised an eyebrow and quickly cast a _sleep_ spell. Then he left the vehicle ordering the driver to take his master home and casually began following his companions. 

Breaking through the trees and bushes to the clearing, the four Stormwolves stopped short, but it was too late. They had been spotted by the Quivering Thumb's welcoming committee: a banelar and a half-dozen armed bugbears. Manta was torn as he saw Alberia and Jhovan charge the snake-creature. He winced as Zert was cut down by three bugbears in a matter of seconds. 

Then he relaxed and felt at ease when he saw one of his new masters, an illithid leader of the Quivering Thumb, appear behind the banelar. Soon his adventuring companions would be part of the family. 

**

The buried heroes eventually began angling up based on Aris's prediction that they would come up on the opposite side of the grove and attack the bad guys from the rear. Aris had greatly miscalculated. The umber hulk popped out in a cow pasture, startling several bovines as they munched on the grass. Nosr changed form and climbed out, followed by Aris and Kyros, who carried the unconscious Varen. The mithral knight revived Varen while Aris tried to get his bearings. He pointed to the grove, heard a series of explosions and began sprinting in the that direction. Nosr created wings and took flight. The psychic warrior wanted to go, but was out of power and Varen could not be left alone in his state, but then he looked around and an idea popped into his head. He began waving his sword and yelling. Varen catching on, began first to hum and then sing.

**

Realizing Manta's betrayl, Alberia turned her horror into anger and fought valiantly as the banelar and the bugbears surrounded her. It hurt her even more as Manta joined the fray. Jhovan took the brunt of the snake-like banelar's attacks and after being constricted by its snaky coils and then impaled by the creature's barbed tail went unconscious. 

Seance arrived and sent a series of small explosions into the midst of the ring of bugbears, dropping a couple, and harming the banelar, but not even fazing the illithid. 

The mind flayer sent Manta to deal with the mage and the gladiator charged, severely injuring Seance. A bugbear speared the young wizard through the abdomen and he crumpled to the ground. Then Manta returned to help subdue Alberia who had already taken and resisted one of his master's _mind blasts_.  

As bravely as she fought, her luck ran out. The banelar's barbed tail again struck, slicing her across the face and sending her into darkness. 

Aris and Nosr had arrived just a second too late. Arrows and arcane missles struck the banelar and the illithid. The snake-creature convulsed and died. Acting quickly, the aberration grabbed Jhovan and Alberia, dragging them into the ring of surviving bugbears and keeping Manta close. He put his tentacles around Jhovan's head and then reconsidered seeing the ex-assassin's now greenish skin-tone and sensing poison. Then his tentacles writhed around the semi-conscious paladin. Alberia wanted to scream, barely aware of what was about to happen, but lasping in and out of consciousness, could not. 

_Surrender and I will spare one of your friends._ sent the mind flayer to the cluster of trees. 

"Spare them both and we'll talk," replied Aris readying an arrow and hoping he was quicker.

The illithid commanded two bugbears to go and find the pesky new foe. Nosr sailed overhead and fired another barrage of missles. These had no effect on the aberration. 

_You anger me! You have caused me much trouble._ His tentacles clutched Alberia's head tightly.  She felt her head being squeezed and blood dribbled down her forehead. 

Aris drew his bow back but choked back a sob. He had a better chance to hit and kill Alberia than the illithid. Better to kill her and deny the squid its meal.

Then all the beings in the grove heard a steady, but growing rumbling. The mind flayer hesitated, and Aris raised his bow. He couldn't bring himself to kill Alberia. He fired at the mind flayer, striking its shoulder,  as a stampede of cattle crashed through the grove. As it clucthed at the arrow, the mind flayer's eyes and then tentacles went wide as the animals plowed into him and the bugbears. The illithid, trampled by several of the beasts, did not survive. 

Miraculously, Jhovan still held loosely in the banelar's coils, did. Alberia also lived as Manta trying to absolve himself,  tumbled with her unconscious form between the legs of a few crazed cows. Two bugbears survived and after picking themselves off the ground ran back towards the Quivering Thumb compound. The heroes let them go. Kyros and Varen high-fived each other as they arrived to survey the damage. 

However, Aris did not feel congratulations were in order. They had failed. This victory in the grove had been pyrrhic. Kith was lost. Zert and Seance were dead. Giving terse orders, Aris--forcing a concoction down Jhovan's throat to neutralize the poison coursing through his veins--had all the bodies collected and the group shortly began marching towards Reddanspyr, and the temple of Oghma there, with heavy hearts. 

Aris, eyes narrowed and ever vigilant,  kept Manta in front of him the entire way.


----------



## Carnifex

Well, looks like I've got a lot of reading to do to catch up!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*DM comments!*



			
				Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Well, looks like I've got a lot of reading to do to catch up!  *




Yes, you must! Thanks for stopping by. 

BTW the above post is now* edited *since usually the first go has grammar and clarity problems. Now the post is even better. Please go and re-read it!

**

This was one of the best sessions that I've run in 20 years of gaming. It was crazy throwing nearly unwinnable scenarios at the players and having them suprise me and also jumping back and forth between the split groups. 

My players are awesome! The person who played Alberia for the session (*reighne*) totally got into the role, with emotion and valor actually _saying_ what I posted above (_see part II of the RoDL_) (and surprsing the DM) during the confrontation with her father, screaming when he was left behind, and then fighting to the last and totally freaking out in character,  in the clutches of the mind flayer. 

Aris's player (*honorwolfII*) was ever the clever general suprising me first with tunneling and then somehow escaping my well-conceived plans! 

Finally, Kyros's players idea to send in the cows....

It was a classic. I set the DC for him to rouse the stampede at 25 and he rolled a 20 which along with his Charisma and Varen's skill-boosting bard power, did it. I role-played the expression of the illithid as it saw the cows coming by putting my hand in front of hands and quickly spreading them with eyes wide. I wished we had had a camera.  Gotta hate it when a cow beats  you at initiative, though....


----------



## Malachai_rose

that was a very cool post Broc, heh kinda makes me wish I had been there  Well lookin forward to the next few posts and seeing how those turn out. It will be interesting to see how you write those up.


----------



## reighne

*Screaming? I hear no screaming...*

Scream? I screamed? Ladies don't scream. =) 

Don't you even DARE comment Aris. I know exactly what you are gonna say and the first person to say I'm not a lady gets a stubbed toe.  *waves a piece of fried calamari at you* 

Btw, I love you guys. You make life so much fun! 

And come on Broc. We all know you're a softie at heart. You love us too much.  *warm fuzzy feelings everywhere* I've always thought of broc as this nice fuzzy teddybear. Aris too. *laughing* 

Love you!
Rei, letting all of your deep dark skeletons out of the closet today!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Screaming? I hear no screaming...*



			
				reighne said:
			
		

> *Scream? I screamed? Ladies don't scream. =)
> 
> *




OK...maybe "cried out dramatically at the loss" would have described your reaction better.


----------



## Malachai_rose

less yakkin more postin  I already sent you the notes I had Broc so lets get goin <snaps motivational whip> , heheh lookin forward to seein how you write the stuf up bud, it should be entertaining


----------



## Broccli_Head

*back to Benito's group*

*6-7 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons: Benito Windwalks across Faerun!*

_I depart from the usual story format and retell this in present tense since it seemed to flow better that way..._

_3/7/03....I was wrong about the "flow"_ 


Leaving his companions in the the Chondalwood,  Benito wind walked to Alaghon in Turmish to pursue his own agenda and take care of loose ends. After six hours of travel, almost getting lost somewhere over the Vilhon Reach, he materialized in the courtyard of Temple of Justice in Alaghon causing much commotion. 

Fortunately, he was recognized. His holy presence amazed many young acolytes and no repurcussions arose. Benito, exhausted, made his way to his old rooms only to find that his quarters were  occupied. Diplomatically Benito resigned himself to sleeping on the floor to accomodate the guest priest from the Turmish interior. 

In the morning, after having prayer and breakfast with his old mentor Gippeto, Benito met with Denton Crimsgard, the High Abbot of the Temple of Justice.  He ran into the time honred stalling tactic of the high priest. Already in line to see the High Abbot were dwarves from Iron Fang Keep.  To keep his growing frustration at bay, Benito struck up a conversation. Not long in, Benito realized they were inquiring about _Moradin's Prayers to the Faithful_, a prayer book of extreme power that the Heroes recovered in Khundrukar six months prior. 

"My companions and I recovered the book from the depths. I will be glad to intervene on your behalf and get what is rightfully yours back into your hands."

As the small talk ensued, Denton barged out, "Benito, I will speak with you now."

Benito growled under his breath and entered saying, "Lord Denton why do you hold onto the  dwarven prayer book and make them wait."

It was Loud enough for the dwarves to  hear and before walking fully into the room.  He felt another presence or two in the room with him. A soft metallic _clop_ echoed at the edge of his hearing. 

Denton replied with an edge of anger,  “Your arrogance in this matter has clouded your vision young one” 

 “And your stagnation and complacency has destroyed yours." 

Benito emphasized with a stare and silence. Denton looked away.

"Lord Denton, what do you know of the _Gatekeeper's Crystal_."

"It is destroyed." 

He did not meet Benito's hard gaze.

 “You are either lying or ill informed Denton. Tyr himself says that the Crystal does exist. The will of the Triad is clear in this matter... Suldolphin himself came to me in Twilight Hollow and commanded that I finish those that came before me could not. The Elven God Felmaril Mestarine bade the same command to his newly appointed Chosen, Ellysidell of the Chondalwood.  The will of the Heavans is clear in this mandate High Abbot. 

"We can no longer hide behind the walls of our temples but we _must_ venture forth and bring hope to those that are in darkness. Grigor does this in Westgate. Why can't you?"

Denton began to weep.

"Benito forgive me, I feared that you would turn out to be just like your father.  I hate himto this day, and it has blinded me from accepting you as a true brother in Tyr's service.  Grigor can see this where I could not. Many months ago I tried to have you dealt with. I tried to hire thugs to scare you away. Please, forgive me for my lack of faith in you." 

Benito's mouth dropped. His mouth dry and his eyes glazing with tears, he forced himself  to continue.

"Lord High Abbot, the past does not  matter. Only the will of the Triad matters from here on out. I  must know what you know."

"Alas, I do not know much. The artifact you seek does exit. I know one piece lies far to the north. Your parents died trying to find it, but were unsuccessful. It led to their downfall. " 

They sat again in silene for a while before the conversation resumed. It turned to current events.  With Alaghon threatened by the snake-bloods of Hlondeth, Benito convinced Denton that  returning a holy ancient relic to the dwarves could perhaps also help gain a much needed ally if the war between Hlondeth and Surkh spilled over into Turmish.

Later that afternoon, a repentant Denton Crimsgard held the ceremony to return  _Moradin's Prayers of the Faithful_  to the dwarves.  He allowed Benito to present the book to the Dwarven envoys.

As the alliance was beginning and with a promise to visit, Benito took his leave. Benito _windwalked_  back to the High Tower in Iriaebor arriving there in the late evening.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*22 Ches to 2 Tarsakh: Exodus of the Stormwolves*

As they force-marched from Westgate to Reddanspyr,  Aris’ thoughts were heavy.  To add insult to injury it began to rain almost as soon as they had left the Black Hole of Faerun. However, Chauntea smiled upon them again as the cattle, used to defeat the mind flayers of the Quivering Thumb, lolled around after the combat like bovine are apt to do so that the beleaguered troop could travel to the nearby town in disguise as cattle herders and merchants.   Aris would have to donate at one of her temples in the near future. 

“Thank you Miliekki, Chauntea, Tymora, for your help and mercy,” the usually non-pious Aris muttered over and over as his boots squelched in the muddy road. 

Per Aris’s order, Jhovan kept a keen eye on their gladiator-fellow Manta.  No one in the party trusted Manta anymore whom they suspected was still enthralled by the illithid’s  powers.   After a day and a half  of travel, they made Reddanspyr.  There the weary companions sought refuge at the temple of Oghma.  Aris, always thinking ahead,  had made previous arrangements with the clerics of Oghma, on their previous outing.  He was glad that the god of knowledge also imparted to his clergy an understanding that some knowledge, is meant to be kept hidden. They had proved very discreet. 

 Upon arrival the party sold the cattle and donated the proceeds to the temple. Further donations were given from Aris’s personal funds for the clerics to attend  to the wounds of Jhovan, Alberia (_now shedding her role of Valeria the Red—though still preferring the red hair!_), Nosr and even Manta. They were reunited with  Randall, Sandrine and Babu, Gnome Artificer Extraordinaire (G.A.E.),  Manta’s four students, and the rest of the Aris’s retainers who had left the day the rescue became compromised. Again Aris had planned ahead.

As they rested in the courtyard, contemplating the pyrrhic victory over roasted calamari, Jhovan came to talk to Aris about Manta.  Alberia also wanted to talk about Manta and the betrayal at the arena.  By now Aris had figured out what happened and surmised that two things were going to happen now.  Either he must tell Manta to leave and possibly have him killed or reconcile and make sure his allegiances were firmly with them.  Alberia was for expulsion.  Jhovan of course in his pragmatism offered to have the possibility of Manta further betraying them ended forever. The clerics _dispelled_ what ensorcelled him and Nosr repeated the _dispel_ just in case.  

Even so, Manta and his companions exchanged harsh words before Jhovan, taking matters into his own hands, knocked the ex-gladiator unconscious.  To reassure themselves that Manta was back to his old self (but what his old self was, how could they know,  knowing him for less than a tenday). As far as the paladin of Tyr was concerned, Manta had been a mole from the beginning. They locked him up in one of the isolation rooms in which the priests and monks used to meditate and read. This infuriated Manta and reminded him of his captivity in the arena games.  Tantrums lasted through the night with the water genasi destroying books and throwing them at an irresponsive door behind which Jhovan stood guard.  By dawn he had finally he calmed himself and began contemplating his surroundings. Picking up a book with lots of pictures, he began at first to browse and then to read….

Aris took stock of the losses. They had suffered two casualties: the powerful mageling, Séance and Manta’s newly freed half-orc Zert. Both were raised (Manta paying for Zert).  Furthermore, Kith was still missing and  they had not rescued Dorthan. Aris had to prevent Alberia from sinking once again into depression and stayed up with her as the days progressed talking of his plans for her castle and inspiring her with tales of her father in the Tuigan War. Séance left the group saying that his work in Westgate remained unfinished.  Aris too longed to go back and get Kith and have another crack at rescuing Dorthan, but that would be tantamount to suicide.  

“What about Manta?” Jhovan , kindly reminded  the group fingering a dagger.  

Aris  replied, “I gave you a second chance.”

“But Jhovan hasn’t betrayed us!” retorted Alberia, coming surprisingly to the defense of the ex-assassin. 

“Doesn’t  Tyr also represent justice delivered with temperance and resolve.  For some reason the Tyrites I know bow more to the chaos of their emotions. Abbot Grigor has lasted as long as he has in Westgate because he wisely chooses his battles and cares and look to the safety of his people. He does not preach justice with the sharp end of his sword or throw the lives of his friends and subjects away.  Your actions in Westgate, Alberia cry out emotion and led to recklessness.  If you had not been so hotheaded, and selfish, and returned to the Arena, and instead had stayed at rendezvous point as planned, two of our  number would not have died.”  

Mollified by this, the others remained silent.  Manta was then  freed completely without any further arguement and after much counseling from the high priest and Aris,  Manta decided to stay with the group.  As a parting gift, the priest of Oghma gave Manta a magical longsword.  The gladiator decided that reading had its rewards. 

Now reconciled to each other the party  made their way to Cormyr.  Jhovan was happy to  be reunited with his family and caught up along the journey.  The heroes, with the whole group of retainers caught a boat from Teziir to Suzail and they all arrived safely  and without incident.  In all the trip took a tenday.


----------



## honorwolf II

Beautiful writing broc.  Once again I am pleased with the post.  Because man, I was drained playing Aris.  Talk about the burden of command and the trials of responsibility.  Aris almost wanted to call it quits there.  But eating calamari cheered him up.  (ha,ha...)  Anyway, it was good post and hopefully more are forthcoming.  And thank you for pointing out the planning that Aris went into taking care of his fellows.  Sometime this aspect of leadership and roleplaying go unsung.  Man, I really thank you just for mentioning the planning and the levelheadedness in which you portrayed Aris.  I often can  feel that he gets the shaft from the other players, because Aris focuses on the big picture.  I am the cold, king of shadows.  (can anyone figure that one out?)
Well, keep posting.  I miss these.  I will be posting Aris on the boards.


----------



## reighne

I beg to differ oh brother o mine. Aris doesn't get the shaft ecause Aris focuses on the big picture. Aris gets the shaft sometimes because he gives off this hoity toity aura and the "I-am-always-right" mentality. =) hehe. However, I do like his character and you are true to your character. =) *hug* I just like giving him a hard-time because its well... fun. =) Hehe. Giving Aris a hard-time is like... therapy because I can ruffle or "attempt" to ruffle your feathers which serves as a great amusement for a mischevious imp like myself.  

Not that I am a mini/minor demon or anything. =) I am merely giving an explanation for MY motives in egging you on besides the fact that you're reactions are always funny. Its akin to the female question that makes all men squirm, "Does this dress make me look fat".  

Anyway, much love to you -

Rei



			
				honorwolf II said:
			
		

> *Beautiful writing broc.  Once again I am pleased with the post.  Because man, I was drained playing Aris.  Talk about the burden of command and the trials of responsibility.  Aris almost wanted to call it quits there.  But eating calamari cheered him up.  (ha,ha...)  Anyway, it was good post and hopefully more are forthcoming.  And thank you for pointing out the planning that Aris went into taking care of his fellows.  Sometime this aspect of leadership and roleplaying go unsung.  Man, I really thank you just for mentioning the planning and the levelheadedness in which you portrayed Aris.  I often can  feel that he gets the shaft from the other players, because Aris focuses on the big picture.  I am the cold, king of shadows.  (can anyone figure that one out?)
> Well, keep posting.  I miss these.  I will be posting Aris on the boards. *


----------



## reighne

Btw Broc, I erm was an advocate for killing Manta since he had nearly gotten me eaten by an illithid! Although I think that is understandable considering the deep distress and stress I was under. 
 

Love you broccers. 
Rei

PS: hey aris, broc, you guys are gonna attend the singles retreat right? Either of you wearing a tux for the formal? It would be fun to watch my big bros get dressed up. *hint hint hint*

*pokes you a few times with a cattle prod*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Just two more sessions to get to the BIG PAUSE in the campaign. *


----------



## Broccli_Head

*7-8 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons  The Beginning of the End, part I* 

Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine, could not sleep. Actually, to be more accurate, Ellysidell did not need to go into reverie. He was always awake and always alert. 

_The benefits of meeting your god, I guess..._ he thought to himself as he wandered the High Tower, the seat of power in Iriaebor, while the rest on his companions rested.  

That was not wholly accurate either. The strong-willed clerics, Benito of Tyr and Khirin of Waukeen stood watch in shifts in the dungeon where the _Starym Moonblade_ lay captured. So too did the Inquisitors of Tyr from Zassespur keep vigil over the broken and twisted Mourn, former companion of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, in the tower room of the castle.  They had arrived earlier that day shortly before Benito had returned with a strange, lead sword-case that they kept very close to themselves.  Souliess had a natural aversion to the item. 

Grim and Sergei slept near by and half of the Comyrean Expeditionary Force watched the stairs in shifts.  The other half rested at the stairs to the dungeons with their leader, Ivan the Terrible.  Two watched the door leading down. 

Still Ellysidell felt alone as he made his way to the Grand Dining Hall. Suddenly, a shadow and then another, moved across the hall towards the exit.

"Who goes there?" challenged the wild elf. 

A wild elven woman, her face scarred as if by fire, stepped from the shadows.

"Your people. We have come to claim our own and what rightfully belongs to us.  Join us so that we may seek revenge upon the humans."

Ellysidell bristled, gripping his dwarven waraxe, _Son of Fury_ even as the she-elf twirlled a great axe. The two warriors began to circle, taking a measure of one another. 

"Whatever has twisted your view of humans, I know not, but I will not let you take that foul blade or do harm to my companions or the soldiers under the lord of this castle. Elderth Veluthra is not for me."

"Too late for that, brother, and more human corpses will litter these halls this night. I give you another chance. Join us or die."

She whistled and four more elves, two wood elves and two high elves joined her watching Ellysidell, while several others scampered from the dining hall towards the exit that Ell realized led to the dungeons. 

Ellysidell sighed, "I am reluctant to kill you, but if you refuse to submit--"

But before he could finish, the wild elf attacked him. Ellysidell dodged and swung his axe into the haft of hers. In two quick blows, the Chosen hewed her great axe in pieces. Magic from her weapon leaked out as motes of glowing dust. The wild elf female growled and with more strength than Ellysidell was ready for, tore his axe from his hands, and sliced him across the torso.  Ellysidell drew his back-up, _Golden Fire_ and smacked his adversary across the head. 

She did not let up and continued to attack Ellysidell with ferocity. He responded in kind and let the _rage_ take him, but still made sure that he struck her with the flat of his blade.  They exchanged blows, she fighting to kill, while he trying to grant mercy. The fierce exchange fortunately kept the other elves back with haughty looks of disdain for their wild brethren as they danced the dance of death....

**

Ivan sat up and sprung to his feet  as he heard the cries of  his men beyond the doors leading to the dungeon. They blew open and elves with weapons poured in. At their feet lay two of his troops. Behind them two robed elves followed. He was engulfed in darkness and subsequently heard two explosions as fire and smoke and the smell of charred flesh washed over him. He yelled and charged up the stairs. 

Behind him Benito also was caught in the darkness and felt the heat of the magical detonations, but not the pain. He activated his cape and flew up the passageway, calling back to Khirin, "Fall back! Guard the sword!"

He passed the heavy fighting on the stairs where two more of Ivan's men had fallen and the Weaponmaster was engaged with two elven, dual-scimitar wielders who had sword prowess near to his own. Blood dripped down the stairs making the footing tricky and Ivan lost one of his blades. However, Benito went right at the elven mages. One he touched and the mage screamed, crumbling to dust. The other blasted him with magic.  Unphased the cleric of Tyr finished him with another touch spell, forcing many wounds to bleed simultaneously. A slice from _Mano de la Justicia_ finished him.

_That was too easy...._ thought the cleric. 

A cry from Khirin below supported his suspicion and he bolted down the stairs knocking one of the elves' scimitars from his grasp into the empty hand  of Ivan.  Ivan winked as the cleric passed and thanked him and Tymora. 

"Hold them as best you can, Ivan! Khirin's in trouble!"

..._and so is the sword!_

**

Souliess hearing the commotion from downstairs awoke, hungry as usual. As he made his way leisurely towards the dining hall and kitchen a whooshing sound and a brisk breeze blew through the open apetures of the castle. Souliess made a face. The wind had a bitter, acrid smell. 

Then something heavy hit the side of the castle. More specifically what ever it had been shook the high tower, startling the clerics of Tyr from their vigil, waking Grim and alerting the Cormyrean soldiers on duty, upsetting the balance of some. Mourn began to  writhe spasmodically. 

In the dining hall, the elven barbarians continued to fight, bruised and bloodied. Dust and a few loose bits of rock fell from the ceiling. 

Down in the dungeons and Ivan and his men fell back defensively, more dust and bits of loose earth dropped from the above. 

Ivan looked up and cursed. He had a bad feeling that things had just gone from bad to worse...


----------



## Malachai_rose

*the end...*

Great post Broc. It's always cool to read the write up of a great session (and that was one of the best I've played in). Well hopefully you get the next part up soon because it is gonna be a fun read. From bad to worse, lol, what an understatement... It's like saying the Rebellion had a run of bad luck in  ' 'TheEmpire Strikes Back' 

To come... From 'Bad' to 'Really Really Bad'... then from 'Really Really Bad' to 'Wow, you mean it can get worse ?' 

Lol... keep up the good work Broc


----------



## Broccli_Head

*7-8 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons The Beginning of the End, part II* 

Grim gasped, tumbling away from the window as the roof of the tower was ripped free revealing to the rest of the group what the halfling had already seen,  a very large dragon. Green scales glistened from the great lizard as it hovered, its tail sending tiles and stone crashing to the ground many feet below.  Unnatural fear took him and he looked toward the exit. 

Sergei signed orders to his his very shaken troops to stand fast. He tightened the grip on his katana and shouldered through the door in time to see a robed figure appear in the room from nowhere. The dragon on one side and this robed thing between him and the way out gave Grim pause.  Seeing the Inquistors rise to meet the foe, the rogue drew his short sword and kama.  But before he could act, and in the blink of an eye, Mourn was free and floating towards the dragon. The robed figure stood again before the priests of Tyr. Arcane words streamed from the stranger. He pointed to the older cleric and uttered one word.

"Die!"

The Chief Inqusitor crumpled to the floor, dead before he could scream. The young cleric was brave and cast a powerful spell of his own to severely weaken his unknown foe. As the negative energy coursed through the apprentice he reached out and touched the mage who had just slain his master. 

Nothing happened! 

The mage calmly removed his hood and laughed. The mage, who appeared to have once been an elf, was already dead. 

Grim bit his tongue and used the shadows to hide and move out from the room.  Sergei backed away as the tower room was engulfed in fire. He heard more gravelly laughter and screams and smelled charred flesh.  As the smoke cleared, the elven lich was flying back towards the dragon picking up Mourn's floating semi-conscious body on the way. 

Iriaeboran soldiers fired bows and bolts ineffectually at the venerable green.  However, Prespur the Translocator had _teleported_ to the scene. He fired a grey beam that  disapated as it hit the green. Then the dragon closed, but only managed to slap the airborne protector of Iriaebor with its tail. His elation at surviving the dragon's onslaught was short-lived. The lich cast its own spell of _disintegration_ and Prespur, or what was left of him, floated away, dust in the wind. Had the undead elven mage had facial muscles remaining, it would have smirked.

Somehow the young priest, though smoldering and knocked prone by the blast, had survived. He clutched the sword-case and looked at Sergei who began pointing down towards the stairs. Even without words, they understood each other. Mourn was gone but they could still make sure the moonblade would not fall into the wrong hands. Sergei grabbed the remaining Inquisitor hastily as he felt the tower shake. The dragon's head appeared over the broken rim. They tore past the Cormyrean troops who although shaken, were prepared to assault the dragon. The dragon laughed and breathed. Grim dove into a barrel of water as the green cloud left the beast's mouth. 

Caustic, chlorine gas spilled into the remains of the tower room and rolled down the stairs. The soldiers screamed as the flesh melted from their bones. A tear rolled down Sergei's eye as he half-dragged the badly injured priest down the stairs barely escaping the deadly gas. His men hadn't stood a chance. The tower shook again as the dragon continued to batter the castle, not wanting to be denied total victory.


----------



## Malachai_rose

Evil elven lichs that cast power word kill and time stop ? Ancient green wyrms ? Elven shock troopers... For shame Broc, what were a bunch of back water hillbilly adventurers fresh out of Alaghon supposed to do ? If you say die you'd be right but also very very evil. Well it only gets better from here (if you like carnage and running for your life ). Heh, can't wait to read the next post it should be fun.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*He laughs!*



			
				Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *Evil elven lichs that cast power word kill and time stop ? Ancient green wyrms ? Elven shock troopers... For shame Broc, what were a bunch of back water hillbilly adventurers fresh out of Alaghon supposed to do ? If you say die you'd be right but also very very evil.  *




I say _Die_!

Mwhahahahaha!

Well....that might be a little harsh. 

Instead, I'll say _Run Adventurers, Run!_

It still makes me laugh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*7-8 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons The Beginning of the End, part III *

"This is getting us nowhere, sister.  Please stop fighting against me!" 

Ellysidell ducked the latest swipe from his own axe that the female wild elf wielded.  Ellysidell responded with another smack with the flat of his falchion. Both he and her were wounded and had it not been for their heightened state of battle, would have been wobbly and on their last legs.  Ellysidell's adversary merely grunted and sliced him across the arm. 

Souliess had evened the odds by forcibly tossing the four other elves into the fire place with the power of his mind. They lay sprawled, awkwardly with broken heads and necks in a pile of logs next to it.  Ellysidell had waved off any more help, but the psionic wolverine was searching for an advantage for the both of them and quickly. He smelled death and it was approaching quickly. 

_Tell her your the Chosen!_ Souliess's sending echoed in Ellysidell's mind. _Grrr...How could he have forgotten? _

"I am the Chosen of Felmarel Mestarine, our god. Surrender and follow me!"

That sounded strange to him, coming out of his own mouth. He'd felt it hadn't come across very confident.  However, his tatoo of the mighty black wolf on his chest glowed slightly, giving his adversary pause. 

"If you are Chosen as you say, you should have no problem defeating me."

_Because your holding back, stupid elf!_ Souliess yelled to no one. 

Ell glared at the wolverine, "I wish to spare your life, sister."

He was beginning to sound more confident. 

"Spare it as you please," she said narrowing her eyes as if still not convinced. Still, she was intrigued.

"If you defeat me, I will follow, but if I beat you, then you must join us against the hated humans!"

The Chosen of Felmarel Mestarine sighed, "I agree...."

And the barbarians rejoined combat, each with their own feral war cry.

**

As Ivan had predicted things had gotten worse.  Two more of his men were down, bringing the total to six. He loved his men. The two whose corspes lay beneath him, had pushed their leader aside to given him time to down some healing. They had paid with their lives.  Finally, he had slain one of the killer elves who had spouted vehemence against him and his human kind. His bite had also been pretty bad. Deep gashes still ran across Ivan's body, despite the healings. Now, however, he faced the last assassin one-on-one.  Two more of his troops were holding their own against lesser elven warriors and two he had forced to stay behind him and cover a possible retreat. 

"Benito, hurry it up down there! I could use a little help!"

"Your friend will be too late, human" retorted his foe with a bloody, disdainful grin.

That condescending look was the last straw for the Rashemani. 

"Wipe that grin off your face, elf!" 

Ivan struck his enemy in the mouth with his left fist, stunning him with the surprise move.  This he followed with a downward back hand slash of his newly acquired, acid-dripping scimitar cutting the stumbling elf across the chest. Then, for the finishing move he struck powerfully with his old faithful, icy burst  scimitar across the abdomen, spilling guts and freezing the blood.  The elf toppled forward and Ivan crushed his neck underfoot for good measure.

Looking up, he saw Lord Bron and several of his house guard crash through the ranks of elves at the top of the stairs.

_By Tempus, It's about bloody time!_

"No need, Benito. It's all under control!"

In any case, Benito could not have helped, having enough problems of his own...

**

Benito had flown down to the dungeon to find the room more shadowy than he had remembered. Khirin was huddled on the floor in a fetal position clutching his crossbow tightly, whimpering. 
Even more shocking was the open cell door and the moonblade sliding across the floor towards the opening. 

Benito acted quickly, faster than even he thought possible and stepped on the sword mere inches before it crossed the threshold.  Unholy pain shot up his leg as the blade retaliated in anger at being thwarted.  Arcane magic followed as _magic missles_ appeared and blasted Benito across the body. There was another spellcaster in here. One that the cleric had apparently missed, and he was still _invisible_ even after that initial barrage. Gritting his teeth, Benito kicked the blade back into the cell. Again he was rewarded with pain, and on the edge of his thoughts a darkly, beautiful, elven woman pleaded with him for mercy and freedom. He dismissed the thought, but the resistance had cost him seconds. The outline of a shadow-covered elf appeared pointing in his direction. Instantly, He found himself in a deep well of shadows and was afraid.

Khirin whimpered again somewhere in the cold void. 

Benito thought _This is not going well...._


----------



## Malachai_rose

Afraid ?!? Benito afraid ?!? Lol okay, maybe just a tiny (read huge) bit  I mean it was kind of like being on Hoth when Vader unleashed the might of the Empire on poor Han and Luke and the rest of the gang. Well I am looking forward to the next few since I think the way it wound up was very cool... in a death of thousands kind of way, heh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

*7-8 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons The Beginning of the End, part IV*

Grim ran as fast as his halfling legs could carry him. He jumped over fallen soldiers and rubble and then tumbled past the Inquisitor and Sergei who supported each other in the trek towards the sword.  Shouts echoed through the castle as Grim imagined Lord Bron's men were mustering to face the threat of the dragon. The occasional rumbling of the very stones of the High Keep reminded him that the large green lizard that had decimated the Cormyrean guards upstairs was not finished. He stifled a whimper of fear and shook his head. 

_Time to find Big Brother and have him make like a tree so we can leave!_

Yondalla smiles on her children. 

Grim exited the stairs in time to see Ellysidell lay a resounding _SMACK!_ on some she-elf that sent her collapsing to the ground.  Other elves lay strewn about the room (and curiously, some were stuffed in the fireplace), and he saw men wearing Lord Bron's livery fighting elves and men...who wore Black Talon colors. He drew his weapons and made ready to finish Ell's foe.

_Hold Grim!_ he heard the Souliess shout in his head. _ She is our prisoner, and now she is Ellysidell's...well follower_

Grim dropped out of his shadows and gave Ellysidell a sneer. 

"Quick, little brother, help me force healing down her throat. I do not wish my first convert to the cause of Fenmarel Mestarine to die!"

Grim hesitated but reluctantly agreed. The other skimishes had left the banquet hall and an ominous silence pervaded the body-filled room. 

Grim screamed in everyone's head _GET OUT OF HERE! IT'S COMING!"_

And on cue, the green wyrm crashed through the ceiling.

*

It seemed like an eternity, while in actuality it was less than three heartbeats that it took Benito to break free of the elven Shadow adept's dark well.  He held up _Mano_ and called upon Tyr to break the enchantments of his elusive foe. It did not blast away his _invisibilty_ but it did free Khirin al-D'hib from the grip of the _Well of Shadows_.  Khirin shook off the cobwebs and saw Benito cast a _searing light_ at no one.  He snapped his fingers and called upon Waukeen to purge what was hidden in the room. 

The Shadow adept appeared and was suddenly very vulnerable.  It did not take long for the clerics, in tandem, to send him to his death.  Making sure the _Starym Moonblade_ was secure back in her cell, Benito flew back to help Ivan while Khirin remained, crossbow at the ready, in front of the cell.  Khirin ignored the blade as it 'screamed' at him in frustration and anger.

"Milady, you will remain in your cage and you will like it," Khirin said looking over his shoulder. 

The cracks in the blade pulsed even more, still impotent against Khirin's mind-protecting magic.

*

Sergei and the limping Inquisitor peered into the banquet hall. The dragon had beat them and now lay in their path. Sergei wracked his brain. There was no other way that he knew to get to the dungeon. They had to go through the dragon. 

He looked at the Inquisitor. The young acolyte held the anti-magic sword case tightly. Sergei pointed to himself and then at the dragon. He pointed at the priest and at one of the side entrances. The priest nodded knowingly, and cast a healing spell on Sergei to aid him. 

_Ancestors, guide my blade!_ 

The mute Kozakuran charged the dragon. The reptile breathed. Caustic gas filled the room and the fallen bodies sizzled as the heavy substance settled. 

*

Grim peering from a side room, slammed the door and shook his head.  

_We gotta get out of here and quick, Big Brother!_

The wild elven female was unconscious. Ell was not even near full strength. Souliess was uninjured, but was running low in mental power. Grim pointed to a back door forcefully. 

Ellysidell was torn, but seeing his new charge unable to continue on her own nodded his head.  Carrying the wild elf, Ell led the way out from the room and after a short hall found a garden.  The sounds of battle and the smell of smoke assaulted his senses. This High Tower was lost. He hoped his friends still lived. 

"Souliess, can you escape on your own?"

The psionic wolverine nodded.

"Then meet us at the Temple of Eldath when the smoke clears."

Souliess _teleported_ to the dungeon entrance.

Ellysidell grabbed Grim and sunk into the nearest tree, then jumped from tree to tree until he was outside the castle walls. Grim shook himself loose, unnerved by the experience and began running. Ell followed him through the streets and alleys.  In the early morning, streams of people were already heading towards the gates. Finally, crossing the river after an ardorous romp avoiding contact from anything that moved, Ellysidell and Grim, found a secluded bower. Grim went to sleep while Ell watched. 

His heart sunk as he looked back towards the spires of Irieabor. Two more green dragons circled the High Tower.  

*

The inquisitor covered his face as the dragon's breath weapon spilled into the banquet's anteroom where he and Sergei had hid. Coughing but undamaged he peered into the hall, the lingering gas stinging his eyes. Somehow Sergei had survived and even now was fighting against the dragon. 

The dragon screamed in rage as the swordsmaster slashed deeply into its neck with his katana.  The inquisitor wasted no more time. He sprinted as best he could towards the entrance and made it unscathed. Fortunately, the lizard was concentrating on his lastest victim. 

Sergei was surprised that he had lasted his long and saw the priest make it across the void. One of the dragon's claws ripped across his chest, tearing the mithral links as if they were paper. He spun away avoiding the other claw. Unfortunately, this exposed him to the creature's mouth. Sword-sized teeth dug into his shoulder.  Sergei screamed silently and wriggled with all his strength. He heard his shoulder bone snap and saw a chunk of his own flesh in the dragon's teeth, but he was free. 

He ignored the pain and tumbled away, but the dragon gave him a parting gift and tore more skin from his leg.  

Looking back he saw the dragon attempt to reach into the hall and grab them,  loosening more stones from the already unstable building. Rubble began to fall around them and the dragon stuck its snout blindly into the hall to breath the deadly gas again. The pair limped faster.

*

Behind the dragon the elven lich floated into the ruin that had become the banquet hall. He (it still regarded itself as a he) surveyed the chaos that Eldereth Veluthra had caused and was pleased. His servants had caused enough destruction to the man-building that it made the wards against undead ineffective. He landed and began walking calmly towards the dungeon.  Some oppostition came against him but he blasted them into cinders and continued calmly towards his objective. Unfortunately, nothing ever went as planned. The _moonblade_ should have already been recovered, but...

"If you want to do things right, you have to do them yourself," said the lich to no one in particular, blowing another human soldier apart as it dared to attack him. 

*

"The Black Talons have attacked the High Tower. They seem to be in league with these elves," reported Lord Bron to Ivan and Benito as they cleaned their weapons on the carcasses of the fallen elven warriors. Benito was also administering to Ivan, his men and the Shields who had remained here with Lord Bron. 

"There is also a large green dragon, and there are reports of two smaller ones." 

"So what now, Lord Bron. How long can we hole up down here and then re-take the High Tower?" asked Benito. 

Lord Bron placed his hand on his chin and began to think. 

Benito and Ivan couldn't help but feel a little guilty bringing this doom to their host's castle. Fortunately, Bron was a better man than most and his tone was matter-of-fact, devoid of accusation. 

Souliess had arrived as well, much to their surprise and informing them that the dragon was not far behind and that Grim and Ellysidell had quit the field, but at least were alive.  He could not give any news of the others, but assumed that the dragon had gotten to them already. 

"Oh, and Grim said something about an undead wizard," Souliess had added while Bron was lost in thought.

Before anyone could respond to this new information, a cry of "My Lord!" came from the top of the stairs from one of the surviving Shields, as Sergei and the Inquisitor's acolyte came running.  

On their heels came the lich. He announced himself with the screams of two more Shields as they were immolated and their charred husks crumpled to the floor. 

The acolyte gave Sergei the swordcase and whispered, "My turn...get the sword out of here," and turned to face the undead wizard.

Segei bounded down the stairs, and quickly signed to Ivan who gave the case to Benito. 

They heard the cries of "By Tyr I command you to rest in your grave!" 

It was followed by a cackle and a muffled scream.

"Then, my Lord, I guess we finish it here?" asked Ivan grimly, raising his two scimitars into a defensive position. 

"Actually, no. There is a back entrance. The last cell has a secret door that leads to a tunnel, that leads to a concealed entrance at the base of the tor." 

Ivan commanded his men and the remaining Shields to leave and secure the tunnel.  They needed no extra prodding and informed Khirin on their way out.  He remained at the secret passage's entrance

The lich appeared at the top of the stairs. Lord Bron moved towards him with Ivan and Souliess and then Benito holding the case still at the base of the stairs.  Non-chalantly, the lich cast another spell, sending lightning into Lord Bron which then arched to Souliess and then to Ivan.  Lord Bron collapsed, a smoking hole in his chest and mini-arcs of electricity causing his body to twitch. 

The other three heroes ran.  The lich began to walk down the stairs sensing victory. 

In front of the secret entrance, Benito motioned for them to go. Khirin, Souliess and Ivan ran into the tunnel. Only Ivan looked over his shoulder to see about the cleric. Not seeing him close behind, he clasped Khirin on the shoulder and nodded seriously.

"Take care of my men."

 Khirin stopped and watched Ivan run back for Benito.  Then calling on a much unused divine spell that for some reason he had asked Waukeen for that day, he collaspsed the tunnel behind him. He sighed and kept jogging down the tunnel. 

Ivan returned to the dungeon to see Benito screaming in pain as he lifted the _Starym moonblade_ and like a heavy bar of lead dropped it into the anti-magic swordcase.  Near collapse, the cleric of Tyr slammed the case shut and locked it. 

In the haze, and barely conscious, he felt someone drag him from the prison cell. Looking up he saw it was Ivan and smiled. The door blew open in dramatic fashion and the pair looked up to see the lich silohuetted at the entrance. Ivan almost stood up to face the undead abomination, but Benito pulled him down. 

"I pray that this works," whispered the weakend cleric. 

Clutching both Ivan and the swordcase, Benito recited the words that would recall him home....

*

As soon as they exited the tunnel followed by a cloud of dust, Souliess _teleported_ with as many of the soldiers as he could with  the last of his power to just outside the Temple of Eldath. Even here he could hear the sounds of fighting and chaos.  He ducked into the sanctuary, found a quiet spot, and collapsed with exhaustion. Khirin and the others made their way towards the temple the long way. Khirin gave a silent prayer to Waukeen asking her to keep his friends from harm. He hoped they were alright.


----------



## LuYangShih

Well, I really like the Realms, and this seems well written, so I guess I have another Story Hour to read.  I better get cracking, but before I do...

Fire Knives.
Night Masks.
I have no idea.
Cyric.


----------



## Broccli_Head

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Well, I really like the Realms, and this seems well written, so I guess I have another Story Hour to read.  I better get cracking, but before I do...
> 
> Fire Knives.
> Night Masks.
> I have no idea.
> Cyric. *




Thanks for stopping by. I will make a disclaimer...some posts read better than others. Some actually IMHO, really suck!

The third symbol is for Eldereth Veluthra...who have given the PCs the most problems...funny that


----------



## Malachai_rose

That was a very cool update Broc. And just think... The worst is still to come. <sigh> You try and have a positive impact on the world around you and all you have to show for it is a few deads friends and the fall of one of Faeruns mightiest cities. This isn't gonna look good on my resume  

Hope you can get another one out before friday (since we play again then) that way your only 4 or 5 sessions behind instead of 5 or 6, lol


----------



## LuYangShih

Very good story.  I especially liked the way you handled the Planetar earlier in the story.  It's good to see outsiders be given real character like that.  I was wondering, can I find the stat blocks of the PCs and NPCs anywhere?  I'm also uncertain as to how many of the characters are PCs and which are NPCs.  Regardless, very good, as I said.  I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Broccli_Head

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> * I was wondering, can I find the stat blocks of the PCs and NPCs anywhere?  I'm also uncertain as to how many of the characters are PCs and which are NPCs. . *




For at least 3 PCs... 

I don't remember how current they are...

PCs: Benito, Grim, Ellysidell, Nosr, Aris (Jenner), Ivan, Manta, Souliess, Kyros (Varrick), Seance (for one adventure)

NPCs: Alberia (Valeria), Kith, Jhovan, Varen the bard, Mourn (like Alberia, a former PC)

Is there anyone else that I missed? 

LYS, Thanks again for your patronage!


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Recalling the events of Fall of Irieabor: 9-10 Tarsakh, Year of Rogue Dragons (1373)*

*from The History of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach by Khi'rin al-D'hib,  1376 DR Stormwolf Press, Alaghon, Turmish*

...Exactly what led to the Fall of Irieabor is muddled in controversy. Are the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach to blame? For the last two years, their names have been villified by the oppressed residents of the City of Many Spires. In fact, rumor has persisted that it was they who were in league with the Zhentarim and the Shades, allowing their rise to power in Irieabor. On a recent visit, I myself overheard the Heroes implicated for the assassination of Lord Bron.  Clearly, all this spin-control by Shreevoth of Shade and "lord" Aronar Thaeglos, leader of the Zhentarim,  is false.  Undoubtedly, these two live in fear for their very lives, always looking over their shoulder for the day when the Heroes decide to avenge the people of this fair city. Read on, good madams and sirs. In this chapter, the truth of the events of those days is revealed....

...It was Benito Moltos,  who first brought word of the Zhentarim force en route to sack the city. Opportunistic as always, the Black Network had received word of fighting in the city. Benito and Ivan Vorshev of Rasheman, Lionar of the valiant 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force, returned to Irieabor as quickly as magic could allow after securing the _Starym Moonblade_ (q.v.) in the vault of the Temple of Justice in Alaghon (_editor's note: Evil beings seeking this sword need no longer inquire at the Temple. IT IS NO LONGER THERE!_).  

Lionar Ivan Vorshev recalled the jaunt: "They [the priests of Tyr] sent us back to Irieabor with the Blood Portal. We arrived under the city and met with the Shades. They gave us a magical device showing the Zhent advance."

Ironically, it was the Shades, as you well know, who betrayed the good folk of Irieabor and bargained with the Zhentarim to divide the city and later with them, tighten their collective grips on trade and personal freedom.  It was also ironic that the Zhentarim force was led by the infamous dark ranger, Aronar Thaeglos. Strange how destiny guides our paths. This same man, as is now publically known, is the father of Benito Moltos. What is not as commonly known, is that Thaeglos was the Malar-worshipping traitor who sold Aris Cloud-dancer into slavery.  Unfortunately, neither Aris nor Benito were able to confront him, but be sure that a reckoning will come....

....By the time Benito and Ivan returned to Irieabor, the city was a battle-torn mess, but pickets had stabilized in front of the High Tower, where the majority of the Black Talons and the remaining elements of Eldereth Veluthra had crawled. The one green dragon had summoned two of its verdant brethren, and thus three dragons patrolled the skies of the city, terrorizing the citizens, and occasionally skirmishing with brave priests of Selune in the air above Irieabor.  Sorties to relieve the High Tower met with fierce resistance from the Talons and inevitably one or more of the dragons would swoop down and devastate the already diminished Shields. 

Demoralized by the loss of Lord Bron, the belaguered defenders of the city found themselves in a losing battle of attrition. It was best to wait in the burned out buildings of the city than face certain death in the open. It did not help that knowledge of Bron's spirit's unwillingness to return spread like wildfire from the temple to Eldath where Souliess, the Heroes' psion, had left it; rescuing it from the clutches of the elven, lich leader of Eldereth Veluthra (whose name still evades my scrying...).  

Now instead of the whitewashed High Towers gleaming from the great tor that overlooked Irieabor, a scintillating sphere pulsed, blinding those who tried to look directly into it. It was from here that the lich watched our every move and cast a heavy shadow upon the city....

_ to be continued...._


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Recalling the events of Fall of Irieabor* (cont.)

...Why do I say It watched our every move? How else does one explain the attempted destruction of all the principles on the verge of the council of war? Or the realization that we did not even have a chance?...

Throughout the day and long into the night of 9 Tarsakh, messengers and runners went back and forth between the various redoubts of the 'forces of good'. Benito and the majority of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, along with various Shields and  the remainder of the Cormyrean 32nd, camped and recovered at the Temple of Eldath. The other leaders in the city held ground at the Temple of Selune under the guide of (insert name),  the high priestess. Grim and I were among the errand-runners, travelling back and fourth between the temples and to the fortifications in place before the High Tower.  We were involved in one of the failed attempts to retake the gate.  The result of all that back-and-forth was a decision to convene at midnight at the Temple of Selune to discuss plans for an all out assault on  the Tower. 

Meanwhile, Benito and the water genasi priestess (insert name) who oversaw the temple had attempted to raise Lord Bron. As mentioned earlier, He did not want to return. I recall Benito exclaiming to the unwilling spirit "Do you or your goddess not care for your people, who suffer at the hands of the enemy?"

But at the time, his plea fell on deaf ears.  The priest of Tyr also contacted Ellysidell who was still hidden outside the city (whereas Grim had earlier returned) taking care of his new follower, the wild elven female Talindra.  The repsonse was cryptic and caused us to briefly doubt his loyalty, but we trusted that our longtime companion would join us when the time came.  Swallowing his pride, Benito cast a _sending_ to communicate with Aris Cloud-dancer, who at the time, was on a mission for Cormyr in the Stonelands. Hearing of the gravity of the situation in Irieabor, Aris _teleported_ with Nosr and Kyros to the City of Many Spires, leaving Alberia and other members of his budding Stormwolf Legion to complete the assignment (_see next chapter_) for the Forest Kingdom.   They arrived late in the evening.  Thus, were we all assembled, the *Heroes of the Vilhon Reach*, for what would be the Final Battle. 

Early that day, Benito Moltos had consulted his god, Tyr to get as much information on our enemies as possible. Unfortunately, Tyr left us as much in the dark as before. In fact his herald's enigmatic response, _"What is *right* is not always *the best*" _ (my emphasis)  is to this day a bone of contention between members of our esteemed company.  What did Tyr _really_ meant when he said that?...

..._ The Council of War_...

We were being watched from the outset and I believe that even in the _warded_ room the lich could hear us. As the last of the party made their way across the open area before the temple, the dragons attacked, breathing their caustic gas and raining magic upon the detachment of soldiers and priests gathered there.  While none of our company were killed, the courtyard in front of the temple became strewn with corpses. We could not retaliate and we could not recover the bodies of the fallen that littered the street. The high priestess and Benito _dispelled_ what they thought were magical _scrying_ sensors and the magicians involved re-bolstered the wards to prevent unwanted 'eyes'. Nosr, almost killed by the dragon attack, pleaded with Aris to lead the Heroes from Iriaebor. Some of us had already begun to feel that the Sack of Iriaebor was inevitable and helping the city was a lost cause.  Ellysidell made it and with him was Talindra, following him around like a puppy dog.  

Thus, the council convened. Aris sat through most of the proceedings with his arms folded. His idea--to retreat from the city with the surviving forces and then return when the situtation was better studied--went unheard.  He was at first adamant, especially when we discovered that Prespur's tower had been breached and his clones destroyed. Someone had it in for Iriaebor and they had planned all to well. When the others did not listen, he sat in silence, thinking the whole prospect was folly, but realizing that once again, to stay loyal to the group, he would have to put his life and the lives of his followers into an unneccessary risk. What was 'best' in his mind was to live and fight another day. For the most part the plan had already been formed without us, and we felt that we, the Heroes, were just pawns to be used. This was compounded by the drama of Lord Bron's bizarre return. 

Through some perversion, Bron's spirit came back. He entered the meeting passing through the walls and causing quite a stir. However, he was an undead thing...a ghost of vengeance, apparently, recalled from the afterlife for one last battle. His presence solidified the decision to attack the High Tower instead of retreat. His confrontation with Talindra added the only excitement (the wild elf was summarily dragged from the coucil room by Aris and she was watched by Ellysidell who despite her outbursts and clear support of the enemy still vouched for her trustworthiness!) and her outburst only served to garner support for this foolishness. In my opinion, this stubborness led to the downfall of Irieabor.  I repeat, we should have left. 

I bowed out of the whole mess, with Aris's sanction. Someone, he felt, needed to remember us and chronicle our adventures, and at heart, I am a merchant, not a warrior.  I watched the events from the rooftops. 

Lord Bron's ghost was to lead the main assault against his former castle. The priest of Selune were to take to the air and distract the dragons.  The Heroes would sneak back into the castle from the tunnel that they had formerly escaped from and confront the lich.

I swear by Waukeen, I could hear It laughing at us....

_to be continued..._


----------



## Tokiwong

nice to see that the clasics are still going strong


----------



## Broccli_Head

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *nice to see that the clasics are still going strong  *





Hey Tokiwong! Good to see that you still read Our Olde Story! 

Yes, by this time the heroes are getting close to epic levels...there have been some major...major changes. Can't wait to catch up!


----------



## Carnifex

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Recalling the events of Fall of Irieabor (cont.)
> 
> ...The other leaders in the city held ground at the Temple of Selune under the guide of (insert name)...
> 
> ...Meanwhile, Benito and the water genasi priestess (insert name) ...[/i] *




I liked those bits 

Not sure if that was just you forgetting to put names in, but iff it wasn't, then its a very astute statement on minor NPC's


----------



## Broccli_Head

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I liked those bits
> 
> Not sure if that was just you forgetting to put names in, but iff it wasn't, then its a very astute statement on minor NPC's  *




LOL! 

I think that I'll keep things like that then. Khi'rin is never one to be nice or miss an oppotunity for a jab!


----------



## LuYangShih

A Lich, eh?  Shouldn't they Commune/Scry for it's Phylactery, destroy that, and _then_ go after the Lich itself?  Also, taking on three Dragons isn't a good proposition.  I would've at least done a few hit and run attacks first.  I have to say, though, I probably wouldn't have retreated from the city myself.  It'll be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Malachai_rose

Phylactory ? What is this strange thing you speak of...

Lol, If I had known anything about Lichs things might have been different. Alas Benito and I both were clueless  Though it was an amusing (in a horrific kind of way) encounter. 

Very cool posts Broc I like the way yor documenting things from Khirins pov. I am looking forward to the next few posts so we can reach the big quiet in the campaign... Even adventurers can be emotionally damaged, heh. Well keep up the good work Broc and see ya Friday


----------



## Carnifex

Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *Phylactory ? What is this strange thing you speak of...
> 
> Lol, If I had known anything about Lichs things might have been different. Alas Benito and I both were clueless  Though it was an amusing (in a horrific kind of way) encounter.
> 
> Very cool posts Broc I like the way yor documenting things from Khirins pov. I am looking forward to the next few posts so we can reach the big quiet in the campaign... Even adventurers can be emotionally damaged, heh. Well keep up the good work Broc and see ya Friday  *




That's a good point - most adventurers wont know anything about phylacteries at all unless they've dealt with liches before; high-level PC's might have a better chance of finding out ebforehand but even so, there's no guarantee they'd discover the nasty reality until it was too late...


----------



## Malachai_rose

you got that right  The Nasty Reality part at least, LOL... A CR 24 Lich (20th level wizrd with the Lich template I believe is what Broc said)  is NOT a fair encounter for a 14th lvl party  But all that aside its cool, I mean it makes it more real to have Villians and encounters that are beyond the parties abilities, it helps teach them humility and other crap like that, heheh.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> *you got that right  The Nasty Reality part at least, LOL... A CR 24 Lich (20th level wizrd with the Lich template I believe is what Broc said). *




Actually the lich was a 19th level caster (15 Wizard/4 Archmage) with +2 for the lich template for CR21.

I still don't think they ever got his name....


----------



## Broccli_Head

* 'The Fall of Irieabor *(cont.)

...That Fatal Day...

...The battle was over before it started. The priests of Selune did not even stand a chance. Rays of light and pillars of flame even from the high priests and priestesses did not do so much as knock a few scales from the deadly, but magnificent dragons that ruled over the spires that day. I was mesmerized by their power and their grace as they shredded the Selunites in minutes. The high priestess became a meal for the largest of the greens. 

I guess this delay, and the Heroes near-sucidal distraction of the lich,  gave the main force of the Shields time to smash through the gates.  Lord Bron single-handedly defeated the leader of the Black Talon Mercenary company Taurgosz "TenHammer" Khosann, and the remnant of Irieabor's troops, bolstered by the initial success of the assault began to make ground. The victory was short-lived. The dragons, done with their aerial battle looked to the ground.  I sent a _message_  to Sergei who had joined the assault with the remaining five members of Ivan's Cormyrans, to run and run fast. He listened and got the men out of there before the clouds of green death fell from the sky. The rest of the soldiers, Black Talons and Shields alike broke and ran from the High Town. The ghost of Lord Bron did not appear anywhere among the routed. The citizens who got wind of the tragedy at the High Towers fled as quickly as the could. The exodus of Irieabor had begun....

...The Cormyrans, Sergei,  and I together fought our way from the city, recruiting Shields when we could and killing Black Talons as we found them. We showed no mercy to these betrayers even when it was asked.  Finally across the river Chionthar, we met up with Aris, Nosr, Kyros, Grim and Ellysidell.  As we laid low for the rest of the day licking our wounds Aris told me what had happened...

_"Benito summoned an astral deva, his name was Kharmanos, to accompany us, and he recruited a half-celestial bard--Sylvia, I think her name was-- that happened to be in the city and wanted to aid our suicide mission. The lich knew we were coming, 'appearing' amongst us, he blasted us with sonics and acid and enclosed us in a _wall of fire_. Benito and the deva made short work of the horned devils that he sent against us and most of us escaped the firewall. However, we spent more than a few powerful magicks on what was a _projected image_. Souliess, battered by the initial attack _teleported_ away. I don't blame him and I hope that he is safe and warm back wherever he disappeared to. Afer clearing the tunnel, we plodded on to our doom and met little resistance in the castle. The place smelled of death and what had once been a magnificent building was in a state of ruin and a rapid state of decay. The lich was waiting for us at the top of the staircase that led to the tower and the [prismatic] sphere that was his 'sanctuary'. 

"He hit us first with a wave of magic so powerful that it disrupted all of our prepared spells, destroyed our potions and scrolls, and turned many or our magic items to normal ones. Fortunately, _Blue Destiny_ survived, but now all of us who had relied too heavy on magic were at even more of a disadvantage. The humbling did not stop. In the blink of an eye we were enclosed in sphere of force and Grim, Ellysidell and Ivan had a glazed and confused look in their eyes. The lich was there mocking us and demanding our surrender. Behind us, an undead cariacature of my former companion, Mourn of Evereska, clawed at the invisible wall that separated us. More undead followed. It was too much. I gave the order to retreat that Nosr had been begging me to do from the start. Sylvia, Benito, and Kharmanos stayed."_

We ran into Sylvia later. She had remained watching from an ethereal perch to see the lich utterly destroy Kharmanos with a word. Then she saw Benito sacrifice himself for us all and  run into the sphere.  Hearing this, we all bowed our heads saying a silent prayer to our gods for Benito's soul...

...Depending on whose point of view, things got better or they became worse. For us, it was better. For the people of Irieabor, tragedy beyond measure. At sunset we watched the city, saw the dragons flying in the sky occasionally dipping amidst the towers to snatch up a morsel adding insult to the already hopeless masses that fled the city. It began with a hot wind and we looked west. The Chionthar churned violently capsizing the few boats remaining, and from out of the sun, the largest red dragon I had ever seen and ever want to see descended on Irieabor. 

I later learned that it was Balagos, "The Flying Flame". We all hid unable to help an unnatural fear that the beast radiated even that high in the sky.  Peeking from under the cover of the woods we saw the mighty red destroy one green dragon and chase the others away.  I suspect and I hope that he finished them both. Balagos, "saviour" of Irieabor returned at night and finished the lich's job, razing the High Tower toppling the highest point and sending the _prismatic sphere_ crashing to earth. Balagos burned the High Town and settled down for the evening. Shortly before dawn, he left. 

Who can fathom the mind of a great lizard? He destroyed or sent our foes packing, but left the way open for the Zhentarim to march into Irieabor unopposed the next afternoon. For that matter who can understand the Eldereth Veluthra? My only source of information leads me to conclude that the elves just wanted to cause havoc and see us humans destroy one another with their minimal effort. Was the sword secondary? I feel that we will never know...

*THE END*


----------



## Broccli_Head

*'The Fall of Irieabor: Aftermath*

...We found Benito not far from the city in a field lying face up and spread-eagle. His eyes were shut tight. By some quirk of Fate he still lived, though his breath was shallow and he could not be revived. His armor had been torn open and his body was scarred with burns. The normally emotionally-controlled Aris Cloud-dancer wept as he picked up his companion and gently placed him in the cart we had commandeered. We had recruited about a score of soldiers who had been part of the Shields of Irieabor and marched back to Cormyr. At the border, we had to disarm them.  Only a few protested, still too disheartened about the fall of their city and the loss of their lord. Then we made our way back to Dragonstorm Castle where Aris began to plan. 

"Look at the Zhentarim and how organized they are. How come the forces of good cannot do the same?"  He would say. 

Thus, the construction of the Stormwolf Legion began in earnest. I was sent back to Alaghon to run our holdings there and build the al-D'hib mercantile empire here in the Sea of Fallen Stars region. Randall Crownwood, Aris's manservant and a man with a bit of mercantile savvy moved some of our interests to Suzail, with a promise of fealty and absolute loyalty to the crown, the Steel Regent and the young king, Azoun Orbaskyr (hehe...Cormaeril) V. The core of the fighting force would be the  Shields, now Irieaboran ex-patriates and the last remaining ten members of the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force.  Sergei the Silent began training them up to standards fitting of the Legion...and Aris's high expectations...

_And what of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach?_

We disbanded. Souliess had returned to Raven's Bluff and would "pop" in from time to time, but his duties to the Watchers of Savras took him elsewhere.  A psion who can rip through foes with claws as well as blast them silly with mindpowers was undoubtedly in high demand.  

Ivan turned in his badge and left. He had grown tired of all the fighting and wanted to start a family. He headed west, back towards Sunset Vale.  Ellysidell and Talindra headed south, presumably back to the Chondalwood to preach the gospel of Fenmaril Mestarine and based on my last conversation with him, begin a _jihad_ against the followers of the Spider Queen.  I wished our taciturn wild elf well. Grim went with him initially, but then headed towards Sembia to plague the merchants there with his acquisitioning skills.  It's hard to say if he's grown soft or hard from the last communication I had with him. Is Grim the next great guildmaster of XXXXXXXX? Only time and the capricious will of Tymora will tell. 

Benito came from out of his coma a tenday later and with barely a word, left. He told me that he  had to wander to regain his faith. It had been shattered in that tower in Irieabor. He took off towards the North, doffing only grey robes and taking only _Mano_. Strangely, a stray, but impressive hound followed or joined him. It was hard to tell. Perhaps the gods still favored our brash young priest .  He had undoubtedly been sobered by our defeat and I keep him in my prayers daily. 

Nosr and Kyros stayed with Aris. Babu, the gnome artificer became Aris's master engineer. Alberia, Manta, and Jhovan returned before the end of season with amazing tales of their adventures. Manta left to start his own adventuring band with a priest of Kossuth and a female sorcerer that they had recruited along the way.  Over the last two years, Jhovan has travelled back and forth between Alaghon and Cormyr on errands for us. His loyalty and service has been exemplary. In the meantime, Alberia and Aris have begun to develop a better (and I would say closer) friendship. I hope that what I see is not political for their sakes. 

 To Aris's great joy, Kith returned two months later  with the High Priest of the Temple of the Blinding Truth as his escort.  The cleric of Tyr told us that based on the doppleganger's information they had raided and shut down the Quivering Thumb. Disappointedly, the illithid had fled, leaving only their servants behind. Dorthan Lhal was nowhere to be found. I guess they've taken the mighty paladin below into the depths.  Waukeen tells me that he still lives, but my hope for his recovery is very slim. 

Aris had another visitor later that year. A powerful wizard calling himself the Mistmaster  arrived unannounced and stayed no more than the time it took him to admonish Aris, Nosr, and Kyros and anyone else who was listening that they do not quest after the Gatekeeper's Crystal. Since then, any mention of the item has sent my friends into spasms. Thus, Aris has turned his attentions to the south, never glancing over his shoulder towards Hellgate Keep where clues to the location of the crystal lie. 

_And Irieabor?_

Two years later, the High Town still lies mostly in ruins. The Zhentarim and the Shades maintain tight control of the once fair city. The Shades rule from the former temple of my lady Waukeen while Thaeglos and his cronies look over Irieabor from what was once the citadel of the Black Talon mercenary company. The ghost of Lord Bron is said to wander the former location of the High Tower. Priests of Bane, I hear, prevent his unquiet spirit from departing.   

So we wait and build for a time when we can redeem ourselves and rescue the oppressed citizens of the City of a Thousand Spires.  I tell you that I wish that none of what happened those fateful days would have happened, but what is done is done. However, I also know the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach. Men of such character will not let these wrongs go unpunished. Justice will be done.

_Khirin al'D'hib_


----------



## Malachai_rose

<sniff> it was a sad time for everyone, lol. Cool post Broc  now ya just got to kick it into gear and finish up  Since were playin tommorow it would be cool if the Story hour was only a few weeks off from current play instead of a few years  heheh.

Liked the format from Khirins pov btw it was very cool.


----------



## Carnifex

Touching stuff 

But I, er, assume that it *isn't* The End?


----------



## Malachai_rose

you are correct  It's not the end merely the intermission in the story... ie the heroes reunite X yeasrs later yadda yadda yadda  

What did the characters do during the intermission. Some characters did what you might expect others did not and some well they just did stuff that was both amusing and cool (Grim). 

There are a few major changes coming (at least for 3 of the characters). Hopefully it all mkes sense for everyone when Broc writes it up


----------



## Broccli_Head

Would it be worth it to start another thread?

I'm leaning towards doing that...but that means a summary in a "What  Has Gone Before" format....

or maybe not...just  a little introduction.


----------



## Malachai_rose

New threrad Bad ! Well maybe not bad but ... well it might be okay, I think if you change the title a little and stuff you'll be okay.

Though you could start a new one and cal it

The 'Reunited' Heroes of the Vilhon Reach (III) 

or

The Heroes of the Vilhon Reach (5 years later)
or somethin like that


----------



## Broccli_Head

To be continued in the thread entitled:

The Return of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach


----------

